# [$4,000 in Prizes!] What hardware do YOU want for the Holidays?



## mdatmo

Thanks admin!

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780 ti (any brand) - It is the fastest NVIDIA gpu!

*Gaming*
Bioshock Infinite - Loved the first two
Crysis 3 - Again loved the first two (really 3)


----------



## Legonut

Computer Hardware
4960X - because go big or go home
Crucial M4 512GB -I need moar space for games and already have one. Wouldn't mind second-hand
An mx-brown KB with all black keys like the DAS ultimate

Things Overclockers Would Love
Pebble Smartwatch - my roommate has one and it's pretty cool
Portal gun replica - who wouldn't want one?

Gaming
Novint Falcon - Had one for a few months a while ago and it was really innovative
MGS HD collection for PS3 - loved the originals but want to enjoy them again in HD

That's my list! Upgrades for my system will be tough once I go under oil!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Computer Hardware
PowerColor R9 490 - unlockable to 490X (possibly XFX brand too) Amazing GPU for the money, especially with unlockability.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Google Nexus 7 - Great talet, performs even better with the latest cyanogen mod, but again great performance for the price.

Gaming
Assassin's creed IV Black Flag - awesome game about assassins and now Pirates, YARRR!!!!


----------



## Capwn

*Computer Hardware*
A 4960x because you just cant argue with 6c/12t .. Simply boss ( do people still use that word? )
Another Asus GTX 680 4gb for SLI, Sadly you cannot find them anywhere but ebay anymore, and only sometimes, for outrageous prices.. ahhh, One can dream right?? lol

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
More aftermarket GPU cooling solutions .. IMO there just isnt as many options for cooling your gpu, as cpu solutions available.
More companies adopting right angle 24pin connections, maybe even start doing right angle 8 pin * GASP did he just say that?? *
If companies are going to take the time to put a 2 digit readout for post codes, Why dont they ALL show temp while in windows, Only my MSI Mpower, and Biostar Tpower, And EVGA Z77 FTW ( IIRC ) did.. Come on Asus, I get tired of seeing AO All the dang time.. ..

*Gaming*
A PS4 would be pretty sweet, along with a sweet driving game or two to go along with it









Another fantastic giveaway, Thanks for just being awesome Admin









Good luck to all


----------



## admin

Please try to format your submissions as nice as possible! We have to manually go through these at some point!


----------



## robotninja

Computer Hardware

Sapphire 7950 - Really kicking myself for not grabbing another one when they were hovering around 200$

Thinking about going intel so an i7 4770 and an Asus Sabretooth mobo.

Things Overclockers Would Love

R9 290/290x, Titan, 780 Ti Who doesn't want a new top of the line GPU?

Kepler Dynamics AIO Gpu cooler bracket, for those of us not quite ready to go custom loop, apparently pairs really well with a 290x









Gaming

PS4 / Xbone come to mind

BF4 or Ghosts depending on your franchise of choice.

Steam Gift card, as cheesy and easy out as it would any PC gamer would be stoked.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

*Computer Hardware*
ASUS Mars 760-One(Or is it two??) awesome piece of tech, surprising that it actually beats a titan. Would be awesome to see how it goes, it would make my Christmas

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

ModRight Super Large Anti-Static Mod-Mat-An Overclockers/Benchers best friend, great for putting components on, doing anything electrically related, even has lots of diagrams and scale references. Can be used for a variety of things other then overclocking.

*Gaming*
Assassins Creed:Black Flag for PC - Awesome looking game, and would love to experience it.

I think a lot of people will love you for your/OCN's generosity.


----------



## SalisburySteak

*Computer Hardwar*
A 3770k would be nice so I could have PCIe 3.0 and to have better performance while streaming.
An R9 290 would also be nice so I could go back to maxing out games again








BenQ XL2420TE-Would be cool to go above 60fps for once in my life








Dell Ultrasharp UP2414Q I could dream, right?

*Things Overclockers Would love*
Onkyo HT-S5600 7.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver/Speaker Package I like good sound.
Surface 2 RT. Would be very useful for school.
Nokia Lumia 1520. My current phone is starting to show its age
Pioneer FH-X700BT My 94 Camry needs a new radio.

*Gaming*
Razer Orbweaver-It would be useful having all of those macros and it would be a lot more comfortable playing games for longer sessions.
Batman Arkham Origins- Fun Series
Battlefield 4- I've always had fun with the Battlefield Series


----------



## Sadmoto

Computer Hardware:
a new Mobo/CPU/RAM/HDD/PSU and maybe GPU to Xfire my 7870XT with to stay in the modern age for little, an upgrade desperately needed.
CPU 4960x
Mobo- a decent 2011 board with 2-way SLI/Xfire potential
Ram at least 16gb
4tb hard drive
750w PSU
R9 280X
LG 22-32" 1080p IPS 5ms monitor

Things Overclockers would love: a desk to work on, one of those fancy floating heat sinks that are crazy good.







A watercooled rig to overclock with!









Gamin
Xbox one with the starting release lineup, an extra controller and a year sub for live would be the setup
I'd only really want the xbox one so I can play with some of my friends who will be getting it but I'd rather have the computer rig.

Thank you OCN for another giveaway to get my hopes up for this website is amazing and very gracious! If I were to ever win this the computer hardware and could get a working setup with the items above, that would be mind blowing for me, that being said if I were to win just One of the items ( like getting only the CPU) I'm not sure I could get the $ to get the other components needed to run it, I'd need it as "combo" If not it may be better to go to someone else that can use it, I wouldn't want to have an epic CPU just sitting around that I or no one else could use because I didn;t have a mobo/ram to go with it some of the other items not so much though like HD or monitor, I've grown a big fancy to overclocking since I've joined this website and would eventually like to try watercooling in the future If I could ever get a new computer but things never seem to roll that way, none the less maybe one day I'll have a build log on here!









Thanks again OCN for the chance like this!


----------



## aymanibousi

Thank you for this competition









Computer Hardware
R9 290x MSI or Sapphire (Times 2 for the crossfire) - A nice upgrade to my computer (currently have a stupid GT640)
FX-9590 - Id prefer an AMD CPU over my current i5 due to tasks which require more CPU intensive application
Crosshair V motherboard - For the CPU








16 gig AMD entertainment 2133mhz ram - To power up this beast of a computer

Things Overclockers Would Love
Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Never had a mechanical gaming keyboard before







always a cheap wireless Keyboard
Logitech G602 910-003820 Black - Same as above, always a 3 button mice


----------



## Maelthras

*Computer Hardware
*I would really love a 4 TB drive, running out of space on the 3 samsung f3 that I have.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Hardware:

AMD FX-9590 cause its the fastest.
MSI R9 290X cause it is awesome.
Swiftech H2O-220 to Keep it all cool.

Things overclockers would love:

Can't think right now. Reserved for later.

Gaming:

I don't normally game but I would like to try the PS4.


----------



## Wabbit16

Thanks admin! What a great initiative!









I'm in!

Computer Hardware
HP ProLiant Microserver N54L - I have always wanted one! They are such a versatile platform to do just about anything with (okay...not serious gaming)
ASUS GTX780 Ti DirectCU...man, those are some sexy cards!









Things Overclockers Would Love
XSPC Photon Tube Resevoir - these things look insane!
Logitech G35 headset - because we all know how much OC'ers love gaming and bass









Gaming
Battlefield 4 - enough said


----------



## DrGroove

*Computer Hardware*
Intel 4960K, would like to start twitch streaming but this 3570K wouldn't really cut it on new games
Noctua 120mm fans

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Cooler Master Glacer 240L
Keycaps

*Gaming*
Assassin's Creed 4
Diablo III (to get ready for new expansion)
XCOM

Nice of you guys to do a holiday giveaway


----------



## dave1991

Computer Hardware
i7 4770k - Would really like to try the latest i7 to see if there will be some improvements in gaming and power consumption.








Asus Maximus VI Impact - It is an awesome little board packed with features.
GTX 780/R9 290x - Need a new graphics card since my 6950 is having a hard time with BF4.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Nexus 5 - I want to try the stock google experience.

Gaming
Battlefield 4 Premium for PC - Haven't got the chance to buy it so it would be nice to have it for free.
Playstation 4 - For the exclusives and the JRPGs .
3DS/2DS - I want this for Pokemon X/Y.

Thank you for this


----------



## Aesthethc

*Computer Hardware*
780ti - I would want to finally have 3GB so i can play BF4 with 4x MSAA, 2GB is just clearly not enough.
670 FTW - If not a 780ti, a third 670FTW would look pretty dang awesome. I will never be able to afford tri-SLI unless this makes it possible








Ducky Mechanical Keyboard (Cherry MX Blue or Brown) - I have never owned a mechanical keyboard and i am just so broke as a college student.
Samsung 840/Evo/Pro SSD - Any size will do, great for people who have never owned an SSD and can finally have a chance at it.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
120hz ASUS VG278HE Monitor - for those people who are into 120hz gaming and overclocking their GPU's to get every bit of FPS possible for the smoothest gameplay
H220 or H320 - Hard to get your hands on one in the US
780 Classified - Amazing overclocker, everyone would love to have a card like this.

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 Premium - For those people who already have BF4 and want to move on to get the extra level ahead!
Battlefield 4 Game - Spread the word!!

Thanks admin!!


----------



## Lefik

*Computer hardware:*
2 more GTX 780s - Upgraded to a new motherboard with more PCIe slots; fill them with graphics cards.
GTX 780M - No more compromises when I bring my laptop to LAN parties.
Silverstone ST1200G Evolution

*Things overclockers would love:*
LD cooling PC V4 Test bench

*Gaming:*
Mionix Avoir - Because my mouse is in its last days and is way too heavy for my taste.
2x Battlefield 4 with Premium - Me and my friend loved BF3, but we're not really ready to drop a 110$ each. Battlefield for me is with friends, get bored playing on my own.
Ducky Shine 3 with MX Reds


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Computer Hardware

EVGA Graphics Card - My card is a out-dated and need to upgrade soon so this would be an awesome chance for me to be able to upgrade for gaming and homework.

Logitech G19 - A new keyboard would be awesome as the one I have is a old dell keyboard that I have been using since my old Logitech stopped working as cable broke from the base.

Corsiar M95 or Logitech G602 - My old logitech still does a good job but I could always use an upgrade to help with gaming and mutli-button support.

Thanks,
Allan


----------



## szeged

*Computer Hardware
*
*Caselabs STH10* - ive always loved this case, i got the 900D for one of my builds as a cheap alternative, but still it leaves a hole in my enthusiast heart to not officially own an sth10. It makes me lose sleep at night knowing i should have just went all out and got the sth10 instead of the 900D.
*Asus Rampage IV Black Edition* - best motherboard in the world!
*Intel I7 4930k* - Amazing 6 core processor that wont cost an arm or leg.

*EVGA gtx 780ti classified* - Ill most likely be grabbing one to bench and play with, but id love to get a second one, sli is always fun.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

*Red Harbinger Crossdesk* - Have you seen how badass this thing is?

*Gaming*

*Playstation 4* - Id love to grab one for console exclusive games

Once again, ty OCN for being amazing, and good luck to everyone and i hope you get what you want.


----------



## intelfan

Computer Hardware
i7 1366 Hexacore More epeen right?
128GB SSD Would make a great storage drive

Gaming:
PS3 Want to play GTA IV
BF4 BF3 was pretty well made game.


----------



## MattGordon

Computer Hardware:
♡Corsair 750D case. - Because the case I have been using is so old I don't recall the purchase year and it needs some sleep.
♥ A bunch of fans- I'm currently using some extremely tiny fans atm (3 70mm Cooler Master ones) and everything is toasty







.
♡ Samsung Evo 500gb SSD - it seems like everyone has an SSD but myself








♥Gtx 760 evga SC - I'd love to try out SLI









Things overclockers would love
♡A corsair 100i - Running a stock cpu fan on a 4670k isn't fun and I dont have the time currently for a custom loop.

Gaming
♥ PS4 and psn plus - I usually take a console with me on my monthly trips since my PC is too large. My xbox is dying.


----------



## icehotshot

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GTX 780ti - It would be great to max out bf4 and this gtx 570 can't come close to ultra settings.
4930k - I've never had an Intel high end chip.
ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 - To go along with the 4930k.
*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Microsoft Surface 2 - It would be great to have a laptop/tablet for school as I only have my desktop with me currently.
XSPC Raystorm EX240 kit - To get into watercooling.
Geared Titan anodized aluminum mouse pad - Because Steelseries doesn't produce their SX mouse pads anymore.
Razer Deathadder - It's always fun to try a new mouse.

*Gaming*
Xbox One/PS4 - Would be nice to see how the new consoles are.
CoD:Ghosts - to go along with the Xbox One/PS4.
BF4 Premium (PC) - Moar maps!

And thank you OCN for your giveaways!


----------



## Midgethulk

Computer Hardware
A *4960x* or *4960K*
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition just so I got a board to go with it.








(just the CPU would also be fine, just saying







)
or
Another 780 DCII for SLI!









Things Overclockers Would Love
Nothing that I can think of.

Gaming:
XCOM: Enemy Within
LEGO® Marvel™ Super Heroes

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## slothiraptor

*Computer Hardware*
2x AMD r9 290 so i can play 1440p maxed out









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
ASUS PQ321Q .It looks amazing
*Gaming*
ARMA 3. I loved playing ARMA 2 but for $60 ARMA 3 is too expensive.


----------



## ZHoob2004

Computer Hardware
Anything with >=3GB of VRAM
2x8GB ddr3 1600 (or better)
Sata SSD
A few large storage drives

Things Overclockers Would Love
A nice bookshelf speaker system
Do monitors fit here?
_Win the $2500 dream system thing_

Gaming
Nintendo 3DS + Pokemon X/Y

Penniless at the moment, so I'd be very happy with any of these (though I think the GPU tops the list by just a hair)

Great to see promotions like this.


----------



## damnwebsite

EVGA 770/780 ACX or asus dcu2 (2slot), nothing in my pocket range but nothing too good either. Just want to keep it nice and simple. (and quiet!!!)
Oh god and sleeved cables for my silverstone strider

(something that would have to be bought here lol)
A new wooden table, maybe rimu or something, just nothing overly fancy. (something like an office table, i'm using a cruddy white painted table that feels like it's going to break)
Any new/good 120/144hz monitor


----------



## vs17e

*Computer Hardware*
R9 290 or 290x - Looking for a new GPU esp. since i sold my pc recently
External HDD or SSD - Sometimes flash drive capacities just don't cut it for the amount of data I need to transfer

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Pebble Smartwatch - Watch that connects to your phone via bluetooth and does fancy stuff? Awesome if you ask me.
Eneloop rechargable batteries - I always seem to have a problem finding batteries that work. Heard eneloop to be the best batteries for $$


----------



## pioneerisloud

*Computer Hardware*
At least a barebones (board, CPU, RAM) of something newer - Core 2 Duo is definitely showing its age.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Cool Mouse pad - I'd like to have a mouse pad period. Never had a cool one. An OCN flame on one would be really cool.

*Gaming*
Payday 2 - It looked like fun. To be honest I'd rather get proper gear.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Surely this can't be real... If it is, that is awesome you can do this.

*Hardware*
SSD - whatever is cheapest, I had my eye on 3 SanDisk, one for OS and 2 in RAID0 for games/video rendering
3930k (probably not) maybe the ASUS Sabertooth to hold the chip. - I've been looking at the chip/board for schooling and to last me for years.
GTX 680 4GB for SLI (<- lowest priority on my list) - Hey, more power, am I right?

*Reason*
I've the dedicated video renderer/server host for my friends. Also will be going to college soon for CS/CE. I know computers more than anything, and if I'm going to be getting anywhere in life, it's this way.

Real late Edit: Everyone is going real overkill on this list, and I might as well list more myself....

*Other Hardware*
Corsair K95 Gaming Keyboard. - Getting tired of my basic keyboard. I really need anti-ghosting. I play HoN, so I could use those extra config keys. Also, it has media buttons, so I can skip track in game.
Another 2x8 Corsair Vengeance black RAM kit (1600CL10). - For quad channel when I upgrade board/OS. Until then, I would let my friend use it until he got an upgrade himself. He is currently using the 2x2 kit that was in the OEM system scrapped.
If no SSD, then a few 1TB Seagate Barracudas to allow me to RAID0 four of them.
Any 1080p, 24in, HDMI input monitor.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

*Computer Hardware*
CoolerMaster Storm Quickfire Rapid - My trusty Logitech K70 broke. Using a rubber dome but I miss my mechanical. ;_;

*Home Theater*
SuperCube 2000 Subwoofer - Making a home-theater and a sub is next on the list! Have a small one room apartment so interested in a small sub.
Definitive Mythos 3 Speaker - Moved furniture around and no longer have place for my old speaker. Want to upgrade to one that's wall mountable.
Logitech Harmony Remote - Love the idea of using my smartphone as a remote. Ever since I gifted my old universal remote I've wanted another.

*Misc*
Shure SM7B - Been doing a LOT of pod-casting lately and have wanted a nicer mic.

Been here for a long while but this is my first time participating in one of these. Good luck to all! Be sure to post your stuff and thanks OCN! o3o

*EDIT:* Whoops! There's specific categories, my fault. Will fix in a minute, sleepy X_X


----------



## chronostorm

*Computer Hardware*
R9 290 or R9 290x - Great way to upgrade my aging card
Samsung 840 Pro SSD - Would probably give a huge performance boost vs. my Microcenter-branded SSD

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Speakers - These are supposed to sound great, and would fit nicely in a small apartment room while still providing room-filling sound
Galaxy Gear Smartwatch - Smartwatches seem like they'd be fun to tinker around with, especially with the Galaxy Gear finally getting custom roms!

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 - No money for gaming right now, but this is top on my list for games I want to play
Tegra Note - The stylus feature on it would be amazing for taking notes in my classes, and the Tegra SoC would game like a champ
PS4 - Obligatory game console wish


----------



## Marc79

*Computer Hardware*
Corsair Vengeance Pro red memory kit 2x4GB 1600Mhz - Have 8GB, 8 more would fill the slots.
EVGA 780 SC Reference cooler (03G-P4-2783-KR) - Would be nice to have at 1440p resolution, always can SLI to improve performance.

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 - Good fps game.
Logitech Force GT wheel - It would be nice to have for Euro Truck Simulator 2, and other racing games like Dirt 3, Grid 2 etc.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

*Computer Hardware*
Intel i7 3970x - To help my folding team win a month of team competition! And in case my brother needs to render something for his class an hour before it's due








Nvidia 7990 Graphics Card - To sent to one of my teammates so we could take the month!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Creeper Plush - I don't know of any computer dorks that don't love Minecraft!
OCN Lifetime Membership - Probably the handiest site for all things overclock

*Gaming*
Steam Credit -
Origin Credit - Between this and the Steam credit that covers almost every current game title made for PC
Pathfinder Books - Because not all gaming requires a techno-bable device!
Material for Belegarth equipment - See the above reason


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

The generosity is overwhelming, good luck to everyone!

My wishlist:

*Computer Hardware*

Samsung Electronics 840 EVO-Series 250GB - It would be so killer to have an SSD again, I love my HDD and all but a bottleneck is a bottleneck

Sapphire Radeon R9 290X - The power of the new Radeon cards makes me drool, this thing would crush my 7950!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Corsair h110 - So I can push a couple extra multiplier notches









*Gaming*

ArMA 3 - I really loved playing ArMA 2, this game improves on it in every way possible


----------



## Awsan

COMPUTER HARDWARE:
1-AMD R9 290X: because I was in the process of buying one but an emergency took all the money
2-Korean pls 2560x1440 overclockable monitor: always wanted one of these so it will be nice to get one

OTHER TECH:
1-Nokia Lumia 1520: Its a nice phone for WP8 Users
2-Nokia Lumia 2520: a very nice tablet

GAMING:
1-PS4
2-Xbox One


----------



## altsanity

*Computer Hardware*

Any 2P folding hardware - I really want to build a dedicated bigadv folding rig. Even if it is second hand
Ducky Shine 2 keyboard, Blue Switches and White Backlight - It is impossible for me to get Ducky keyboards where I live









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
OCN Branded Keycaps - Because I really want to start pimping out my keyboard. What better way than the OCN way!!

*Gaming*
Crysis 1/2/3 - I want something to melt my PC with









Thanks for the opportunity to enter. THIS SITE IS AWESOME


----------



## solar0987

This is a awesome giveaway!
Ty ocn for letting me be able to enter this fine contest!
Well things I would want hmmm

*Computer hardware*
1. A gtx 780 ti- Because it kicks butt! Best gpu out hands down imo. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487003
2. Waterblock for said 780 ti. love this block!!! http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p16211_Aquacomputer-kryographics-for-GTX-780-Ti-acrylic-glass-edition.html
3. Waterblock for a reference 680. Want it because my 680 isn't underwater yet. http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p15524_Aquacomputer-kryographics-for-GTX-680-acrylic-glass-edition.html
4. Big ssd. My puny ssd is running out of room lol http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W00ZD1557
5. ASUS MX279H 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor. Very nice monitor.

This would be awesome would make my year!


----------



## DF is BUSY

*Computer Hardware*
-EVGA GTX 780 TI superclocked - fastest single gpu solution right now and I've been waiting to upgrade my GPU for a long time.

-Rosewill CAPSTONE-750-M 750W - will definitely need to upgrade my psu to support not only the 780 TI (if i am selected) but other GPU upgrades as well!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
- SANDISK extreme usb 3.0 flash drive 64GB - I been on the hunt for a good priced usb 3.0 flash drive to store certain programs, for school work and sometimes movies to transfer from my main rig to my laptop while I am testing overclocks or certain benchmark tests.

- GOOGLE NEXUS 5 - after the IMEI corrupted and eventually bricking my old galaxy nexus phone (/sadface) I been stuck using a small old flip phone i had lying around. Would definitely appreciate a new phone.

*Gaming*

- PS4 - I (along with my siblings) would definitely enjoy a next-gen console and We have all bought, played and abused our ps1, ps2 and ps3 for years! Would definitely enjoy a brand new PS4.

Thanks for the opportunity, Admin!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

*Computer Hardware*
Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 Z87 - Lordy, I love this board. It's green, the onboard sound card, everything.
4770K - To put on the Sniper 5, duh!
R9 290X - Interested in Mantle, $150 cheaper than the GTX 780 Ti while maintaining a close 2nd _before_ Mantle.
2nd R9 290X - The first one would sure be lonely without a buddy.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Time - All the best hardware and no time to fiddle with it would make an overclocker very sad, wouldn't you think?
EVGA EPower Board - Makes the stuff get the power to go fast.
OCN Marksman CPU Pot - It's OCN and you get to use liquid nitrogen to overclock. What's not to love?

*Gaming*
Time (Again) - All nighters are gonna happen sometime. Why put it off?
Bioshock Infinite - I liked the first two, and everyone I know likes it.
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition - Again, everyone I know likes it. Also, I'm prepared to die.
Total War: Rome II - I like the RTS genre, even if I haven't played it in a while.
Company of Heroes 2 - I liked the first one, and again I like the RTS genre.
Payday 2 - I like playin' games with friends and the first one was decent.
Terraria - I'd like to play it so I can understand why some of my friends are addicted, even after it's been out for so long.
Battlefield 4 - I've been told it's a much needed improvement over BF3. I'd love to play it and have as much fun as I did on BFBC2.


----------



## Nowyn

Really cool idea Admin









So, here we go...

*Computer Hardware*
Intel Core i7 4820K CPU - My Xeon is starting to show it's age
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4 Motherboard - It's silly, 4820K needs to sit somewhere
G.SKILL Ares 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2400 F3-2400C11Q-16GAB - All the memory true enthusiast needs
Geforce GTX 780 Ti - For brute force to max out eyecandy

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
HTC One - To replace my aging Xperia Arc S


----------



## fragamemnon

I truly love this forum.










*Computer Hardware*
- Sound Card: *Asus Essence ST/STX*
- GPU: *R9 290*
Will update to X depending on whether I can unlock my Powercolor R9 290 that's on its way - I have to push a Surround resolution, and I could use them in the meantime to pull off my electricity, the GTX 680 that will keep on folding + household costs via some coins; I'm a student after all.








- Cooling: *AquaComputer kryographics Hawaii - acrylic glass, nickel-plated Waterblock*
Because who wouldn't love Volcanic Islands engraved on their Volcanic Island card. But really, I need to cool the card - _I am talking about the one that is on it's way to me.







_
- SSD: *Samsung 840 Evo*
This I don't _really_ need, though a 128GB will fully suffice to use as a boot drive for all the OSes
- Case: *CaseLabs Magnum M10*
Because it can be used at a later point in time for my desk build, and currently I'm stuck with a super generic case. Luckily my GPU(s) fit(s) inside, but the water loop shall be partially out.









Spoiler: My beautiful...







*Things Overclockers Would Love* (well quite related to hardware but anyhow..)
- *An OCN Keycap*








- Headphones: *Sennheiser HD 598*
Truly fantastic headset, need I explain
- Microphone: *AntLion ModMic*
A rather decent clip-on - recently I started disliking desktop microphones...when I ran out of space on my desk

*Gaming*
I will be passing on that section, can't say I need anything and I have mixed feelings about the consoles.


And since it's that time of the year... _well okay it isn't really that time of the year but it's approaching.._

*I wish everyone who is a part of this fantastic community Happy Holidays!*

And @admin and all the staff & management, thank you for arranging this wonderful event!









Edit: Forgot waterblock








Edit2: Clarification


----------



## TUDJ

*Computer Hardware*
Dell UltraSharp U2713H - To see games and movies in schmexy clarity.
QNAP TS-469 Pro - For storing all of those glorious HD movies.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Pebble Smartstick Charger - Emergency gadget charging on-the-go.
Parrot AR Drone 2.0 - It's a quadcopter, need I say more?


----------



## strych9

Computer Hardware
4770k - Sold my desktop for a work laptop, and now I'm regretting. Would love to put together a desktop again for my gaming and overclocking needs.
Any Z87 board - For the CPU! Pretty much any Z87 board that can overclock will do.
GTX 780 - Will need a GPU for the new desktop, so yeah.

Gaming
Razer Sabertooth - Need a new controller








Corsair SP2500 - Had to sell my decade-old speakers along with my desktop lol.
Corsair K65 - Need a mech. Laptop chiclet keys suck to type on.


----------



## iknownothing

*Computer Hardware*
Aquacomputer aquaero 6 XT USB fan controller, graphic LCD, touch control, IR remote control: If this isn't the best looking addition to any computer I don't know what is, its also awesome.
Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB, ultra-series x 3 : These only make the above even better
Aquacomputer mounting plate for poweradjust 2 USB, Aluminium black anodized: I need some where to put the above








Intel Core i7-3770K 3.50GHz : I seriously need a new proc


----------



## [CyGnus]

*Computer Hardware:
*
Gigabyte R9 290X - its one of the best vga's available

*Things Overclockers love:*

Monitor Audio BX6 Black - Time to replace my speakers with better ones.

Samsung Galaxy S4 Black - My phone is getting kind of old.

*Gaming:*

Sony PS4 - some games just feel better on consoles.


----------



## Ukkooh

*Computer hardware*

EIZO Foris FG2421 - My R9 290X is kind of overkill for 1080p 60hz and I've always wanted to try 120hz.
EK-FC R9-290X Acetal+Nickel - Just to help me a little bit in my watercooling project.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Beyerdynamic DT 990 600ohm - Games would sound awesome with these and my headphones are breaking up
Schiit Magni - A decent pair of headphones needs a decent amp
Jolla phone - The new ultimate hacker phone. Enough said?
*Gaming*

Steelseries Rival - I can't wait to try out the new sensor on some FPS games


----------



## Thiefofspades

*Computer Hardware*

Corsair 750D - New case, better cable management
R9 290x - A little behind with the Gfx card
Dell C1100 - Streaming my movies

*Gaming*

PS4 - Killzone and Socom


----------



## JambonJovi

This is truly awesome ! OCN FTW !

Thank you Admin.

*Computer Hardware*

*MOBO:* Asus Maximus VI Gene
*GPU:* GeForce GTX 780 (Any)
*CPU:* Intel Core-i7 4770K

*Reason:*
By getting either one of these items,
I'd be allowed to finally kick-start my
own computer build, that I've been trying
to do for quite a while now, but just
can't seem to get the funds together.
Half of the stuff I'm currently using
belongs to my housemate









*Gaming*

Battlefield 4

*Reason:*
Always been a fan of the franchise
and been playing BF3 religiously.
Would love to try out the new one.

Thank you


----------



## fleetfeather

my humble submissions

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA 780Ti Classified - Why do things by half measures?
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB - The only thing which should be spinning in your office should be your office chair.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
EVGA EVBot - Well you just gave me a EVGA 780Ti Classified, right?
Modmic 3.0 - So you can stop buying "gaming headsets" which break when you look at them the wrong way. (Good headphones + a ModMic; you're only as good as your peripherals!)

*Gaming*
Pokemon X or Pokemon Y - Gotta catch em all!
Ninendo 2DS - 3D is kinda gimmicky imo...
Battlefield 4 - Class is in session








Battlefield 4 Premium - Never stop teaching the kids!


----------



## brootalperry

*Computer Hardware*

Asus Maximus VI Hero - Seems like a good board for great overclocking.
Core i5 4670K - I would love this processor to last me several years. Which is why I picked the motherboard above for overclocking.

The second part: I don't understand 

The third part: Most of the games I want come out next year, and the above hardware are quite expensive already.


----------



## Moragg

Wow







so many competitions! Thanks admin!

*Computer Hardware*

R9 290/290X - TrueAudio, Mantle, performance - and I can mod an arctic accelero to it, which should be fun. Or w/b.

GTX 780/Titan/780Ti - if you insist, I'd rather get the 290 with an accelero as I reckon that's the best value for money.

Intel i7 - 3770k/4770k/3930K/4930K - Great upgrade from my 1055T @ 3.8GHz. And it'll let me use loads of Skyrim scripts









Noctua NH D-14/Phantecs Silver Arrow/H100i/H110/240M/220 - basically, a better cooler than my 212evo to hit some nice OCs.

Murderbox MKII - looks godly. Need I say more?

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Sennheiser HD650/700 - Either would be awesome, my IE80s supposedly have a similar signature to the 650s so the 700 might be a nice change.

A good DAC to run my headphones through.

Cyborg R.A.T. 7/MMO 7 - because customisability = awesome.

Logitech G602 - looks like a really nice mouse, and supposedly a very good wireless.

QED 3.5mm headphone extension - because let's face it, 1.5m is way too short.

*Gaming*

Wired Xbox 360 controller - for PC, when I'm too lazy to use m+kb.

The Witcher 1 and/or 2 - this series looks really good, so I want to play it after Skyrim.

A mousepad - I haven't got round to buying one, since I thought they were not particularly useful, but after trying my brother's I really like the smoothness. I'd be grateful if someone could suggest a good one, I have no idea if expensive ones are worth the premium.


----------



## superericla

*Computer Hardware*
AMD 290x - I would love a new GPU for folding/gaming and the 290x seems great for both.
Intel i7 4930K - I've never experienced a 6-core intel processor before, and it would be a great upgrade.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Monoprice 27" IPS-ZERO-G Slim Monitor - I've been using the same monitor for 4 years now, and could use the upgrade. Also, it's a great display for the price.
Google Nexus 5 - I've had a great experience with the Nexus 7 tablet, and a Nexus 5 would be a much needed upgrade from my current phone.


----------



## Artikbot

*Computer Hardware*
>i7-4930K - Because this Phenom is aging, but right now I cannot justify the cost of a current-gen hexacore processor, yet I need all six physical threads due to my heavy virtualisation/multitasking/rendering requirements. I can, though, justify a motherboard.
>Radeon R9-290 (non-X) - Just for kicks. This VLIW4 GPU will soon fall behind even further as soon as Mantle gets adopted - and its direct replacement would be a R9-290. I can't justify a 290X either.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
>EK Supremacy GPU Acetal-Copper - Gotta keep quiet the GPU so I can focus better on my tasks! (existing or upgraded - hence the universal block). Plus it's cheaper, sexier, and better performing than the Nickel version!

*Gaming*
>Wii U Pro controller - Coop is better than solo!
>Mario 3D World (Wii U) - This'd make a really sweet christmas gift









And that's pretty much it!


----------



## RX7-2nr

*Computer Hardware*

Corsair 750D; I really like the case and the Antec 900 will not cut it for watercooling without extensive mods.
XSPC RX360 watercooling kit; I've been getting the itch to trade out my h60 for a real watercooling setup.
Intel 4770k; A start to the upgrade that I keep putting off.


----------



## Tatakai All

Computer Hardware

1) FX 8350 - I've been patiently hoping that a Steamroller cpu would be released on AM3+ platform. I found out last week that Steamroller will not be released as a AM3+ platform or desktop cpu so my wait for is over and I'm in the market for an 8350.
2) R9 290X - I'm interested in the possibilities of Mantle.

Things Overclockers Would Love

1) Senn HD 700 - As a beginner audiophile having a highend pair of cans would be nice to listen to.


----------



## selk22

This is why OCN is so cool! Always supporting its members with the things we love!









*Computer Hardware
*
Cooler Master Elite 130 - A perfect LAN/Media box! Recently my n64 and Ps2 broke.. Id love to run emulators off this as a "console".

Koolance 290x Full Cover Water Block - Because this 290x is begging to be under water! Listen to that Reference cooler!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Apple Ipad 2 16gb - I make music using Ableton Live and an Ipad is probably one of the most useful tools for an electronic musician! Its extremely versatile! I would love to have something that can run apps right now not even my phone can!

Overclock.net Hoodie - I love my hoodies and wear them far to much... I need one to sport my hobby!

*
Gaming*

SteelSeries 9hd Mousepad - Mine is falling apart and seems to eat crumbs and spit them back into my mouse! I hear this is an excellent pad..

Freelancer Ship in Star Citizen - Its a game that I really am passionate for already and this ship is so far out of reach until I can step into that universe. It would really be nice to have a head start!

Again very cool opportunity to take part in, and thanks OCN!


----------



## fatmario

Computer Hardware

Product Name 1 - Graphic card amd 290 (Reason) I am excited to see what mantle offer in future for pc platform,

Product Name 2 - intel 4770k cpu with any mother board and 8gig ram compatible. (reason) Upcoming games in future will require more core.

Product Name 3 - ASUS ROG G750JH laptop (reason) my current laptop slow









Things Overclockers Would Love

Product Name 3 - overclock chat room would be cool on this website like pop up menu in this website talk about anything related pc.

Product Name 4 - g400 mouse best mouse for doing anything on computer. mx518 mouse was legendery back in day's

Gaming

Product Name 5 - Xbox one and one year gold member ship (Reason) its made by microsoft


----------



## Speedster159

*Computer Hardware*
A 16GB DDR3 2400Mhz Dual Channel Kit - I need more than eight.
TBA

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Canon EOS 7D and/or Canon EOS 5D MK3
Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM and/or Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM or EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM
Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM
Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L USM or Canon EF 300mm f/4L IS USM
TBA

Not exactly what every Overclocker would want but it is for me! I want and need to get into Photography and Videography but priorities first.
*Gaming*
Freelancer or Constellation ship on Star Citizen - Because I've'I've always had a love for exploration games and realistic simulation games, but unfortunately under my current condition i cannot afford to pledge. I am not interested in warfare.
TBA

*Others:*
To win a Ultimate Rig form *Overclock.net*


----------



## DaClownie

Awesome giveaway Admin/OCN. Thanks in advance for the opportunity









*Computer Hardware*
R9 290X or a Reference HD 7970 - 290X because I love newest hardware or reference 7970 because I could WC and XFire!
Logitech C920 1080P Webcam - Have been working on Youtube vids and the like and being able to do commentary with webcam would be great
Audio Technica AT2020 Condenser Microphone - higher quality audio for youtube videos

*Gaming*
XBox One - My son really wants one for Christmas, and money is very much on the tight side this year due to my girlfriend being out of work for the last 6 months. So, if I received this, it would be regifted. If I am chosen, I would place this as my #1 choice of items I would like to receive (if possible, obviously). My kids come before my personal expenditures always








Sennheiser PC 360 Headset or Astro A50 Wireless headset - Quality headset is always a nice thing to own









Thanks and a happy holiday to everyone who enters! Good luck to all


----------



## Niko-Time

Computer Hardware
AMD FX8350 - Oof I'd love a new CPU, whilst my 955 has done me well it's getting a wee bit sluggish and its probably time for a change
256GB SSD - Any make, my current SSD has filled up and I can only install one game on it at a time before it is full up!

Things Overclockers Would Love
A Synology NAS! Any of them will do, my DNS320 is too slow for some of the software I want to be running on it.

Gaming
PS4..... - Miss my PS3 as really want to play the Last of Us


----------



## Spectre-

hardware-
4960X .. .i mean why not the best
asus RIVE to go with the best

Overclockers love-
LN2 .. the best cooling
Test bench ... just the basic stuff

Gaming-
PS4
Assassins creed 4
Killzone ShadowFall
Gran Turismo 6

thanks admin


----------



## NostraD

*Computer Hardware*
HD 7950 - So I can run CFX with existing card!
EK-FC 7950 Blocks - So I can replace my CFX water-cooled 5870s!
Primochill Rigid Tubing with Fittings - My Switch 810 is begging for a facelift!
Monsoon acrylic bending kit - I need it for the above mentioned acrylic!








Galaxy GTX 770 HOF x2 - I want a pair of these WHITE cards sooooooo bad! Just because - eye candy!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Lenovo IdeaCentre Horizon - ePeen!?
Microsoft Surface 2 - It would be VERY helpful and convenient in my job!
Pebble Watch - Another fun item for geek fashion!

*Gaming*
STEELSERIES SIBERIA V2 FROST BLUE HEADSET - My current headset is worn out.
Razer Black Widow Mechanical KB - I recently used one and it was awesome!
Triple monitors with 80+ refresh - I want to experience this firsthand!
PS4 - Sold my PS3 last year.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## bigkahuna360

*Computer Hardware*

EVGA GTX 780Ti Classified - It's EVGA; who wouldn't want one?

32GB's DDR3 2400 RAM - I can barely afford my new build as is!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Bugless & Errorless OCN - Nobody likes bugs.









*Gaming*

Payday 2 - All my friends have it

Civ V Gods & Kings - same reason as above


----------



## zemco999

*Computer Hardware*
Asus gtx 780 DCU2or a non reference r9 290!--> I am gaming on a 480 at the moment, and I have to play BF4 on low. a 780/290 would be some cushion for next generations of cards!
128 GB SSD--> I have filled up my 500 gig hard drive, and it is extremely slow. I would put windows (I have another key from dreamspark) and bf4 on it!
Racing wheel with clutch, brake, gas, and shifter!

Things Overclockers Would Love
Nvidia Tegra Note 7--> I could use this for school instead of taking notes on paper







Also I could remote control my desktop and try photoshop with a tablet! And don't forget about monitoring my pc with it








Galaxy note 3--> My GS3 has had a problem since day one. I love the phone, but it cannot hold a cell signal. I don't have an upgrade for another year (Verizon) and would love to have a new phone that I can actually use as a phone.
Any overclocking friendly CPU cooler--> I have an i7 2600k and I don't overclock it. I feel badly that I do not, and I want to:devil:
OCN Spacebar--> BECAUSE ITS AWESOME

Gaming
BF4 Premium--> I love the series (Though there are problems at the moment!) and would love to be able to play every map they release.
PS4 to play with my uncle







I would probably end up trying to get my hands on bf4, Assasins Creed 4 and COD ghosts (My brother loves COD ghosts, and my uncle owns BF4)
Steam Gift card --> Because all of those games are going to be on sale soon!
Wireless Headset --> I sit on my bed while using my computer. Using a wired headset means I cannot lay down and talk to people on teamspeak, but instead always have to sit up without back support

To admins/mods:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you for the opportunity, I am positive that the entire community appreciates this, and I am sure there was a fair amount of work that went into creating this opportunity! I love to see the different freebies that happen on this site, and I hope to give some out eventually as well. I hope to be on this forum until a) I am too old to use computers or b) It gets shut down because people lose interest. It better be option a)


----------



## LordOfTots

Computer hardware:
-Cooler Master storm Trooper, amazing case
-FX 9590 with Maximus V Formula, so I finally have a reason for a custom loop and build log









Games:
-Assassins creed 4 because pirates
-PS4 so I can join my console friends








-Xbone, for Halo


----------



## eternal7trance

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA 780ti, would be nice to have the latest and greatest and it has to be EVGA since they have one of the best customer support/warranties in the tech world.
Samsung 840 Evo 1tb, I could store almost everything on one SSD and be able to use less drives inside my PC.
4770k, quicker than what I have currently
Asus Z87 Sabertooth, great to OC the 4770k and the all black looks clean
Corsair 540, nice and clean case and all the reviews I saw said it was easy to work in and had good cooling

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Corsair H100i or H110, for a basic overclocker like me to push my processor farther. Most reviews I saw put these at the top.
Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3, great for a beginner overclocker who doesn't want to work too much with water cooling but wants to get more out of his/her gpu.

*Gaming*
Dell U3014 2560x1600, would look great since I don't like doing multimonitor gaming and I prefer resolution over a faster monitor
Creative Labs ZxR, would help give you an advantage while playing games with the 3D sound engine and it also has a good headphone amp if you have a nice pair.
PS4, so you can play games while you're running all those benchmarks or folding. I prefer it over the xboxone because the specs are better and sony is generally a better company in my opinion.

Thanks for doing another contest.


----------



## Wheezo

*Computer Hardware*

*Enermax Platimax 750w 80+ Plat Powersupply* (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194100) - Would like to upgrade my current 620w PSU so I can add a more powerful graphics card.

*Asus r9-280x* (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121803) - New GPU for folding, boinc and gaming.

*BitFenix Shinobi XL* (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345018) - New case for main rig, my antec 900 is getting pretty crowded.

Thanks OCN


----------



## dean_8486

*Computer Hardware*
Nvidia 780ti - Need more FPS!
Nvidia 780ti - SLI

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Oculus Rift - For Star Citizen
Herman Miller Aeron - My poor back

*Gaming*
PS4 - Next gen Fifa
Fifa 13 PS4 - see above
Hornet Star Citizen - The dogfighting module is coming...
Nvidia 780ti - 3 Way SLI!!!

Many Thanks


----------



## Fruergaard

*Computer Hardware*

Evga GTX 780 TI Classified - I hope that this will give some nice overclocks and bench results with my TEC chiller









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

16 X 12711-6M31-30CZ (270 Qmax TEC) - Well, I need some TEC's for my upcoming extreme TEC chiller


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> *Things Overclockers Would Love*
> Herman Miller Aeron - My poor back


Love this chair!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Computer Hardware
Corsair Carbide 540 Silver Edition - my 600T is long in the tooth and a little to big for my desk, time to step down in size a bit
EVGA GTX 780TI; my 570s are too hot, too load, draw to much juice and just don't cut it as they used to.

Things Overclockers Would Love
OPPO BDP-103D Blu-ray Player (Darbee Edition) - my blu-ray player actually just kicked the bucket a couple of days ago so I'm in the market for a new player
Logitech 915-000194 Harmony Smart Control - I've got 6 controller's controlling my Home Theater and I'm absolutely sick of looking for them all, best of all I can sync this up with my phone.

Gaming
Halo 4 - Believe it or not I've had a 360 for two years now for the wife and kids and I've never played it. I miss my Halo days from when I was in the Corps during the Typhoon marathon sessions at Camp Hanson in Okinawa, I'd like to see were the series went
Halo Reach - same as above


----------



## jellybeans69

*Computer Hardware*

_Seagate 4TB, 7200rpm, 64MB, Sata III, Terascale_ - pr0n , tv series , movies. There can never be enough storage.
_Samsung 840 Evo, 1TB_ - Games take up a lot of space nowadays and great read times/access times really help with this.
_Corsair 900D_ - Great aesthetics and anything you throw at it will fit in there.
_Asus Xonar Essence ST_ - Beautiful sound experience.
_Samsung S27B971D_ - What is gaming without a big and higher than 1080p screen?
_Sapphire Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5_ - Can't game without a without gpu can you?

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

One and only thing I as overclocker would love but never been able to afford and doesn't really fit in h/w department.. Link will speak for itself.

*Gaming*

_Playstation 4_ would be really great to have for holidays and play some console games


----------



## evilferret

Computer Hardware
3x 1440p monitors (PLS)- Need more screen real estate!
780 or Titans in SLI - To power above monitors!
More SSDs - Running out of space again.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Thrustmaster Hotas Warthog Joystick - For Star Citizen!
Oculus Rift - Again for Star Citizen also!
Obutto Ozone/R3V - Finally have the space for one of these! Sadly car seats might be more ergonomic and cheaper to replace than office chairs for me!
Herman Miller Aeron - If I didn't have space I would want one of these for my next chair. I go through at least 1 chair every year.

Gaming
Rear Admiral Package for Star Citizen - Ran out of money for ships. Would help end this nagging feeling that I should grab a Connie too.
More Doto Items - I need to collect more Doto items!

Thanks for the give-away OCN! Planning to wait until Star Citizen releases before upgrading again but this let me have some fun dreaming.


----------



## nova4005

I would love to win any computer gear and any new computer gear makes the holiday season even better







!

*Computer Hardware*

Dell UltraSharp U2713HM Black & Silver 27" - This would be a great upgrade to my Asus 1080p.
GTX 780 ti Classified - My 580 classified is on its last leg.








Ducky Shine 3 MX Blue - I have always wanted a nice mech. keyboard, but just never enough extra money to purchase one.

*Things Overclockers would love*

Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 - This is a great tablet and would be my first tablet.

Thanks again to Admin and all of Overclock.net for being such an awesome site and offering such a great contest!


----------



## carmas

*Computer Hardware*
Eizo Foris FG2421 - because my current 60Hz monitor doesn't cut it.
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked (two if you feel generous







) - my current graphic card needs to be upgraded
ASUS Maximus VI Formula - just because I like it
1 - 4 WD 4TB red - because I want to build a NAS

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
EVGA Note 7 - because it's cool, what else?
Samsung Galaxy Gear - because I have a Galaxy Note 3 but no wristwatch








Canon 7D mark III (or cheaper model) - because I am starting a mod/build and I don't have a camera to picture it (for a build log here)

*Gaming*
Nvidia Shield - because I would love to lie down on the sofa and play games streamed from my pc
Steam gift card - in case there is any interesting game


----------



## LemonSlice

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780 Ti - Because I've been itching for hardware upgrades and dumping all my upgrade money into folding rigs








4x WD RE4 2/3/4TB drives, needing more space, would be lovely to build up another array









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 7 - The amount of time spent tweaking my S4 is unholy, and I've been needing a tablet but too lazy/poor to get one.


----------



## icanhasburgers

*Computer Hardware*
Asus 120Hz Monitors _x 3_ (Would love a vertical setup :3)
GTX 780 Ti _x2_

Thanks OCN. With lots of love!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

*Computer Hardware:*

1TB Samsung 840 EVO SSD- SSD is the best thing after sliced bread and this one is HUGE!

EVGA GTX 780TI Classified - The fastest single gaming beast out there plus classified = SICK!

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*

Sennheiser HD 800 Headphones - I had the honor to listen to them once, and have been wanting a pair

eversince, altho I cannot afford them.

*Gaming:*

Sony Playstation 4- Because "The last of us" was the best thing I have played in years, and one can

hope for more stuff like that on the new PS4.

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## Abs.exe

Computer Hardware
New R9 290x X2 - MY cards are now old

Things Overclockers Would Love
A watercoolind setup would be awesome

Gaming
1 IPS Monitor and BF4 Premium


----------



## writer21

Computer Hardware
Intel 4930k CPU because my sli 670s being held back in games like BF4, BF3 etc..
Asus rampage extreme 4 to go with it for future tri-sli or crossfire. With these I could give my setup to my pops cause his pc is damn old lol.

I would pretty happy with just these two items.


----------



## Schmuckley

Computer Hardware

Areca 1882ix with max RAM - PcMark05 WR

Golden 3770K - See above reason

Things Overclockers Would Love

Product Name 3 - Cascade from Piotres,or built by Ron or Grey Mole.

Product Name 4 - OCN Marksman pot

Gaming

Product Name 5 - Sapphire r9 290X

Product Name 6 - Eyefinity setup -cool visuals

Product Name 7 - 32GB TridentX kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231686 Moar RAM!

Product Name 8 - anudder Sapphire r9 290X =to drive eyefinity setup


----------



## Ignitius

I'd enjoy a PS4 or a shiny new GTX 670 so I can SLI.

Or even a modular power supply, like the Corsair HX 650 =3


----------



## skyravr

Gaming hardware:

- Gtx 780 ti because my 2 gtx480 won't cut it at 2560x1440 in bf4.
-a 2nd 780 ti because 2 is better than 1 at my res.

Other stuff non hardware

- Mechanical Keyboard backlit (ducky shine or something like it). My g15 starts to get old.


----------



## CramComplex

*Computer Hardware*

Xigmatek Aquila - For my Home Media Server rotting in a motherboard box. :/

Slim 240mm Rad - Need to cool my i5 2500k and 7850
7/16" ID - 5/8 TUBE - Need to replace my tubing now :/
8x XSPC Chrome 45* Angled Adapters + 2x XSPC Chrome 90* Angled Adapters - TFC Angled adapters are leaking >_<

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Anti-Static Strap - Been doing builds without one and haven't had any problems but...

*Gaming*

32" LCD TV (Any Brand) - Just big enough to watch my ANIMU and play SC2 Aeon of Storms.

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Nvidia 780ti - I want to play games on it. 7870 MYST isn't doing too well on 1440p









Dell Ultrasharp U3011 - Bigger monitor, high res, pretty colors









Things Overclockers Would Love

Oculus Rift - Cool looking device. I haven't used one, but would love to have one

A cherry mx black mechanical keyboard. Never tried it before, so why not?

also cash. There are many uses for it









Gaming

PS4 - Most of my friends are on this. Sometimes I need to get away from the battlestation and get online with the friendos.

The Last of Us - Haven't had a chance to buy this, but I would love to see what all the raves are about

GTA V - Same reason above

Thanks admin


----------



## axizor

Hey, thanks for this amazing giveaway!

Although I couldn't ask for much more, winning some new items would make for an excellent gift.

Computer Hardware:
16GB Kit of DDR3 2400 memory. I'm currently rocking two 8gb kits of DDR3 1333 oc'ed to 1600, but it's as far as it will go and the extra speed will really be a plus for the stuff I do.

Things overclockers would love:
A tube of Coollabs Liquid Ultra. This would finally get me to overcome my fears and delid my 4770k. It runs HOT at 4.5ghz and am stuck at that speed for now.

Gaming:
Battlefield 4 Premium. Love the game and would love to play all the expansions.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Computer Hardware
4930K ~ Always wanted a 6 core cpu would rather have this over any piece of computer hardware at the moment

Things Overclockers Would Love
Overclocked account









Gaming
Xbox One - for when halo 5 comes out!


----------



## ZnJ

Wow, this is crazy, would love to get the ff for the Holidays:

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GTX 780 SC - Would be awesome to get this to pair up with my card
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB - I've been using HDD forever and this will be an awesome change

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
EK GPU waterblock for the 780 above - This would be perfect for my current loop if ever I get a 2nd 780
Aquaero 6 - Would love to try out high end controllers for the fans, pump and lighting

*Gaming*
PS4 - I'd get this setup for my kid and I to play with









Just writing these things got me really excited, this is absolutely an awesome opportunity. Thanks!


----------



## jason793

*Computer Hardware*
Samsung 840 evo 500gb / 750gb / 1tb - with a drive this big I could ditch my internal hard drive (not my nas though)
Samsung 840 evo 500gb / 750gb / 1tb - raid 0?
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 280 - would go good with my 560mm rad

*Things Overclockers Would Love (i.e. not computer hardware - but still cool tech stuff!)*
Surface 2 pro - a tablet I can develop on
Nexus 7 - a tablet I can devlop for

*Gaming (consoles, games etc)*
Wii u controller with motion plus- sometimes I let my friends play with me


----------



## wstanci3

Thank you for this chance!

*Computer Hardware*

Fractal Design XL R2 - Need a case that has plenty of room and offers expandability in the future.
EVGA 780Ti Classified - Building my first computer and I would want some of the best available at the moment.
Samsung EVO 500GB SSD - I need a SSD for quick access but large enough to be a reliable storage option.
Sennheiser PC 363D High Performance - Always enjoyed Sennheiser's products and feel this would be a welcome addition.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Galaxy S4- I need an upgrade from my cracked phone.

*Gaming*

Steam Gift Card - I need some spending money!
XCom Enemy Within - I need it.

Thank you again, OCN.


----------



## driftingforlife

*Computer Hardware*

4930k - Great for Gaming and see below.
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB x2 - Perfect for a RAID 0 array for OS and games,
Asus RIVEB - The perfect board for the 4930k and looks great and my RIVE is a bad one.

I can use my 3930k and my bad RIVE to make a VM server so I can learn networking for my job/CV etc.


----------



## Hatchet

*Computer Hardware
*AMD R9 290x GPU - Use for the [email protected] TC! and playable frames @ 1440p
Rosewill Capstone 750w Gold PSU - Power savings, and future expand-ability.

*Things Overclockers Would Love
*Gentle Typhoon ap-15's - Decrease temps, and make the noise bearable!
OCN T-Shirt - I love the one i have. And get tons of questions about [email protected] because of it.
OCN Ducky Keyboard - Its just.....so nice looking. My old dell stock keyboard just doesnt cut it.

*Gaming
*Bioshock Infinite - Ive been dying to play it, and have been able to yet!
ARMA III - I loved II, and the graphics look so pretty.


----------



## benben84

Computer Hardware
EVGA 03G-P4-2881-KR GeForce GTX 780 Ti - I want this because I've never had a high end card and it would be nice to have great framerates at 2560x1440 someday
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM - I want this because it's one of the best monitors to combine desktop productivity and still be used for gaming
Logitech G710 PLUS Mechanical Keyboard - I want this because I'm currently using a free Dell keyboard and I would like to step up to mechanical

Things Overclockers Would Love
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition - What more could you want as an overclocker than this board?
4930K - I assume as a community of OCer's we enjoy having beefy cpu's, this seems to fit that bill.

Gaming
Assassin's Creed Black Flag - I want this because I've thoroughly enjoyed this IP and who doesn't like pirates?!
Crysis 3 - I want this because I need to finish the series, the first 2 games and expansion were my top PC shooters.
TitanFall - I want to preorder this because it looks like a game changer in the FPS world, really looks like fun!
Nvidia Shield - Although I prefer to sit at a computer my wife may enjoy me sitting next to her on the couch while I still get to play!

Thanks for the opportunity Admin! Can't wait to see who get awarded some great stuff!


----------



## Fulvin

Computer Hardware

*EVGA GTX 780 Ti* - ARMA3 simply won't budge with a 7950 on 1440p.

*EVGA GTX 780 Ti* - SLI wold be brilliant, but not with my budget.

Things Overclocers Would Love

*EIZO 23,5" Foris FG2421* - Would love a 120Hz screen, but lack the funds. Also, there's no telling when my Korean monitor will pop, so this would put my mind at ease.

Gaming

*Rocksmith 2014* - This would definitely be something to try out.

*Chivalry: Deadliest Warrior* - Because I loved Chivalry and the new DLC looks amazing.

Thanks a lot for the opportunity, admin!


----------



## DizZz

*Computer Hardware*
*2 x Intel Xeon E5 2697 V2* - I want to upgrade my folding rig and these chips will net about 750k PPD which is insane for a 2p. I am currently saving up for these but I would love some help getting there









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
*HHKB PRO 2* - I have always wanted this keyboard since I do a lot of programming/terminal work and this seems like the ideal layout for such tasks.
*ASUS PA279Q* - Really want to make the jump to 1440p and this is my dream monitor since I do video editing in my free time and the 10 bit ah-ips panel is beyond gorgeous and will make my work even more enjoyable. Also, the added screen real estate will increase my dev productivity as well.
*Herman Miller Aeron* - My back hurts.

Thanks Admin and OCN for being so generous and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Noctizzle

Thanks Admin!

Computer Hardware:
R290x - For Tinkering
GTX 780Ti - Same as above
i5 Bundle/amd FX Bundle - For those that need a decent viable upgrade.
Raspberry pi - Because why not

Things Overclockers Would Love:
Watercooling kit?/Custom parts - Because i have always wanted to try it.
Corsair Fans / Fans & Other parts in General - I love them corsair fans.
Mechanical keyboard of any kind - Time to experience an mechanical keyboard.

Gaming:
BF4 Premium/
100£ Steam Wallet credit or something along those lines - Can never have enough games.
PS4/Xbox one consoles - Because i cannot afford one


----------



## ikem

*Computer Hardware*
EK Water Cooling 360 RAD, 2- 2011 CPU Blocks, pump, res, and some tubing - I have been wanting to watercool ARK for over a year now, and just dont have the funds to do it.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Avermedia Live Gamer HD - I hate software capture... I would love to just put this in and not have any problems.

*Gaming*
PS4 - I have not had a console since my PS1, loved that machine.


----------



## rainmaker

Computer Hardware
GTX 780Ti - Need another one for SLI!
GTX680 - For SLI on the other PC









Things Overclockers Would Love
Open workbench case - for testing on a PC without having to mount it in a case or leaving the parts on a desk

Gaming
PS4 - Really want to try console gaming


----------



## twerk

*Computer Hardware*
Fractal Design Define R4 - I'd like to quieten my rig a little!
Intel Core i7-4770K - Better IMC for higher speed memory and an overall beasty chip.
Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 or Z87 - Need an awesome board for an awesome chip.
2 x 8GB G.Skill Ares 2400 MHz - Fast memory is actually worth having now.
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified 3GB - Powah for gaming and folding.
3x 140mm Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 fans - More silence.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Google Nexus 10 - It's awesome.

*Gaming*
New mouse and mat but still can't decide








Would also be awesome to get BF4 and AC: Black Flag!

Being a bit greedy but hey, you don't get if you don't ask








Cheers!


----------



## Warweo

Before I start with my long list of greed and want, I'd like to say thanks for this amazing giveaway: thanks!









*Computer Hardware
*RevoDrive 3 X2 - I've never bought myself a SSD. What better place to start than the fastest one out there?
AMD HD7990 - Why would I bother getting another 7870 for XFire if I could have two 7970's... In one card!?

*Things Overclockers Would Love
*OCN Ducky Keyboard - It's a mechanical keyboard ...with OCN logos!
An Overclcoked OCN account - Well, what else?

*Gaming
*Samsung S23A700D 120Hz monitor - I already have one, and I'd love another, so I can have two!
Samsung S23A700D 120Hz monitor - Why stop at two? Let's have another one for some 7990 "Eyefintiy" action!
R.A.T 7 Gaming mouse - My R.A.T 3 is falling apart after two years of use. I love it, though, so the R.A.T 7 makes a perfect replacement/upgrade.
PS4 - For when Gran Turismo 6 arrives!


----------



## TiezZ BE

Computer Hardware:
Crucial M500 480GB - because 128Gb isn't enough for me
DIY kit for my asus VG248QE - because I want to see this g-sync hype IRL

Things Overclockers Would Love:
asus GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5 - because it is has great performance with great cooling so oc'ing it will be fun
Gigabyte GV-N770OC-2GD - because it's also great

Gaming:
ASUS Memo Pad FHD 10 - because of the BF4 commander app
func kb-460 - Because using rubber dome keyboard users get paddled for it







(http://www.overclock.net/u/255905/paradigm84)


----------



## naved777

*Computer Hardware*
Nvidia GTX780ti (any brand)
*Reason* - Want to upgrade from my aging GTX580 and also its the fastest Single GPU gaming card !

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
XSPC Raystorm AX240 Kit
*Reason* - A great start for those who are looking to get into custom watercooling from air cooling

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4
*Reason* - Looks awesome and would love to experience its multiplayer

Fantastic Giveaway !
Thanks for just being awesome Admin


----------



## BulletSponge

My entry for my daughters new PC. What started out as an idea for a budget build has blown through that budget pretty darn quickly. Any of the items below would help me finish her build in time for Christmas.

*Computer Hardware*
1) i3-4340
2) EVGA GTX 760 w/ACX cooler
3) Any decent 8GB RAM kit.
4) Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
5) ASRock Z87 Extreme4 MB 1150


----------



## buffsportsman

Thanks for the awesome opportunity, had no idea this happened! Glad I joined the forum this past January!

*Computer Hardware*

500 GB Samsung EVO SSD for more game storage
R9 290X (with aftermarket cooler) since there are quite a few cool features AMD put on this board that aren't on the 7970 I have, and I was hoping to put my current 7970 in my LAN computer and take some used parts from current builds for a gaming computer for a friend
SeaSonic 520w S12II
two more Dell U2711s to replace the 2709s I have to the left and right of my current 2711
Logitech c920 webcam for HD videos
CoolerMaster QuickFire Pro mechanical board with Cherry MX Brown switches
Either new SteelSeries Rival or a Razer DeathAdder...though my only experience with a DeathAdder wasn't to pleasant, I _want_ to love it
*Things an Overclocker Would Love*

Maybe not so much just for an overclocker, but a new LG G2 doesn't quite fit under computer hardware
*Gaming*

I'd love the bonus edition, maximum edition, whatever the edition of Skyrim is called with all the expansions included, I had Skyrim for Xbox 360 but got bored of it without mods
I don't really play many games to be honest, but I will always use up any sort of Steam credit


----------



## bg92

*Computer Hardware*
In Win 904 - I fell in love with it as soon as I've seen it and my cm690 II wants to go on a retirement - *This is the thing I want the most from my list.*
EVGA GTX770 - My gtx470 is getting old and I would love to be able to replace it with something more efficient.

*Gaming*
PS4 - I will not be able to afford this in the near future and it would be great to get it as a gift
FIFA 14 - I love football, it's my passion. I play in the real world but I like playing in the virtual world too.


----------



## Mactox

MSI GE40 Gaming Notebook - Small and simple, and I've been longing for some gaming for over a year (don't have any gameworthy hardware right now ... all i have is a laptop with HD3000 gpu :'()

PS4 - Same reason, just want to relax and game a bit


----------



## mikeyzelda

*Computer Hardware*

*Crucial M500 Series 960GB SSD* - My little Crucial 128GB just can't take anymore and my other hard drives are not SSD's so enough said, too many games not enough GB's to put them all in.

*NZXT Phantom 530 Black ATX Full Tower* In the last couple of years i have gotten this obsession with silence (i'm getting old or something







), i love my HAF 922 but she is noisy, i started buying better fans and the noise is getting better but... i know my 922 is the big problem here. A friend has a 530 and its quiet even with a bunch of fans on it and its damn sexah.

*COUGAR 12CM Blue LED Hydraulic (Liquid) Bearing* I bought 2 of these to change 2 1600rpm fans (very noisy) color me impressed, ton of airflow, i can't hear them at all, believe me i tried and they are so pretty, so very pretty. Doing the math here... carry the 20,000 divide by 23 (i'm very bad at math here ppl







) = i needs 5 more of these puppies.

*Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler* Ugly fans?, yup, heavy as hell?, yup, pain in the backside to mount, yup, best of the best?, HELL YUP.

*BenQ XL Series XL2420TE Black-Red 24"* I want to try this whole 144hz thing that everyone keep talking about, really thought it was more expensive.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
*Microsoft Surface Pro 2* Good for work, lots of productivity stuff, can't be all computers and games right?, RIGHT??

*EVGA Tegra Note 7* Is so very cheap, i love the look of it, is built for games.

*ATH-AD1000X Audiophile Open-Air Dynamic Headphones* Always wanted one of these, the sound and build quality is amazing.

*Tripp Lite SMART1500LCDT 1500VA 900W UPS Back Up Smart Tower* A power surge blew one of my first systems, it went boom and everything when i turned it on, smoke everywhere was kind of scary actually... fought the power company and lost...









*Gaming*

*PS4/Xbox One/3DS More PS4 than Xbox One*, not because i hate the Xbox One, just because most of my friends will all be buying the PS4. The 3DS?, just for Zelda games


----------



## GOTFrog

*Computer Hardware*

GIGABYTE GV-R929XD5-4GD-B Radeon R9 290X 4GB Who doesnt want the best not really needed but would love to be a bit more future proof at least for an other 3 months.
GIGABYTE GV-R797OC-3GD Radeon HD 7970 3GB to xfire with the one I already have
Thermaltake Urban S71 Tower or Coolermaster cosmo II tower to be able to fit more stuff in my case

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nexus 5 32 GB Wife needs a smart phone to upgrade her dumbphone, money is needed elsewhere
Nexus 7 32 GB Would love to hae a nice tablet

*Gaming*
Nintendo 3DS Link Between Worlds Bundle, Really want to get the long awaited sequel to the best Legend of Zelda game


----------



## nazarein

*Computer Hardware*
r9 290x - my sapphire 7970 is gabage
swiftech H220 - want to start watercooling, too cheap to go custom.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
a quality PC service/repair tool kit - never had the extra $$$ to splurge on one

*Gaming*
assassin's creed 3 - played every one up to this
assassin's creed 4 - would like to play it after 3


----------



## BusterOddo

Computer Hardware:
Sapphire R9 290X - Its one of the fastest GPU's
Arctic Accellero III gpu cooler - That card needs cooling









Things Overclockers Would Love:
Samsung Galaxy S4 - My old phone needs upgrading

Games:
Assassin's Creed Black Flag- This whole series has been amazing

Thanks Admin for this awesome giveaway!!!


----------



## Archngamin

Computer Hardware
In Win 904 - amazing looking case
4960k - because it's a beast
Rampage IV Black Edition - because I'll need a motherboard to handle the 4960k
SLI 780TI - because why stop with an awesome CPU/MOBO
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB - need that storage
Corsair AX 1200i

Things Overclockers Would Love
OCN Ducky Keyboard - I want them OCN keys!

Gaming
Star Citizen Rear Admiral Package

Greedy, I know


----------



## Slightly skewed

*Computer Hardware*

SLI 780 ti's or CF 290x's -who doesn't want or need more power?
2560x1600 monitor/4K TV/monitor -Time to move on from 1080p Korean offerings are very reasonably priced

*Things Overclockers would love*

Samsung Galaxy S4 (I don't even own a cell phone =()

*Gamiing*

PS4 + Killzone -I'm dying to play Killzone Shadowfall
BF4 Premium PC -All my friends have it don't want to miss out
Xbone controller -Too replace my 360 controller for PC
Titanfall preorder

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## KipH

Oh boy Oh Boy. Making lists of computer bits I can't afford is one of my favorite things!

Computer Hardware
CaseLabs M5 - Its case labs. Do I need another reason
256 SSD x2 (any of the top brands) - Raid my OS drive. Need more speed for video editing
2TB or bigger HDD x4 or more - for 10 storage and back up. Video does take up room.
4x4GB ram Samsung Green Low profile. Or 32GGB ram of any faster sort. - Did I mention video editing yet? Ya. I got 16 but doubling it seems about right now.
And can I put that new Mars 760 - Really, any good Cuda card or even workstation card would do me. My cards now are good at mining and gaming but (say it with me!) Video editing.
mATX motherboard and a CPU for it. - Either a good AMD with APU or an LGA 2011 for my CPU and an AMD of extraordinary size.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Overclock dot net clothes. Hat, shirts, shoes, belt buckle. I want it all. Even a few lanyards to DIY my hat band - For the OCbling!
Canon 7D mark III with good 50mm prime lens ( a Sony Alpha R7 would work too) - Videos don't shoot themselves, except in Russia I think. I need more power.
Some way to pay kickstarter items. - There are a lot of good ones and they don't take pay pal. I would love to back some.

Gaming
Time to game. Do you have that in your bag for me? Save me time while editing and I may remember that computers can play games too.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

*Computer Hardware*

Evga Gtx 780 Ti or 780 (reference or ACX) - its the best and I have never had a top of the line gpu. Two for sli would be amazing

Msi 290x or 290 - its the one of the best gpus out. Two for cfx would also be great

Asus Mars 760 - just want to try it - I love dual card setups and this one is on one pcb (i have had dual 5770s, 6950s, 660s)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

4960x or 4930k - do it big or get laughed at









Rampage VI Black Edition - its new and awesome looking and you kind of need it with the 4960x or 4930k.

BenQ XL2420TE x 3. Never had surround set up. Would love to do it big.

*Gaming*

PS4 - Im too broke to pay for online gaming (my wife is expensive).

Samsung Note 10.1 (white 2014 edtion 32gb) - would go perfect for work with my Note 2 phone as my original samsung tablet 7" from 2009 is not cutting it anymore.

AC Black flag - always been a fan of the series

A coke and a smile









*Thank you for the opportunity. Anything on the list would be appreciated!*


----------



## zer0d3gree

OCN is the best! Thanks so much guys!









*Computer Hardware*

AMD R9290X: Awesome GPU and it would be great for BF4

Core i7-3770K: This would be a great upgrade for when I go to college next year

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

New Nexus 7/10: I have been looking for a new tablet and one of these would be great

Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro (i7/8GB/256Gb): this is the laptop I want for college

Pebble Smartwatch: Great accessory for my phone!

Lugalake Qi Wireless charger w/ 6000mAh power bank: A must for the Nexus









*Gaming*

Battlefield 4 (PC of course): because its an awesome game and my friends play it

X-Rebirth: looks like an epic game, would love to play it


----------



## OcSlave

Wow, thanks for the chance









Computer Hardware

780ti - I want it because then I can sell my sli 670's and get another 780ti








4770 + Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Force - would make a great addition to my gaming.

Things Overclockers Would Love

A good water cooling setup - it would be cool to have .

Gaming

2x buttkicker lfe - this would rock my cockpit


----------



## Kuivamaa

*Computer Hardware*

*Product Name 1* - An R9 270X GPU. A midrange GCN radeon.
*Product Name 2* - An FX-8320. I admire it for it's value for money. Both it and the radeon above would be an excellent pair to help me evaluate mantle at a very modest cost (since I already have a compatible motherboard).


----------



## Destrto

This is a great giveaway! Love to be a part of this Forum.!! Thanks for the opportunity!

*Computer Hardware*

2 x (Any Brand) AMD Radeon HD 7950

A-Data Premier Pro SP900 256Gb

-Ready to upgrade from my 6850's and finally get into SSD's. Part of a larger dream build.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

EK EX360 X-Flow Radiator

EK DDC 3.25 X-RES 140

EK-FC R9(280X)/7950 Waterblock

-Main parts to my newest build, Full water cooling Rig. Been spending a lot of time trying to earn the money.-

*Gaming*

Microsoft SIDEWINDER X4 Keyboard

SteelSeries Siberia V2

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD

-These are just a few things I've wanted to try out as I get a little more into gaming.-


----------



## Boi 1da

Dear Santa(Admin)

*Computer hardware:*
2 R9 290x MSI or Asus brand
Intel 4960x CPU
Asus rampage black edition
16gb corsair platinum
I want everything above because I only have a craptop for now.
*
Things overclockers would like:*
A decent desk or book self to store stuff- I have an extremely cheap desk and it should kill over any minute now and shelf for storage
Google nexus 5 (sprint)or lg g2- love my galaxy nexus but it is time to move on.

*Gaming*:
Ps4 - just because
Battlefield 4 premium for PC- I have never played battlefield
NBA 2k14 ,Assassins creed black flag &killzone ps4- need games for that ps4


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks again admin









*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780ti(any brand): I would absolutely love one because my 2gb gtx 670 struggles at 5760x1080p

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
I am not sure what exactly is meant by this category but since I am a keyboard nut:
I would love a HHKB Pro 2 in all black blank keycaps.
CM Storm Quickfire TK MX Reds Backlit (I don't have a gaming keyboard, all mine are for typing mainly and get really dirty when I game lol







)

*Gaming*
Call of Duty Ghosts: I would like to get back into some FPS gaming, the only COD game I own on the PC is COD4


----------



## xNovax

*Computer Hardware*
_Samsung EVO 1 TB SSD_ - I need an SSD for my VMs on my home server. This would speed everything up and make my overall performance go up.
_Rampage IV Black Edition_ - My Rampage IV Extreme has been acting up and the black edition has amazing audio performance.

*Things Overclockers/Techies Would Love*
_OCN Marksman Pot_ - So that I can actually use some LN2 to overclock at the next OCN Canada Event.
_Google Nexus 5_ - My Samsung Galaxy SII is starting to show its age. The Nexus 5 has an amazing camera and screen.

*Gaming*
_BF4 Premium Membership_ - Allows me to get all of the DLC and other bonus content for less than purchasing all of the DLC separately.
_PS4_ - So that I can play with all of my less evolved friends that have not moved to PC yet.
_BenQ XL2420TE_ - So that I can utilize my dual 7970s on CS:S and have an advantage over other players with 60 Hz Screens.
_Happy Hacking Professional 2_ - Because of the amazing reviews I have read about it. I also want it so that I can easily bring my keyboard to friends houses and LANs.


----------



## cipp

*Computer Hardware*
4930k - The more processing power for streaming, the better!
GTX 780 ti - I need a card capable of running 1440p
3x X-Star Matte PLS 1440p monitors - 1440p gaming, nuff said


----------



## Panther Al

Woot! Holiday Time!

Computer Hardware

RAT 7 Glossy Black MMO mouse - Have an old one that is finally showing its age after 3 some odd years of heavy use.

Corsair 900D Case - Looking to upgrade my rig, and need a bigger box to stuff it all in.

Things Overclockers Would Love

An OCN lifetime Sub! - Gotta get that custom title don't ya know.

Gaming

A full up company of Battlefront FoW Panther A's... Who says gaming has to be on a computer? And yes, Thats where the Panther in my name comes from.


----------



## Baldy

Would absolute love to build a decent mATX build for light gaming and web browsing in my college dorm! Currently only have a laptop, and I've always sort of been a desktop person sooo...


Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
Asus GRYPHON Z87 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Corsair Obsidian 350D mATX case
120-128GB SSD
GTX 770 Ti]
Corsair Obsidian 350D mATX case
Any 8GB RAM kit
Corsair H220 Cooler
EVGA 500B 500W PSU
Even getting just 1 of all the items listed above would help greatly in my building of a dream mATX set-up! Thanks!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

*Computer Hardware*

GTX 760 4gb - To go with the one I already have for some sweet SLI action, one 760 at 1440p is not cutting it.
256gb+ SSD - Currently have a 120gb one that is always full, could really use some more room.

*Gaming*

Mechanical Keyboard - My old mech keyboard broke and now im using a cheap eMachine USB keyboard that is horrible...I miss my clicky.
XB1 Games - Getting my X1 today and would love some more games to play on it like BF4 or Zoo Tycoon


----------



## itzhoovEr

*Computer Hardware*
4770k
ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
(2) R9 290 4GB
Fractal Design Arc XL
EVGA SuperNOVA 1000G2
Asus VG248QE

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Samsung Galaxy S4
Samsung Galaxy Note 3
Google Nexus 5

*Gaming*
BF4


----------



## dade_kash_xD

*Computer Hardware*

EK D5 X-RES 140 CSQ - Acetal - (to start my first custom water cooling adventure!)
HWLabs Black Ice SR1 420mm - (to throw my 2x Sapphire r9-290's under water!)
Alphacool Monsta 240mm - (to give away my H100i and Cool my i7-4770k)
Laing D5 Vario -(TO PAAAMP U UP ::Arnold voice:








EK Supreme HF Plexi -(get that extra .005% oc on my cpu !)
EK Plexi SLI Bridge -(Cooling my 290's sexy style)
2x EK FC R9 290X - Nickel -(to coooool them 290's and get rid of the wind tunnel im my room!)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Microsoft Surface Pro 2 -(to handle my online business on the go)

*Gaming*

PS4 and Killzone 4 -(best non PC FPS exclusive to sony!)


----------



## lambecrikas

*Computer Hardware*

NVidia GTX770
Intel Core i7 4770K
Asus Sabertooth Z87

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Google Nexus 5
*Gaming*

PS4
A nice mechanical keyboard for work/gaming


----------



## stumped

*Computer Hardware*
Intel Core i3-4330 - I would like to upgrade my gpu on my computer but also not have it jump up is base power consumption since it's on all day.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Google Nexus 5 16GB - This is a great phone and my galaxy nexus is showing problems.

*Gaming*
When it comes to this, I don't play games, so freebie it to someone else please


----------



## .theMetal

*Computer Hardware*
Samsung Evo SSD 500gb x2 - Its really the last thing my computer needs. 2? One for the wife








MSI 780 ti Gaming Edition - Would be a decent upgrade from my 670, then I could put that in the wife's computer.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Any 2560x1440 monitor - Would love to play games with a high res monitor. The smallest one would be best.
Android Phone (Any) - Want to switch from my iphone. No reason really I have no problems with it. I just want to learn Android next.
Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard - I feel there is no reason needed with this one









*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 Premium - It looks like they have some decent add-ons coming to the game and I want in.
PS4 Controller - Its insanely nice and works with the PC!

Really appreciate the opportunity!


----------



## galaxyy

Thanks for the cool contest!

Computer Hardware

-ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition: Awesome performance, awesome stylings. Time for an upgrade I think...
-Intel i7-4930K: The sweet spot between the entry level and the super extreme.

Things Overclockers Would Love

-Aquaero 6! Works and looks amazing. I really need a fan controller

Gaming

-PS4. Going to buy as soon as they're in stock.
-Steelseries H Wireless: Already bought and paid for, just waiting for them to release it (within the week). Makes an excellent present because it's going to be more than many people want to spend on headsets, but their functionality is 2nd to none.


----------



## 21276

Countless reasons why I love OCN









*Computer Hardware*
ASUS VG278H 27 - Currently stuck with an old LG with a 1440x900 resolution








Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD - Using a very old Western Digital 320GB hard drive. Definitely not up to par and slows down the rest of my system big time. Yay for bottlenecks!
Corsair 800D Full Tower Case - Used to own one of these before I moved and really miss it. That beast was a dream for working on and installing any kind of hardware, especially water cooling.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Corsair H100i - Using a stock heatsink on my 3570k...Used to love watercooling and overclocking, my current build is the first Windows computer I've owned in nearly two years and I'm itching to get into some benchmarking







(This is a temporary solution into saving up for a separate water cooling loop.

*Gaming*
Sennheiser PC360 Headset - My dog got to my Razer Carcharias headset and ate the plastic part that covers where the mic swivels so now the mic has to be propped up with a wire holding it in one set position.

Here's hoping OCN Santa finds me this year


----------



## EPiiKK

Computer Hardware
Nvidia GTX 780ti, beast of an card, my old gpu is getting really old, it can barely play newest games
Corsair Obsidian 750D, I really dont like my case at all, im considering of doing some modding for it, but that's a lot of work, new case would just fix it all.
Samsung 849 pro 256GB SSD, i have only one mechanical hard drive that stores everything, including games and OS

Things Overclockers Would Love
Watercooling with the new case - reason, i've wanted watercooling for quite some time now, more than a year, but i really cant afford it... I really want a silent and cool system with good OC


----------



## Rookie1337

*Computer Hardware*
Samsung EVO 1TB : The reason is obvious, it's the largest reasonable priced SSD available and has enough room to cover a lot of people's needs.
Intel Xeon E5-2697 : This is the big bad 12core (24thread) CPU and with it you could do some serious computing which in my case would be transcoding work.
EVGA 780Ti Superclocked with the ACX cooler : The best Nvidia can give and with the cooler I'd love to see how high I could clock the thing before maybe throwing on a water block.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Asus Transformer Book T100 : This comes with the first of the new gen Atoms and is the best basic computer bang for the buck especially since it includes Office2013. You won't game with this thing but you can do all your school and office work and then enjoy a pad that you can hook up to another screen for HD playback. Did I mention it's silent?


----------



## Sainesk

Thanks admin for another awesome contest!

Here is my list:

*Computer Hardware*

Any GTX 780 Ti or R9 290X - my gaming GPU (an AMD/ATI 5850) is still going strong and i'm more than happy with it's performance though I've had to start lowering a few settings on new games coming out to get reasonable performance. I see threads on the site debating if 2GB VRAM is even enough these days and I just sit there thinking i'm still happy and too emotionally attached with my 1GB 5850 to upgrade yet, but a shiny new GPU would definitely make retiring the old beast easier (I mean that in a good way - had never spent so much on a GPU before as I did on the 5850 when it launched, so that might be part of the reason why I don't want to let go yet).

A Gigabyte BRIX (or similar barebones mini computer) - I have a wonderful raspberry pi and while it is an awesome little machine, it just can't handle all the server features I would love to play with. Even a BRIX with an i3 would be a huge jump in performance while staying roughly the same size and still not using too much power, allowing me to have it running 24/7 providing useful services on my home LAN. Though Ubuntu is my favorite desktop distro, i'd probably load this bad boy with Fedora which I am more comfortable with currently using as a server OS.

A 16GB or 32GB RAM (4x8GB) kit (Preferably G. Skill, Corsair or Kingston are my favorite brands in this area) - I play with VMware and RAM intensive stuff a lot, and the 4-8GB i'm using I feel is holding me back from getting a silky smooth experience.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

A Kingston HyperX Predator flash drive - with insane speeds and an even more jaw dropping capacity, I can't imagine many people not making a comment about one of these when they see a USB flash drive that can hold 512GB/1TB.

A Kindle Fire HDX 7" - I have a Kobo Vox and while I love it for reading books, it really is starting to feel weak - it can't run all apps, and those that it can it usually runs them slowly. This would be a significant upgrade for me and I really like the size of 7" tablets which is why i'd prefer it over the 8.9" versions.

*Gaming*

A Playstation 3 or 4 with a reasonable sized hard drive - my Xbox 360 is on it's last leg so much so that I fear even placing a disc inside because of the sounds it makes. It was one of the first 360 models that came out and i'm shocked it lasted this long. I would be happy to switch to the PS3/4 because of the blu-ray and free online services. Requiring a gold membership for netflix with the 360 is ridiculous in my opinion but i'd definitely sign up if I had a Playstation. A couple of controllers to play with buddies and/or Diablo 3 for the PS3/4 would also be nice but I could buy those later myself.

Legend of Zelda 3DS XL bundle - big fan of Zelda though I can't say i've really enjoyed one as much as I have since Oracle of Seasons/Ages duo for the game boy color. Hopefully this one would re-ignite that fire.


----------



## Cyrious

Oh sweet, another giveaway. Lets see if i win anything.

*Computer hardware:*
ASUS P6X58-E PRO - It does what i need it to, which is have the modern features i want while supporting my existing i7-930
i7-980x - Because an unlocked hyperthreaded hex core is a beastly chip no matter how old it is
Rosewill Capstone 750W - the 500W Antec i have right now might have been a steal at $20, but its not enough for a more powerful rig
Intel 520 series 240GB SSD - Cause the Patriot Pyro is a bit slow for an SSD
4x 2TB HDDs buyer's discretion - Because a recent drive failure has alerted me to the fact i dont exactly have any sort of major backup for my data.


----------



## yanks8981

*Computer Hardware
*

1) AMD R9 290X - Some of the new games require more GPU power for my 1440P monitor.
2) AMD R9 290X - 2 is better than 1


----------



## Hammerdin

*Computer Hardware*
Radeon R9 290X - Beast gpu, mantle ready

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - every OC'er should geek out with a mechanical keyboard

*Gaming*
Sennheiser HD 558 - make your games sound great


----------



## Jamar16

Computer Hardware
R9 290X - Because its a sweet card! (One or two will work







)
i7 4770K and Z87 Motherboard
Samsung 1TB SSD









Things Overclockers Would Love
Corsair 900D Case (black) who wouldn't want one of these

Gaming

Xbox One - with Forza


----------



## Kiros

*Computer Hardware*
Gigabyte 780gtx windforce r2 - so I can SLI

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
4960x Intel chip - to take full advantage of 16x

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 - games are pricy


----------



## shelter

*Computer Hardware*
1. Case Labs SM8 - great case and more importantly a great company
2. AMD R9 290 - because i already have one and could crossfire
3. AMD R9 280X - would be a nice upgrade for my daughter

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
1. Google Nexus 10 - i don't own a tablet
2. Samsung Galaxy Gear Watch - to try with my galaxy s4

*Gaming*
1. XBox One - because I already have ps4 but would like to try both
2. Borderlands 2 for PC
3. Bioshock Infinite for PC


----------



## TheReciever

*Computer Hardware*
1. Asus Maximus Impact, its been a tough last few years for me and havent been afforded the opportunity to get back into gaming. Would love this to fulfill that end.
2. i7 4770k, Naturally I would need a CPU to go along with the motherboard.
3. Sugo SG05 - Dont need anything more than this, secretly always wanted one

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
1. Google Nexus 7 - I don't own a tablet
2. HTC One International, I will be traveling to Korea in January

*Gaming*
1. 650 TI Boost 2GB
2. Dead Space 3
3. Startcraft II: Expansion


----------



## Jaapi

*Computer Hardware*

2 ram sticks 4GB 1600mhz _Obvious reason, more ram







_
Hard drive WD Caviar black 2TB _need storage_
Xigmatek Aquila Case _Want better case
_
*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nexus 5 _I`ve got a nexus s_


----------



## Arviel

Computer Hardware
1. CaseLabs TH10: Incredible case! I can live inside one.
2. SLI GTX 780 Ti: Part of the Save the Frames foundation.
3. Rampage IV Extreme BE
4. i7-4960x

Things Overclockers Would Love
1. Galaxy note 3: This phablet is just too awesome.
2. Alphacool Nexxos Monsta 480: A couple of these... oh baby.

Gaming
1. 3DS XL


----------



## DuckieHo

Computer Hardware
Radeon R9 290X - Bestest.
Tempest X270OC_AG - 27" 1440p 120Hz guaranteed.
Corsiar H100i - I'm too old to manage waterloops
500GB Samsung 840 EVO - Fast is fast.

Gaming
Star Citizen Admiral package - bigger ships means more fun.


----------



## chip94

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780ti - Never has the luxury to own a flagship card,would love to!

512gb SSD -Still need to experience those speeds.

*Gaming*
Xbox One/PS4 - Never owned a console, would like to check them out.


----------



## jbobb

*Computer Hardware*
-Corsair K70 (Brown switches) - been wanting a mech keyboard for a long time now and this is the one I have been looking at. Plus my keyboard has seen better days.
-ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87 - Would love to upgrade from my I7-920 rig to the newest stuff just cant seem to save up enough money at the moment with trying to make sure my kids have a good Christmas.
-Intel Core i7-4770K - Same reason I would want the board above.

*Gaming*
-Wii U- This would basically be for my kids (of course I would get some enjoyment out of it also playing games with them). Cant afford one right now to get them one for Christmas this year and they have been asking for one since they came out. Can't tell you how excited they would be to get one of these. Would probably bring tears to my eyes to see how happy they would be.


----------



## Tnt6200

*Computer Hardware*
4670k - My good old Q8400 is bottlenecking my 7950.
Maximus VI Gene - To go with a shiny new CPU.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 5 - Great phone for a great price.

*Gaming*
BF4
Far Cry 3 - I was going to get it with my Never Settle bundle, but it was removed a few days before I redeemed my code.


----------



## Zillerella

*Computer Hardware*
For all kind of people. Entry level, mid level and enthusiast/OC hardware. Because everyone should be happy with any kind of hardware they win









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
A mod mat would be nice. Always good to build on one of those so you are sure not to electrically damage any parts.
Custom watercooling. WC is always nice!

*Gaming*
BF4 and BF4 Premium - Just a great game and premium would be awesome to have.
Assasians Greed Black flag - Want to try it!


----------



## intelman

*Computer Hardware*
Cors air Carb ide Seri es Air 540 - It's my new case crush








4gb 680 - To get my sli on

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Myo Gest ure cont rol armb and - Looks awesome and I like to be the first guy in the office with cool stuff

*Gaming*
Batman Arkham Orignins PC - Great series of games
Assassin's Creed Black Flag PC - You can be a pirate!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

*Computer Hardware*

_4930K 6C/12T_ - More core is better
_X79 Rampage IV Black Edition_ - To compliment the CPU.
_16GB DDR3_ - To compliment the other 2 parts.
_290X_ - Because its a Beast.
*
Things Overclockers Would Love*

_Pebble Smartwatch_ - Very cool watch i would use every day.
_Samsung Note 3_ - To expensive to buy one but always love to have one.

*Gaming*

_PS4 System_ - To play those games that dont make it to PC.
_BF4 Premium_ - Add more fun to a already great game.


----------



## ryansoh3

*Computer Hardware*
Asus ROG Impart - Coolest mini-ITX board to date!
nVidia 780Ti - The fastest single core GPU to date! (And a decent upgrade from my 9800GT)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Noctua NH-D14 - Tested and proven to be one of the best air coolers.
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra - One of the best thermal pastes around.

*Gaming*
Corsair Vengeance 1500 - Would love to try out the USB virtual surround.
Corsair Vengence K90 - Mechanical keyboards <3


----------



## JTD92

*Computer Hardware*

GTX 780 Ti - 1440P gaming
Qnix 1440p monitor - Want to jump to 1440P

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nexus 5 - My current smartphone is pretty slow and it supports up to ICS.
Razer Black Widow Mechanical KB - My older sister wants a mech KB.
*
Gaming*

BF4 Premium


----------



## yawa77

Computer Hardware

Product Name 1 - BenQ High Performance Gaming XL2720T - Need the FPS for Battlefield!

Product Name 2 - EVGA 780 Superclocked (2784) - Its a beast!

Product Name 3 - I7 3770K - Threads!!

Things Overclockers Would Love

Product Name 4- H100i - To cool my CPU

Product Name 5 - H80i - To cool my GPU

Gaming

Product Name 6 - BF4 Premium - Like the extras

Product Name 7 - COD Ghost - Have the others

Product Name 8 - Titan Fall (when it comes out) - Looks like an awesome game

Thank You for the opportunity!


----------



## GuilT1

*Computer Hardware*

I'd put wicked fast GPU's and the like, but I'm rocking the old Pentium 4 system for the foreseeable future so...

Any laptop with an i7 and GTX 765m or above would be sweeeeeet!! Like the Sager NP7330.

Maybe one of those diy gaming pc kits they have on Newegg instead of listing all the components here.

*Things Overclockers would love*

Razer Edge Pro Tablet, this thing would be a beast of a tablet albeit very pricey. I want one just to tinker and see what this thing can do.

Any Windows 8 Pro tablet with an i5 or i7 would be pretty sweet.

Bluedio R+ headphones, I have been hearing great things about these budget wireless headphones, would be great to pair up with my Nexus 7.

Microsoft Surface Pro 2, seems like a decent tablet alternative to a desktop or laptop.

*Gaming*

PS4, great little console, Sony always has the best exclusives, I would love one for the living room to game with the kids.

Xbox One, again I'd want it to game with the kids.

With this projector would be sweet, Acer H5370BD 1280X720

Edit: After looking through this thread I feel like a dick for putting such expensive items.


----------



## Rickles

*Computer Hardware*
Eizo FG2421 - The first 120 hz with native lightboost on a VA panel. My counter strike wet dream.
780 Ti - Because who doesn't want it, this thing is a monster.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
a CaseLabs th10 - "Is that an oven over there?", "No it's a giant piece of awesome"

*Gaming*
Wii U - My 3 year old absolutely loves playing "the hunting game" on our Wii, this would be awesome to play with.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

*Computer Hardware*
R9 290 - Beast will last me for years
ASRock FM2A88X Extreme6+ for Kaveri
AMD A10 7850K - HSA is looking promising

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Logitech G700S Mouse - Wireless and powerful

*Gaming*
Crysis 3 - Last chapter of the series and has _*the*_ best graphics to date (imo)


----------



## rebelextrm02

Computer Hardware
Dell U2713HM - Fiancée would benefit from one with her new career in Graphic Design.
GTX 780TI - We would need it to drive the above monitor lol.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Microsoft Surface Pro 2 - I would benefit from one with my new career in financial services.
Seiko Kinetic watch - Because suit up!

Gaming
Razer Invicta - My G500 would benefit from a nice hard mat.
Battlefield 4 - Everyone would benefit from my lower stress after blowing stuff up for a while.


----------



## Namwons

Dear Mr. and Mrs. Clause,
my Xmas list is as follows:

*Computer Hardware*
AMD 290/X - Would love to update my aging 560ti
Samsung 840 EVO - Would love to SSD internal storage and HDD for external backup

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
LN2 Pot - What overclocker wouldnt like to try some LN2 cooling once in there life
LN2 few liters - As stated above

*Gaming*
Gaming mouse - Gaming with a 3 button mouse is so restrictive
Gaming backlit mech KB - Just to see what all the fuss about mech keyboards is
Gaming headset - Dog step on mine and one speaker is dead
Playstation 4 - As a PC gamer by heart, I would still love one for when friends come over

I have been a really good OCNer this year, no infractions


----------



## reezin14

*Computer Hardware*

These items would be used for my backup server/server depending..
1- U-NAS NSC-800 Server Chassis
2- Gigabyte GA-H87N Mini ITX Motherboard
OR
3- ASRock E3C226D2I 1150 Mini ITX Motherboard

*Gaming*

1- PS4,don't really game on the PC platform anymore.Plus they don't make the games I'd like to play for PC anymore.


----------



## mylilpony

*Computer Hardware*

Caselabs SM8 , because it's an OCN vendor and the case I want for my next build.

Apple Thunderbolt Display - A great looking case needs a great looking and a great monitor.

*
Things Overclockers Would Love
*
Steelcase Leap Not an Eames, but if you care about sitting in front of your computer all day, you need a good chair.

*Gaming*
PS4- Uncharted sequel, Titanfall, Destiny. Why get an XBox if you have a PC?

HiFiMan HE500 - Rarely on sale, probably the best soundstage for shooters/general gaming. I already have a Beyerdynamic T1 and a WA7 Dac/AMP so another headphone wouldn't hurt.


Ducky Shine 3 - Lights and mechanical keys and they have an OCN branded ducky, so gotta support!

GTX Titan /R290- who doesn't want one?


----------



## Germanian

*Computer Hardware*
Intel 4930K - super upgrade from my 1055T, 6 core IB







my 7950 is getting held back







, 4960K too expensive rather have 4930K
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 or ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 - prefer rampage though








Corsair H100i - to cool that beast
AMD 290x or NVIDIA 780Ti - 1080P at 120 HZ !!!!
Asus VG248QE - the GPU's need some sexy monitor to complement their power
CORSAIR AXi series AX1200i - to power of all these gadgets, no power no play








Samsung 840 Pro - 128GB - 1st SSD boot drive
Samsung 840 EVO 512 GB - 2nd SSD for games PC master race
Logitech G400s - one of the best mice today, i still have a G5 and it's the best i ever had
Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Black - Cherry MX Red

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

4960K is probably sought after on LN2
A good power supply for overclocks for sure, don't have much information on good power supplies myself








290x - like the 780Ti a beast with a crappy cooler which can fixed with aftermarket choices
780TI - do you even have to ask








, one of the best GPU's bar none

*
Gaming*
I am in no need of games, i can supply them myself. I am a hardware freak









*If i could choose only 1 item of all of these 4930K hands down







hell i would even want a 4770K, so sad to experience bad IPC in games with Phenom 1055T







*


----------



## remz1337

*Computer Hardware*

AMD r9 290X - Moar Shineh image









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Microsoft Surface 2 - Never had a tablet and I would like to test Windows integration across my PC and my Nokia Lumia 920

*
Gaming*

Xbox One - Can't wait to play Halo 5 and 6! And the voice command with Kinect 2.0 looks to be working really well

White Xbox One - So I can display it and troll some of my other Xbox One friends


----------



## criminal

Computer Hardware
Samsung EVO SSD - Great drive at a great price!

Gaming
Outlast - Because I love games that scare the crap out of me!


----------



## Kamakazi

*Computer Hardware*

ATI 290x - My 470 is REALLY killing my performance these days.

i7 4930K - Cores cores all the cores

ASUS Sabertooth - To you know, handle them cores

Corsair HX850 - To power dem cores

*Gaming*

Das Keyboard - I hear those mech keyboards are a thing now.

Sony Dualshock 4 - Some of them games just require a controller.

Razer Orochi - ...but some still need a mouse


----------



## Roaches

*Computer Hardware*
780Ti SLI or 290X CFX would be nice
3770K to replace my 3570K

*Things Overclockers would love*
EK water cooling Kit - would be awesome to get into watercooling for the first time...

*Gaming*
$100 worth of Station Cash for Planetside 2


----------



## krisz9

First and foremost, thank you for the opportunity! Much love for OCN









*Computer Hardware and Gear (This is the place for computer/Overclocking/cooling gear):*
-gigabyte r9 290 (or two!) - best price /performance, great for WC (my 8800gts can hardly run anything).
-SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB - it shouldnt take me 60 seconds to load into windows







.
-custom WC setup - Swiftech MCP655-PWM-DRIVE 12v (w/ EK pump top) , Koolance Radeon r9 290 GPU block, Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm and 240mm, XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU block - cant overclock without some cooling!








- 1440p crossover IPS 27"- my 24" crappy tn doesn't show much color and its not pretty to look at. IPS and more pixels should help

*Things Overclockers (or tech enthusiasts in general) Would Love (i.e. not computer hardware / overclocking gear - but still cool tech stuff that any geek would love!):*
-phantom 630-black - My case is too small and gets too hot

*Gaming (consoles, games etc):*
- ps4 - console exclusives for the ps4 and been a fan of Playstation ever since the first one.
-Corsair Vengeance K70 Keyboard - half my keyboard doesnt work; a good keyboard is important for gaming
-ROCCAT Savu Mouse - it's not fun having to use a mouse thats innacurate and double clicks when it should single click!


----------



## MocoIMO

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GTX780 SC (03G-P4-2783-KR) - Because I'd love to have a 1440 Surround & SLi setup + it would make my video editing machine complete








ASUS PB278Q - I want a 1440 for my gaming setup
Samsung 840 Evo 1TB - Video editing

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 7 tablet - amzing price & pretty badass

*Gaming*
PS4 - Exclusive titles that won't be out for the superior race









Thank you & Good Luck to everyone


----------



## shilka

Samsung 840 Evo 500 GB or bigger

Reason not enough room for all my work programs and more then one or two games on my old SSD

So annoying that i have too be aware of how much space i have every single time i want to install or update something

Dont really want or need anything other then maybe a WD Green 4 TB HDD as i am getting low on space


----------



## Pidoma

*Computer Hardware*
i7 4770k - Would love to have an awesome processor.
2x EVGA GTX 780ti - Would love to be able to play some awesome games using the best of the best.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
CaseLabs Mercury S5 Case - Would love this case. I want this case so bad. It is sexy.

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 Premium (PC) - Would love to play this game. I haven't had a new game in a long time.
Playstation 4 - Would love to own a playstation. I haven't had a playstation since PS1.


----------



## sadeter

*Computer Hardware*

(1 or 3) 27" 1440p Monitor(s) - I would love to get the screen real estate from even 1 1440p monitor, but 3 of them in portrait surround would be amazing!

(1 or 2) GTX 780 - To run the fps for the above monitor(s)

Core i7 4770k cpu and ASUS Maximus VI Formula motherboard - I'd like to switch from AMD. My FX-8150 just doesn't have the power I'd like.

Samsung 840 EVO 500gb or 1tb SSD - I could use the larger size since my current boot drive is starting to run out of space.

Performance PC's Gift Card - I'd like to start getting into watercooling, and I already have about $800 worth of stuff in my cart that I'm drooling over to do it.

MicroCenter or Newegg.com Gift Card - To get more hardware obviously!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Google Nexus 5 32gb White Unlocked- I have the Nexus 4 and love it, but my wife really needs a new phone. I would love to surprise her with one.

MNPCTech PC Modder Ruler and Gauge - I'd like to start doing some modding to some cases I have and I think this would be helpful.

Google Nexus 7 32gb Wifi + Mobile Data - It would be nice to have tablet, and still have the mobile data access.


----------



## aznpersuazn

*
Things Overclockers Would Love*
Arduino Due - this is tool would help me become a better electrical engineer! Solving problems with an Arduino will give me experience in coding and efficiently building components from scratch.


----------



## Pawelr98

*Computer Hardware*
-Samsung 840 EVO 128/256gb (doesn't matter,I just need at least 128gb)
I would love to get an SSD to make my pc faster.
-IIyama ProLite E2475HDS-B1 (I would like to have 2 if possible)
I want to have 3 screens in order to make things faster
-Koolance CPU-380A Water Block (amd version howewer if I win the i7 then ofc lga2011 version)
The old MNP poseidon is doing it's best but that's not enough to cool heavy oc'ed 1045T
-Enermax Magma 120mm x5 (if possible, even 1 fan would make me happy)
I need better fans in order to reduce noise of my rig.
-I7 4930k + any x79(mainly asus boards,Rampage IV formula/extreme if possible) board that can oc it
It's the least important thing I want but It would be nice to switch to high-end hexa-core. I like the performance of this chip howewer the price is high.
*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Sony Xperia X10 mini pro Sk17i (it's better than sk20 wchich has less ram,weaker battery etc.)
I think it's time to get a smartphone.I love this phone because it has physical qwerty keypad.I could also use it to control my server.
*Gaming*
Payday 2 PC
One of my friends have it so I could play with him.
Ps Vita
Time to get a new portable console. PSP is great but it's just too old.


----------



## pokerapar88

Hey guys, thanks for the chance !

Computer Hardware
GTX 780 Lightning/Classified x 2 - Great performance and Overclocking capabilities (need more power to play latest games!)
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1000/1200W or a Corsair AX 1200i - To power up those babies !


----------



## Recipe7

Computer Hardware

i7 4770k - To replace my i7 930.

i7 4770k compatible motherboard - to go with the chip.

Things Overclockers Would Love

OCN labeled items - I love OCN, and would love to represent.

Gaming

Battlefield 4 - Would love to move on up from Battlefield 3

Crysis 3 - Still haven't played it since beta.

GTA V - Still haven't played as well. Wish it were on PC NAOW.

Thanks!


----------



## the9quad

Computer Hardware
Tempest X270OC - Glossy - Because 290x's in crossfire is overkill on my Samsung 1920x1080 straight outta compton monitor.
R9 290X - Because I have an empty PCIe slot that is lonely.
LEPA G1600 - 1600 Watt power supply moar powa!

Things Overclockers Would Love

3 x EK Water blocks for the 290x's - because my wife can't sleep while I game, she hasn't slept in 2 weeks.
EK supreme HF- come on intel tuning plan protection!

the rest of the list is brought to you by new edition
Black Ice GT Stealth 360 Radiator -I got to coo lit now
Black Ice SR1-240 Radiator - im about to lose control
Swiftech Maelstrom 5 1/4" Dual Bay Reservoir (w/ Dual MCP35X Pumps)- oooo watch out!
Koolance RP-1005 Reservoir and Pump - Black (No Nozzles)- im gonna fall in love


----------



## ScottyP

*COMPUTER HARDWARE*
VG248QE - _I have one, and am looking to get two more for a surround set up going. Now that I am into WoW again, I'd imagine surround for that would be awesome, especially 3D vision surround. I'd also like some more desktop space for various tasks.







_

GTX 780 - _I have one, but would really want 780 SLI to help with my surround setup I plan on getting. Even if I just use my one VG248QE it would help me get higher FPS and better 3D vision performance overall._

*THINGS OVERCLOCKERS WOULD LOVE*
Ultrasone Pro 550 - _I've heard good things about these headphones. I've never had a good pair of headphones before. And I'd like to be able to listen to music and game without annoying everyone else. Especially late at night. (I also tend to listen to the same song, a billion times in a row.) Though if you can think of headphones that would be comparable... good for gaming, but have good bass for music... I'd just like really nice headphones.







_

*GAMING*
Wii U Wind Waker Bundle - _I really want a Wii U for when Smash Bros comes out, and I like Zelda. Getting a Wii U with Zelda decals on the Gamepad... tablet thingy would be awesome. Plus it comes with Wind Waker.







_

PlayStation 4 - _For the sony exclusives. Really wanting to play me some Killzone and when they come out any new Ratchet and Clank games







_

Assassin's Creed 4 for PC - _Pirates._

Almost forgot to say thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## Fanboy88

*Computer Hardware*

An i7 3770K - Because mine doesn't overclock very well requiring too much voltage to hit my target OC

EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydrocopper - Because I would like a single-card solution that will beast through any game and there's already a waterblock on this card

*Things Overclockers Would love*

Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens - Because it's a good lens

Pebble Smart Watch - Because it can sync with the iphone

*Gaming*

PS4 - Because it would upgrade my PS3

Assassin's Creed: Black Flag for PC - because it looks like an awesome game

Batman: Arkham Origins for PC - Because I love the Batman games

Thank you OCN for your generosity!


----------



## LDV617

*Computer Hardware*
Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X - (Just got one, would love to crossfire







)
120hz Monitor - Have NEVER played on one
240gb m500 SSD - Old SSD died a year ago, and it's been hard to cope since :/
Full tower - Would love a nice full tower to move my main machine into
Mechanical Keyboard - Still don't own one!

*Things Overclockers Would love*
Heat gun!
Rebawling kit!
PlatiDip your Car kit! (Random, but if you love fast aesthetic PCs, you better love fast aesthetic automobiles as well!)

*Gaming*
BF4 - Would love to try it, without forking over my hard earned money to EA
Assassin's Creed Black Flag - Would love to see how the multiplayer has progressed
Arma 3 - Hard to spend $60 on it when Arma 2 is so similar

Love the thread & love these giveaways.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Computer Hardware:

Coolermaster HAF XB - I would love to have a small case so I can keep it on my desk and show off my rig. My CM690 is very old now and I want to show off








GTX 780Ti - Because I want to SLI. One card isn't cut out for three monitors. Oh and I want to see some high benchmark numbers too to increase my e-peen size.

That's all really


----------



## GhostDog99

Computer Hardware

1. EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified
2. Intel 4930k

Things Overclockers Would Love

1. Asus Rampage iv Black
2. EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified

Gaming

1. Assassin's creed IV Black Flag


----------



## trendy

*Hardware:*

*AMD R9 290X* - I'd love to have a top-of-the-line video card for gaming once again. I've been living with mediocre GPUs for a while now to the budget constrants, and it'd just be nice to have something that pushes the envelope!

*Code Keyboard - *I just think this is a cool keyboard, and it's name lends to it's intended use. Right now I have a plain, rubber-dome gaming keyboard that I use for work. I would love to have a nicer keyboard!

I'm simple, that's about it I guess...


----------



## glakr

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked - Because I want to see for myself how it compares to my Titan so I can figure out how angry I should be that I paid $1000 for it.
*or*
EVGA Titan Superclocked - So my current one doesn't have to be so lonely
1440p Monitor ( Monoprice maybe? ) - Because my poor titan is being wasted at 1080p. Planned on having one long before this.
Samsung EVO 840 1TB SSD. - Need more space. Who doesn't?

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nvidia Tegra Note 7 - looks like a good tablet
The New Google Nexus 7 32gb - because I have a first gen 16gb. Want more space and power.
Surface Pro 2 256gb w/ Type Cover - I think this could actually replace a laptop.

*Gaming*
NVIDIA Shield - Because even though I dismissed it as silly initially, the reviews by users are really good and it could be really amazing!
XBOX ONE - Not traditionally a console gamer, but would like to try it out.


----------



## coachmark2

Awesome! Thanks Admin!









Computer Hardware

GTX 780(ti) - To replace the furnace that is made up of my two GTX 480's....









An NZXT Sentry Mesh - Because the fans for those furnaces are really loud!

Things Overclockers Would Love

A digital multimeter - To measure voltage at various system points

A P3 International KillAWatt - to see how much I'm saving after I get my new 780....









Longshot: Microsoft Surface Pro 2 - Any edition of it.







That hardware is just SO cool.... SO many use cases I could have for it.


----------



## huzzug

Computer Hardware
GTX 780ti classified - I want one that's why
Intel i7 4820K - You don't think i'd want anything less than this for my classy
Asus Rampage IV Extreme - See point 2 above

Things Overclockers Would Love
AF-S VR Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED - For my Nikon D5200

Gaming
PS4 with AC4 Black flag Collectors Edition


----------



## BranField

Computer Hardware
dual r9 290x's - my 6970 lightnings run hot and loud while not giving me very good performance in bf4. love mantle and true audio support when they decide to grace us with their presence
fx 9590 BE - to get rid of my poor overclocking 8150 (and who dosent want the newest stuff)
2x4gb corsair vengeance black 1600mhz cas 9 - fill my dimms and take me up to 16gb please









Things Overclockers Would Love
Nexus 7 tablet - only have a desktop and a crap blackberry phone so would like something to use and brows ocn on the go
corsair air 540 case - love it and i have also built a desk with a cable routing hole cut in the right place with the intention of buying it when money permits
microsoft Surface pro 2 - looks pretty awesome
8 corsair sp120 high performance edition and 1 af140 - deck out my case with all one brand of fans, link em to my fan controller so i can ramp em up and slow em down when needed
raspberry pi - want to learn programming
samsung galexy s4 - my current blackberry 8900 is showing its age and need a proper smartphone

Gaming
Arkham origins - all of my friends have it and tell me how awesome it is and i have played city and asylum but cant really afford origins atm
Watchdogs preorder - gonna be epic
assassins creed black flag - played all of the others and it looks pretty sweet
wireless xbox controller - i really miss racing games on my old console

great giveaway btw guys, doing something nice for the holiday season


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Computer Hardware
Aerocool Strike-X Air - I would love to have a testbench for when I build rigs for customers (I own a custom gaming computer business)
Cyborg Strike 7 - Its one of the first keyboards I looked at and went YES! I want that.
GTX 780ti - So I can possibly run all 3 monitors off one GPU.
i7-4770k and Asus Z87-Pro motherboard - So I can get my dad a fantastic Christmas present.
Enermax Vegas 180mm fan - Its a cool fan









Things Overclockers Would Love
Oculus Rift - Its a sweet piece of tech that should be experienced
GTR Racing Driving Simulator - Gives people who don't have a fast car to experience the thrills that can be associated with it. Something such as this http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GTR-Racing-Driving-Simulator-GTA-works-w-t500rs-fanatec-CSR-logitech-g25-g27-/230774897572?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D230774897562%26ps%3D54 with the steering wheel, shifter and pedals.

Gaming
Assassins Creed: Black Flag - Captain Jack Sparrow.... need I say more
Xbox One - So I can play the new Forza. I played Forza 2 for about 200 hours, 3 for about 300 hours, 4 for 200 hours and horizon for 20 minutes becuase my xbox died. One of my favorite games ever.
Gran Turismo 6 - Taking my daily commute and putting into the game, then taking my car (which is in the game) and driving as fast as I can to work would be amazing.

Generous site owners, I wish there were more of you in the world


----------



## coelacanth

*Computer Hardware*
Intel Core i7-4960X - Nice CPU








ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition - New mobo for new CPU
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 - RAM for new mobo
Samsung EVO 1TB - Moar storage fast storage!!!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
EVGA GTX 780Ti Classified SLI - 2560 x 1440 gaming at 96Hz+
See above

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 - Get owned super hard by 12 year olds
M-Audio BX5 D2 & M-Audio SBX10 - To make games sound awesome while getting pwned
Corsair MM400 gaming mouse pad - I'll still get owned but in style

Thank you Overclock.net, best forum ever.


----------



## kyfire

Computer Hardware

GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 4.0) - Need a better mobo than the one I have now.

AMD A8-3870K - Have a brand new mobo for one of these gathering dust, would really like to build the dang thing

CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 - Need to go with the AMD A8-3870K

Things Overclockers Would Love

Peavey PV® 20 USB - I DJ online and want to expand my ablities to include using turn tables, phone in calls etc.

Sennheiser PC363D Headset - Need new headset badly

Gaming

Logitech G27 Racing Wheel - Tired of playing driving games on the keyboard

Metro 2033 Last Light - Loved the first one

Borderlands 2 - Loved the first one


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

*Computer Hardware*
Nvidia 780Ti - Because this is an amazing GPU!

*Gaming*
Sony PS4 - The best console on the market!

Thanks Admin and the rest of the OCN staff for continuing to make me love this site


----------



## lordhinton

*Computer Hardware*

another gtx 770 or two to go with my one i have already in the post








asus rampage iv black edition
i7 3930K
64gb corsair dominator ram
corsair k90 keyboard - looks brilliant and i don't have one








corsair ax1200i to power it all








corsair 900d it is just simply a beast
3x IIyama Prolite E2273HDS black. that eyefinity









also to cool the toasty beast -
all radiators EK
1x 480 radiator
2x 360 radiators
1x 240
120mm radiator EK again
2011 EK water block
2x gtx690 waterblocks
16 corsair af120s
D5 pump
tubes, mayhems pastel coolant and fittings








(a watercooling loop)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

xperia z1 ultra, simply because its awesome and huge!
Microsoft surface pro because it is a very nice piece of hardware that friends have and i don't, would love to get my hands on one!









*Gaming*
gta v if it ever shows up on pc
battlefield 4 because









i know i have picked out alot, this is because i have a little income that cannot afford up to date and awesome stuff, i try my best to get the best stuff i can but i have no chance on this stuff i have chosen. price is a bit steep but why does the good stuff have to be so expensive D:
thank you for the amazing giveaway!


----------



## Aparition

Cheers!

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX. - SLI is my goal to start exploring multi-monitor setups and higher resolutions.
256GB Samsung 840 Pro - I have a 6 year old hard drive I need to replace.
1 GB WD Black - Need more room for family media. I am a big fan of WD Blacks, it is all I use.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
iPad Air - I don't have a tablet and the family could use one (frees up my computer for OCN







).
Kill-A-Watt Energy Meter - Always wanted one, but never makes it into the shopping cart. Would be very handy.
Non Contact IR Thermometer - I could finally measure the temperatures of my VRM's (and my delicious meats).
Online UPS - there is no better protection and cleaner electricity than fully shielding hardware from the variable flow of the city power grid.

*Gaming*
Assassins Creed - Black Flag - Pirates! Do you need another reason?


----------



## NKrader

Computer Hardware

LSI MegaRAID - 9260-16i - My fileserver really needs a good raid controller to shine..
Cyberpower cp1500pfclcd - ive always needed a ups but cant ever seem to afford one..
TWO - supermicro cse-732i-500b - my dedicated crunchers really needs a cases, *but just one of these would be awesome also*..
ASUS GTX7700-DC2oc - id love to have a gpu to actually do some folding.. as ive never had one that could do any real points..

Gaming
Grantourismo 6 (PS3)


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Computer Hardware
> 
> LSI MegaRAID - 9260-16i - My fileserver really needs a good raid controller to shine..
> *Cyberpower cp1500pfclcd - ive always needed a ups but cant ever seem to afford one..*
> TWO - supermicro cse-732i-500b - my dedicated crunchers really needs a cases, *but just one of these would be awesome also*..


Actually, if you need an un-interupted PSU, go out to your local car audio place, wait for a sale, and get 2 or 3 1, 2, 3, or 4 ferad capacitors. Wire them up to your outlet and then to whatever your trying to power and you should get about 10-20 minutes of un-interupted power per 2 ferad cap (in theory)


----------



## Just a nickname

*Computer Hardware*
i7-4930K or i7-4960X Ivy-B E
2xR9 290X but ideally 4x R9-290X or 4xR9-290
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
4x Waterblocks for the four R9-290Xs/290s to go with my CPU waterclock
Custom Watercooling Case

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Air trimmer with laser so you can trim your hair star-wars style








http://www.coolthings.com/stylexpert-beardtrimmer-9000/
4x GPU pot + CPU pot for some extreme overclocking / benchmark session under liquid helium or nitrogen - I never had the opportunity to try that even thought my university has an unlimited stock of liquid helium/nitrogen.

*Gaming*
Honestly, being able to overclock such system would by itself be enough.
I would surely love to play on a tri-panel at 7680*1600 resolution Witcher 3 with every thing maxed.


----------



## Xinoxide

Computer Hardware
XFX R9 290 - To unlock to 290x.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Marksman pot - For the cold.
Rosewill RK9000 MX Blues - Because I already have MX Reds.

Gaming
PS4 - For... GTAV


----------



## Bobobearx

Computer Hardware

intel 4770k - huge upgrade from what i have
evga 780 - will be a upgrade from what i have
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 - to go with the 4770k
intel 530 Series SSDSC2BW240A401 2.5" 240GB - to replace my seagate HD as the primary partition


----------



## conzilla

Computer Hardware
AMD 290x- Because its fast
2540x1440 res 27 in monitor- Because my 1920 is getting old

Things Overclockers Would Love
H100i- to quiet my pc.

Gaming
Xbox 1 - For my 5 year old son.


----------



## lightsout

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780 - Awesome gpu with plenty of Horsepower
i7 3770k - With more games going multi threaded 8 threads is starting to shine more
240 gb Samsung 840 SSD - Need more space for games

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Better voltage control with GPU's. ie EVBOT control without the need for extra hardware.

*Gaming*
WASD V2 Mechanical Keyboard - So much better then rubber domes
COD Ghosts - Fun to run around and tear it up


----------



## ginger_nuts

*OCN rules.*









*Computer Hardware
*
240mm Monsta rad - Because here we are entering into summer









8x 120mm Gentle Typhoons - To see what the hype is about.

Samsung 840 EVO Series 1TB SSD - Lets face it, who doesn't want a terabyte SSD.

Maximus Formula or rampage formula or rampage extreme - Becoz I would love to play with some older 775 chips







or a ASUS M2N-E SLI - for some old AMD fun









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Suunto Ambit2 - Becoz I love running, and it does some really cool things









*PC Powerplay* subscrpition - It has to be the best PC gaming mag in Oz









*Gaming*

Gigabyte Aivia Osmium Mechanical Keyboard - Becoz apparently I will play better with one









Decent Head phones - So I can actually hear things properly.

Batman Arkham Origins - liked the first two, so figure this is as worthy.


----------



## CravinR1

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA 780ti - Would be a sweet upgrade from my crossfire 7950 and could check out physx in batman games
1400P monitor - to experience gaming as only a PC is capable

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
H100i - seems to be one of the best all in one water coolers, would be nice to get more clocks on my 3770k

*Gaming*
Grid 2 - I'm a racing fan and loved Grid 1
Battlefield 4 - I prefer to game on PC and I got BF3 from humble bundle at end of its life, would love to get in on BF4 while there is time to play it


----------



## barkinos98

Ultimate competition!









*Computer Hardware*

Corsair 750D - I want to watercool my rig properly, more than a H100i
A Custom loop to cool the GPU and CPU - Temps down, more PPD and a bit colder room!
Intel i7-4930K/4960X - LGA2011 makes sense only with these guys.
Asus Rampage 4 Black Edition - Gotta get the LGA2011!
Another GTX780/ 2x GTX780Ti Classifieds - POWAH!
More of current ram/ Dom Plats - I love the look of current ones but HATE when some DIMMs look empty...
Dell U2713HM - Need a bit better and bigger monitor









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Pebble Smartwatch - I'm a huge watch fan and this seems like a nice idea to have around








Google Nexus 7 - Ultimate performance, plus i need a tablet.
Beats Pill XL / Bose SoundLink II - Small speakers, big sound.

*Gaming*

Decent Audio Setup (DAC+Headphones) - I'm currently rocking EarPods which i "took" from my mom, do i need to say more?








Grid 2 - Heard and watched, looks like a GREAT racing game and naturally I want it.








Ducky PRO PBT keyboard set - I want the MX Clear one because the tester switch i ordered is quite simply my favorite.


----------



## Tagkaman

Ok, only two things for me. I'm reasonably happy with my setup except for two things:

*Computer Hardware:*

*BENQ XL2720Z*: My monitor is now more than 5 years old and is really showing it's age.

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*

*Denon D600*: My headphones are quite literally not from this century. These are my dream headphones.

Thanks for the chance, and good luck to everybody!


----------



## Someguy316

Wow, thanks for running this amazing contest.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Gentle Typhoon AP-15 Fans - I have to recommend these too, they push a very nice amount of air for the amount of noise they make. The AP-14 variant is also great for lower noise.

*Computer Hardware*

AMD Radeon R9 290X - I need an upgrade from this ATI Radeon 5850 which has done its job well up to now.

*Gaming*

Beyerdynamic DT-880 Premium (250 Ohm) - I hear these have really excellent sound quality and positional sound. I'm currently using M50s but I enjoy open / semi-open headphones better than closed ones.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

*Computer Hardware*

GTX 780Ti - Simply the fastest single GPU on the market. I had to downgrade from a GTX 780 to a GTX 670 to fit my custom loop in my budget, and I miss the awesome performance that GK110 offers. Also, since I was laid off my job, I just don't have the funds to upgrade back again.

Asus Maximum V Extreme (Z77) - I already have a 3770k that is a ok/fair clocker. But my UD3H doesn't have enough SATA ports (first-world-problem) for all of the HDDs that I'd like to put in my case (I'm running out of storage space). Also, because it has a FC board block that I could integrate in my loop ! And it has much better fan control, and I need 3 fan headers that are capable of being fully controlled, since my fan controller doesn't have enough outputs (AP-15's taking it all up, no room for case fans >.<).

Yamaha HS80M's - This might or might not be "computer hardware", but I've been using a combination of salvaged speakers from a computer recycling drive (That are probably about 10 years old) + a crappy 10 year old Creative 2.1 set. Which although they sound okay pieced together without output from the SB-Zx, they still kinda suck.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

EK Maximus V Extreme Nickel+Acetal block - To get the most out of the motherboard regarding overclocking.

*Gaming*

PS4 - Would love to be able to play the new upcoming Final Fantasy releases (since they aren't releasing on PC anytime soon).


----------



## EnigmaMH

Computer Hardware
EVGA gtx 780
Corsair AX1200i
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM
Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5
Corsair Dominator platinum 2133 4x8gb


----------



## Macab0ne

This sounds like fun!!

Computer Hardware

an *R9 290* and a *Asus maximus VI impact* would sure make my Holiday season.







These would help me with the new rig I have been wanting to build. Having two main components would sure make it easier to justify to the wife. haha

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jawswing

*Computer Hardware*
Samsung Evo 1TB - So I can install all my games on SSD.
Asus Xonar Essence - Might have a dabble in audiophilia.
GTX 780Ti - Just because.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Asus RT-AC66U Router - Because I can't ethernet on my HTPC upstairs.
Asus Wireless-AC1750 PCI-E - ^^
Nikon D3200 Digital SLR Camera - Camera phones just don't cut it for me any more.

*Gaming*
The Steam Controller - Might look swell with the SteamOS rig I will eventually build.
Beyerdynamic MMX 300 headset - Currently have AKG K550's and a modmic, but that set up is terribly annoying.


----------



## Testier

*Computer Hardware:
*
4930K: I want a hexa core if I can.
X79S-UP5 Gigabyte: Well, C606 chipset instead of normal C602 used in X79.
EVGA 780 TI: SLI extra performance.
Things Overclocker love:
NZXT sentry fan controller.

Thank you admin.


----------



## PurdueBoy

*Computer Hardware*
XFX R9 290 - Could use an upgrade, running a 1440p monitor and my current Nvidia is having some slowdowns, would be nice to bring back memories of my old xfx 4870, that was my baby.

Any 80 plus platinum PSU above 800W - My pc is running about 24/6 right now whether its rendering or gaming and with the crappy power supply I have I think its attributing to higher energy bills.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
A 3d printer (One of the cheapies for under $500) - As a product design student I love modeling and getting to print out on 3d printers, would be awesome to have one of my own to use and share with my classmates.

A nice DSLR - Currently using a cheap point and shoot camera for taking pictures of my prototypes and processes, I've learned a good bit about iso and shutter speed to try to take better pics, a nice camera would be awesome to hone my skills on.

*Gaming*
1440p monitor (With HDMI) - Currently have an achieve 1440p monitor (Had for a year so probably going to go out soon) and it's keeping me out of the console market since it only has DVI-D and I don't want to buy an adapter or television.

3DS XL Pokemon or Zelda bundle- Wow talk about reliving my childhood, that would be awesome! Don't see myself dropping the cash on it though.


----------



## Sparda09

*Computer Hardware*

EVGA GTX780 Ti - i would like a nice upgrade over my 560ti

Samsung 250gb to 1tb SSD - This would be a glorious upgrade for my system

Corsair SP and AF case fans - i would love to have all new matching fans in my 500R

Any really nice fan controller - for all the new fans i might get

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Emperor 1510 gaming chair setup - who wouldnt love this? Also glorious upgrade for my computer room

An epic bike to ride to work - I hate paying for gas

*Gaming*
PS4 - i dont always like to sit at my PC and the kids would like it

And a list of games that i need to get in order and post. i will come back and edit once i have my gaming list together.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> *Computer Hardware*
> 
> 4930k - Great for Gaming and see below.
> Samsung 840 EVO 1TB x2 - Perfect for a RAID 0 array for OS and games,
> Asus RIVEB - The perfect board for the 4930k and looks great and my RIVE is a bad one.
> 
> I can use my 3930k and my bad RIVE to make a VM server so I can learn networking for my job/CV etc.


Use VMWare player with a unix in it to get some basic networking done around, and you can always just delete the virtual machine and start over if you do not like it (though you'd better learn about actually fixing and cleaning things). You can also learn a thing or two about virtualization this way.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Admin, are you Santa in disguise?







My wants are many but cheap:

HARDWARE:

1. Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid, Cherry MX Red
I've heard good things about Reds and I want something a bit more compact, portable, and suited for gaming *Purchased*

2. 2GB 7850 (any brand as long as it's cool and reliable)
Crossfire is cool and AMD finally fixed their drivers *Purchased*

3. RAID 1 WD Reds, 3TB or 4TB
Pick one; backups and media basically.

4. 250+GB Samsung 840 EVO
I want a bigger SSD for my laptop so I can get rid of the HDD, because I do not trust its longevity considering the abuse this thing has been through *Purchased*, sort of. I got a 240GB Seagate 600 because it was on sale.

5. ASUS RoG RAIDR
Yeah, I know, RoG stuff is overpriced and I can RAID for cheaper, but I can take this drive anywhere and have it be usable with minimal configuration necessary

OVERCLOCKING:

1. OCN Keycap
I deem this the appropriate place to put this.

GAMING:

1. Battlefield 4
Fun (though glitchy from what I've heard), and I've never actually played Battlefield online

2. Mass Effect Trilogy
Played on console, but it was my brother's copy, and hacking and modding are fun. Also, I can no longer play shooters with a controller

EDIT: I realize I've bought a lot of this because Black Friday is a horrible time of year for the wallet, but you're making a holiday buying guide and I will help with your data-mining because you're offering free stuff.


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Here we go just putting in stuff I would love to have









Computer Hardware
4770k - Awesome processor right now, unlocked
GIGABYTE GA-Z78X-UD3H - I have the GA-EP45-UD3P and this motherboard is awesome. Hoping that the UD3H would continue the awesomeness

Things Overclockers Would Love
Corsair HX1050W - I own an HX1000 or something, older generation but it is great
Nvidia 780 Ti - Awesome video card, possibly as awesome overclocking results

Gaming
Logitech G500S - Ergonomic, 10 buttons
HT | OMEGA Claro Halo Soundcard - Advanced sound and built-in headphone amplifier (!)
G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 RAM - Excellent speed, heard great things said about G.Skill
ASUS VG Series VG278H Black 27" 120hz Monitor (!) - Everyone loves 120hz, everyone loves real estate, great monitor for gaming!


----------



## Tk7331

Computer Hardware
4770k
samsung 256GB ssd

Things Overclockers Would Love
corsair h100i cooler

Gaming
Assassins Creed black flag.

Thanks


----------



## IRO-Bot

*Computer Things:*

GTX 780ti = For some 144hz lovin
512GB SSD = For me games!

*Somethin Overclockn Lovin:*

Silverstone Tundra TD03 = Need a sexy 120mm for a future special little case.
BenQ XL Series XL2420TE = See above the aboves
Sennheiser PC360 = To make me better at gaming
Occulus Rift = So people can't catch me looking at Pron!
PS4 Controller = For me retro games!
Nexus 5 = Need a new phone
Apple 5s = Need a new phone

*Gaming*

PS4 = Because
PS Vita Slim = Because
Wii U = For some future Zelda lovin


----------



## JRuxGaming

*Computer Hardware*

Creative Sound Blaster ZXR - I don't have a sound card in my rig, and I have been planning to get one.








16 GB of a great low profile DDR3 RAM (like Red or Black Corsair Vengeance-LP) - I have an Air Cooler and 12 GB or regular Vengeance with the Heat Spreaders taken off.
4 TB WD Black - I just want for Hard Drive Space, but who wouldn't.









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nexus 7 Tablet - Would be great for college, and it is a fast Tablet that beats out all the rest.








A new desk - Any desk as long as it is an L-Shaped would be a great upgrade for me.









*Gaming*

Battlefield 4 for PC - Would make great streaming material on Twitch.








Battlefield 4 Premium on PC - You have got to have that premium membership.








Good set of Earbuds - I am all ways wearing a hat of some sort, so Earbuds would be better for me.
Blue Yeti or Yeti Pro - I stream on Twitch, so having a high quality mic of some sort would be nice.


----------



## Xaero252

*Computer Hardware*
1.) A compact 1080p capable barebones for XBMC. Reason: I have a couple of Raspberry Pi's in use for this purpose right now, but they are kind of a chore since my media has to be h.264; also, I would like to use them for other projects.
2.) An i3 4130 for my DDR Machine's computer. Reason: The AMD e350 based system I threw together isn't making the cut, menu's lag - occasional stuttering. Mostly the CPU to blame as it's PEGGED at 100%
3.) An ITX board to go with that i3 4130. Reason: Stated above.

*Things Overclockers would Love (Nerd Schwag)*
1.) http://sharkrobot.com/products/kaka-carrot-cake - Reason: Do you have to ask?
2.) An all-metal housing for my beloved keyboard. This would serve two purposes: I could use the current housing to resurrect my OLD Topre Realforce (which I still can't figure out how the case broke on) and use that as my travel keyboard, while simultaneously ruggedizing and beautifying my current Topre Realforce. Also, the price on these just got cut in half, which is friggin sweet.

*Gaming*
1.) New Marquee plexiglass for my DDR machine. Reason: It's the last piece to the puzzle, everything else is fixed or on order to be replaced. This one piece is just too expensive. The shipping company (DHL Freight) won't cover the cost of the broken plexi. They are also difficult to manufacture, built-to-order and hard to come by.
2.) A 3DS XL Zelda edition - Reason: I need a new handheld/portable. You can't really game on a commute with a laptop or desktop, and the Vita removed essentially everything I loved about the PSP.

If I had to pick any one of these things over the rest: The Marquee plexi wins. If I don't manage to get my hands on it in the near future, it may become unavailable entirely. This would make my day to get that off the back of my mind. Everything else can wait. I can save up money slowly and buy the rest of the things. But if I take to long with that, it may never happen.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Thanks again OCN for such a great opportunity!

*Computer Hardware*
*Intel i7 4770K* - I would love to have a CPU from the most recent generation of chips. Mine is working fine, but It's always nice to have more power








*ASUS Maxiumus VI Formula Motherboard* - Gotta have a new mobo for the new CPU








*Corsair 750D* - I would love to have a bigger case with better cable management and cooling tied to it than what I currently have
*AMD R9 290X* - My 5870 is certainly feeling a bit out-dated at the moment. Need more power!








*Corsair AXi 1200* - I would like to have a final PSU to kind of move from build to build and last for years
*Basically the components from my 2013 Contest Rig* - Because a new computer is always a welcomed thing









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
*A really nice ergonomic computer chair* - I have spondylolysis, and sitting in a chair for more than 1 hour can really start to hurt my back.
*Sennheiser HD 800* - I LOVE sound, but have never had the money to afford quality audio.








*Schiit Lyr Amp* - Same reason as above
*Schiit Bifrost DAC* - Same reason as above
*Some OCN Gear would be awesome!* - OCN 'nuff said

*Gaming*
*Nintendo Wii U*- I haven't had a console in over a decade, and Nintendo has the best game lineup IMO








*Nintendo 3DS XL*- Would love to play me some Pokemon X or Y








*Xbox One* - I haven't had a console in over a decade, and the social features of the Xbox One really intrigue me








*Injustice Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition* - I'm a huge DC Comics fan, and this game seems like a lot of fun.
*Batman Arkham Origins* - Same reason as above
*Destiny for Xbox One* - Gotta have some games for it if I get it








*Pokemon X or Y* - Biggest game I want if I get 3DS XL


----------



## Forsakenfire

*Computer Hardware*

*EVGA - 780Ti SC x2* - Because it's worth not needing to upgrade for a while.
*Corsair - AX1200i* - Only the best can be juicing your precious rig.
*G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB* - There is no such thing as too much RAM.
*SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 512GB* - I hope you weren't thinking of putting your OS and main games on some sorta plebeian HDD.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

*Google Glasses* - Cause everything is worth recording and you'll look like a fancy schmancy tech noble.

*Gaming*

*PS4* - Only because Destiny isn't coming to PC (right away at least).
*Star Citizen Pre-Order* - Best get on this hype train while it's still running.


----------



## Lshuman

*Hardware*

Coolermaster Glacier 240L- to cool my FX 8350
AMD R9 290X - For the new tech in gaming.

*Gaming*

*Battlefield 4* - I have played BF3 and would love to play this.
*NFS Rivals* - Been wanting this since day one, but due to the holidays money is a little tight.


----------



## Chaython

Computer Hardware
780ti or 760mars I want a nvidia gpu. I have never been able to try one but a lot of people seem to prefer it. I feel like there's a lot of problems with my 7970 and I hear they're not noticed within the nvidia counterparts.
Mitx/matx I want to build a miniature gaming pc in all realism. My 800d is too big etc. I want an xbox one sized PC.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Mineral oil, fish bowl with pump etc pipeless liquid cooling.







Liquid cooling kits are expensive and tend to leak and then say to bye all your hardware. I hear this is a good way to liquid cool and I want to try it. But I'd prefer a mini itx standard gaming pc as stated above.

Gaming
Skyrim - I still never got to play it after this lengthy time. I love rpgs and have spent a total of 1000 hours playing fallout over and over.
A PS4 controller. I don't want a PS4 just a new controller. Yes, I'm a controller noob. My xbox360 controller the thumbstick grips have rubbed off and the bottom has snapped off.[early present







]


----------



## Shadychevyowner

*Computer Hardware*

R7-260X - Because this will most likely crossfire with Kaveri and i will have one of those on release.








Corsair H60 - Im going to shove this in my SG05 when installing Kaveri

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

X Rocker Pro Series Pedestal Video Gaming Chair - Who wouldn't want one of these? My wife won't let me buy one b/c it doesn't match the living room but, she didn't say I couldn't have one as a gift.

*Gaming*

Xbox 360 controller with receiver for PC. - Using the K400 is just to hard for Skyrim in the living room.


----------



## Erick Silver

*Computer Hardware*
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z - Would love a motherboard upgrade.
Sapphire VAPOR-X R9 280X - for folding.
SeaSonic Platinum-860w - Extra GPU requires extra power!
G.Skill F3-14900CL10D-16GBXL - Would like my RAM to match instead of the 2 different sets I have right now.
Samsung MZ-7PD256BW 256GB SSD - 60GB SSD is not cutting it!
Ducky Shine III with red LED and black or red switches. - Love my Ducky. But really would like to have something illuminated.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
XSPC Raystorm Customizable RX240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ D5 Variant Pump Included and Free Dead-Water - moar cooling power!!!
Set of fans to go with the cooling kit above. - new cooling kit requires good fans!
Google Nexus 7" 32GB Tablet - Have wanted one for a while now

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 and BF4 Premium - Always been a huge fan of the BF series.
XBox 360/PC Contoller - borrowing a friends. Gotta get my own.
Acer HN274HBBmiiid 27" monitor - Heck yes!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Oh man. Admin, you're awesome.

*Computer Hardware*
*IN WIN 901 Case* - This case is just awesome, there's not much else to say.
*ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Motherboard* - Probably the coolest ITX board you can buy right now.
*Intel 4770k* - To go along with the new motherboard.
*G.SKILL Trident X 16GB RAM* - 8GB isn't cutting it anymore for me.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
*Dell U2713HM Monitor* - What gamer/overclocker/techie doesn't like a high-quality monitor?

*Gaming*
*Playstation 4 with Gran Turismo 6* - I've been really itching to buy one but haven't brought myself to do it yet.
*Xbox One with Forza 5* - Same reason as above.
*Panasonic TC-P50ST60 50-Inch Plasma* - I still have never owned a "flat screen" TV and it's part of the reason why I haven't bought a PS4 yet.


----------



## Exostenza

*Computer Hardware*
nVidia GTX 780 Ti - I want it as a gift because it looks amazing but the price is ludicrous (for me)
Samsung SyncMaster S27B970 - I've got to have a solid monitor to go with a solid video card

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Arctic Accelero Hybrid - For the best performance of a video card without a full water solution this would be awesome
Corsair Carbide Series 500R Case - Very slick case for a mid tower and has lots of air pushing power at low decibels

*Gaming*
Steam Gift Card $100 (more or less, whatever) - This way I can buy the games I want after they have come out and I have read the reviews (too many games are broken at launch or don't deliver on their promises)


----------



## pure death

Well, for computer hardware I'd like would be:
AMD 9590 - processor could be better
Asus 990 FX Sabertooth - Best motherboard I could find to support the AMD 9590
Evga GeForce GTX 660 2GB - current graphics cards are getting old
Evga GeForce GTX 660 2GB - current graphics cards are getting old
Thermaltake 1200 Watt PSU - need enough power to supply the AMD 9590
Antec Nine Hundred (case) - current case is old with dents and dings, and not very good cooling capacity

as for gaming, it would be:
120 gb PS3 - reason being, only have a ps2 and some older gaming consoles. I'm a little behind the times


----------



## EliteGhost

*Computer Hardware*

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked - Because it would be amazing to own the fastest graphics card.
ASUS VG248QE - Need an awesome gaming monitor to go with the 780ti!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Google Nexus 10 - Great device for some quick gaming(candy crush) and browsing while watching tv.

*Gaming*
Playstation 4 - Infamous Second Son looks amazing and I need to play it.
Vita - So I can stream Infamous Second Son from ps4 while using the bathroom.


----------



## iamwardicus

Santa, for Christmas I would like to have something nice on the following list.

Computer Hardware (Reason for this list is that I've always wanted to have a "best of the best budget PC" based on the AMD side of things. They're best in performance per dollar spent IMO and this type of list would give me a helluva desktop workspace to work with.)

2x Pixel Perfect Qnix QX2710 LED EvolutionⅡ 27" 2560x1440 WQHD PLS Computer Monitor *Matte - I'd love to have a triple monitor setup for the workspace. Gaming would be a close second however I'd need a video card overhaul to make it happen.

1x R9 290x video card + waterblock for it- I'd love to have near silent and cool performance with the ability to have Mantle enabled games going on. Also I could later on Crossfire the cards for the performance boost if needed.

1x UT60 360mm radiator - I would need it to keep everything cool. My single 240mm wouldn't cut it if I added anything else to my loop.

-OR-

1x Razer Blade 14" laptop. This would be amazing for when I'm on the go and would like to do mobile gaming. It's small and lightweight so easy to take with me on the go and it's just a powerhouse of a computer.

-OR- my number one choice (best for last)

1x "IOU" on a Kaveri A10 7850K laptop. 14" or 15.6" 1600 x 900 screen (or 1080p if it were available), 8gb RAM, SSD for either caching or as a full system drive, and ideally a crossfire capable discrete graphics chip on it as well. I'd be more than happy to wait until march-april for them to hit store shelves. I would prefer this one the most as I have very high hopes for Mantle & HSA / hUMA and I'm all for supporting the underdog. It would perform very very well for mobile gaming and all the other random tasks I would use it for while out and about.

Things that any geek would love

Pair of ARX A2rx-C speakers - I've been wanting a pair of these speakers since they were announced, but with my buying my first house my funds are *very* tight at the moment. For the money I don't think there's much better for the cost with the audio quality that comes from these.

Non PC Gaming

Samsung UN46F6300 - My wife and I would enjoy a way to play games (or Netflix / Amazon Prime videos) in our bedroom.

I would prefer the Razer Blade or the Pair of ARX A2rx-C speakers if an immediate gift is done, the Kaveri laptop if it could wait a little while. Thirdly the PC upgrade would be my choice, and lastly the tv if there were any preference amoungst the options.

Many thanks as always Santa, err, Admin!

EDIT: I felt my list was too long. Took off several items that I felt could be discarded and changed a couple that I thought could be better for the cost.


----------



## caenlen

If I win the random drawing, donate a Chromebook to a poor high school student about to enter college, or some other charitable act that is PC related. I trust you.

-Caenlen

P.S. We need to create a better society. Micro levels, it's a start.


----------



## Darktrooper78

*Computer Hardware*

R9 290 - Seems like a very inexpensive product for the magnitude of ability you are getting out of it. I'd also like to place my current video card back into my AMD rig in order to use it as a file server/give it to my brother so we can finally have some brotherly bonding by shooting down the masses in the games we play.









Samsung 840 pro 128gb - Hard drives hurt to use now







so I'd like to place an SSD into my AMD rig.

Arctic Hybrid Cooler for the 290 - 290 gets to hot for its own good on reference coolers, must be changed!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Samsung Galaxy Gear - Seems extremely convenient and of course would go well with my S4 and not to mention, all dat flash









*Gaming*

Logitech G27 Racing Wheel - Seems unbelievably fun to play with









Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls - While i wasn't a huge fan of Diablo 3, i still enjoyed it and i imagine i would equally enjoy the expansion, especially for the cinematics.

PS4 - Console of this generation that certainly interests me and since Destiny will only be available on the consoles, I'd certainly love to gain access to that.

Thank you once again OCN for the opportunity!


----------



## d-block

Dear Santa,

Please get me a Computer Hardware: Crucial M4 256GB SSD. It will help bring peace on Earth in my computer room.

Respectively,

d-block


----------



## Moustache

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - First is because GTX 780 Ti is the fastest single GPU atm and second is because classified version has the best overclocking capability. Third is because I only own a crappy laptop and a new GPU would be nice to start my first build.
i7-4960X - Without a doubt, the fastest CPU for gaming atm and would be amazing to pair it with the 780 Ti, yummy!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Xperia Z Ultra - I currently own a candy bar phone and would love to have an elegant smartphone.

*Gaming*
Playstation 4 - I've never owned any game console and a Playstation 4 would be the best one to be my first.
Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag (PC) - That if I win the 780 Ti (even though it's impossible) so that I could play this beautiful game maxed out.
Battlefield 4 Digital Deluxe (PC) - Again, if I win the 780 Ti (again, even though it's impossible), I would need the deluxe edition before having the premium edition.
Battlefield 4 Premium Edition (PC) - If I could win the deluxe edition, then the premium edition will work since it need the base game that is available in the deluxe edition.

Thanks a lot for the opportunity.


----------



## burwij

Another awesome OCN giveaway - count me in!

*Computer Hardware*

Samsung 840 Pro 128/256GB SSD - I waited until mid-2011 to take the plunge on an SSD, and while my 64GB C300 has served me well it's definitely time for an upgrade with more storage.

EVGA GTX 780 Ti Superclocked - Who wouldn't want one of these? My 7950 is no slouch, but with next-gen consoles finally arriving I expect to see a bump in system requirements.

ASUS VG248QE 24" monitor - I think it's time to slide my almost-5-year-old Acer H233H over to the side to make room for a new primary display.
-OR-
Samsung S27A850D 27" monitor - The PPI on my Nexus 10 spoils me. I'm ready to move on from 1080p, but I wish 1440p monitors weren't so expensive.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Google Nexus 5 - I've never owned a smartphone, but the Nexus 5 looks like a good place to start. Stock Android with flagship-level specs for half the price.

Audio Technica ATH-AD700 - The earpads on my JVC RX700's are disintegrating, and I've always wanted to try these cans out to see how well my $35 pair stacks up.

*Gaming*

PS4 - I've never owned anything but a Nintendo console, and my Wii has been collecting dust. I'd love to get my hands on a PS4 for some future Gran Turismo and MLB: The Show action along with some of the PS exclusives that never make it to the PC.

$50 Steam Wallet - I've got a bunch of stuff on my wishlist that I'm looking to pick up during the holidays - _Metro LL, Saints Row IV, Rogue Legacy, Civ V Brave New World, XCOM Enemy Within, Kerbal Space Program,_ etc.


----------



## mark3510

*Computer Hardware*
_Parts list that I could ask Santa to bring me for Christmas&#8230;If he has the budget xD_


*ASUS Maximus VI Gene*
ATX performance on a small form factor. Impressive array of features and I do like how the bios looks. I haven't owned any ROG stuff yet but reading some of the reviews out there says that it's a good board.


*Intel Core i7-3930K SB-E*
Time to change my ancient i7-920 system with this procie. According to some reviews this CPU shows a very good all round performance, also the multiplier is unlocked.


*NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti*
Arguably the fastest single-GPU card one can own right now. Now tell me who doesn't want one of these babys!

*Things Overclockers would Love*
_This coming holidays most of us if not all will be leaving our gaming rigs for a while, being out of town or going on long trips will not stop us from gaming thus I'm looking forward to gadgets or gears that gives me gaming/entertainment mobility._


*Razer Blade Pro*
I was lucky to try out one of this on a local store. Despite the insane price tag of 2800USD for the 512GB version, this notebook was the only one that made me feel comfortable enough to play games. It really stands out in a crowd.


*Samsung Note 10.1 (2014)*
Though the Razer Blade Pro is a nice gear to have, it's not like I can just pull it out and start playing stuff whenever I like. A 10.1 screen with a res of 2560x1600, powered by Android 4.3 on Snapdragon 800 plus 3GB of ram this tablet is virtually a powerhouse not even mentioning the pen, camera and SD card slot.


*Samsung Note III*
If tablets are still too big to carry around, we can always try the "phablet" realm. The N3 also packs a Snapdragon 800 and 3GB of ram same at the 10.1 all powered by a 3200mAh battery. Though not its strongest point, its also equipped with a 13mp camera to take snaps of that moments during the holidays


*Nexus 5*
Another choice of phone is the Nexus 5. Sometimes we got tired of the unnecessary apps or bloatware that manufacturers stuff inside their phones. Also the KnoX feature isn't something that I like. The Nexus 5 runs the same Snapdragon 800 as the N3 but with 2GB of ram. Unfortunately there is no card slot and the battery is built in. Pro is you get android in its purest form and gets the latest updates faster than other android phones.


*Overclock.net hoodie*
Ah yes, It's cold during the holidays and this bad boy will keep you warm and fuzzy inside while showing some community love. I know it's not tech stuff but we all know we want one of these.

*Gaming*

*Playstation 4*
- Though I don't have a TV to play with, I would love to have one of this just because some titles are only released for consoles that may never even be ported to PC.

Thanks to our community for this!


----------



## NFL

*Things overclockers would love*
-Vizio E500i-A1(because it's a nicer TB than my Westinghouse and I don't mind TVs that are slightly cheap)
-Nexus 7 (I really want a tablet)

*Gaming*
-Xbox One (wouldn't mind having one so I could play with my brothers)


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

*Computer Hardware*

Samsung 840 EVO 1TB - running out of space for my favourite games :'(

Dual GTX Titans (preferably Gigabyte Windforce x3) - I want to play games in surround and my 480's are starting to show their age

*Gaming*

PS4 - want to game with my console buddies

Assassins Creed IV for PC - I love the franchise

Thanks for the giveaway and good luck to everyone else


----------



## Bonkers

*Computer Hardware-*

*MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming* - Why?! Because I've got a pretty substandard mobo for the rest of my parts and I'd like to run SLI one day.
*EVGA GTX 670 FTW*- Why?! Because I'd like to use that nice mobo and take advantage of it's SLI compatibility.

*Things Overclockers Would Love-*

*1 Bitcoin*- Why?! Because everyone needs some cryptocurrency








*An Ipad Mini*- Why?! Because even though I love android the Ipad mini's are awesome.
*A Samsung Galaxy Note 3* - Verizon- Because everyone wants a giant phone!

*Gaming-*

*PS4 or Xbox One*- Why?! Because my Fiance says I can't have one! um... because I'd just like to have one! lol


----------



## Cape Cod

Computer Hardware
The newer version of the Corsiar HX 1000 watt power supply. My cards require 42+ amps and the power supply I have now only has 40 amps. Saving for Christmas so can't by one until after that









Things Overclockers Would Love
Intel 3770k After delid







Would love to run these cards at PCI-E 3.0 but with the 2600k I have it doesn't support 3.0









Gaming
Nothing currently


----------



## Danisumi

*Computer Hardware*

1x MSI X79A GD65 - Need X79 for triple screen, because I heard the Mainstream Sockets aren't as good as X79 for triple screen ^^

1x i7-4930k need a CPU for the X79 socket









2x R9 290 with Waterblocks - because triple screen that's why









2x Asus 1080p screens - for triple screen awesomeness









3x 2TB Western Digital Green - I want to start recording Gameplay videos









*Things Overclockers would love*

Philips 47PFL7008k - Who doesn't love Ambilight ?









Philips LivingColors Aura White - Gotta say, I'm a light fetishist









*Gaming*

PS4 - just like everyone else I want the Playstation for PS exclusive games









Battlefield 4 - don't own it yet. would be nice to see that graphic monster with the dual R9 290's

Playstation 4 Wireless controller blue - just because I love BLUE *.* and for splitscreen gaming on the PS4

need to buy many things, my own problem is where I get that money from :S


----------



## sugarhell

Computer hardware:


Vtx3d 290 unlocked to 290x.Nothing can compete with that
4930k because is the best cpu out there
Things Overclockers Would Love

Nexus 5-So you can browse oc.net even on bed








Nexus 7-So you can browse oc.net even on bed with a 7" tablet

Gaming

A ps4 because i need something to play with my GF. Nothing can beat the local multi on consoles


----------



## dejahboi

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780ti - I can't afford one and would definitely be a boost in my current rig
Corsair 900D - Its a beast of a case.
*
Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 10 2 - Development friendly, open source, and its Android









*Gaming*
Xbox One - I haven't played any consoles in over 2 years and wouldn't mind going back to one there were interesting titles I can play.


----------



## PyreSpirit

Sweet!

*Computer Hardware*

Audio-Technica ATH-M50 - Always wanted some quality headphones to see what the big fuss is about, also because I probably listen to music all day

Creative Sound Blaster ZX - Pairs with the ATH M50's, to make sure I am experiencing the full potential of the ATH M50's


----------



## ObscureParadox

Why is it that half the "what overclockers would love stuff" has absoltely nothing to do with OC and has more to do with gaming??


----------



## danilon62

*Computer Hardware*
R9 290x - My poor GTX 650 can´t stand more and I´m poor to aford something else hahaha
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z - Anyone said Overclocking?









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 5 - I think everyone knows the reason here (Awesomeness)
OCN T-Shirt - Who doesn´t want one?

*Gaming*
Payday 2 - Tried Demo and loved it
Paid Key for Action! - Well Its all day asking me to buy the license...
Asassins Creed IV - I need a game for these Christmas!
Well, currently this is all I wouldl like to own hahahhahahahaha

Thanks for the chance OP


----------



## angel88888

*Computer Hardware*

GTX 780 Ti - I need more GPU power for BF4!

Corsair Obsidian 800D - I want to replace my test bench.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Sony Xperia Z1 - I would love to have a smartphone with a good camera. My chinese smartphone is really bad taking pics.

*Gaming*

BF4 Premium - I already own BF4, so the premium would be nice.


----------



## EdenSB

*Computer Hardware*

GPU: GTX 780 ti - It's an amazing GPU and will be good enough for any current or soon to be release game.

Processor: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition (or other good AM3 processor) - Anything CPU intensive runs slowly on my PC.

RAM - I'm not picky about the type, but it's currently the weakest point of my PC at 4GB of fairly old RAM.

Motherboard: Crosshair V Formula - I currently have one, but it's broken and ASUS won't RMA it. It crashes whenever something is slotted into one of the PCI Express slots and that causes issues with my case and the back fan (as well as not being able to use crossfire). I'm also getting the occasional random crash, which I suspect is caused by it. I'd be happy with any motherboard which supported all of my hardware though.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Cooling Kit: EK-KIT L240 Water Cooling Kit - It seems like a good first cooling kit. I think most new overclockers would love this, rather than experienced ones.

*Gaming*

Wii U & Mario3D World - It seems a really fun game and I've played a lot of the previous ones. There are other titles I'm interested in too (Donkey Kong, Mario Bros Wii U, Mario Kart 8, Sonic Lost World, Nintendo Land, the upcoming Smash Bros).

3DS games : Mario 3D Land, Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - The first two I've played prequels and loved them. In the case of Mario, I played the demo a bit too on a demo-set when the 3DS first came out. In the case of Zelda, it's that everyone keeps telling me how amazing it is and that I need to play it. I currently only have one 3DS game and an upcoming period at my workplace where I need to sit at my desk and do very little for a week or two, so it'd be great.

PS4: There are many current and upcoming games which I'd love. Watch Dogs, Final Fantasy XV, Kingdom Hearts 3, Battlefield 4, Knack, The Division and Assassins Creed 4. Some of these I could get for PC, but I'm not sure how well my PC would handle them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Why is it that half the "what overclockers would love stuff" has absoltely nothing to do with OC and has more to do with gaming??


Because a lot of overclockers seem to be gamers too?


----------



## Anth0789

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GTX 780 Ti SC ACX Cooler - Looking to upgrade from my current GPU, and that the new Ti is the fastest single GPU.

Swiftech H220 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler - My current H100i Led is dead and looking for something new.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 7 - Never had a tablet before seems interesting similar to a phone.

*Gaming*
Xbox One - why because its new and I can't afford one now.


----------



## Tillmander

*Computer Hardware*

*Motherboard*: ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition - I would love x79 but could never afford plus the be looks amazing
*Cpu*: 4930k - Amazing performance plus will help with video/photo editing
*Gpu*: Another XFX 7950 dd - For crossfire and XFX because I already have one so it will match
*Monitor*: Any 1440p monitor - Because I've never had one
*Psu*: NZXT Hale 90 V2 850W - Mine right now is a fire hazard and looks bad with my black/white theme build.
*HDD*: Any 3tb hdd - I have about 20gb left on my hdd so I would like some more space

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

*Gpu waterblocks*: Two Heatkiller GPU-X³ 79X0 "XFX Edition" - I would love to put my gpus under some water.
*Radiator*: EK-CoolStream PE 240 - Will need another 240mm rad if I put gpus under water
*Reservoir*: XSPC Photon - Looks amazing
*Pump kit*: Bitspower D5 Pump Modding Kit - Once again looks amazing
*Phone*: Nexus 5 - I'm still rocking a original galaxy s and would love an upgrade, plus better for browsing ocn








*Mod*: ModRight Super Large Anti-Static Mod-Mat-An Overclockers/Benchers best friend, great for putting components on, doing anything electrically related, even has lots of diagrams and scale references. Can be used for a variety of things other then overclocking.

*Gaming*

*Game*: AC4 Black Flag - I always loved ac and black flag looks really fun
*Console*: An Xbone - Always nice to have a console when friends come over and you want to game.


----------



## HolyDriver

*Computer Hardware*
GIGABYTE GA-G1.Sniper A88X FM2+ - Plan on starting my Kaveri build around Christmas, need an awesome motherboard
A10-6800K FM2 CPU
16GB Corsair Dominator
ASUS VG248QE

*Gaming*
Arkham Origins
BF4
Playstation 4


----------



## Astonished

Computer hardware:
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
4930K
R9 290x
32GB Ram 2400MHz
512 SSD
AX1200i

Overclocking:
Full custom loop
750D Case, 1 360mm rad, 1 240mm rad, pump and res
290x blocks, cpu block


----------



## notyettoday

*Computer Hardware*
3930k/ECS X79 combo, So I can throw Moar Cores at Team 37726









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
A Streamlight Stinger LED flashlight... Those things are practically Xray

*Gaming*
GTA V for PC (probably not doable but doesn't hurt to ask)!


----------



## HiTechPixel

*Computer Hardware* -

_Samsung 840 EVO 500GB_ or _Samsung 840 EVO 1TB_:
Considering the fact that I don't have a desktop and probably won't get one this is the only addition I can make to my laptop. Please santa, make it come true!

*Gaming* -

_Steelcase Leap_:
I sit several hours in front of my laptop and PlayStation 3 using a crappy chair that has ruined not only my posture but also my back. Every day my back gets worse due to me not being able to sit comfortably. This is quite literally the prize I want the most.

_Sony Bravia KDL-55W900_:
This would be a substantial upgrade over my current TV (32 inch used 200 dollar TV) that would go along great with the PlayStation 4.

_Sony PlayStation 4_:
I'm going to get a PlayStation 4 either way but if I were to get it for free that'd allow me to purchase more presents for my relatives. Gotta get in that Christmas mood!


----------



## McBean

*Gaming*
Playstation 4 - Really want to get into console gaming.
BF4 - Gotta have a game to accompany the system.


----------



## ricklen

Computer Hardware

i5 4670K and a Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC - Because I would finaly be able to fully use Sata 3.0 and USB 3.0 wich I still can't.

Things Overclockers Would Love

Easy watercooling for CPU and GPU, because I feel it is very hard to get into water cooling right now









Gaming

Nvidia GTX780TI - Because I would be able to run my blood constantly at a nice 60 frames per second







and gaming is always best on PC.


----------



## Jokah

*Computer Hardware:*


Any reputable/reliable 256GB (or more) SSD. Reason - 120GB just isn't enough anymore.
As many 3TB hard drives as you would be willing to give me. Reason - Constantly need more space and would like to start backing up all my data so essentially I need to double what I already got.
2600k or 3770k. Reason - Downgraded from a 3930k to an i5 2400 I had around for testing boards. Need some power back as not to bottle neck the r9 290's I intend to purchase.

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*
At some point in the not so distant future I will be purchasing all of the following so any of these will certainly help my cause.


One or two R9 290's. Reason - Planning on getting a 1440p monitor so need more horse power.
One of the Korean 1440p monitors. Reason - Because there an absolute bargain.
Water blocks for the R9 290's. Reason - So I can overclock them to there full potential.

*Gaming:*


A decent head set. Reason - I am currently using some £10 wrap a rounds. Not the best for gaming immersion.
A decent sound card. Reason - Never had one and would go well with the headset or my surround system.
Either or both the Witcher 3 and GTA V. Reason - I know there not out yet but these are the only games I am looking forward to playing.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Computer Hardware
780ti Classified - The absolute best graphics card for overclocking this year (hopefully)
i7 4770k - Best CPU for the Asrock z87 OC formula
Asrock z87 oc formula - best motherboard on the market with a yellow color scheme









Things Overclockers Would Love
Ek sf3d inflection point evo - I want to take the delidded 4770k as far as it can go.
Fireball comet cnc router - to make my own test bench and eventually my own waterblocks

Gaming
Panasonic TC-PST60 series - need to finally upgade to 1080 to take advantage of my new gtx 770 upgrade to my htpc.
Oculos rift - incredibly interesting tech for gaming
Xbox one - The best entertainment system around to connect my htpc to.


----------



## OJX

This is going to revolve around my desire to create a steam-machine type console replacer so that my girlfriend will forgive me for selling the PS3. It's been a while since I've built a computer and have been having a real itch to do it again. I was thinking about revolving the build around the upcoming A10-7850K or i3 + dGPU. Will document the build process on OCN.

*Computer Hardware*


*Evga Hadron Air* or *SilverStone Milo ML05* - Great mini-ITX cases, one more upgradable than the other
*8GB (2x4) 2400MHz Ram* - APUs get a great benefit from faster clocked ram since they use sys mem for video mem
Intel or Samsung 120+GB *SSD* - A nice reliable SSD, mainly play indie games
*Things Overclockers Would Love*


*Canon EF-S 10-22mm* - I love photography, and capturing landscapes. Sadly I currently do it with a portrait lens

*Gaming*


*Xbox 360 Controller* - Just works with PC (open to any controller using 360 drivers)
*The Walking Dead Season 2* - Video game to be released in December
*Battlefield 4* - Can't wait for mantle optimizations, and can't believe an APU can now handle such demanding games!

Would be happy with any or none of the items. Have a great one guys!


----------



## candy_van

Awesome giveaway as always, thanks for the chance!









*Computer Hardware:*

- ASUS VE258Q to replace my older Dell LCD
- SSD for media/games (1TB would be epic)
- Storage drive (3TB-4TB WD)
- 3.5mm connection mic

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*

- A Tablet (LG Gpad 8.3, Nexus 8, or iPad Mini Retina)
- Nexus 5 if I don't cave and re-up my contract lol.
- A good wristband pedometer (I'm overclocking myself!)

*Gaming:*

- PS4
- PS4
- PS4
- Did I mention a PS4?


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Yet another display of the generosity and love for the community from the admins and mods... awesome!

*Hardware*

i7-4930K or 4820K - this FX-8120 just isn't cutting it anymore, and neither are the prospects of an other upgrade in the near future in lieu of the debts I'm paying off.
ASUS Rampage IV Gene or Rampage Black Edition - gotta have a board for the CPU, lol.
Samsung 840 Evo 500GB SSD - gotta have space for all those games... and an SSD trumps my Caviar Black 1TB anyday.
Gigabyte R9-290 - It's the likely choice for GPU in my upcoming build... $400 for GTX 780 level performance? Yes please!
Any watercooling blocks that are compatible with Gigabyte Windforce 7950s, Rev 2.0
HW Labs Black Ice GTX 360 w/ Koolance FAN-12025HBK fans - Probably going to need to watercool my current tower with the 7950s in there... as far as the fan choice, they might not seem the flashiest, but they move _lots_ of air and have some _straight up ridiculous static pressure._
Basically anything from the rigbuilder list that I don't already own for "The Machine" in my sig would make me happy though.









*Things that would make an OC'er happy*

Samsung Galaxy 4 - I haven't had a cell in over a year, I guess it's time to rejoin the 21st Century, lol. Everyone I know that has one says it's miles better than the iPhone and the Motorola Droids... sign me up!
Vizio E320i-A2 32' LED Smart TV - It's the perfect size for my bedroom, and could double as a very nice size monitor for when I'm super lazy and want to lounge in bed while playing Skyrim or SWTOR.

*Gaming*

Elder Scrolls Anthology - When I want a break from studying, work, COD, BF, et al... why not be able to spend half of the next 5 years of my free time replaying one of the best RPG franchises ever?
Assassin's Creed III and/or IV - haven't played either, but being Pirates and the Revolutionary Era of history combined with one of my favorite games? I'll take it








Far Cry 3 - Still haven't gotten around to getting it, and I still hear it's a great game...

Again, this is another awesome gesture from the OCN Staff. Good luck to all, have a Happy Thanksgiving and (just my opinion, but screw all the darned politically correct garbage, it always has been and should always be --->) a Merry Christmas!


----------



## FastMHz

*Computer Hardware*
AMD 1090T or 1100T - A couple more cores in my gaming rig will be useful for the future threaded games. Not wanting to rebuild the entire system.
1TB WD VelociRaptor - I want my games to load faster








Sapphire R9 290x - More FPS than my 7950!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
AM3 water cooler - Maybe I can overclock that hexcore chip

*Gaming*
PS4 - Would be the first console I've had since my NES


----------



## Rar4f

*Computer Hardware*
Velociraptor 300GB: Would be nice for games.
Noctua A14 PWM (140mm): Great fan, would help cooling of my components further.

*Gaming*
Skyrim Legendary pc: I love RPGs, especially adventureous ones like Elder scrolls.
Deus Ex Human Revolution (pc): Would love to experience it on pc
Riddick Escape game (pc): Was recommended by fellow Ocn member, and i love Riddick movies!

controllers
For my pc build








Xbox One: I love the design and how the controller looks!
PS4: Good improvement
Xbox 360: Seems as good as X1 but doesn't look as good.

THANKS!


----------



## l0max

*Computer Hardware*

A GTX 760, Gigabyte, Asus, any brand to replace my aging 460.
AMD FX 9370, to replace my 8120
256GB ssd from ocz to replace my 320gb sammy from 2010.

*Things overclockers would love*

A Swiftech H220 to cool hot amd chips
A Lian Li test bench, or any other brand. I've always wanted one of these, push the limits of my older boards.

*Gaming*

A PS4, I still have my launch PS3 sitting here, sounds like a jet engine!
A mechanical keyboard, I've always had a softspot for Das Keyboards but a Ducky OCN.net one would be sweet too
Nascita Feenix gaming mouse, my logitech g500 is dying









gl to all!


----------



## ugotd8

Computer Hardware

Intel 4960X - folding/rendering

RIVBE - only the best

Corsair Platinum 2400 - again, hard to beat.

Things Overclockers Would Love

Nova 1080 external rad - quiet and cool and cases are getting too big.









Noctua NF-F12 - PWM and dead silent at 800RPM

Gaming

PS4 - I want to be Princess Kenny.


----------



## Hydraulic

*Computer Hardware*
ASRock X79 Extreme6 LGA 2011 Intel X79 - Got the processor and not the board.


----------



## Jim888

I'm looking to pick up another ASUS VG248QE monitor and either an HD7950 or a HD7970 to finally get Eyefinity!


----------



## Pao

Computer Hardware
LG IPS234V-PN Black 23" Monitor IPS - Because I have 1 already and really want Eyefinity!

LG IPS234V-PN Black 23" Monitor IPS - Because I have 1 already and really want Eyefinity!

THRUSTMASTER 2960720 Hotas Warthog Joystick - In preparation of Star Citizen!

Intel Core i7-3770K - Because I'm pretty dedicated to riding out my 1155 socket, this would be the best I could possibly do with it, helping out my cause!


----------



## MrLinky

*Computer Hardware*
An Intel 4930K paired with an ASUS Rampage IV Gene motherboard (so I can laugh manically as my Blu-ray rips are mercilessly crushed under my new-found encoding power)
Two or three quality 7950, 7970 or 290 GPUs for mining (the gift that keeps on giving)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
A modest DSLR with a lens, like a Canon EOS REBEL T3i (so I can finally get my male modeling career off of the ground







)
A nice, smaller laptop, like a 13-inch MacBook Pro or the new Dell Inspiron 14 7000 series (who couldn't use a laptop?)

*Gaming*
I actually don't do much gaming anymore. A PS4 might be fun for the games I can't get on the PC.


----------



## dranas

Computer Hardware
SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290X. The reason for this it because it have an outstanding price/performance ratio and it would be able to play any current game on ultra max uber settings.
BenQ Gaming XL2720T Black 27. This is a good monitor that supports 3D and I love 3D. It's alot more immersive.
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i. Great cooling to keep my cpu cool.

Things Overclockers Would Love
G.SKILL FTB-3500C5-D memory cooler. It looks nice and moves alot of air over the ram.
3D mark software. Bench marking software that many people use.

Gaming
Ducky Shine keyboard with ocn logos. Its mechanical, its back lit and it has OCN logos, can you really ask for more?
Razer Deathadder. I have heard nothing but great things about this mouse.


----------



## bustacap22

Wow Holiday Giveaway.....FANTASTIC.

Computer Hardware:
- Corsair 750D
- EK Supremacy Clean CSQ-Clear Waterblock for i7 920 LGA 1366
- EK FC7970-Nickel CSQ Waterblock w/ backplate for Reference 7970
- Alphacool XT45 360mm
- Alphacool XT45 240mm
- Swiftech MCP35x (White) w/ Swiftech MCP35x HS-Pump heatsink
- Evercool Thin 80 x 15mm Medium Speed
- Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 Res. Clear
- 10 Noiseblocker e-Loop B12-3

Why put parts on older CPU. I am planning on giving my older PC (Blowitoutyourass) See Sig. To my cousin who lives in the Philippines. As many are aware, the Philippines was recently devastated by Typhoon Haiyan. Fortunately, all of my relatives are fine and well. This PC will be just a small fraction in replacing what was lost. The H20 parts will be greatly needed due to the hot temps that occur year round.

Things Overclockers Would Love:
- Dell U2713HM - Again, monitor would go with the PC going to my cousin

Gaming:
- PS4 or Xbox One - Next Gen system to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## TheRic89

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780Ti or R9 290X
Define R4
*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Panasonic TC-PST60

*Gaming*
Nether
PS4 - Friends/family gaming
Killzone Shadow Fall


----------



## MME1122

Computer Hardware

EVGA 780ti SC w/ACX - 1006 MHz Clock speed









3930K/4960X - If I were to upgrade my CPU I'd go X79, 3770K or 4770K just aren't worth the upgrade expense over a 3570K.

GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4 - I love Gigabyte boards









ASUS PB Series PB278Q - PLS seems interesting and it has all the connectivity and adjustments, unlike the Samsung.

Things Overclockers Would Love

Custom loop - Been saving up for this, turned out to be a little pricier than I expected









LN2 Pot - If you don't want this you aren't a real overclocker









Gaming

Ghosts, PC - I'd rather play on PC

Ghosts, 360 - Where all my friends are playing it









PS4 - Honestly seems like the winner this time around.

Xbox One Controller - I always preferred xbox controllers when using them on PC, and the new one looks nice. PS4 controller has digital triggers, which means no variable pressure, and I don't think the touch screen would be useful on PC.

Nvidia Shield - Desktop class games anywhere I go? Yes please


----------



## Decade

*Computer Hardware*
2TB USB 3.0 external hard drive. Being on a data capped connection, it's difficult to do a full offline backup of accumulated documents and personal files to a cloud service.

Samsung 840 Pro MLC 128gb.. Very happy with my Samsung 830 SSD, would like to switch my boot drive to MLC technology and use my 830 as a dedicated game drive.

*Gaming*
Nintendo 3DS XL. I love Nintendo's handhelds, and despite being in my mid 20s, Pokemon is still the greatest game to play in my free time along with Lego Star Wars.

Pokemon X or Y. Goes hand in hand with 3DS XL, absolutely one of my favorite game series. The simplicity is almost addictive.


----------



## Caples

Computer Hardware
780ti - I want- nay. I NEED more frames across my three 1440p screens! I MUST HAVE MORE.
Panther 5S3 Mobile Server - Plz. Mobile computing power. Plz.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Wicked Lasers Arctic - Again plz. 2W laser.
Wicked Lasers Krypton - Because 2W is sometimes a bit... indelicate.

Gaming
Sennheiser G4me Zero - Because I can never have enough headphones and I don't want to carry my mic around with me.


----------



## batman900

Would LOVE a - 4930K CPU


----------



## CovertCover

*Computer Hardware*

*Acer 27" 2560 x 1440 Monitor -* Been looking for a better monitor since I got my computer; my current monitor is a standard run of the mill cheap monitor that I had saved on in the beginning. Looking to move on to bigger and better things.

*SAPPHIRE R9 280X 3GB -* Though I love my 5870 to death, it no longer has the power to pump out games at higher resolutions. And, with a monitor upgrade, that will be badly needed.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

*Arduino Starter Kit -* Being at a liberal arts college, we don't get the best specialized education. I am highly interested in OS & Embedded system development, and the Arduino seems like an awesome starting point to get a grasp on lower level concepts (hopefully!)

*Gaming*

*PS4 -* Been a loyal Playstation fan, and I know my family would love the fact that it's now an all in one media box. Would probably end up giving it to my brother when I go to Grad. School next year.

Well that's it; I'm really appreciative of what you guys are doing here, even if I don't win. Everyone here should be really thankful to be part of such an awesome community.


----------



## Aximous

*Computer Hardware*
R9 290 with a waterblock - having only 1 gig cards has been killing me lately on some newer titles.
One of those korean 1440p monitors - as a developer I can never have too much screen space








4x4GB of ECC ram and a bunch of hard drives so I could migrate to ZFS on my NAS

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
TKL mechanical keyboard, haven't decided which one but definitely one - I've been wanting to get a mech for a long time but never got around to spend on it
An N600 router - I'm running an old WRT54GL, while it is great the 100m switch and the 54m wifi is really slow

*Gaming*
Bioshock infinite


----------



## Laylow

*Computer Hardware*

HIS R9 280X IceQ - My current video card isn't good enough to play the newest games in all their beautiful glory. Would love to have some TressFX and Mantle features









Cooler Master HAF XB EVO - Need a new case, my P180 is falling apart.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Overclock.net Ducky Keyboard - Because they are awesome, blue leds are cool.

Intel 3770K - Great chips to overclock

*Gaming*

XBox One - To play games with friends

Yamaha RX-V575 - To enjoy 7.1 audio while gaming

Thanks Admin & GoodLuck to Everyone


----------



## Colin0912

*Hardware:*
In-Win D-Frame Case- I want it as my current case is failing the usb ports died and falling apart and i want to be able to appreciate my hardware in safe case and still be able to flaunt it

MSI GeForce GTX 780 Twin Frozr- Current Gpu failed using on board miss playing my games

Mechanical WASD V2 English Cherry MX Red keyboard- current keyboard is in need of revamp as its lagging on response times during games and is very much old school

First Ever Custom WC loop- i love my fans to bits but i just want silent pc instead of jet engine when gaming or applying heavy OC i also feel that i could push my OC learning abilities futher been able to include a GPU in the loop as not really attempted GPU OC yet

Corsair 540 Case- Still would love to own this case such a elegant design despite my other case choice i still be happy to see my hardware beautifully fitted within this mighty beast for air cooling.


----------



## Black5Lion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Computer Hardware:*
Too much to list xD, but here's a few:
GTX 780 Ti (preferably EVGA) - I love my 650 but I'd like to know see how the other side does








Crucial M500 960GB - 1TB of Solid State storage, 'nuff said. (and my 128gb m4 is running out of space xD)
Some decent quiet 80mm fan - the one that came with my case sounds like a vacuum, and I can't afford to pay 20$ shipping for a fan (unless the fan is already paid for)

*Gaming:*
I'm not much of a gaming peripherals guy, I've been using my logitech wireless kb/m combo and my ps3 controller, however I wouldn't mind a little "luxury" with a mechanical keyboard and a high dpi mouse.
Any decent mechanical keyboard (preferably 10key-less "Quick Fire Rapid, etc.."
Any decent high dpi mouse with a few extra buttons.(preferably claw grip)
Any decent 5.1/7.1 headset. (I hear good things about audio-technica's high end line, I know I have a low end model that sounds great, but isn't that comfortable tho)
Would love a 5.1/7.1 speaker system







(preferably logitech)
Oh and I almost forgot, a mouse pad since I currently use my old english book as one xD

*Things OCN would love:*
Pebble Watch - Because I would love one too.
3D Printers - Because, why not?









Thanks sincerely, for doing all that you do








I mean this contest and the ultimate rig contest are just very generous, and I feel sorry I can't do you good enough for what you do











edit: actually since it's $4k for everyone, I think I should be more reasonable for what I ask









so let's re-do this!









*Computer Hardware:*
Too much to list xD, but here's a few:
GTX 760 (preferably 760 mini) - Sounds like the best deal really








Some decent 240GB+ SSD - (my 128gb m4 is running out of space xD)
Some decent quiet 80mm fan - the one that came with my case sounds like a vacuum, and I can't afford to pay 20$ shipping for a fan (unless the fan is already paid for)
One of those brackets that turn 3x5,25 bays to a 120mm fan slot - I have 3 bays sitting there doing nothing, and I think the rig could use some positive pressure.
a 120mm fan filter for ^ - lol I think this might be more important than the fan itself xD
1tb-4tb internal hdd - (preferably wd black/blue or seagate) my good old 1tb passport is running out of storage real quick.
Some decent micro atx case - (preferably silence oriented like the define mini) or (htpc style like the GD05/6) My rig is in my bedroom, need I say more?








Xonar DG - I keep reading about how add-on sound cards are awesome and I want to try it








An ATX power supply (550w-650w) - (preferably modular) I was an idiot and I got the silverstone SFX psu when my case supported ATX :/ (my brothers pc could use my sfx psu as I have a geforce 210 thats laying around)
Any monitor with DVI - I'm currently using the old plasma tv we had in the living room but replaced, and I have to zoom in ~250%-300% to read things









*Gaming:*
I'm not much of a gaming peripherals guy, I've been using my logitech wireless kb/m combo and my ps3 controller, however I wouldn't mind a little "luxury" with a mechanical keyboard and a high dpi mouse.
Any decent mechanical keyboard (preferably 10key-less "Quick Fire Rapid, etc.."
Any decent high dpi mouse with a few extra buttons.(preferably claw grip)
Any decent 5.1/7.1 headset. (I hear good things about audio-technica's high end line, I know I have a low end model that sounds great, but isn't that comfortable tho)
Would love a 5.1/7.1 speaker system







(preferably logitech)
Oh and I almost forgot, a mouse pad since I currently use my old english book as one xD
^nothing changed there, sorry for being greedy xD

*Things Overclockers would love:*
Pebble Watch - Because I would love one too.
3D Printers - Because, why not?







( and I have ideas that could use a 3d printer)

Hey what do know? I ended up wanting even more stuff *facepalm*

Thanks again for this magnificent opportunity.


----------



## shlunky

Man, stuff like this sure is fun (even when I don't win)!!

*Computer Hardware*
* New dual video card set up [GTX 780/ti (EVGA Classified) OR R9 290/X (Gigabyte WF3/Asus DCU/Sapphire VaporX) --- Because my 560 ti's are just not enough anymore.
* Not small capacity SSD (240GB - 512GB) Sandisk, Samsung, Intel brand if possible --- I have run out of space and need to install some IDE's.....and more games TOO!!!
* QNIX QX2710 Glossy --- Isn't more better?
* Anything from my desired server build (2x L5639 (on ebay $84) / X8DTi-LN4F / 6x ST4000NC000 / Adaptec RAID 6805 / 6x KVR13LR9D4/8HC) --- So I can set up my website (portfolio reasons), cloud storage, and a number of other things...

*Things Tech People would Love*
* Nikon - AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-200mm --- Because the wife needs a better lense for her camera and I am too broke to be able to buy it for her.
* iPad 4/air --- The wife wants one.
* PLANTRONICS GameCom Commander --- My headset is broken and being held together with rubber bands, lol.

*Gaming*
* PS4 --- Because I am too broke to buy my son (whom doesn't really need it anyway) one for Christmas.
* GT6 for PS3 --- I enjoy racing games. Would love to play this one too!!
* BF4 Premium for PC --- I would love to play the game, since a number of people I know have it.

Thanks OCN!
Such a great thing to do for the community, especially during the Holiday's!!
§


----------



## Blackhawk4

*Computer Hardware*

27" QNIX QX2710 - For 1440p gaming
A Sapphire Radeon R9 290X 4GB. - To handle newer games at the 1440p
Intel Core i7-4770K - Would be a very nice upgrade from my i5 750. Would help in streaming a lot.
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H - Good MB to go with 4770k

*Things Overclockers Would Love*


Nexus 7 - Great tablet for school
*Gaming*


Playstation 4 - Next gen console to play the new games that have come out.
NBA 2K14 (PS4) - Best basketball game out and on next gen consoles it improved even more.
Battlefield 4 (PC) - Looks great and hopefully is even more than than battlefield 3 was.


----------



## xPwn

*Computer Hardware*
XFX Radeon R9 290 - To play games the way they were intended. Max graphics, 60FPS
Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD - Tired of waiting for eternity to turn on the big PC
Corsair GS800 PSU - The one thing I need to be able to accommodate upgrades in my system.

*Gaming*
LG 24" LED Monitor - My Acer monitor is a bit small, strains my eyes, and 900p is a bit low these days









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Galaxy Gear- I like watches, but I want something a bit more


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Computer Hardware
A variable speed D5 - My current one is very noisy without the speed control
Any NVidia 780ti - Nuff said lol
Some new Noctua 120mm fans- My current stock ones are awful

Things Overclockers Would Love
Nexus 7 - I really want a tablet and the nexus is amazing!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

*Product 1:* Samsung 4TB External HDD : http://www.ebuyer.com/501529-seagate-4tb-expansion-stbv4000200

*Reason I want it* : As always external storage is one of the best ways to back up that vital data, especially data that resides on your network. Backup is hugely important for me due to the large amounts of data I have and if something were to happen to it, it would be fairly catastrophic. As a I am someone who enjoys overclocking and tinkering with systems, data backup is essential as with such tinkering there comes risks of data corruption/loss, as such I would want one of these to avoid that particular situation.

*Product 2:* Sennheiser HD558 : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sennheiser-High-Headphones-E-A-R-Technology/dp/B004FEEY9A

*Reason I want it:* As a PC gamer and avid music lover, I crave quality headphones for those rich sounds and deep base but more so for audio clarity. When gaming I find it not only a much more immersive experience but a much more audio accurate one, lets face it, in multi player it always helps to hear the enemy coming up from behind !

*Product 3:* Corsair 64GB Flash Survivor Stealth : http://www.ebuyer.com/391386-corsair-64gb-flash-survivor-stealth-military-style-usb-cmfss3-64gb

*Reason I want it:* I am always finding myself transferring files to other locations whether it be work or personal, as these files are generally larger than your standard USB drive, a larger drive such as a 64GB drive provides the space I need, further more as much of the files I transfer are of an important nature, and lets face it, we want our files taken from one location to arrive safely to its new location ! as such it is critical that I do as much as I can to keep the USB drive safe. With this particular product as you will see from its description, it is designed to be very tough wearing with features such as being water resistant up to 200M and having a hard anodized Aluminium shell to protect against impacts. I think all in all this would be the best USB drive to go for if you have file protection first and foremost in mind.

*Games *

*Product 1 :* Metal Gear Solid 5 : Ground Zeroes (PS4)

*Reason I want it:* I have always been a huge fan of the series, as such I want to carry on the MGS experience

*Product 2:* Battlefield 4 (PS4)

*Reason I want It* : Fantastic looking multiplayer, enjoyed BF3 multiplayer but BF4 takes it to a new level, would love to give it a blast.


----------



## marc0053

Computer Hardware

ASUS Rampage IV black edition - My RIVE has bent pins and being buggy. it's time to upgrade
I7 4960x - my 3930k is getting old for benchmarking
GTX 780Ti Classified - My PNY GTX 780 is very limited when overclocking
Corsair 900D - my CM storm trooper can't hold all my watercooling items
Corsair 1200i PSU - my corsair 1050x often shuts down when I benchmark


----------



## Ghost12

*Computer Hardware*

Plextor m5 pro - 512 Extreme ssd

Reason is for current game storage and the obvious benefit of loading times

*Gaming*

MSG5

Reason is looks to be awesome upcoming title.

Not a big list.


----------



## rv8000

*Computer Hardware*

EK Radeon R9-290X Acetal GPU Block - VRM temps are crazy on 290/290x, I really want to get into water cooling to push this card and see how far it can go. My Sapphire 290 seems to be a pretty decent clocker and I only think it will get better under water.

Swiftech Apogee HD CPU Waterblock (Black)- Need a block for my very first loop, recommended to me by a few people and swiftech always make a good product, visually appealing to boot!

Another amazing contest, will definitely make for some happy holidays


----------



## Clovertail100

*Computer Hardware:*

*2x SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE1T0BW 2.5" 1TB SATA III TLC SSD:* - Because honestly, who _doesn't_ want one of these in r0?
*Two Sapphire Radeon R9 290X's:* - In all they're glory.
*Intel i7 4930K* with a *ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition LGA 2011* - Getting up to speed.
*G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2400 F3-19200CL9Q-16GBZMD*

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*

*Two EK-FC R9-290X Nickel Waterblocks (Original CSQ)*
*Swiftech Apogee Drive II for socket 2011*
*Silverstone TJ11*
To calm those thermals!

*Gaming:*

All of the above.


----------



## Starbomba

Here are my recommendations

*Computer Hardware*
Xeon E5-2697 v2 - There's no bigger epeen than this, especially for BOINC/[email protected]
2x Reference 290x - Get them underwater or with a good aircooler and trounce anything
Crucial M500/Samsung 840 EVO 1 TB - Games aren't getting smaller after all

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
XSPC Raystorm 240/360 kit - Easy, no frills intro to true watercooling
Tegra Note 7 or Nexus 7 2013 - For on-the-go enjoyment
Intel to solder the die to the IHS on Ivy/Haswell CPU's - What overclocker wouldn't love that









*Gaming*
PS4 - IMHO, the best console


----------



## MoGTy

*Computer Hardware*

ASUS R9 290X : I absolutely love the performance, even more so if it had a decent cooler.

i7-4770K - Simply the best from the 1150 platform.

ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME : Bonkers Mobo for insane overclocks from a great manufacturer !

*Gaming*

Assassin's Creed 4 : love the game, but don't have the money for it right now.


----------



## NateST

Computer Hardware
780Ti Classified - If it runs anything like my current card, it's going to be a monster
Samsung 840 Pro - I need more storage space, conventional HDDs are to slow for my taste now a days.
Xonar STX - Need a good sound card.

Things Overclockers Would Love
LN2 Pot - Extreme Overclocking
Experience to LN2 Overclock - Not blowing up hardware is a good thing

Gaming
ATH700 - Need a decent pair of headphones for gaming
\


----------



## anoob

*Computer Hardware*

Western Digital 2TB Green Drives - I want 5 more of these to finish my JBOD Sans Digital storage tower, I'm running out of space and need to expand.

Asus/Sapphire 290 or 290X - I'm about 2-3 generations behind in GPU power and have to play games like Arkham Origins in windowed mode with lower graphics details, I would really like something that would be an upgrade.

Asus P8Z77-V PRO - I would like this board to replace my P67 board so when I'm not gaming I can turn off my main GPU and save power to surf on the onboard Intel GPU.

Ducky Mechanical Keyboard Cherry MX Red or CodeKeyboard - I want to replace my current keyboard with a newer one so it's easier to press the keys while typing, Cherry MX black isn't enjoyable for typing

NEC EA294WMi-BK - I would like this monitor because I draw and the extra screen space would help for drawing from reference and would be nice when I'm programming

Naga Hex or Ouroboros - I always have one main mouse and a backup mouse because I'm a heavy PC user, my Naga is wearing out and the left click broke and I had to manually make a plastic piece for the clicker and glue it with super glue, the Naga Hex's left click doesn't click as smooth anymore. I don't find myself using all those 12 buttons on the Naga anymore and would like the Hex for less side buttons or the Ouroboros because it's pretty much the replacement for Diamondback where I first started using Razer mouses

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Samsung 840 SSD - Not everyone is on SSD yet, I'm sure everyone would love an SSD for fast boot up

USB flash drive - it always come in handy for anyone to copy files over

3DMark Advanced Edition - every overclocker wants to test how well their system runs so their arsenal is not complete without a proper software to test it with

Malwarebytes Pro License - everyone uses a computer and they're bound to get malware sooner or later, a Pro license for MBAM would be nice for anyone who doesn't already have it

Mousepad - anyone who uses a computer could use a quality mouse pad from their favorite brand

Super Lux HD 681 Headphones - anyone who want a good introductory headset into the audio world would appreciate a good quality pair of headphones to listen to their music or hear the cool music from their games

Corsair H100i - would be a nice item to have for new overclockers as an introduction to watercooling and overclocking

*
Gaming*

Playstation 4 - Console exclusives are well exclusive and even though a lot of us game in PC some console games will just stay consoles, I'm sure everyone is looking forward to the next Metal Gear Solid open world

XBOX One - same as the PS4, there are exclusives that will just be on consoles if you don't want a PS4 you get an XBOX One

Battlefield 4 - it would be nice to have if you don't already have it


----------



## Truedeal

*Computer Hardware*
Radeon 7870 any however, this one in particular would be nice.
I've come to really notice my 7770 falling behind, even with this tormenting overclock.

A Motherboard - Tired of Micro ATX and crappy 3+1 vrms and want to try something new.

Hyper 212+ My stock amd cooler won't handle anything further.

A Fan contoller Matches the case I would put all this in and only a mad man would run that Delta at full rpm all day.

A Delta Fan I like fans, real fans, and this would go on the 212+.

8gb ddr3 - Seeing as I'm still using 4gb of ddr2, this would be great !

An Fx 6300 - so I can put it through hell with that mobo ^ and give my 910 to a relative because their situation is much worse than mines.

A new monitor (Did you know I'm still not experiencing 1080p ) that one includes all kinds of useful things in the box that I wouldn't have to buy or find.

*Gaming*
PlayStation 4 because I want to jump into console gaming again, or at least I know some people who will









*Other*
Yamaha NS 6490. Being addicted to speakers like I am. Just look at them...

Thank you once again


----------



## phenom01

Computer Hardware.
ASUS Xonar Essence STX...My DX has been buggy since day one.
780TI Any brand...Would like to go back to a single card config.

Things Overclockers would love.
Any good modern Cellphone...I am using a ancient Verizon phone(like 7 years old)

Gaming
A playstation 4 headset...Got a PS4 and havnt consoled gamed in a decade dont know which to buy.
Watchdogs for PS4(preorder)...The whole reason I got a PS4 and it got delayed.
BF4 for PS4...I loved all BF games and currently have a PS4 with no purchased games lol.
Driveclub for PS4...Havnt played a racing game since Ridge Racer for PS1.


----------



## soulwrath

*Computer Hardware*
XSPC Raystorm 750 r360, with the back plates for 2x 590 gtx's so that i can push my system more
9590 - upgrade form 8350, would again like to push this chip and see how high i can get it clocked at safe voltage/temperatures
K70 Corsair Keyboard - black/red i have a k120 with the markings rubbing off - would like to see what a mechanical feels like all the time

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nvidia Tablet Tegra
AT&T HTC ONE - just better then what i got - s4 - too much bloatware and i dont really want to unlock it just incase

*Gaming*
- Battlefield 4 - iffy about this pick just because of all the glitches and it seems like its just 3.5 - also the fact that it uses all 8 cores of 8350 is kind of weird from what i have read

ty OCN


----------



## dman811

*Computer Hardware*

3._Intel i7 4820K_, my i5 760 is really showing its age, and I would like to put it to use somewhere else, also the extra threads would really help out in 3D rendering
3._Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4_, pretty much the same reason I want to replace my motherboard as I do my CPU, that and I could actually overclock with this one
6._EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified_, at least 20/7 folding
1._G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB 2133MHz CAS 9_, Constantly using 7.5+GB of RAM, but I always have at least 20 tabs open in two separate windows
4._SeaSonic SS-750KM3 750W_, because my PSU is shoddy at best
Dell U2713HM, IPS 1440p goodness
SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB, moar SSD
7._Fractal Design Define R4_, sexiest case ever
2._Western Digital WD2003FZEX 2TB HDD_ I have less than 80GB left on my 4 drives after Ghosts and BF4

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

5._Corsair H100i_, because it is a step in the watercooling direction

*Gaming*

8._Nintendo 3DS_ because all of my friends have one
9._Pokemon X or Y_ because all of my friends have at least one copy of each game

Key:
Numbered In order of the most important things
Underlined & Italicized = REALLY want
Underlined but not Italicized = want, but not as badly


----------



## inevitable7

ah, wish i was within the post limit


----------



## dzyvette

*Computer Hardware*

Rampage IV Black Edition X79 Motherboard - This would complement perfectly with the 4930k I would be buying this Christmas!

GTX 780ti - This card would perfect for me since I would like to go back to single card gaming, but still keeping the great performance needed to cater to my 1440p 96hz monitor.

*Gaming*

PS4 - Because I want to try console gaming again







.


----------



## KrazyKap

*Computer Hardware*

GTX 760/670 - Any that uses a short PCB like the reference design and waterblock for my WIP SFF build








Watercooling parts - My first time and I'm hard pressed to afford it. Still need XSPC Raystom Intel block, clear tubing, small tube res and pump and purple coolant for my SFF build mentioned
Dell U2713HM - I would love to move up in resolution and experience more immersive gaming as well as have more screen real estate for productivity and general use. Also I'd like to move away from this cheap TN panel.
Dremmel Tool + Modding supplies - I have done a little modding recently but won't have access to the same workshop any longer and want to move forwards (not backwards)
Moar Hardware - For a new build I'd love to cram two 420mm rads in a BitFenix Ghost and watercool the best components I can get my hands on (I can dream very big hehe - RIVE-BE, Quad 290X..?)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Jobs! - For one reason or another, most of us humble folk here cannot afford everything we want. In some cases, this is largely due to the fact that we don't have the ability to earn income - not old enough or not educated enough yet, whatever the case may be.
More Connectedness - Finding people with close interests or close geographical location to game with or discuss the weather
Build Inspiration - Ideas for builds as well as a reason to justify spending so much on this hobby
To win stuff -









*ONE OF THESE*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1445623/redharbinger-up-for-pre-order/20#post_21258015
So much want. Much better than I could build myself...









*Gaming*

Battlefield 4 - One game that I'd like to join the buzz for, been missing out while at boarding school
Star Citizen pledge package - My gaming group are all jumping on board, and I wish I could find the cash to shell out for a decent ship

Thanks admin and whichever other admins had input on this - great idea!


----------



## Pandora51

*Computer Hardware*

Corsair AX760 psu - I have some trouble with my Hx750. I did someday a RMA and now its sleeved. But under load its extremly loud like a hurricane. With headphones I can live with that but its not nice. Otherwise for a second RMA I would need to remove all the sleeve and replace the psu for the rma periode or get a new and better psu.

A custom waterloop like the XSPC RayStorm 750 360 - This would be the first watercooling set ever for me and its propably one of the things I cant spend money for in the next years but I would really like to experience this once.

Gtx 780 Ti - For godness single gpu performance and best gaming experience

I7 - 4930k - Who wouldn´t like to own the best Cpu with 6 cores and 5 ghz with heavy OC? Its THE enthusiast Cpu.

ASUS Rampage IV X79 - The same reason as the i7 - 4930k

Dell U2713HM - To move from 1080p TN to a 1440p IPS to get the nice advantages from IPS. The Resolution is a sweet extra for office and gaming.

Corsair K70 mx blue - I love mechanical keyboards since I own my K60 keyboard with red switches but I would love to have some mx blue for the tactile feeling which is a great mix for writing and gaming.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Smartphone: Nokia Lumia 925 or Samsung Note 3 - I own the Samsung galaxy ace 2 with one more year in a contract. Its a nice budget phone but its slow (android 4.12), the screen is not big enough and the battery life is not really good. The Note 3 is propably one of the best smartphones out there with really good specs but it might be a overkill. From a ace 2 to a Note 3 its a huge difference. Still its my dream smartphone. The 925 is nice too and a good allround smartphone (more the realistic choice If I need to buy a smartphone). Anyways I always wanted to try the dark side (cookies ya know): Windows phone!

Dell venue 8 pro - You know there are so many android tablets out and some are pretty good like the Nexus 7 but finally we see some nice 8" W8.1 tablets for an extremly good price and its not any longer holding you back like android with most tasks. You are able to do everything with. Even running sc1 on it







I believe W8.1 tablets are great and very very effective and useful.
This is a reason why I would like to own one and use it for daily tasks and university.

A new screwdriver set - Just a High quality set for general use and for computer hardware.

*Gaming*
_

The idea behind this giveaway is just.. awesome!


----------



## Servos

Computer Hardware

g.skill tridentX 4x8gb 2133ghz kit - This ram just seems to work and I hear it uses the same chips as the magical Samsung.

Asus rampage IV Black edition - I have the red one, but to be honest the red and black theme is getting old. With all black I would have an excuse to re-build and pick a different color.

Corsair 900D - This case is huge. After seeing it in a micro center however it seems perfect.


----------



## LunaP

And here I thought the monthly give away was already being generous, OC goes and does this. Truly shows the family values and ethics in the community of knowledge and enthusiasts. Proud to be part of it.

As a fellow site owner, I understand the time and effort it takes to maintain everything, so you have my thanks and respect.

Computer Hardware:
*1TB Samsung Evo* - Great place to store games and other things, as well as cache for encoding/transcoding etc. And because there's no such thing as Over Kill on OCN (same goes for any of the above )
*4960X* - Heavy support for 3D rendering, Multi tasking, multi VM's, Project work, Photoshop/3DS Max / Maya , Premiere, and more as well as enough to back up 300+ open tab's spanning 5 monitors and the power to let me stay on 24/7. That and push it to 5+
*Nvidia Titan* - So I can complete my Tri-SLI setup and ride @ max settings once I get my parts together for my new Rig I'm attempting to build. 3x 120hz @1440p X-Stars (once I buy 2 more )

Things Overclocks Would Love

*Caselabs TH10 Case* - Because Go big or go home and never need to upgrade again w/ a CL and it's an OC's dream with the sheer amount of room for RAD's etc.
*Asus 4k 31.5" Monitor* - What Overclocker wouldn't want to use this to test the fruits of their OC success, and because owning one of those would be god send and I'd never look away from the brilliance.
*CintiQ 22" or 24" HD* - For the artists and animators as well as heavy 3D Game/Designers in many of us. I do heavy photoshop and lightroom work as well as detailing and drawing. Also I'm working on a comic and am getting into 3D Animation, so this would greatly help.

Gaming
*PS4* - Because the New Final Fantasy games will be amazing on this system and I must keep up w/ the count









Hope everyone has an amazing holiday season.


----------



## micul

Computer Hardware
Product Name 1 - RM Series 1000W 80PLUS Gold Certified Power Supply - i just need a good power supply for my benching sessions
Product Name 2 - Intel Core i7-4770K - need spmething new .Fast and good cpu
Product Name 3 - ATI 290X - Need a powerfull card to be able to play latest titles .

Things Overclockers Would Love
Product Name 3 - Dimastech Easy V3.0 Bench/Test Table - like them . i could put my stuff more nicer .
Product Name 4 - Fluke 179 TRMS Multimeter w/ Backlight & Temperature - to use with the above parts

Gaming
Product Name 5 - Battlefield 4 - like series
Product Name 6 - Call of Duty Ghost - because i have every single one before .


----------



## Name Change

Computer Hardware
3770K or 4770K wanna get into some vid ediiting
512GB SSD any brand for games and such.
Corsair Vengeance K70 Cherry MX Blue Switches love the blues or
Corsair Vengeance 2100 Wireless hate cables.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Pebble Smartywatch -> Seen it on linus tech tips, looks so cool.
Def Nexus 5- who doesn't love a good phone.

Gaming
Crysis 3
Call of Duty Ghost b/c I haven't played cod since first one lol.










Another







for lucky peeps who get there wishes.. =)


----------



## InsideJob

This is quite the wonderful giveaway as always







I'll try not to go overboard









*Computer Hardware:*
*1- NZXT Hale 90V2 850W PSU*
My current 500W PSU is being stretched to it's limits with my system and the Hale 90V2 is a wonderful upgrade leaving me room for a second video card if ever added in the future and it matches my case









*2- Swiftech H220*
This would be a wonderful upgrade from my current Cooler Master Hyper 212 to help me push all the mhz out of my new FX 6300, and would allow me up to add a GPU block if I decide to liquid cool my GPU in the future.

*Things overclockers would love:*
*1- BenQ XL2720T 27IN 120HZ Monitor*
Would love to have 3D possibility on my system and this monitor would provide that with all the benefits that come with a 3D ready monitor









*2- ASUS Xonar Essence STX PCI-E1 SPDIF Sound Card*
Who wouldn't like better audio? My current headset is totally run off my onboard audio which isn't bad but this would sure help!

*Gaming:*
*1- Avermedia Live Gamer HD*
I am really interested in streaming and recording gameplay much more often and this is the best way to do it at full resolution and minimal system load.

*2- Logitech G27 Dual Motor Force Feedback Leather Racing Wheel with Pedals*
Been wanting to play some racing games and possibly Euro Truck Simulator but no desire to on PC without a wheel. This would sure do the job


----------



## FlyingNugget

*Computer Hardware*
*Gigabyte Windforce 770GTX 2GB* -Folding/BF4
*Samsung 840pro 256* -I'm a student, need more space!

Thank you for your consideration, and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wow! Amazing contest, as usual...I'm in.

*Computer Hardware*
Asus R9 290X - I wanna grab these to mine cryptocoins and help pay my rent and studies, and also for benchmarking at hwbot under water.
Asus R9 290X - idem
EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 - Need a good capable power supply for the new GPUs and hexacore
Intel Core i7 4930K cpu - My 3820 isn't the best clocker and I really enjoy competitive benchmarking
Rampage IV Black Edition - I love ram overclocking as well as pushing my cpu and gpus hard, but my x79-ud3 is severely lacking in that dept.
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2800 (PC3 22400) Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M4A2800C12 - I love ram...
SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE250KW 2.5" TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) With Desktop Bundle Kit - Need an upgrade for my Intel 40gb sata2 ssd.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Koolance VID-AR290X Water Block - Need this to push my 290X cards hard and also keep them cool and quiet when mining full time.








Koolance VID-AR290X Water Block - idem
PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 1/2in. OD - Crystal Clear - Need extra tubing heh
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240 Radiator - Rad space...vital
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator - Same
Gelid Silent 12 pwm fans x 6 - Need airflow

EDIT: I'd be happy with the dual gpus and the psu honestly...the rest is optional


----------



## Snowmen

*Computer Hardware*
I wouldn't mind getting an Xbox One









Maybe a new GPU since my current one is getting old, something like a 29 280X/R9 290









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
More Overclock.net clothes (unless that's considered to be overclocking gear







). There used to be some great looking T-shirts on sale for the folding team but nothing really cool that's OCN branded!









*Gaming*
Forza Motorsport 5 on Xbox One (Duh!) since I really like racing games
Battlefield 4 because shooters are also fun


----------



## ClickJacker

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GTX 780ti - Would be a nice upgrade from my gtx 465s
4930k - My current cpu is starting to show its age.
ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 - To go along with the 4930k.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
XSPC Raystorm EX240 kit - To get into watercooling.
27 or 30inch monitor - Would like to upgrade for photo editing.

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4- PC


----------



## Farmer Boe

Computer Hardware

*Intel 4770K* - This would be a nice processor to go with my Z87X-UD3H which is sitting quietly in the corner until I can afford an i7.

*Phanteks Enthoo Primo* - This is the best case within reason for watercooling any enthusiast rig. I can't wait to get my hands on one once they are more widely available.
*
SeaSonic SS-520FL2* - One of the best passive power supplies. This would go good with any HTPC or 24/7 rig (like mine!). I've been watching these PSU's for sales but they sure don't happen often.

Things Overclockers Would Love

*Mayhems Ultra-Pure H20 coolent* - This stuff is useful for anyone who has a watercooling loop or plans on trying watercooling for the first time.

Gaming
*
Playstation 4* - The latest and greatest. Who wouldn't want the new console?
*
Crysis 3* - I loved the first two but don't have the most recent one yet.

Thanks for putting this on Admin! OCN always surprises me with its generosity.


----------



## zooterboy

*Computer Hardware*

ASUS RIVE Black - Because I can't afford to upgrade...

Intel 4930k - Because even though I can buy one for $400 off, I still can't afford it.

EVGA GTX 780Ti - These 480s are 3.5 years old...an eternity. Fun Fact: Each 780Ti is exactly 5 times the core count of a GTX 480.


----------



## Badwrench

*Computer Hardware*
1. Intel 4770K - This is a great processor that more than holds it's own against the socket 2011 offerings. Not to mention, my 960T is starting to show its age with many of the newer games.
2. GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI - The idea of going to a small form factor is very intriguing. This board has all the features that I want/need, and the monochrome finish goes with any build I can think of.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
3. LG 29EA93-P 29" 5ms HDMI 21:9 UltraWide - Whats not to love. Super wide single monitor with a tiny bezel. Lets you watch movies in true format, or run a benchmark with all monitoring software on the same screen. I have tried the multi-monitor thing, and it just takes up too much space. Not to mention, gaming at 21:9 is awesome.
4. Ducky DK9087 Shine 3 TKL White LED Backlit Mechanical Keyboard (Blue Cherry MX) - As an avid computer enthusiast, I spend a dramatic amount of time in front of my computer - might as well interact with it in the best way possible.

*Gaming*
5. Razer DeathAdder 2013 - I love my Deathadder Black, and would just replace it with the newer version. Of all the mice I have tried, this is the most comfortable to me.
6. XTRAC PADS Ripper XXL Mouse Pad - Hitting the edge of your pad, or having your KB move away from you in an intense game is super annoying.
7. Sennheiser PC360 headset - Quality sound during gaming or being able to hear your team mates is essential.
8. Steam Box - The idea of this is what I have been waiting for. This takes the aspects of PC gaming that I love and moves them to my couch. I have tried doing the whole Gaming HTPC, but just didn't like all the needed peripherals in the living room, and the fact that you can't see anything on a 1080p TV from 10 ft. away (note that this was before big-picture mode was available).

Thank you OCN for continuing to put out these wonderful surveys and contests. All the data gathered can only help our community. The format that you implemented had me really thinking about what I truly want/need as a computer enthusiast versus what media pushes on us. The additional bonus that we may actually win some of the listed items is icing on the cake.


----------



## Jack Mac

Computer Hardware
i7 3770k - Need the extra horsepower, I would love to OC something new, and I don't like my dud i5 very much.
2x EVGA reference 780TI - need this power for 120Hz lightboost, and epeen.
EVGA 1000 P2 - I want a nice and quiet PSU after enduring this loud TX750 v2.
3x EIZO FG2421 for portrait surround
Corsair K70 - I want a nice keyboard, but it's not at the top of my list.
Samsung Evo 128GB SSD - I just need a modest SSD for my computer
Astro A40 headset, nothing wrong with my cheap Corsair headset, I'd just like more.

Things Overclockers Would love
What I mentioned above








I'm an overclocker and would love any of the items listed.

Gaming
BF4 Premium, I would love it because I know I'm going to spend a lot of time in BF4, I have over 700 hours in BF3.

Misc
A car that's clean and runs well


----------



## vitality

Computer Hardware
i7 4770k- wanting to upgrade CPU's
Asus sabertooth z87 mobo- for the CPU

Things Overclockers Would Love
Google Nexus 7- Great for on the go forum reading

Gaming
Sony Playstation 4- wanting to get a new gen console
NBA 2k14


----------



## ThorsMalice

Computer Hardware:
EVGA 780sc ACX - Would be nice to have a second one, saved up for 2 years to buy a new system only to fall short of a 2nd to max out games at 144hz.

Things Overclockers Would Love:
Galaxy S4 or LG G2 (Verison) - My ancient Droid X can barely run half a day without dying/crashing and i'm stuck buying a phone off contract so I don't lose my unlimited data plan.
Synology DS413j - Lost over 5tb of data when one of my old drives failed on me, been looking into a Nas storage so that my family and me can all backup our stuff safely.
BFM & KCCO shirt from thechive - not tech but heck i've been trying for months to get a hold of one of those shirts but they sell out instantly!

Gaming:
Payday 2 (4 pack)
Forced (4 pack) - Have some buddies that i've been playing games with for a couple years and everyone always buys games for each other, these and any good co-op/multiplayer games would be a nice gift for us all.


----------



## Coree

Computer Hardware
R9 290 - Great price-to-performance ratio








XFX 850W 80+ Bronze PSU - May Crossfire the 290's in the future

Things Overclockers Would Love
Nexus 10 Tablet - Greatly performing and 1600p resolution on a tablet is amazing.

Gaming
Battlefield 4 - Looks great and I would want to test it out


----------



## Shurr

Computer Hardware

A new ssd for my computer! my current one is almost full...too many games...too little sdd space!
A new 2-3tb hdd for my server, my current one is almost full! too many movies and tv shows our there! with more being released weekly! cant keep up!
A new 7970 or so would be nice!

Things Overclockers Would Love

Not sure if this is computer hardware or not...but a new keyboard, my currernt one has to have the 'm; key pressed 3-4times for it to register..a nice mechanical one would be nice
A new cell phone...using a hand me down iphone 3, since i lost my nice android phone...no plan upgrade=new phone too much

Gaming

dont care for a ps4/xbox, but would like the new wii just for ssb/mariokart/ the new zelda title.

For PC, I play LoL, a riot RP card is always nice..cant ever have enough skins...

And lastly, though I dont think its possible, someone to buy me one of those nice fancy/expensive Star Citizen ships =p


----------



## phazer11

Computer Hardware

(The first thing I buy whenever I get the money will be a graphics card... which with the way things look now that'll be another few years)
1. EVGA GTX 780Ti 3GB - Would be nice.
Link 1

Link 2
2. EVGA GTX 780 3GB - Would be nice.

Link
3. EVGA GTX 770 4GB - I was going to buy at least this level card (if not the 780) myself for Christmas (with the $120 I have in EVGA bucks) since my current card (a GTX 460 768MB) sucks for gaming and is on it's last legs I fear. When I saw the 780Ti had come out I looked at the 780's price and could (at the time) just barely get it. However, I was in a car wreck just recently and now all I can do is dream...
Link

While I'm wishing for things I'll probably never get. I'd love a new monitor (TV that's hooked up to my PS3, and PC) this one's been in use for going on 4 years now (surprised it turns still works). Or a new cpu cooler (currently on air). Or a new cpu (mine's a bit degraded, have to use a bump in volts to get it to run at stock frequencies)

4. Intel Core i7-3770

Link

5a. RX360 Liquid Cooler

Link

(or)

5b. Corsair H100i Liquid Cooler

Link

6. 3DTV

Either

Link 1

(or)

Link 2

Happy holidays everyone have a safe trip for Thanksgiving, Kwanza or Hanukkah. Good luck and thanks again OCN for doing these kinds of things.


----------



## animal0307

Computer Hardware:

Brown switch full size Keyboard - Possibly with white LED's. I'd like to give a mech keyboard a shot. White back lighting looks best in my opinion.

2 TB hard drive blue or black WD - I want to consolidate my 3 mismatched storage drives in to one bay.

AMD 290X and corresponding water block - Would like to upgrade my my old tired 5870. Since I'm water cooled I'd like to water cool the new card too. It would be a great upgrade to my over my 5870 for mining.

Evga Hydro 780 - I want to give the green team a shot some day. With the hydro I don't have to worry about getting the right card and water block combo. I'd also be able to effectively fold with it too.

i7 4770k - Not needed but more CPU could never hurt.

3x 20-23" 1080 monitors: My miss matched eyefinity set up is an eye sore







I'd like them to all match and the higher res would be nice. No idea what model but has to be something with DVI in and non glare screen.

Overclocking toys.

IR temp sensor - Temp monitoring by feel is getting a bit old. It would be so nice to point and shoot temps surface temps.

Nexus Tablet - Why not?

300GH card from Butterfly labs: I want to jump into BTC head long. My 5870 and USB eruptor are cute but not fast enough to be profitable.

Gaming:

Nvidia shield/Nintendo DS - Would like a small handheld console.

Xbox One/PS4 - got rid of my 360 about a year ago. Wouldn't mind getting back into the console world.

Steam gifts - I can't think of any games of the top of my head but I can always save it for later.


----------



## IAmDay

Computer Hardware
ASUS VG248QE 144Hz Monitor - I'm running on an old 60hz monitor and an upgrade would be awesome!

Gaming
Battlefield 4 Premium - I love the game and map packs would be super greatly appreciated!


----------



## Citra

Computer Hardware
R9 290x- Raw GPU power at a decent price.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Nexus 5- Would be a great replacement for my aging Galaxy Nexus
Benq W1400-Would be amazing for movies

Gaming
PS4-Would be nice as most of my friends are console gamers.

OCN FTW!


----------



## MightEMatt

*Computer hardware:*
Intel Xeon E3-1275 V3
Asus Z87-WS
Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK

Oh and...
Antec HCP Platinum 1300
Sapphire R9 290
Sapphire R9 290
Sapphire R9 290
Sapphire R9 290

*Other Stuff:*
Shure SRH940
Yamaha RX-V375

*Gaming:*
Gran Turismo 6


----------



## jacksknight

Computer Hardware

Nvidia 750ti - Not out yet, but looks like a great card for the price. Want to be the first on my block with this one!

CORSAIR CX series CX750 750W - Gotta have something to power that new video card!!

Things Overclockers Would Love

Jack links beef jerky - I don't think you should need a reason why i want it. I think people should give reasons for not wanting it!

Gaming

Logitech g400 gaming mouse - My logitech is getting old, the mx518 has served me well but is getting tired and worn.

BenQ XL Series XL2420TE Black-Red 24" - Great starter 120mhz monitor, big upgrade over my Acer 19inch that i ben rocking for 7 years lol.

Thats about it for me, im pretty happy with everything else i got. Want to try and get my system setup for when GTA5 hits PC. Thanks!


----------



## groundzero9

Computer Hardware
AMD R9 290X or 290 - I'd like to upgrade to be ready for the new games 2014 will bring.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Google Nexus 5 - It's the most interesting smartphone on the market.

Gaming
Steelseries Rival mouse - I'd like to replace my aging Deathadder
Thief 4 for PC - I'm a huge fan of the Thief series and can't wait for the next one!


----------



## willll162904

Awesome giveaway thanks so much admin!

*Computer Hardware*

Nvidia 780ti Classified EVGA - Incredible card would be a great upgrade from my 660ti, being a full-time student leaves little money for high end tech

ASUS VG248QE 144hz monitor - Been gaming on 60hz my whole life and would love to experience > than that.

*
Things Overclockers Would Love*

Samsung Galaxy S4 - love my android, though it's very beat up and i would love to get my hands on a galaxy

Avermedia Live Gamer HD - I love to livestream but it's difficult with a single pc setup. Capture card would help me link to a streaming pc

*Gaming*

Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag - Love the AC series but don't have money to purchase the 4th installment.

NHL 14 - LOVE NHL games and really want to get my hands on this game.

COD: Ghosts - Went for BF4 instead but would like to see how this game is.

Some SMITE gems - would like to be able to get some nice skins and such!


----------



## Maxxa

Great Giveaway!
Good luck everyone.

Computer Hardware

I would love another HIS R9 290 - Because I was lucky I could get the first one








A decent 800w PSU - Because I cant crossfire on my current 650w.

Things Overclockers Would Love

Smart Phone, Android based - I still don't have a smart phone

Gaming

Steam Gift card for steam sales - So many games so so many I would love to have.


----------



## CarFreak302

*Computer Hardware*
Nvidia GTX 780 Ti (Preferably MSI or EVGA) - Would love a new GPU!
Samsung 840 Pro SSD or Crucial M500 (~500GB) - Upgrade my current SSD with more speed, this is OCN after all!
WD Black 1TB or 2TB HDD - More storage is always welcome, and I plan to pick a few of these up on Cyber Monday as it stands.
Corsair H100i or H80i - Would really like to try water cooling again, even though I know it's a closed unti









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 5 - Upgrade from my current phone, the Nexus 4.
Nexus 7 or 10 - Don't currently have a tablet, and would love one!
Ducky Year of the Snake Keyboard w/ Brown Switches - Would love a back lit keyboard!
Dell UltraSharp 24" or 27" Monitor - Would really like to try out the IPS monitor craze.
ASUS VG248QE - LIGHTBOOST! G-SYNC!!

*Gaming*
PS4 - I plan to get one sometime next year, so getting one this year would be epic!

Thanks for the chance admin!


----------



## Kokin

*Computer Hardware*

AMD Radeon HD7990 - I would love to get as close to 120FPS as possible on my 1440p @ 120Hz without going into the lowest settings, it's difficult on a single 7950.

Waterblock for 7990 - Need to cool that bad boy.









AMD Radeon R9-290x/290 - Same reason as above, it isn't as powerful as a 7990, but is also cheaper.

Waterblock for R9-290x/290 - These run too hot to not be watercooled.

Swiftech Apogee Drive II + micro-res - A D5 + res is just too big for an mITX build.

Western Digital 2.5" 1TB~2TB HDD - More space is always welcomed.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nexus 5 or Samsung Galaxy S4 - Still currently using a Samsung Galaxy SII and an upgrade sounds sweet.

CODE Tenkeyless Keyboard with MX Clear Switches - I've wanted it ever since it came out, but was always sold out.









Sennheiser HD 558/598/600/650 - Any of these would be a nice upgrade.

*Gaming*

PS4 - Excited for the new games coming out.

Battlefield 4 for PC - I want to join everyone playing it, at least after all the bugs are fixed.

Steam/Origin credit - With the holidays coming up, there are so many deals to be bought!


----------



## Kyronn94

Computer Hardware
Intel Core i7 3770K - The best CPU that is compatible with my motherboard.
MSi GeForce GTX 780 Gaming - My favourite of the 780's.
Sapphire R9 280X Toxic - In my opinion, the coolest looking graphics card on the planet right now!
Corsair H80i - I feel silly having a D14 in my tiny case, it would also allow me to have some better RAM! (Like some HyperX Beast)

Things Overclockers Would Love
Google Nexus 5 - My Samsung Galaxy Y is showing its age









Gaming
Nintendo Wii U - I always love Nintendo's consoles, cannot wait for the more mainstream titles in 2014!

Thanks admin!


----------



## Bradey

Computer Hardware

Radeon R9 290 - my 6970 is struggling eyefinity. just bought one








Waterblock for R9 290- need to keep it cool and quiet wow it is loud.
500gb SSD - would be nice to install games on

Things Overclockers Would Love

Samsung Galaxy S4 - new phone would be nice

Gaming

xbox one/ ps4 - could have a lot of fun.
gaming mouse - mine just died.

Thanks Admin
Happy Holidays to all


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Thanks for this opportunity OCN









*Computer Hardware*

Intel Core i7-4930K Ivy Bridge-E 3.4GHz LGA 2011 - Reason: Go big or go home








NVidia 780 Ti .. again go big or go home








ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard - I would want to upgrade if I won this prize.
*Things Overclockers Would Love*

OCN Sweater/T-shirts

*Gaming*


Logitech G27 Racing Wheel - I had to sell mine and am missing it a lot, would be a great Christmas present









Again thanks for the chance to win OCN.


----------



## Millillion

*Computer Hardware*

i7 4770k
Asrock Z77 Extreme4
16GB DDR3-1600(+) CL≤9
R9 290

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

A good UPS capable of running my computer, a monitor, and a couple external hard drives

*Gaming*

X: Rebirth
Good, simple joystick mainly for X: Rebirth and Star Citizen


----------



## NFSxperts

Computer Hardware
i73770k - building a folding rig
Lots of 4TB harddrives - Need to replace the drives in my NAS
NVIDIA GTX Titan - Just so I can say I have a titan

Things Overclockers Would Love
Lamptron CM615 - Allows you to control fans remotely
CM Glacer 240L - overclocking cpu
Sigma_Cool AIO GPU mount - shipping costs too much for me

Gaming
Thrustmaster T500RS - The best consumer racing wheel
Logitech G700s wireless gaming mouse - Replace my MX518
Steam Games


----------



## MangosTea

*Computer Hardware*

Caselabs Mercury S5 - who wouldn't want a Case labs case? Best quality and looks sharp

EK 780 Fullcover Waterblock - Overclocking with 1.35v on GK110? Yes please, time to eat some 690's

Samsung 840 EVO 1TB SSD - Who wouldn't want 1TB of SSD storage?

Any 4 x 8GB RAM kit - with memory so expensive nowadays, who can play COD: Ghosts and its minimum 8GB of ram?

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Beyer Dynamic DT-990 - amazing sound quality and sound staging. Perfect for not only listening to music but also for gaming.

Nexus 5 - Latest and most up to date Android smartphone. What better way to show your love for all things technology other than having the latest smartphone.

A girlfriend who won't say you spend to much time in front of the computer - Now who wouldn't want that?

*Gaming*

XBox One, or Playstation 4 - Stay somewhat social through multi-player with your friends on the same platform.

COD: Ghosts, or Battlefield 4 - Whichever game suits your fancy, latest and flashiest FPS games out right now.


----------



## gtsteviiee

*Computer Hardware*

AMD R9 290X - A good powerful card that can run any games out in the market right now. I would like to have this because I'd like to run Battlefield 4 on ultra or high settings, and pretty much upgrade my old hardware
i7 4930k - I'd love to be able to video/photo edit with ease and make my more efficiently.
512 Gb Samsung 840 Pro - I'd love to have a quick drive that would make my work a lot more efficiently especially for saving those big video files and photos.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

A UPS - So, during those power surges their PC's would be safe and sound.









*Gaming*

A PS4 would be lovely! - After my PS3 dying on me I would love to have another console to play with my friends when I'm not working or with friends that doesn't have any PC games or a PC that can run any mid-graphically intense game.
Logitech G27 Steering wheel - I'd love to have that more realistic feel to my beloved racing games.


----------



## supermi

Hey Everyone









*Computer Hardware:*
#1 Another GTX titan and waterblock for it surround 3d gaming can really use the extra power my 2 cards are just not enough for max settings!
#2 Maybe another titan as well for rocking crysis 3 etc my current 2 titans need help and if a 3rd is good a 4th would just be beauty!

#3 A 4930k as I can not see the need for a 4960k and my 3820 will need more cpu power with 3 or more titans!!!

#4 780M, My m18x has a 780m and it could use another 780m so i can max out new games !!!! yeah baby!

#5 Little devil or equivalent phase change unit for that 4930k







fun fun fun!

*Things Overclockers would love:*

#6 2013 Nexus 7 as it would be the PERFECT pal for my Nexus 5 hehehe
#8 Sennheisier HD800 can not get much better for music or for gaming!!!!! It would sound GREAT from my Xonar essence one








#9 Benq W1080st cause my current projector in 720p is not crisp and these modern games need CRISPness baby!

*Gaming:*
#10 Titanfall cause it soulds epic.
#11 Star citizen I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE space dogfighting simulation and this game would likely get ALL ALL ALL of my gaming time.
#12 Theif
#13 PS4 I would love to play some of the exclusive games Killzone etc.









So there is my wish list things I would spend ALL holiday long petting, playing with and otherwise smiling at









Happy Holidays!
4.PS4 as there are some cool exclusive games that would be fun for the wife and I to play


----------



## dougb62

*Computer Hardware*:

840 EVO-Series 250GB - Boot times!
GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA ACX Cooler - Well, just because!
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2133 - I do a bit of rendering, and the 8GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600 I have now is a bit "stressed".

*Things Overclockers Would Love*:

Overclock.net Membership - This would rock!
Any Nice Multitester - Useful tool for overclocking, and a heap of other things!


----------



## royalflush5

Computer Hardware:
Corsair 500R - I could use a bit more space in my case
An AMD FX-8350 - It would make my Phenom cry
An R9 290X - I'd put this bad boy to work folding

Things overclockers would love:
Google's Nexus 7 - Because there is no better way to surf the web after I knock my rig out
Leatherman Skeletool - Because my cheap multitool just isn't good enough

Gaming:
Bioshock Infinite (PC) - I should try this game


----------



## killerhz

*Computer Hardware*

EVGA GTX 780 - my 680 seems to be dying

EVGA DARK 79 - need me an upgrade still rocking a x58 classified

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

i7 4930k - to overclock and upgrade


----------



## GREG MISO

Computer Hardware
phenom x6
Nzxt source 530
radeon 7950
radeon 7870xt(aka 7930)

Things Overclockers Would Love
Nexus 5
htc one blue
dell 27 inch 2560x1440

Gaming
battlefield 4
kerble space program
Xbox one
need for speed rivals


----------



## The Fryer

*Computer Hardwar*
A nice headset with mic- not picky just something with good sound and bass
A decent sound card- something other than on board

the reason i am not picky is anything is better than what i have now. i don't care if it is 30-100$ i am not picky, just love my music and it is hard to listen to it on a old headset and on board audio.
or even a ducky keyboard, i have loved them sense they came out.


----------



## Grimwarr

Edit: I can not read, therefore i do not qualify for this contest.

Next year!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Computer Hardware
a 1440p Monitor - because my kids will get what money I have left after bills for XMAS.


----------



## diggiddi

*Computer Hardware*

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 - One of the best 2011 Mobos in existence

G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB - Cos 16gb is definitely not not enuff

SAMSUNG 840 Pro MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SSD - Fast SSD big enuff for my game Library

Mad Catz R.A.T. 7 - One of the most customizable mice available

ASUS PB298Q 3x - All the better to see my enemies before they get fragged

3x Amd Radeon 290 - Currently Best performance per dollar GPU

Seagate barracuda 2TB drive - Enuff space for storage and backup

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

A 4K player and UHD TV - Cos it beats regular Hi def

A 500w Subwoofer - I'd Love to hear the glorious s'plosions as my enemies are blown to shreds

Aeron Chair by Herman Miller - So my backside doesn't hurt after hours of gaming

*Gaming*

Fanatec ClubSport Wheel Base, Table clamp, Formula Rim and Pedals - So I can break the speed limit without getting arrested

BattleField 4 - To see if its better than BF3

F1 2013 - So I can win the Formula One championship, virtually of course









Xbox 360 - Catch up on Halo


----------



## FEAR.

*Computer Hardware*
New graphics card (R9 290 or similar) - Bought a new Dell U2713HM and my 6870 struggles with modern games at 2560x1440.









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 5 - Stock android at its finest. Sadly my Galaxy Nexus is no longer supported and you know we all want the latest and greatest tech.

Lifetime overclocked account - Who doesn't want custom user titles!

*Gaming*
PS4 - Because mind blowing graphics and couch coop fun with mates.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Jeez

Computer Hardware
R9 290x any brand - I really need a new GPU for 2014








Intel Core i7-4820K - I really need a new CPU as well !

Things Overclockers Would Love
Wacom Cintiq Companion - I could Zbrush in the bus while going at work ... one day ... one day ! (Also my new art director keep showing off his new baby and I'm dead jealous)
Samsung Note 3 - Could use a better phone/tablet

Gaming
AC 4 - Damn good game, would like the PC Version
Ps4- Mostly for AC4, car game and a few incoming title
Xbone - if I don't win a PS4 i'll try it


----------



## seraph84

Thanks Admin!! And Merry Christmas to all.

*Computer Hardware*
Sapphire R9 290-X (custom cooler if available??) - my lack of BF4 skills needs every possible aid...
Dell U2413 - A nicer screen for some of my photo editing

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
EK-KIT L120 - Without listing a thousand items here, I want to try my hand at watercooling


----------



## Flames21891

*Computer Hardware*

EVGA GTX 780 Ti- I know it may seem strange to list something like this given that I'm currently running on two 680 Lightnings, but my reasoning is actually a bit less selfish than that. I happen to have two very close friends who are PC gamers, and who have decent rigs with aging GPU's. One recently got a 3570K system with all the trimmings, but couldn't afford to upgrade his slightly aging Radeon 6870, which is showing signs of possibly giving out. My other friend was laid off of work a while back, and has a 2500K system with a GTX 560 Ti.

If I could get a suitable replacement performance-wise to my current GPU setup, I would love to put one of my 680 Lightning's under both of their trees this Christmas. Still have the original boxes and everything









Samsung 840 Pro SSD- Well, I've never experienced the majesty of a solid state drive firsthand, and I'd like to see what all the fuss is about









*Gaming*

Nintendo 3DS XL- Really want to get this for a couple of reasons. One, is that Monster Hunter appears to now be a primarily Nintendo franchise. The other, is that I haven't played a Pokemon game since Emerald, and not gonna lie, X and Y looks pretty awesome.

Playstation 4- Should be pretty obvious. It's new, it's shiny, and as someone absolutely in love with technology, I'm instinctively drawn towards it even if I currently can't afford it. Plus I already have a Vita, so I totally want to take advantage of streaming and cross-play.

Titanfall (PC)- Simple and (comparatively) inexpensive, this is one of my most looked-forward to titles.The trailers show promise, and Respawn, formerly IW, were the ones who created the insanely addictive CoD formula to begin with. I'm thinking, perhaps, they can reinvent the wheel.

Well, that's all for my wishlist. Good luck to everybody


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdatmo*
> 
> Thanks admin!
> 
> *Computer Hardware*
> GTX 780 ti (any brand) - It is the fastest NVIDIA gpu!
> 
> *Gaming*
> Bioshock Infinite - Loved the first two
> Crysis 3 - Again loved the first two (really 3)


No.. The GTX 780 Ti is one of the fastest but the 690 4Gb is still faster and the Radeon Aries is Still the Fastest Card in the World


----------



## PR-Imagery

*Computer Hardware:*
Supermicro H8QG7-LN4F - Because my Optertons need a home

780Ti cuz folding

Magnum TX10-D - Ultimate workstation/storage server

*Things overclockers would love:*
MS Surface Pro 2 - Home away from home

Lumia 2520 - Sorta like home away from home

BB Z30 - Great for business and pleasure


----------



## darwing

*Computer Hardware*


GTX 780 Ti (or 780 OC to Ti) - If you ask for a dream I will dream big!
2-3x's Asus VG248QE - 1ms with this puppy multi-screen can you imagine BF4?
Intel Core i7-4960X - Again if you ask a man to dream, it has to be a Dream and not realistic









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Obsidian 900D - I would Max out the number of Rads and create the best waterloop man has seen!
AlphaCool NexXxoS - Full Rads
*Gaming*

Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Razer DeathStalker Ultimate
Gaming Mouse - Razer DeathAdder
Game - Battlefeild 4

With all this said, I think the majority of this can be achieved by winning the original contest of the dream gaming rig $2500, so I guess I would take either or


----------



## xFALL3Nx

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780 ti - Fast as a tachyon!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
ASUS Transformer Pad - Great tablet for troubleshooting or researching when the main rig is down! (Also BF4 commander!)

*Gaming*
Assassin's creed IV Black Flag - Because pirates! Looks like a great game.

Simple list! Thanks admin


----------



## Azefore

*Hardware*

EVGA Reference GTX 780 - One of the nicest price/performance ratio cards I've seen after the recent price drop. Would love to have a second just to have a better chance getting a solid 60 fps in this new year's gaming endeavors

Alphacool XT45 360mm Radiator - Would be nice to get one step closer to a fully custom water loop while keeping temps to a nice medium

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nexus 7 2013 - Got lucky to demo a unit and it's magnificent, would definitely love to have one for the rest of college and maybe, just maybe, consuming some tech media on the side









*Gaming*

Xbox One - Still have faith in Microsoft, been running on my premium 20gb Xbox 360 since 2006 I got from Borders and although both new consoles are good contenders I like the game series and upcoming IPs for Xbox more. Would love to maybe get my hands on this machine.

Thanks for the chance to enter an awesome contest OCN


----------



## Ultracarpet

*Computer Hardware:*

*-R9 290x* *|* Followed the launch for months and saved up money to grab one, but unfortunately life called and took all that money away.









*-Waiting for Kaveri Rig* *|* I am soooo excited for Kaveri and would love a up4 or any fm2+ mobo for that matter with some 2400mhz ram so that I can toss a Kaveri flagship into it in January or February







I actually just want to play with it for a month or so... then I would probably give it to one of my friends who all have absolutely awful rigs lol.... or if I liked it a lot I would give them my current one.









*Things Overclockers Would Love:*

*-Water Cooling Goodies* *|* I am soon going to be undertaking a rebuild of my rig and would love a second rad, compression fittings and more tubing!

*-Lumia 1520* *|* Getting tired of my original Samsung galaxy s... Have reallllly been wanting to try WP8 and the Lumia 1520 looks like an absolutely beautiful phone. Big finger cross for this one









*Gaming:*

*-4 Copies of any Recent Multiplayer Game* *|* I know this may sound greedy, but it's no fun playing a game alone







I don't really mind what game it is... It is just fun to get all the boys together and play something we all have.









*-Xbox One* *|* I guess what the heck... it would look nice next to the TV... and is a heck of a lot more powerful than the htpc sitting there with an Athlon 250 and 7800gt lol







. Plus, some of the games look awesome, like Ryse... and I have been missing out on decent racing games... there's no good ones for pc... like Forza









P.S. Thanks for this giveaway! and good luck to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Chucklez

*Computer Hardware*
Intel 4960X
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Google Nexus 10
Samsung Galaxy Gear (black)

*Gaming*
PS4















ocn is da best!


----------



## Ruckol1

*Computer Hardware*
2 x 4 GB Kingston Memory
Really need a new GPU, have been looking at any of the new ATI cards. R9 270X!

*Things Overclockers Love*
Golden chips!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Computer Hardware
New heat sink for my R9 290x
New 27" monitor *2560x1440*

Things Overclockers Would Love
iPad >.>

Gaming
PS4 and Xbox One


----------



## brazilianloser

*Computer Hardware*

Corsair AX1200i - Been planning a new upgrade to my build for some time now and due to the water loop I am planning and multiple graphic cards I do not see my current power supply being able to handle the heat.
AMD R9 290 - I already have one but am as mentioned wanting a second one in order to be able to play the games I love in my setup without having to the settings not maxed.
*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nexus 10 - Been looking forward to get myself an tablet for school for some time now.
Corsair SP2500 2.1 PC Speaker System - What better than a high quality speaker system for those gaming sessions.
*Gaming*

Assassins Creed IV (PS4 or PC) - Just a big fan of AC series, so would love to have it instead of the usual Gamelfy rents I have.
XBOX One - I have acquired a PS4 alread but would love the Xbox since the wife is a huge fan of Halo as so am I.


----------



## Nw0rb

*Computer Hardware*

Intel 4960X ASRock X79 Extreme 9 GTX 780 ti non refrence and cpu air cooler. been wanting to build a new pc but have not been able to.its been a rough year..

*
Gaming*

Assassins Creed IV ( PC) Love this series but have to wait until it goes on sale.
XBOX One and or PS4- Used to have an xbox360 would love to have both consoles for exclusives and entertainment for my nieces and nephews


----------



## UNOE

*Computer Hardware*
Nothing I can think of .. (I'm very blessed with my current build)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Baratza Encore coffee grinder - Everyone loves coffee especially overclockers like me !
3x Gentle Typhoon AP-15 - you never can have to many AP-15's

*Gaming*
BF4 - Just haven't had the cash to pick this up yet... Hopefully I might get it on BF.
Two Brothers - I heard good things about this one can't wait to try this game

Edit : I just got BF4


----------



## -Apocalypse-

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - Best card on the market, Classified version. What more is there to ask?
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB- SSD space is always at a premium, until you've got one of these!
Asus TransformerBook T300 i7 - A tablet without sacrificing the power of a good laptop? Yes please.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Occulus Rift Dev kit- It's one of the coolest pieces of tech to come out in a while and very fun to play with
Asus' PQ321Q 31.5" Monitor - This is all about being ahead of the curve and actually having the ability to get the most out of your hardware.

*Gaming*
XBox One- easily the better list of announced exclusives of the newest generation
Saitek X52 Pro HOTAS- With Star Citizen about to launch, a hotas will be a great thing to have, and this is one of the better ones. (change to x55 if it goes on sale soon)
Thrustmaster Warthog HOTAS - See above, but this is for when good isn't good enough.
ASTRO Gaming A50 Wireless Headset- The value of quality headsets can't be overstated. Once you go wireless you'll never go back.


----------



## Zero4549

*Computer Hardware*
3+ Monitor articulated mount, either desk-clamp or wall mount (Something like this) - Cause I have no space for a bigger desk, but would love 2 more monitors. Also It would be nice to have a stand that isn't lopsided and 6 inches too short.

2 additional Monitors. QNIX/X-Star/Overlord/Other overclockable 1440p+ IPS/PLS 27 inch panels OR 144hz Lightboost + G-sync monitors - Cause it would be freaking awesome.

2 GTX 780TIs or Titans - Cause 3 high res high refresh rate monitors is gonna take some serious GPU power.

Waterblocks for previously mentioned GPUs. Preferably from Heatkiller or AquaComputer, (I think they look neat and always have great build quality and performance), but anyone else is OK too I guess as long as it's NOT from EK (they look gross, and are IMO an unethical company.

SeaSonic X-1250 - Just cause! Also my Corsair HX1000 3.5v rail is a bit out of spec, doesn't always like to power up properly, and generally needs replacement.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

4TB+ External HDD - Cause I don't currently have any external drives big enough to do backups! Scary right?

Corepad Cerro XXX-Large - Cause my old all black Razer Goliathus Speed is starting to peel at the edges and otherwise show it's 5 years of age, and the Corepad Cerro looks like a nicer version of the Mantis Control I had before the Goliathus and which I somewhat prefered.

Winix WAC9500 Air Purifier - Because my lungs, and my computers, deserve fresh air despite being located in an apartment full of chain smokers, pets, people with psoriasis, and surrounded by pollen-heavy plants.

Portable Air Conditioner (something like this) - Cause we have no AC in this apartment in the spring, fall, and about 1/3 of summer, despite it being 80-110 degrees out, and my computers raising the indoor temps by about 10-15 degrees.

32GB Nexus 5 - Cause I like android and I've always wanted a Nexus, so why not?









ASIC Bitcoin Miner - I don't pay for electricity, so it would be essentially free money. Also I just think they're really neat.

*Gaming*
Guild Wars 2 Gems - GW2 is one of my two most played games currently. Gems are shiny.
SOE Station Cash - Planetside 2 is the other game. Lumifiber trim is shiny.
Planetside 2 Membership - Same as above
Titan Fall PC - Cause it looks snazzy.
Star Citizen - Cause everyone else and their dog is gonna be playing it.
PS4/Xbox One - So I can remove the HTPC from the living room and replace it with an "idiot proof" console that the roommates can't screw up. Will also let me use the HTPC as a server








PS4 Controller - Cause I like the PS1/2 controller but they're pretty clunky with PC support, and are also a bit on the small side.


----------



## Wickedtt

Computer Hardware

R9 290x - Because its winter and i need a heater









Ivy-bridge E 4930k - Always love the 6 core extreme and need the upgrade!

Things Overclockers Would Love

1520 Lumia - Love WP8 deff the best in my opinion and i need an upgrade from HTC

Watercooling For my CPU/GPU - I have a H100i But i want to go hard into watercooling and never got the chance.

Gaming

Assassin Creed Black Flag - Always been a fan of of a little Debauchery.

Xbox One- Because im a huge fan of the fighting game Killer Instinct

Happy Holidays


----------



## Sparhawk

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780 - Upgrade for current videocard, for some awesome video editing, and gaming goodness.








Raystorm Kit - Always wanted to try water cooling, but haven't taken the plunge. Would be great for pushing my current system a bit further.
GPU waterblock (hopefully for the above videocard) - Keep things cool and hopefully quiet.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
TC-7533 Bushmaster MKII (DAC) - A replacement for my currently dead DAC unit. To make all the beautiful musical sounds.








Sennheiser HD800 - To create a zen state in which all devices the listener uses will work without any problems.

*Gaming*
Oculus Rift - For some sweet stereoscopic gaming.


----------



## ivr56

*Computer Hardware*
R9 290 - Amazing value for money. The potential unlocking is a added bonus but either way it will be a big upgrade from a HD4850 512MB. Blast Watchdogs and Battlefield 4 at High/Ultra settings for some overkill on a 1440x900 display.









Fractal Design Define R4 (Grey). I love simplistic cases and I have my desktop on nearly all day including night so a silent case would be killer

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
iPad Air 16GB + Bluetooth Stylus. Lightweight tablet for productivity (Google Docs, Dropbox, Mail, iCal, Notes, Evernote, Paper) and multi-media consumption. With all the high DPI tablet apps on iOS it will be a great companion to my Macbook Pro (Especially with regards to iCloud).
Nexus 7 (2013) - Amazing Value for money tablet. I usually loan out a 2012 Nexus 7 from the library for UX development and would love to own one. Productivity, media consumption and web browsing primarily. My second choice for a tablet companion.
Xbox One - The most forward thinking next gen console. While not as powerful as the PS4 it gives a glimpse at what Microsft is dreaming and planning. When you look how the 360 changed over the years, their is just so much potential with the One.
*
Gaming*
Battlefield 4 PC - Refinement of 3 and what 3 should have been.
Watch Dogs PC Pre-Order - The Title I am looking forward to the most and have been since its reveal.
Forza Motorsport 5 - Top Gear UK is in it ontop of a beautiful racer. Whats not to love.


----------



## MIGhunter

*Computer Hardware*
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 27" Monitor - I'd like to experience more than 1080p
SAPPHIRE 100361BF4SR Radeon R9 290X - I'd really like to try Crossfire.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
EK-KIT H3O 360 HFX - Would like to get into water cooling to push the limits of my OC
EK-FC R9-290X - Acetal - My 290x could use some heat relief

*Gaming*
Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag - Really enjoyed the others.


----------



## benjamen50

*Computer Hardware*

Corsair H80i - Will enhance my overclocking with my i5 3570K, I'm aiming to go over 5.0 GHz.
EVGA GTX 780 Dual Classified - Would fix my fps issues having in the upcoming and present games such as Battlefield 4, Crysis 3 (Pretty old I guess) Smoother game play
*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - A great smart phone with a massive display, does show alot of performance compared to any other phone. Runs flawlessly.
Temperature Probe - Any brand of a temperature probe would be good, preferably laser ones because it makes it easy to measure temperature in the interior of a computer
*Gaming*

Audio Technica AD700s - One of the best headphones for gaming use, crystal clear sound for gaming, not the best for music tho but decent.
Ducky Shine 3 Year of the Snake Mech Keyboard (Cherry Brown) - Everything about this keyboard is just so smooth and perfect. Does also feature LED's.
Battlefield 4 Premium Edition - Would be great to have. Enjoyed Battlefield 3 Premium Edition alot.


----------



## truestorybro545

*Computer Hardware*

Intel i7 4930k- because I have always wanted a hexa-core processor and also want to start doing custom loops (and I'd like a processor that justifies it hehe)!

Asus Sabertooth x79 LGA 2011 Motherboard- Because I need an accompanying motherboard hehe


----------



## dekciW

Everything here is listed just for kicks. OP said price was no object so I figured i'd be adventurous. I'm grateful for anything I get expensive or not. I need none of things listed exclusively for me, but wouldn't mind having them. Its fun to dream. Thanks admin!









*Computer Hardware*

*My Ultimate Rig from the Ultimate rig contest* - I need more power for this eyefinity setup. Old parts get passed down to my pops, sister's or partner in crimes rig.

*Anything from my Ultimate Rig* - Any Upgrades are always welcome.
*
2 X R9 290X* - I NEED MOAR POWA!...for this eyefinity setup. If I cant have my ultimate rig...then these are probably the best possible upgrade for me, I cant seem to be able to sell these current cards to fund new ones. I was gonna give them to my pops and sister for their setups after I upgraded if they didn't sell. I'm not sure if they make a version with enough DP Ports though. Would have to have at least 3.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17Cmel8rvjU* - why not?...should explain itself.
*
Oculus Rift* - Wouldn't mind playing around with one of these.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

*Sony Xperia Z Ultra* - I tend to have a lot of free time waiting for things/people but am out and about and I have nothing for entertainment, as I do not have a cell phone or gameboy psp ect...It would be used purely for time passing entertainment cell phone bills are just to expensive with smart phones.

*Sony Xperia Z Tablet* - I need a new Alarm Clock, nothing fit my fancy so I was gonna mod a tablet to do it for me and wanted to also do a custom fan controller setup for my stereo cabinet using a tablet as the controller. While doing research for something I could hack up, I stumbled across this beauty, if money is no object in this thread then why not? Promise not to hack it up...right away...









*Custom built laptop* - I am thinking about going back to school for programing, and would more then likely need a laptop for class. But I would prefer something that can be used to game as well so I can also create and test mods and pass time when its free, and I'm not at home. Ive always wanted to Build a lap top since they are so locked down hardware wise from vendors. I am picky when it comes to tech and hate being limited in any areas, custom would be the only way to go for me.

*Nice set of wireless headphones* - My grandpa just turned 85 he cant hear very well and has to turn the tv up very loud and hold his hand to his ear to hear it, which gets tiring. My aunt lives with him and it bothers her because its so loud, so I was thinking of getting him a pair for Xmas, so everyone can be happy.

*A nice M/KB setup* - For my sister since she is using an old dell keyboard and mouse. Ive been wanting to get her something but I haven't had the funds.

*A decent 27"/30" Monitor, preferably IPS or 120/144 hz* - My pops has been bugging me about wanting a bigger monitor like my setup, since he still has a 20" dell. I would love to provide him with one, but do not have the funds.

*A 2006-2013 Civic SI seat* - So I can turn it into a very comfy desk chair.

*Pioneer DDJ-SX* - Ive been wanting to learn how to DJ. Would be fun to play with this.

*Gaming*

*BF4 PC* - My partner in crime loves me so much he bought me the deluxe edition so we can do big damage together...sooner...









*A NEW NZXT Avatar S mouse* - Cant find them anymore mines starting to go out and I would want no other style, I haven't cracked it open yet to see how repairable it is, but I'm worried it may not be. =[


----------



## Phenomanator53

*Computer Hardware*
1. Would love to have a R9 290X, 4GB-512Bit interface... and.... more PPD!!
2.Another 290X








3. Intel Core i7 4960X. why not have an extreme edition :
4. Rampage IV Black/ P9X79-WS. because with a extreme CPU you need to pair it with an extreme motherboard.








5. Top Deck Tech Station- showing off hardware as well as excellent heat dissipation.
6. Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1300W. needs to run quietly with dem 290X's (even though the 290x runs loud)

*Gaming*
1. GTA V!!!- thats if it even comes out on PC

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Blackcurrent

That is very generous of you admin, thanks!

*Computer Hardware*

Radeon R9 290 - reason being is because my 580 is old school now and this card pulls twice the performance
SSD 840 EVO 250GB - My Intel SSD is kind of ageing now and its 80GB
Corsair Dominator 2 x 4GB Ram Kit - since 6 GB of ram is not enough these days
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155 - current motherboard having loads of instability issues

*Gaming*

Sennheiser G4ME™ ZERO Headset - Sennheiser fan
Titanfall - Looks like a great upcoming shooter, original creators of COD4 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## MrDucktape

*Computer Hardware*
Samsung 840 Evo SSD Series 120GB SATA3 - My current SSD is giving me a hard time, last 3 times I installed OS it's been corrupt and I'm running it right now and it's quite unstable.
Swiftech H220 - To push this i7 980X further. It's old, I know, but I don't have the money to upgrade to a platform that actually benefits me much more (for what I do) even if I spend a ton of money.

*Gaming*
Starcraft 1 + Broodwar - Big fan of SC2, have WoL and HoTS and I've played over 3500 games. Currently diamond/masters.


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> *A NEW NZXT Avatar S mouse* - Cant find them anymore mines starting to go out and I would want no other style, I haven't cracked it open yet to see how repairable it is, but I'm worried it may not be. =[


Performance PC's has them.


----------



## sktfreak

*Computer Hardware*
- Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD - _I'm currently running a mechanical HDD_
- AMD R9 270x (x2 for CrossFire) - _A nice GPU upgrade would be amazing







_
- Corsair AX850 PSU - _A better PSU would be good so I can CrossFire_
- 16GB G.Skills Ripjaws-X 1600 - _I need more RAM







_
- Intel i7 4770k CPU - _Would be a huge upgrade from my Phenom II x4 945_
- Asus Maximus VI Extreme - _Would be a nice upgrade and eyecandy._
- Corsair H100i - _Always wanted to go watercooling and this would be a good start.
_
*Gaming*
- Battlefield 4 - _I have BF3 and would love to play BF4._
- Razer DeathStalker Ultimate Keyboard - _It's the dream._
- Logitech G27 - _I've been wanting this for a while, it's something on my 'to get' list._


----------



## Kaldari

*Computer Hardware*

780 Ti (preferably from MSI) - Do I really need to explain why? lol
i7 4770k - I have a phobia of fast processors, and I'm looking to overcome it through exposure therapy.
MSI Z87 MPOWER Max Mobo - Required kit for the CPU.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nexus 5 - It's time for an upgrade.

*Gaming*

PS4 - Nothing about the Xbox screams out for me to buy it.
Battlefield 4 + Premium for PC - Because sauce.
AC4: Black Flag - I would rather have any of the above over this one, but figured I'd go ahead and list it.


----------



## dekciW

Oh they do thank you sir


----------



## JMCB

Computer Hardware
Intel i7 4960X CPU - Just the best consumer CPU any computer enthusiast can get right now!
Gigabyte R9 290X - Just an amazing GPU!!!

Things Overclockers Would Love
Google Nexus 7 - Great tablet for the price!

Gaming
Playstation 4 - This is the gaming toy of the season - much better than the Xbox One, for sure.


----------



## lin2dev

Computer Hardware
MSI R9-290 - a nice hardware upgrade to run my new displays

Things Overclockers Would Love
A space heater - it's cold!
Google Glass - Future here I come!

Gaming
DCS: P-51D Mustang - WWII classic for the best combat flight sim around
Battlefield 4 Premium Edition - Premium adds triple the content of the vanilla game


----------



## Valgaur

*Computer Hardware*
580 - because 580's are cooooool (tri sli then)
ASUS Xonar Essence STX Virtual 7.1 - because GF is getting me a great set of headphones and would love something amazing to power these bad boys.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
LN2 monies - can never have enough for benching (775 is just to much fun along with ivy)
3770K - LN2 purposes
The New OCN phantom GPU pot - need another gpu pot for sli runs

*Gaming*
PS4 - been a Playstation boy since the original, and my original (yes the brick) ps3 is starting to fail









Thanks again Admin, been great to be here for as long as i have been and looking forward to many more!


----------



## Alastair

*Computer Hardware*
*Item 1:* G-Skill Ripjaws X 2x8Gb 2133mhz Cas9 kit.- For people building new rigs during the holiday season this highly overclockable RAM is a must have! With BF4 chowing down on up to 8Gb's of RAM at a time, its just a sign of things to come for the future. So 16Gb is going to soon be the new minimum. Perfect for Intel or AMD machines. This is also the reason why I want it because I need more RAM!
*Item 2:* MSI R9-280X Gaming edition. Actually 2 of them!







In the South African community the R9-280's are actually a lot cheaper than 7950's and 7970's for the same performance! Also they might be aging hardware but in the SA market Tahiti parts are still better value for money IMO than NVidia counterparts. 2 of them should be more than capable of pushing 4K gaming and also should be able to do 1440p and 1080p for a good number of years without needing an upgrade. It is also time for me to retire my faithful 6850's.
*Item 3:* Samsung 840 EVO SSD drive: An SSD is a great upgrade for those who already have a power house computer without the luxury of an SSD. I would say the 500gb or 1TB models. Large amounts of storage so you can have instant access to all your games and music without having to resort to dumping stuff onto a slower hard drive. I would love a 1TB model of this SSD because I have never experienced what it is like to have an SSD in a computer and it has enough storage to store all my games and music for years to come.

*Things Overclockers would love*
*Item 1:* EK-FC7970 waterblocks and backplates- To go with these wonderful Tahiti chips to let them reach stratospheric speeds! They are also the perfect bits to finish off your loop and make it look really classy. Whether you like clear acrylic and LED lights or just a simple clean look. These are for you! I also want these when I buy my R9's because I want to have my GPU's in my loop as well and also so I can squeeze every last MHz out of them!
*Item 2:* Primochill Advanced LRT tubing- This tubing is a must have for overclockers using water cooling. This tubing is plasticizer free and so prevents the leeching and also bleaching of the tubes. So you can use clear tubes without having to swap it out after a few weeks. It will also help prevent plasticizer from blocking up your blocks so your temps will be better! I want this tubing because I currently have a leeching issue with the clear tubing in GHOST and so this is the best way to remedy this problem!


----------



## Shogon

*Computer Hardware*
3 Eizo Foris fg2421's in Nvidia Surround - A monitor with motion quality similar to TN panels, but without the color loss(from Lightboost), contrast issues, and viewing angles that a TN has. It's the best compromise for now between a 120Hz IPS and a high Hz TN.
Rampage 4 Black edition- Updated version of the Rampage IVE with some cool bells and whistles.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nokia Lumia 1520 - So massive! Also I like the camera it has on it as I occasionally snap photos.
EVGA Tegra Note 7 - It's made by EVGA! Also I haven't used an Android device before so it would be cool to see how it works.

*Gaming*
Xbox One - Halo and other titles specific to the brand.
PS4 - Gran Turismo and other specific PS titles, basically the same reason as above.
BF4 for the PC with premium - Would like to see how the game runs and eventually enjoy all the DLC stuff added.


----------



## skyn3t

*Computer Hardware*
This is all I want DimasTech® Bench/Test Table EasyXL Spicy Red + evga supernova 1300









I really want that test bench since it come out in the market it does look so











I still keep losing my words when i see it only









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Google Nexus 10
This to use on the go ocn tool to replay some PMS an threads question.
*Gaming*
xbox one, yeah it will keep the clutches out.


----------



## stubass

Computer Hardware
R9-290X - 3D benching
GTX780ti - 3D benching
Antec HCP-1200 - More Power for 3D benching

Things Overclockers Would Love
OCN phantom GPU pot - Start into subzero 3D benching

Gaming
I Dont game


----------



## jezzer

Computer Hardware
Intel 4960X - Why? Always wanted to have the power!
Dell 3014 premier color - Why? - Getting lost in gaming sounds cool.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Winning some of these prices - Why? Duh!
Occolus Rift - Why? Because it sounds like the future and we want in it.
Remote control Helicopters/Drones - cool to fly
Semi proffesional robotics or advanced robotic toys - cool to have your own robot

Gaming
Pledges of all ships from Star Citizen! - Why? Because it looks like to be becomming Epic and who does not want a piece of that.
PS4 - Why? Most powerfull console ever, i must own.


----------



## AtomTM

-*Computer Hardware*

Thought I would post all the components separately like everyone else, but it'd take too much place. Hope its all right.








http://pcpartpicker.com/p/28bkV - a real big upgrade from my current laptop and using it, I'll
-*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nokia Lumia 720/Lumia 925 - Windows OS is gaining foothold and would love to own a Lumia. Tired of seeing Android all the time.
Google Nexus 5 - Cause its the latest and nothing less.








OCN Hoodie - Never owned a hoodie in my life, and OCN"s hoodie for a first would just be damn awesome.
-*Gaming*

PS4 - Never owned a console and I think I'd like to own this one.
Xbox One - Same reason as above.
BF4 Premium Edition, AC IV - Black Flag, Crysis 3, Tomb Raider, Sniper Elite V2, Call Of Duty BO, BO2, Ghosts. - I wanna play all of 'em.

Good Luck to one and all.
Cheers
- H$N


----------



## Sakumo

*Computer Hardware*

Intel 4770K - My CPU is the bottleneck in my system; and I cry a little every time I get into late-game Civ. V or want some nice script-based mods for Skyrim.
ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO - To go with the CPU.

*Gaming*

A wall made of acoustic foam - My dorm mate screams like a little girl everyday and it gets distracting when playing games.
Battlefield 4 + Premium- "Levolution"








Playstation 4 - Would be a nice toy to have when I'm back at the house.


----------



## soundx98

*Computer Hardware*

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Impact
Cpu- Intel i7-4770k
Gpu: HHD7950
Monitor: Dell 30inch 1440p monitor
Menory - 16GB 2400MHz low profile memory
Psu: Silverstone ST45SF-G
HDD: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
Cooling - CoolerMaster Glacer 240L

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Phone: Nexus 5

*Gaming*

Game: AC4 Black Flag -
Console - SONY PS4


----------



## KyadCK

Ya know, there's honestly not that much I would ask for this year, but...

Computer Hardware
- Giga HD 7870 Windforce - The computer I let friends use when they're over could use some more power, and crossfire is a good way to get it.
- Samsung 840 Evo 250 or 500GB - Can never have enough SSD space, but this will get closer.

Things Overclockers Would Love
- OCN Hoodie! - Always wanted one. It's cold outside don't ya know? A hoodie with a flame on it is sure to keep me warm.








- Occolus Rift - Honestly it's just cool. I don't know anyone who doesn't want one.

Thanks for doing this Admin, one wonders how you can afford to be so generous with everyone.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Thank you VERY much for the opportunity!









*Computer Hardware*

Samsung SSD 840 Pro (256-512GB): while I can still do mostly fine with an overclocked C2D CPU and a 2-gen-old GPU, the speed of mechanical hard drives is painfully slow. One of these bad boys would make my rig fly!
Samsung Spinpoint F3 (1TB): with an SSD in tow, I'd like to try RAIDing it with my current F3 for less speed-dependant storage.

However, that said:

Asus Z87 Pro
Intel 4770K
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8GB 2133MHz

The above ones would make my system fly even higher and further









*Gaming*

A PS4: while PC gaming is definitely more pleasing to the eyes most of the time... For me, in the end, it's all about the exclusives. And there is no other platform that will give access to more next-gen JRPGs than the PS4


----------



## Hukkel

*Computer Hardware*

Nvidia GTX780 TI - I want to have an extremely powerfull yet efficient gfx card for [email protected] and gaming
Red Harbinger Cross Desk - how can anyone not want it? It is TEH EPIC and I would LOVE to get my hand son it and modify if.
2560 * 1080 monitor - I would love a very wide single screen instead of a triple screen setup. Preferably IPS monitor

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

HTC ONE - I have a much older HTC Desire HD and the current apps are making it sweat and cough

A large table size CNC machine - to be able to create everything I want to









*Gaming*

Playstation 4 - I have always enjoyed gaming in our gaming clan on PS3. So I need a PS4 to keep doing this









Product Name 8 - Reason I want it


----------



## funfortehfun

*funfortehfun's supra-hypothetical-fantasmical-theoastrocosmologickal list of magickal items, of which are the finest of the unobtainium in the multiversial plane upon which this universe harbors:*

Computer Hardware and Gear


Two of any size hard drive >1TB - I've got a hard drive failing, and I perform backups frequently for my photography and servers. Having the extra space would be a wonderful addition!
A PBT-keycapped Cherry Blue MX keyboard, ISO layout for German - I am learning German right now and frequently type in German. ISO keyboards are hard to come by and hard to type on when they have QWERTY, not QWERTZ - a real-life emulation of the German layout would be sweet!
A quieter case - The one I have right now is very, very loud... Nanoxia/Fractal Design Cases fit well here. 
A quieter GPU - Even GTX 650 Ti BOOSTs, which can be obtained for $100, are faster than the 6950 I only got so long ago... XD Something much quieter than this rattling Sapphire.
A quieter CPU cooler - I actually don't run on a overclock most of the time, so an air cooler for the 1100T like the HR-02 Macho, Prolimatech Megahalems, Deepcool Assassin, or a Noctua would work beautifully.
And possibly a new motherboard...?  (that can come later)

Things Overclockers (or tech enthusiasts in general) Would Love (i.e. *not computer hardware / overclocking gear - but still cool tech stuff that any geek would love!*)


Nexus 7 - You can't beat it. Really. This thing is the stuff. Everything is so perfect about this iteration of the Nexus tablet, and it'll only get better.
OCN Gear - Of course! Who wouldn't want a lanyard/sweater! XD
Dell IPS Monitor (U24, U27, U30) - Definite monitor for photo junkies like me. 
Nikon camera gear - yup. hobbies 

Gaming (consoles, games etc)


*edited Terraria: bought *
GMod - Another cheap game (games don't have to be expensive to be fun!), it looks hilarious online. Again, also for the co-op experience with many friends
Portal 2 - Received a copy, but it never validated correctly :/

Thanks so much @admin!


----------



## MoBeeJ

*Computer Hardware*
Intel i7 4930K - Best 6C/12t money could buy.
Asus Rampage IV Black edition - Best x79 money could buy.
Gtx 780 Ti - Best gpu money could buy (780 ti classi would be beast)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Asus Nexus 10 - sorry but 7 inch is too small
Chillers and phase change - pushing the hardware
Multimeter and thermal imaging thingie - cant miss with real readings of volts and temps

*Gaming*
PS4 - Gran turismo/MGS comes to mind
BF4 on PC - do i really need to say why i want?








Nvidia shield - Just to game on the "get go" inside the house








Asus RT-AC68U router - 4 phones, 1 tablet, 1 pc and lots of concrete walls/corners

Too much i know







....


----------



## silvergoat

*Computer Hardware*

LSI MegaRAID 9280-8e - My 4 port RAID controller just isn't enough anymore.

Western Digital RE WD4000FYYZ - I'm going to need some storage

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Intel i7-4930k - Newest CPU tech with all the cores a person could need.

*Gaming*

Nvidia GTX 780- Can easily out perform even two of my old high performance video cards from just a few years ago.

Playstation 4 - Haven't owned a Sony Playstation since the original.

Logitech G27 - Because RACECAR!


----------



## TechCrazy

Computer Hardware
MSI 7970 Lightning - Great boincer card
MSI R9 290x - Would like to try gpu on boinc
EVGA 780Ti - Always wanted to try nvidia

Things Overclockers Would Love
Google Chromecast - Cable is getting to expensive
Ducky Keyboards - Because they rarely in stock
Swiftech H220 Water Cooler - Because its just as rare

Gaming
PS4 - For the light gaming nights
Ipad AIR - Never had a tablet


----------



## saipan

*computer hardware*

benq24te: my old 22 wide dell is old and newer gtx770 is a mismatch.
corsair H100i: slightly OCed now with a CM evo 212, i need more cooling for more OC
corsair K95 keyboard: i've never had a mechanical keyboard

*gaming*

warthog HOTAS flight stick: i play cliffs of dover everyday, ww2 air combat is my fav. my old saitek x52 needs an upgrade


----------



## davidelite10

*Computer Hardware*
=CPU
-i7 4820k
*Why do I want it?*
I could use an upgrade from my amd setup and have something nice to use with my GTX 780s in sli.

*Computer Hardware*
=Motherboard
-ASUS ROG - The Choice of Champions ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX gaming board with double-sided ROG Armor, 23C-degrees cooler CrossChill and 120dB SNR, 600ohm audio ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87
*Why do I want it*
I could use it for that wonderful CPU and use it's great overclocking capability and it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

*Computer Hardware:*
I7-4930k - I have an I7-3820 presently, but I'm really wanting a 4930k seeing as I am leaving for College soon and I won't have money to buy things like computer parts when I go. I would like to try and get 4+ years out of a 4930k. I think I could do it...









GTX 780 Ti Classified - I haven't tried Nvidia in awhile but I heard that they are making huge strides with the full GK110 chip. It would be interesting to try it out! (Maybe even the new KingPin Edition with 6GB of VRAM?)

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*
Swiftech H220 (CM Glacier 220) - With my newly aquired TJ09 I have room for a 240 Rad in the top and I think an "real" water cooling set-up would be a beautiful way to fill it. (It's a real shame that you cannot purchase these in the States though besides the CM version)

OC.net Hoodie - I've always wanted some OCN gear but just never bought any. (Or found any!) A hoodie in medium size would be perfect for me, especially since it's so cold right now!

*Gaming:*
Nvidia Shield - I always thought it would be neat to try something like this but I would never spend the money on it just for the purpose of trying.









Sony PlayStation 4 - I haven't owned a console since the early Xbox 360 days but I guess it wouldn't hurt to try again. I mean, I've never owned a PlayStation before!

*Thanks for the awesome opportunity Admin! And Good Luck All!*


----------



## SlackerITGuy

*- Computer Hardware:*

1) Intel Core i7-4930K

With AMD Mantle promising perfect parallel rendering for all CPU cores it's becoming more and more important to increase core count.

2) LGA 2011 Motherboard

No preference here, would probably go for the best bang for the buck here, the ASRock X79 Extreme6 looks like one of the best all around boards for X79.

3) AMD Radeon R9 290X

512 bit bus, 4GB VRAM, GCN 1.1, Titan/780 Ti like performance for $550 seems like the best choice for GPU right now (hign end bracket).

*- Things Overclockers Would Love:*

1) Google Nexus 5

I'm not much a phone guy, but the Nexus 5 seems like one of the best, if not the best Android smartphone out there right now. Pure Android OS sounds great!

2) Google Chromecast

Not much reasoning here, I watch lots of movies with my girlfriend, and the Chromecast seems like the perfect solution for it.

3) OCN Gear

Always wanted some!!

*- Gaming:*

1) Battlefield 4 Premium

Not worrying about future expansion packs would take some of the weight off on whether I should pay for them or not.

2) PS4

Had the PS3 (only for sports games), having the PS4 would be really really cool, MLB The Show on next gen sounds awesome.

*Thanks for doing this mate, even if I don't get to be one of the lucky winners this is great for OCN!

Thanks.*


----------



## mboner1

Nice initiative, thanks guys..

Computer Hardware

r9 290x - Reason I want it- Best GPU currently available, why wouldn't i want it?

r9 290x - Reason I want it- Crossfire the best GPU currently available, why wouldn't i want to? lol.

Things Overclockers Would Love

iPAD 958 (or whatever revision they are upto) - Reason I want it- Free xmas present for someone lol.

ASUS PQ321 - Reason I want it- 4k Monitor, shoot for the stars.

Gaming

Razer naga left handed edition - Reason I want it- I'm left handed and need a new mouse









Ps4 - Reason I want it- Free ps4.. let's see you turn it down









Xbox one - Reason I want it- No fanboy here lol, gimme a console.. ANY console









Battlefield 4 Premium - Reason I want it- Been lazy and i haven't bought it yet lol.

Thanks for the chance guys.


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Nice initiative, thanks guys..
> 
> Computer Hardware
> 
> r9 290x - Reason I want it- Best GPU currently available, why wouldn't i want it?
> 
> r9 290x - Reason I want it- Crossfire the best GPU currently available, why wouldn't i want to? lol.


That's a funny way of spelling GTX 780ti


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> That's a funny way of spelling GTX 780ti


That's a funny way of derailing a giveaway thread









I guess "best" is subjective. With the driver issues i have seen and experienced on mates computers with nvidia and bf3/4 and mantle in coming the "best" GPU for me is without a doubt the 290x. If you prefer 5% better performance in assassins creed 76 then that's upto you, but for my prize imma stick with the 290x. PEACE!


----------



## Yahar

Thanks for this chance OCN!









*Computer Hardware*:

*Intel I7 4960x*: - best CPU around, need more cores for streaming and futureproofing for next gen games that support multithreading!

*EVGA GTX 780TI Classified w/ ACX cooler or (if released) EVGA 780TI Kingpin edition*: - best GPU around for gaming, providing the best possible single GPU experience. I'm not a SLI/CFX guy due to driver issues and microstutter.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*:

*Oculus Rift* - Great immersion for the upcoming Star Citizen game and in general aswell.

*VKB Fat Black Mamba joystick* - One of the best consumer (affordable) Joysticks around I believe, again for immersion in flying sims.


----------



## Paradigm84

*Computer Hardware*


4930K - Overkill is the way to go!
32GB 1866MHz or above RAM - More folding powaa
2x GTX 780Ti - So I can play Minecraft on Fancy








4TB HDD's - I'd like to consolidate and organise my storage.
256GB SSD - current SSD is relatively old (as SSD's go) and rapidly approaching full.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*


Swiftech H320 - the Corsair H100 is slightly dated now and a triple 120 CLC sounds interesting.
Better case fans - quieter + cooler = better.
Schiit Magni + Modi + DT770 250 Ohm headphones - Better audio quality and more comfortable headphones.
Fujitsu X100S or Fujitsu X20 - interested in learning about photography

*Gaming*


WASD V2 CODE or Leopold FC660C - It's a mechanical keyboard, should there be another reason?








ASUS PB278Q or Dell U3014 - 1440p or above gaming sounds great (also more desktop room)

I'll be interested to see what the winners get, good luck everyone.


----------



## aramisathei

*Computer Hardware*

4960X - My old 3930k died while deployed, leaving a lovely system quite sad (she sits all alone in the corner now).

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Automatic screwdriver with light (can't describe it well; this thing: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DWKFOQA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3TH1Z8300BZP0&coliid=I10QXDRGE9INYP) -
These things look like a god-send when working in a dark case or poor lighting (also great for those hard-to-reach spots).

*Gaming*

Dual Shock 4 Charging Cradle - These controllers are a delight to use, but it'd be nice to charge them without all the cable clutter.

*Happy Holidays OCN!*


----------



## Racersnare21

*Computer Hardware*
AMD 290 or 290x - My 660ti has just enough power to run 3 monitors with most games on low. I'd like to finally be able to turn on some of that eye candy that makes pc gaming so great.

An SSD - Everyone seems to be getting them and I love how fast my friends computer boots and loads with his.

Fanatec Clubsport wheel - As an avid sim racer I would really like to upgrade from my g25. It has a lot of laps under its belt and is starting to show its age lol.

*Gaming*
PS4 - Ehh why not. I'd be nice to have one of the new consoles around.


----------



## muels7

Thanks admin!!

*Computer Hardware*
*EVGA GTX 780ti* - Because it is nvidia's fastest GPU and occasionally my GPU RAM is maxed out if I use multiple monitors
*XSPC Raystorm AX360 watercooling kit* - For a quieter system with improved cooling for more overclocking!!
*i7 4960x* - Because who doesn't love having the best consumer CPU out there (even if it is the best for only a short time)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
*Google Nexus 7 (2013) Tablet* - Because I love the nexus line and I could use a decent tablet. I hate the iPad 2 that work gave me.
*Google Nexus 10 2 (if it is released by Christmas)* - Same reasons as nexus 7 except it has bigger screen and battery

Gaming
*PS4* - Because I have been out of the console game for a while and want to play the exclusives. And I need some video games to play while my sig is folding.
*Madden 25 (for PS4)* - Because I like sports games and want to see it with the improved graphics of the PS4
*Nvidia Shield* - Because I am intrigued by the idea of game streaming and would also like to install emulators on this to be able to play older games. Emulators are difficult to play on my phone without actual buttons.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked w/ EVGA ACX Cooler - Fastest single GPU.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Sennheiser HD800 - Little crazy, but who wouldn't love them?
Dell UltraSharp U3014 - Bigger screen is always better.
OCN Keycap

*Gaming*
Xbox One or PS4 - Havn't had a console since N64... so it could be interesting to see how they are now.
Zowie FK - Supposedly a great mouse.
Artisan Hayate - One of the best cloth mouse pads.
Ducky Shine 3 w/ White LED+Brown Switches - Haven't tried MX Brown yet.


----------



## Daredevil 720

*Computer Hardware:*
2x EK-FC680 GTX+ (Acetal & Nickel CSQ)
Phobya G-Changer XTREME Nova 1080 Full Copper Radiator (60mm)

I want to add my GPUs to my water cooling loop so that I can finally game/fold without the annoying noise of these blower cards.

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*
ASUS RT-N66U - Been having router problems.
Free electricity for air-conditioning during the summer.









*Gaming:*
A PS4 console. - Because it's the best console for years to come.
BF4 with Premium. - Because I want to play it but don't think it's worth all this money after the disappointing BF3 premium.


----------



## mypcisugly

Product Name . QTY 1 ... GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB

Reason I want it .Folding


----------



## BonzaiTree

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780ti - Extreme performance! From reviews it seems to have lots of overclocking headroom and I want to put it under water and see what it can do!
Crucial M4 512GB - More space for more games! Who likes load times? Not me!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
ModRight Super Large Anti-Static Mod-Mat - Would love to build on this thing. Having a large surface I can safely rest materials on when building / modding computers would be great!
iFixit 54 Bit Driver Set - To get access to any part, no matter the security bit! Helps modding, fixing laptops, phones, tablets, etc.
Metro DataVac ED-500 - Way more powerful than canned air, and cost effective in the long run. No more excuses for having a dust computer!

*Gaming*
Logitech G27 Gaming Steering Wheel - Making racing games WAY more epic. Always wanted one of these.
Gran Turismo 6 for PS3 or PS4 - Goes with the wheel!
PS4 - A console I can stand behind!


----------



## CptDanko

Computer Hardware: another 7950 for crossfire. Reason: So I could run BF4 on ultra


----------



## mike44njdevils

*Computer Hardware*
The following list because my mother's computer took a dump and I'm going to give her my current rig:
- AMD FX 8350
- ASUS 990FX Sabertooth 2.0
- 8GB Corsair Vengence RAM
- Cooler Master HAF XB
- Cooler Master Sempron 280L or Corsair H110
- Corsair AX 750 Modular PSU
- GTX 650Ti or Ti Boost GPU

My plan is to fold SMP with this rig.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> *Computer Hardware*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/28itz - If you could find it in your sweet, sweet hearts to give me anything from this list, I would lay down mine life for thee.
> 
> *Things Overclockers Would Love*
> 
> Steelcase Think Fabric Chair- Because I am tired of buying the cheapo's and them breaking.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-monitor-pb278q - Because I am ready to take the gaming experience to the next resolution. 1080p is good but not the greatest anymore.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-mouse-m65black - Because I like the look and the reviews of this to be a nice heavy mouse for my tastes in the corsair theme.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-keyboard-ch9000011na - Because I like the mechanical switches in this and continue the theme of corsair.
> 
> *Gaming*
> 
> Assassisn's Creed Black Flag - Loved the rest of the series and would like to make the jump to the pc with it.
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins - Watched some gameplay of it and it looks amazing enough that I would like it in my Steam Library.
> 
> Battlefield 4 Premium - Would love to just have the peace of mind of knowing that I have all of the DLC's.


You have to have 100 posts to be eligible, you only have 68.


----------



## skyisover

Computer Hardware
Radeon 290x-Gaming. Bitcoin mining. More power!
GTX 780 [email protected]

Things Overclockers Would Love
Oculus Rift- Goodbye reality!
Stax SR-009-Audiophile? Too expensive?

Gaming-
PS4-entering console world. Xbone sucks too bad for my tastes
BF4-multiplayer!


----------



## Machiyariko

Computer Hardware
GTX780ti
or
R290X
H100i

Things Overclockers Would Love
Oculus Rift
Microsoft Surface

Gaming
Product Name 5 - Reason I want it
Battlefield 4 for PC
Playstation 4
Xbox 1


----------



## NeoReaper

Computer Hardware
XFX Radeon R9 290X - So I have something that I can rely on for the next few years that is modern and cool! =D
AMD FX-6350 Black Edition - To replace my old CPU that just cannot keep up in games anymore =(


----------



## Selquist979

*Computer Hardware*

Intel i5-3570k - Last part to fully upgrade rig, my older i5 is starting to show its age.
X-STAR DP2710LED 27" 2560x1440 - Have really been wanting to step up to a nice 1440p monitor!
EVGA GTX 780 Classified ACX- Cause the card is such a great OC'er! Has all the things a high end OverClocker wants









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

EVGA Tegra Note 7 Tablet- Sweet little tablet, fast, nice stylus, great price point.
ScottEVest- SeV Tropiformer Jacket- Awesome Tech Jacket

*Gaming*

PS4- Cause the new Gen consoles look pretty great.
Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag- Want to check out all the cool Nvidia Features.

Great Idea for this contest. It's also nice to read other submissions to get tons of gift ideas for the people that are hard to buy for.


----------



## Blindrage606

*******

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780 Ti [email protected], and more powa!

*Gaming-
*XBOX ONE I'm sticking w/ xbox this gen
Ryse Son of Rome XB1


----------



## Polska

Computer Hardware
- Korean pls 2560x1440 - looking for a 1440p monitor (overclock able also I hope!)
- i7-3770K - would like to put in my rig and upgrade one I donated to my parents with my current chip.
- HAF Stacker 935 - my 932 is a little beatup







. I also need a 2nd case for a handmedown build I am working on.
- GTX 780 TI - would love to donate my 760s to my cousin and make his christmas








- Samsung 840 Evo, 1TB - need to consolidate some of my drives and put one of my existing ones in parents rig.

Things Overclockers Would Love
- Google Nexus 7 - My tablet just died. Would love to load it up with cyanogen mod!
- Herman Miller Aeron - my butt and back would love you.

Gaming
- Assassins Creed 4 (PC) - have not played an AC game in a few years, would like to again
- Prototype 2 (PC) - Had loads of fun with the first game, never got around to buying part 2

Thank you Admin!


----------



## t00sl0w

computer hardware -
4930k- i do a lot of encoding, and my PC acts as a server while i game..nuff said.
8gb more of the mushkin ram i have, same reason as above...i do a lot on this machine at the same time.
4tb HDD.....i need to start backing up my movie collection.
780ti...who wouldnt want that?

things OCers would love..
-a nice mini screwdriver/socket set meant for technology...so it has all the crazy different screwhead types, etc...tired of using the regular size tools from my shop in my tiny electronics.

games
crysis 3 - i am a crysis fanboy but havent bought this yet.
bioshock 3 - this game looks like so much fun and i am all about single player.


----------



## Vocality

*Computer Hardware*
_Samsung 840 120gb SSD_ - From what I hear and see, I need one.
_FX 8350_ - Been considering an AMD processor for the fun of it lately, it would be a step up from what I've got and let me play around with unfamiliar territory. Gotta keep my girlfriend's rig somewhat up to date too, that old i3-540 is aging.
_ASUS 990FX Sabertooth 2.0_ - Can't have an AMD processor without and AMD board!








_Bitfenix Prodigy (White)_ - Just because it's a sexy case.
_R9 290X_ - Go big or go home.

*Gaming*
_An Executive Chair_ - You've got to be comfortable while you game.
_Occulus Rift_ - I remember this sweet VR game my dad played once in a mall when I was like 8 or so, Occulus Rift reminds me a little of the setup he wore. Just without the giant helmet, gloves, and treadmill-setup he had to stand and walk on.
_PS3_ - Mine's on its last leg and I've got a backlog to take care of.


----------



## goldbranch

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked - best single GPU on the market.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
SMC Pentax-DA 35mm F2.8 Limited Macro - been looking for this lens for a while.

*Gaming*
Play Station 4 - who doesn't want it, especially when it's sold out everywhere atm









And many thanks to OC.net for such a great generosity.


----------



## Deadboy90

Computer Hardware
New gaming laptop, namely the Sager NP7330. I am graduating college soon and am going to pursue my Masters degree. So I and am going to need a bigger laptop for typing papers and the NP7330 is the smallest laptop that has any serious gaming power.

Things Overclockers would love

The Occulus Rift! I just need to try it, just once, 720p resolution be damned!

Gaming
Assassins creed 4 for PS4. I cant wait to play this game on my Vita from across town









BF4 for PC. I want to make my new 7950 scream for mercy


----------



## edalbkrad

*Computer Hardware*

any 1440p monitor - I can really work faster with graphics design and enjoy gaming with that monitor resolution. I'm currently using 1600x900 and its very tiring to keep minimizing between windows/tasks.

R9 280X - It would be a nice upgrade for my HD6850 without having to change my psu. I can only afford either getting a 1080p monitor or R7 260X but one of those would be great.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

overclock.net wardrobe - Always wanted a nice ocn shirt and cap, maybe a jacket to go along with it too. I'll definitely wear them like a walking billboard on christmas eve.

predator costume or life size statue - who in the world doesnt want one?

*Gaming*

Xbox One - Not sure if this would count as computer hardware but I've never owned a console and want to try it out especially after seeing the trailer for Ryse: Son of Rome

Diablo III - it still costs $60 here in my country, very expensive for an old game that Ive always wanted to play.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

*Computer Hardware*

GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5 TH, I could use the Thunderbolt ports with production work.
Intel i7 4770, the CPU I'd use with the board! (Duh)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Oppo Find smartphone, the specs on this phone is beast, and no contracts!
Nexus 5, at $399 you're not going to get better performance out of a smartphone than this. I'm finally getting out of contract with a carrier if you can't tell









*Gaming*

Elder Scrolls, Skyrim, as great as this game is, sadly enough I have yet to play it.
NBA 2k14, I love how they keep improving on the 2k series. This is the best basketball video game series ever.


----------



## sepheroth003

*Computer Hardware*
Intel 4770K, I'm ready to go Hyperthreading. This CPU would of course require the next item...
Socket 1150 motherboard, somehwere in the Z87 MSI G55 to GD65 range.
8 (2x4Gb) or 16 (2x8Gb) of ram, 8 if staying with my current setup, 16 if going with the 4770k above.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo or better, Cooler PC is always better.

*Gaming*
Wow subscription cards, because I'm hooked again.


----------



## nitrubbb

*Computer Hardware*

ASRock a88x extreme6+
2133+ Mhz ram
120mm CPU watercooler
AMD R9 280x

*Gaming*
PS4
Battlefield 4

Got nothing to game on right now. Sold my old rig months ago in anticipation for AMD's Kaveri but that won't be happening until 2014


----------



## KillThePancake

Computer Hardware
i7 4820K - Always wanted a 2011 set up
EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GeForce GTX 780 - Realizing the limitations of my 660, and I want something that's going to last me a good while before an upgrade
ASUS P9X79 WS - to go with the 4820K
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 - Might as well fill up some of those slots

Gaming
Battlefield 4 - enjoyed 3 for the little I played it, would love to have 4 to play with friends.
CM Storm QuickFire Ultimate - A mechanical keyboard would be nice, especially backlit as I play at night most of the time
CM Storm Recon Black - A wired mouse would be better than the wireless logitech I currently have

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Mals

Hey OCN, thanks for running this!

Computer Hardware
GTX 780 Ti. Fastest single GPU, would love to go back from SLI.
EVGA Classified GTX 780 Ti. EVEN BETTER









Things Overclockers Would Love
Watercooling build loop. Would be great to get my feet wet (so to speak) on watercooling!

Gaming
some Cooler Master CM Storm mechanical KB's with black/brown switches. EVERY gamer needs to try mechanical keys!
Likewise:
ASUS VG248QE's or similar. Every gamer has to experience 120hz+. I also for one would die for a monitor G-sync capable in the future. This tearing/ghosting has to stop and I want to try G-sync so bad!


----------



## loud681

*Computer Hardware
*
2 EVGA GTX 780TI - Who wouldn't want a pair of these

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Custom Watercooling is the way to go

Gaming

Xbox One - For Forza 5 (Can't get it on PC)


----------



## derickwm

*Computer Hardware*

(2) MSI R9-290X

Samsung 1TB EVO SSD

Intel 4930k

(3) ASUS VG248QE

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nexus 7 2013

ThinkGeek Giftcard?

OCN Swag (Sweater)

*Gaming*

Xbox One


----------



## PontiacGTX

Computer Hardware
R9 290X with custom cooling - best price performance gpu for 4k/1080p and has great gpgpu performace
i7 3930k/ 4930k - Would be a good future proof cpu for having enough time to play games and do some rendering.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Nvidia Tegra 5 Phone *or* LG G Flex - Would like to have a good enough cell phone and give my LG P880 to my father
Microsoft Surface PRO 128gb *or* Acer Aspire P3-171-6820 - It would be useful for programming at college( I *dont* have one)

Gaming
Crysis 3- I have Crysis 2 And I like its multiplayer
Battlefield 4 (Premium or Normal)- Must be good to compare with BF3 in multiplayer which I already have . and have some fun
PS4 - I would like to try Killzone 3 and shadow fall
Killzone shadow fall - Exclusiveness for Sony Ps4


----------



## BeOtCh

*Computer Hardware*

2x R9 290X neeed moar POWA neeed moar POWA for a upcoming build ...

that is all

Thx for the giveaway


----------



## Cavey00

Computer Hardware: GTX 690 or Titan, either of which I would water block. I've yet to experience consistent buttery smoothness on 1440p with my GTX670. It does ok though.

Things overclockers would love: A good set of cans. I've read how much a good set of headphones sound but have yet to experience that. Spending upwards of $200 on a set of headphones has never been in the budget.

Gaming: Well, I tend to play "behind the curve" so games like BF4 are normally full of expert players by the time I get around to them. So basically any newer MP shooter would work for me. Send it to me and I immediately start playing it, no matter what game I'm currently on.


----------



## Dragoon

Wow, OCN doesn't cease to amaze me!

Let's see... things that I want...

*Computer Hardware*
Gigabyte F2A85N-WiFi - My media centre needs to be upgraded... I already have the CPU








Kingston HyperX Beast 2133MHz 16GB Kit - New mobo, new RAM








A couple 780Ti + waterblocks - I wouldn't mind... nothing at all lol

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Canon EOS 70D - My old 1000D sure needs to be replaced

*Gaming*
PlayStation 4 and some games - Gotta start with the next gen. Why not?
3DS - I'm kicking myself in the nuts because I didn't buy it when I had the money...

Thanks admin and OCN.









Good luck everyone.


----------



## jeri

geforce gtx 770/780 (my old 670 gtx windforce died recently...)
250GB+ Samsung 840 Evo... running out of space on the 120gb ssd and just dont wanna remove other games


----------



## mkclan

Computer Hardware
AMD FX-Series 2 FX-9590 - I like AMD and need something fast
Sapphire r9 290x - also new GPU do not disturb
WC Goodies or nice mobo.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Nexus 7 - Its help him to learning and communicate. (He have autism.







)

Gaming
PS4 - For my kids








BF4 for PC- No comments
Gran turismo - Nice game
GTA 5 - I want it

Sorry for my english.


----------



## McMogg

Computer Hardware
Samsung 840 Evo 750GB - I am running out of space for Steam and Origin on the same drive!
Radeon HD7950 - It'd be ballin to go CF Watercooled 7950's!

Gaming
Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon - I always wanted it, but as I don't have much time to game right now, I can't justify the price - however, when the holiday comes, it's gaming time!
Battlefield 4 - It costs so much! I can't pay so much when I can't game (term time), but now it's holidays I can't wait to play!


----------



## sabbathcrazy

*Computer Hardware*
*1* Intel's i5 3750k- I am running a E8400, I have not been able to enjoy new titles because of performance. It bottle necks my 460's SLI
*2* Z77 OC Formula- I have been using this 680i LT for a while, its about time I get to play with a real motherboard.
*3* GELID Solutions FN-FW12BPL-18 - I have a good old thermaltake armor case with 3 120mm fans, it can get noisy.

*NERD peripherals*

*1* Rosewill RTK-090 90 Piece Professional Computer Tool Kit - Has every thing you need to maintain your PC, wire strippers, soldering iron and even zip ties.
*2* WD WD My Passport Ultra 1TB Titanium- 1TB of portable information, my mouth is drooling, who would not want one?
*3* Pivothead Aurora Purple Haze 1080p- Hands free1080p video recording from a POV perspective. A grate way to document your life.

*Gaming*

*1* Call Of duty 4- I have played every COD and COD 4 is my favorite because it did not come easy to me like all the others.
*2* CRYSIS 3- I still have not gotten a chance to play this beautiful game.
*2* Metro last light - The game is absolutely AMAZING, the cinematic, the graphics the performance ect... this is how every game should perform. I want to show my support, the developers deserve to be filthy rich for making this master piece.


----------



## BWAS1000

Computer hardware
AMD R9 270 - I have an HD7850, so why not crossfire?
Intel i7 4930k/3930k - 6 cores to help me with my video editing.
ASRock x79 Extreme4 - What else would I put the i7 on?
NZXT Phantom 410 - A better case for a better rig
XFX PRo 850W Core Edition - something has to power it
Things overclockers would love - LG Nexus 5 - its a nexus, 'nuff said
SA22C/FB33 Mazda RX-7 - rotors. 'Nuff said
Games - Shift 2 Unleashed
NFS Shift.


----------



## AJR1775

*Computer Hardware*
Asus Z87 Impact Motherboard, with all the accompanying acroutments such as a 780Ti in a new BitFenix Phenom case - Because, who the heck wouldn't want that


----------



## JonC04

*Computer Hardware*
*ASUS DirectCUII GTX 760* - Got a new monitor and my 260 is showing its weaknesses
*Seagate 4 TB Hard drive* - Would like a new, bigger hard drive for backup
*Samsung 840 PRO 128 GB SSD* - It's about time I upgrade to an SSD

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
*Raspberry Pi Model B* - Seems like a fun piece of hardware to play around with
*Razer Mouse Bungee* - Wires get in the way of everything...
*SteelSeries Qck Series Mousepad*

*Gaming*
*Pokemon X* - I've only played 1 Pokemon game my entire life...
*2DS* - So I can play my 2nd Pokemon game!

Thanks for doing this


----------



## dr.evil

Computer Hardware
SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290X 4GB - i want it becouse i want future proof gaming








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202058

Things Overclockers Would Love
Parrot PF721800 Sand AR.Drone 2.0 'Elite Edition'- who dont want this??? come on!








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16886113008

Sony SW2 Black SmartWatch 2 - i dont have a watch so this one i love it








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16886981001

Samsung Galaxy SIII Mini S3 Factory Unlocked Android Smart Phone- i need a better phone mine is something old :S
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BDBEZEC/ref=s9_simh_gw_p107_d4_i7?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-6&pf_rd_r=0JNAQ449BFAJ6EAWN5T4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630072282&pf_rd_i=507846

Samsung Galaxy Tab 3- i need a tablet too








http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-7-Inch-White/dp/B00D02AGU4/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1385421003&sr=1-2&keywords=tablet

and geeky one
Bandai Hobby MS-06F Zaku II "Mobile Suit Gundam" Perfect Grade Action Figure, Scale 1:60
http://www.amazon.com/Bandai-Hobby-MS-06F-Mobile-Perfect/dp/B0006N14BU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1385421608&sr=8-2&keywords=1%2F60+zaku+ii

Gaming
PlayStation 4 Killzone Launch Day Bundle - becouse i dont have a console since ps2 days








arma 3
BF4 PC
COD:GHOST.


----------



## BigMack70

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA ACX GTX 780 Ti - the fastest GPU on the market right now! I am hoping to move up from 1440p to 4k next year, and I will need all the GPU muscle I can to make that happen (I expect to need 3x GTX 780 equivalent as a minimum).

*Gaming*
Xbox One - A couple of my best friends and I have had monthly-ish Xbox nights playing Halo for the past decade, but we've gotten kind of bored of Halo and would love to play BF4 together on the Xbox One. None of my friends have high end PCs like I do, and I've been unsuccessful talking them into joining me for BF4 on the PC. I'd LOVE to play BF4 on the Xbox One with them, but $500 is a tall ask for something I will only play once a month or so (we used to play a lot more back in the day... but job/family/kids means we really never get to play more than once or twice a month).

Thanks!


----------



## Faint

*Computer Hardware*
Radeon R9 290 - I've had nothing but hand me down GPUs of previous generations. I would like to have something more current to play current games at "reasonable" settings.
AMD FX 8320 - Currently on a Phenom II X4... I could use those extra cores for my rendering/video projects.

*Gaming*
PS4 w/ Killzone - For sure one of the main reasons why I would like to get a PS4.

Yeah, that's about it. Thanks for the opportunity, admin.


----------



## Shaded War

Computer Hardware
AMD Radeon hd 7990. I want this because it has more displayport connections and better cooling that my crossfire 7970s.

Things Overclockers Would Love
A tablet - I want to be able to use Battlefield 4 app for extra mini map and for commander mode.

Gaming
Thrustmaster TX Racing Wheel Ferrari 458 Italia Edition. I want it because I have always wanted to try force feedback racing wheel in Forza Motorsports and various PC racing games instead of using Xbox controller. I think it would be very fun.

COD: Ghost for Xbox One.


----------



## vtech1

Computer Hardware
like most people i want an r9 290x or at the very least 7990/70/50
thats all i want


----------



## pcmonky

*COMPUTER HARDWARE*

2 GTX 760 Mars cards or - Future proofing for next gen games and the ability to run every game on ultra settings

2 GTX 780ti black edition cards (depends on performance of the two) - Amazing looks and future proofing for next

gen games


----------



## DerComissar

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA 780 Ti - A valid reason to go back to Nvidia
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition - Would force me to upgrade to LGA 2011
Intel i7 4930K - Six cores of goodness

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Beyerdynamic T70 Headphone - Everyone should have a quality headphone
Samsung 840 EVO 1 TB SSD - Almost enough storage to forfeit having a hard drive

*Gaming*
Sony PS4 - An alternative to the Xbox
Battlefield 4 - An awesome new title


----------



## choLOL

*Computer Hardware*
Samsung 840 Evo 250-500gb - Loading stuff with my mech HDD is pretty slow, especially at start up, CAD and Photoshop
GTX 780 Ti or R9 290x - A new GPU wouldn't hurt








XSPC Raystorm 750 EX 240 kit - My 3570k is stuck at 4.2GHz due to temperature restraints
NZXT Phantom 530 - More room to work with would be nice
Asus Xonar Essence STX - Onboard soundcard isn't enough to support my studio studies

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Beyerdynamic T70 - My superlux HD 681 is slowly dying
Windows 8.1 - Currently on W7, a free OS upgrade would be nice

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 - I haven't played any games from the Battlefield series before, would be nice to try


----------



## eBombzor

*Computer Hardware*

Stock 780 Ti - NVidia Mod + Best gaming GPU on the market = Quiet heater for those cold winter gaming nights.

Corsair H80i - For my NVidia mod above









i7 4770K - Not a power hog like the extreme edition CPUs

Maximus IV Formula - Best board with SupremeFX Audio and a cool baseplate

Seasonic SS-760XP2 - Best (but not over the top) PSU eva

BenQ XL2420TE - Best TN panel ever with GSync support

ASUS PA279Q - Super awesome IPS panel to feed my color hungriness

Noctua NH-D14 - Best air cooler period.

Prolimatech PK-3 - Love this TIM, would love to have like 5 boxes of this stuff lol

Corsair SP2500 - I can hear every bullet fired

Noctua AF14 - Would love to have like 5 of these around my case lol

Noctua F12- For absolute best radiator performance

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Nexus 7 - For when I feel really lazy and don't want to leave my toilet

Paradise Desk - Simple yet super functional, badass

NVidia Shield - Looks very interesting, would love to try it

*Gaming*

Wii U - Wait what? Because I love Mario and this is by far the best console for family and casual friend fun

Star Citizen - So I can see what the 780 Ti can do


----------



## xxpenguinxx

*Computer Hardware:*
- *WD 3TB Red's x8*- For both my backup server and secondary storage on my desktop.
- *AMD Radeon HD 7850 / 7950* - To add to my mining rig.
- *Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0 (x4 Four Sticks)* - Upgrading my server's RAM.
- *IBM SpaceSaver II Keyboard* - I want a buckle spring keyboard without the tenkey numberpad.


----------



## Darius Silver

*Computer Hardware*
Reference AMD R9 290x - The lil HD7770 is having a hard time powering this 1440p monitor XD

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Koolance VID-AR290X - To cool the beast and get me started in DIY watercooling


----------



## strong island 1

Computer Hardware

*EVGA 780 ti Classified* - The 780 Classified was amazing and the main reason I want it is because of the custom pcb and 1.5v voltage limit.
*Samsung S27B970D* - Would love a monitor with higher resolution than 1080p to put the Classified to good use.

Gaming

*Playstation 4* - I love pc gaming but there are still some console exclusives that would be fun to play.
*Xboxone* - There are some exclusive titles that would be fun to play.


----------



## Clockwerk

Gotta love all the great giveaways (and admin as well) this year.

Computer Hardware-
780ti- It's stupidly fast
Asus Essence ST- Wanting to upgrade from onboard audio to go with new set of headphones
Ducky Shine 3 or WASD Keyboard with cherry mx red switches- Because my wife is ready to bash my mx blue switches with a hammer.









That's about it for my list. Thanks again for the awesome giveaways this year! Happy holidays everyone


----------



## CptChiggs

*Computer Hardware*
ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms Moniter - The one I'm using right now has a very depressing scratch on it when I was moving it to a lan party.
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD - I've never had one before. Never had the money to spend for one.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Google Nexus 7 Android Tablet - Always seemed to be the one tech piece that I was missing. Would definitely improve my multitasking as a student.

*Gaming*
PS4 - Not the biggest console fan but after exclusives like The Last of Us, you can't _exclude_ this console. *Pun intended*
The Wolf Among Us (PC) - TellTale Games has done it again and I can't pass up this fantastic game.
Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag - Probably the best Assassin's Creed I've seen since the first one.
The Walking Dead Season 2 Pass - The Walking Dead was one of the best games ever that ended on a sort of cliffhanger. I must find out what happens!


----------



## gunhound45

*Computer Hardware*
A nice mechanical keyboard with MX Blue or Brown switches
R9 290X
250gb+ Samsung 840 Evo SSD

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 5
Nexus 7

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4


----------



## Crooksy

*Computer Hardware*

*GTX780Ti* would be great, I could then really crank up the eye candy in my favourite games!
*Samsung 256GB Pro SSD* because I have only 5GB left on my current SSD and need more space!
*Corsair AX760 and single braided cables* as my current TX750 is really getting old now and those non modular cables are horrible to work with!
*Razer Destructor 2* because my eXact mat is really wearing thin and this is the only other pad that I can find that's covered in the same material.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

*Nexus 7* would be great to use around the home and when I'm not at my rig.
*Philips Hue WiFi Bulbs* These just look awesome and again, why get up when you don't have to. These would make the perfect tech room!

*Gaming*

Would love a *PS4* with *NHL13/14* and*GTAV*
*Assassins Creed* - Black Flag - This game looks awesome and I would love to test it out on PC
*Asserto Corsa* - For use with my G27 wheel
An *Xbox One or 360 controller* for use with my PC for smaller Indie titles would be awesome.


----------



## Lionheart1980

*Computer Hardware*
*Asus Rampage IV Black Edition* - best motherboard in the world








*Intel I7 4960x* - Amazing 6c / 12ht core processor that won't cost an arm or leg








*Samsung 840 EVO 1TB SSD* - always wanted this SSD for a long time








*BenQ XL2720T 120Hz 27" Monitor* - never could afford 3 monitors at once... too pricey








*CaseLabs Magnum STH10 Computer Case* - always loved this case...









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
*Nvida Tegra Note 7* - Have you seen how badass this thing is









*Gaming*
*Playstation 4* - I would love to grab one for console exclusive games, sweet rig with sweet driving game to play with


----------



## Arkuatic

Computer Hardware

Rampage iv black edition - Setting new system to last until next generation

Gtx 780 ti- Gaming card

4960x - Setting new system to last until next generation

Things Overclockers Would Love

Mini fridge - Really convenient to have your own dedicated beverage container

Television - Enjoy some good movies on a nice size screen.

Gaming

Playstation 4 or XBox one - enjoy console exclusive games

Battlefield 4/COD ghost - Since everyone plays it.


----------



## Striker36

i would really like a GTX-78. my current build is rather expensive and money is not an easy thing for me to get a hold of and it would be a HUGE help as i could really use a new rig


----------



## adizz

Computer Hardware

Radeon R9 290X - My gtx460 sucks and I need a new card for GTA 5.









Things Overclockers Would Love

Nexus 5 - These things can be modified/customized to no end. If there's one thing I'd love more than fiddling with my PC its this.


----------



## Mr_Torch

I want hardware that will help me walk again, my computer is fine.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

*Computer Hardware*

_GTX 780 Ti_ - I mean come on who wouldn't love to have one of these monsters chewing through textures on games!

_ASUS VG278HE 27" monitor_ - would love to see what it's like through a top of the line monitor for gaming!

_AMD fx-8350 CPU_ - I feel like this would kind of 'complete' my gaming rig. Not sure how much power I have left within my cpu I currently have.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

_Raspberry Pi_ - so fun to play with. Every techie should have one to learn and have fun with Linux.

_Google Chrome Cast_ - a must have for Netflix users. Just a little wifi hdmi dongle you plug in to your TV and can use your smart phone/tablet as a remote control for it.

*Gaming*

_Battlefield 4_ - Want to make the transition from playing COD as my war FPS to BF4. It looks so much more amazing!!

_PS4_ - I mean c'mon who wouldn't want one of these bad boys sitting in their living room?!

_Assassin's Creed IV_ - played the first few on XBOX and would be interested in continuing my journey on PC!


----------



## Moomaster

*Computer Hardware:*

GTX 780ti - Mostest awesomest GPU right now!
Any 1440p IPS monitor - Think of all the awesome gaming.

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*

Nexus 5 - Could always use a new handset

*Gaming:*

Battlefield 4 - Looks amazing
XBONE - Integrated system and TV looks sweet, and i've always been partial to Microsoft
M.O.P. and a year of WoW - Everyone needs some MMO time.


----------



## morbid_bean

*Computer Hardware*

*CPU/Motherboard/GPU Combo* - My system is aging and cannot play all the games I want to, limited to what Sig Rig "Monster" can do. (Intel/AMD, Nvidia/ATI don't make any difference to me.)

*HD 7850/7870 or GTX 660/660Ti* - With current hardware i have now, this would get me running up to par to be able to play my games.

*Nice Mechanical Keyboard *- Never had a Mechanical Keyboard and really want one. Stuck between deciding on MX *Brown*, MX *Black*, and MX *Blue* switches.

*Gaming Headset* - Currently using an Xbox 360 mic on PC, not working out very well.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

*Nexus 7 or Nexus 10* - Looking to get my first Tablet, need something for mobile computing.

*Epiphone Thunderbird Classic-IV PRO - *Looking to get me a nice bass upgrade 

*Gaming*

*Nintendo 3DS XL Gold and Black Zelda: LBW Edition *- I miss my Nintendo DS Lite 

*Playstation 4 - *Become apart of and experience the latest and greatest.

*Steam Credit* - Have funds on hand through steam to pick up deals as they come along.


----------



## Shurtugal

*Computer Hardware*

_Asus 280x Matrix_ - A second one to run in crossfire, and get a 2160p monitor
_Asus PQ321 Ultra HD Monitor_ - Because 1600x900 just isn't good enough!









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

_iPhone 5s_ - My iPhone 3gs is getting a tad slow.
_Swan M60 5.1 Speaker System_ - To get better/clearer sound

*Gaming*

_Xbox One_ - To play with my non PC friends
_Assassins Creed Black Flag_ - I liked all of the previous games
_Batman Arkham Origins_ - Just something new to play which is meant to be good
_Titanfall_ - Looks really cool


----------



## confed

Computer Hardware
Any 290x - Upgrades are always fun!
Bitfenix Alchemy Orange cables - Would love to have all the cable extensions orange.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Nexus 5 - Would be a nice upgrade and allow me to gift my S3 to a friend
Samsung Chromebook - Simple and cheap. Perfect for mom!

Gaming
Bioshock Infinite PC - First 2 were amazing
Killzone PS4 - I only got AC so far.
NHL14 PS4


----------



## Captain1337

Computer Hardware
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Because of its comprehensive overclocking features, expandability, overclocking, and sheer power. Also, to achieve high overclocks on the 3930K.

Intel Core i7-3930K - It will ease my life in HD video editing, Photoshop, some tasks that are more CPU intensive, and playing every game on the highest settings.

EVGA GTX 780 Ti - To play the latest games on the highest settings and to finally have 3 GB of ram on a video card because 2 GB of ram is just not enough anymore for those high resolutions. Also, to achieve high scores in bench marks, and to have one of the most powerful cards ever.









Things Overclockers Would Love
Sennheiser HD 598 Headphones - I would love to hear what real sound sounds like through these headphones. I've never had quality headphones before and these would be excellent. Some of my friends say that the HD 598 put you in an entirely new world of gaming because of the sound that it creates.

Samsung Series 9 NP900X4C-A07US 15-Inch Premium Ultrabook - I need a laptop for classes, especially for programming classes.

Gaming
Battlefield 4 (PC) - The Battlefield games are always great, they bring a very realistic experience to first person shooter games. For that reason, I would like Battlefield 4 for the PC.

The reason why I chose these specific items is because my work is intensive, demanding, and having powerful hardware would make it easier to do everything. This upcoming Spring, I will start taking my main Computer Science courses and I would need a light laptop just for that occasion, a fast CPU / Motherboard / GPU at home for my own work with video editing software and Photoshop. Having said that, blazing fast PC components would speed up the process and ease my life with all the rendering and CPU intensive tasks that I do. I chose the Sennheiser HD 598 headphones because I like quality hardware and because I've never had such quality when it comes to audiophile headphones. The reason why I chose BF4 is because I would like to play BF4 once in a while with friends to ease off my focus on school during the weekends and to just relax.

Thanks admin.


----------



## Fletcherea

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA Hadron Hydro+EVGA Hydro Water kit -Sweeeet little water cooled itx chassis!
Now I'm being greedy! - EVGA Z87 Stinger - To fill out that sweet little itx chassis!

Thanks OCN, happy holidays to all you folks!


----------



## Kyoujin

*Computer Hardware/Things Overclockers Would Love*
EVGA GTX780Ti Superclocked ACX -- R9 290X doesn't have non-reference coolers yet / Best NVidia has to offer.
BenQ XL2420TE -- My current monitor is old, failing and 1080p has since become the standard. I trust BenQ and this model is highly rated.
Creative Labs SoundBlaster Z -- Using on-board audio at the moment. The CL SoundBlaster Z is supposed to be really good for its price-point.

*Gaming*
Roccat Kone XTD -- I've had a chance to check this mouse out...it's great. My current mouse is killing my hand so I'd love to move to a bigger mouse.
Roccat Hiro Mousepad -- Complements the above very nicely.
Roccat Ryos MK Pro -- Great mechanical keyboard with gaming features.


----------



## mxfreek09

*Computer Hardware*

ASUS GTX 780 - I would love to be able to get my hands on one of these to take my surround setup to the next level. The extra vram available would do wonders for me when I am playing Skyrim. Also being able to play games without having to rely on sli would be a huge benefit to both me and my power supply









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

A car head unit with a display for watching movies. I have found it to be really cool being able to pop in a dvd during a road trip and watch bits and pieces as we stop to eat or even on boring nights when you drive somewhere cool and are able to watch a movie with the seats back in your car. Its also fun to be able to mod your car just like a computer









*Gaming*

Battlefield 4 - I want it because it truly looks like a great game. Would love to be able to get the games and team up with my friends in the game just like we did with Battlefield 3 and Bad Company 2. Some of my most fondest video game moments have come from this series of games, nothing better than the laughs that can be had playing this game with a full squad of friends.


----------



## ozlay

*Computer Hardware*
1tb hard drive the one i have clicks and should be replaced

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
samsung 840 ssd something i could never afford

*Gaming*
thief 4 looks like a good game


----------



## MyFaceHole

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780Ti - My 560's are getting old.
WD Black 1TB HDD - My 1TB is almost 5 years old and failing.
SoundBlaster Zx - Would love to experience audiophile audio.

*Gaming*
Sim City 5 - Been meaning to get this for a while.
Original NES - Had one as a child, want to relive old memories.


----------



## XAslanX

*Computer Hardware*

8GB of ram would like to have 16GB
500GB Samsung 840 EVO My X25 is getting quiet old
27" monitor 2560x1440 want to get up with the times, still on a 1080p display
2TB Seagate HD Current 1TB is running out of space.
600-650watt PSU would like to expand possible upgrades and overclock ability
7950 could use an extra GB of Vram

*
Things Overclockers Would Love*

Logitech G510s Want something to properly game on other than this keytronic
Logitech G400s Current m400 is getting quiet worn

*Gaming*

Guild Wars 2 always wanted to play it but never could afford the full price for it.
The Witcher 3 pre order would be nice to get this early so I dont have to wait months for it to go on sale to pick it up.
MOGA Pro Controller to game on the go with my android tablet, perfect for those old emulator games.


----------



## dVeLoPe

*Computer Hardware*


GTX 780Ti - Will donate my GTX 680 to these forums if I win this replacement!!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*


1x Wish from a Genie
Unlimited supply of Energy Drinks.
Beautiful women who want PLAY WITH YOU

*Gaming*


A new monitor so I can donate my BenQ XL2410T & NVidia 3D Vision2 Wireless Glasses Kit

THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING YOU HAVE/WILL TEACH ME OVERCLOCK.NET RULES THE INTERNET FORUMS!!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Overclock.net Please Make My Holiday wish List Come True!

*Backround -*
Hello,
My name is Justin and I am 19 years old. I live in Chicago and have been building computers since the age of 10 ( with the help of my brothers) and I have been gaming on them since the age of 12 . The first game I have ever played was World Of Warcraft and since day one I was hooked . I would spend so many hours helping my brothers farm gold and level up there gear that it used to drive my mom nuts ( lol ) . I am a tech nut like almost every other person on this forum and I enjoy doing what I do! . Computers is not my only hobby, I also enjoy racing , building and restoring classic cars , building motorcycles , and home improvement ( pluming , drywall, tiles you name it!). Having 4 brothers is the best thing a person could ask for as we all teach each other tricks by trade! . My mom raised all 4 of us since the start of our birth with my grandma since my real father was a dead beat of a father and used to beat my mom and take all the money she ever had to go buy drugs. So we grew up taking care of each other and helping each other out! . I guess that is why my family is so close. But in 2008 my mom was diagnosed with a pinched nerve in her back which caused her to have to quit her job and claim SS ( which as some people may know is never enough!). Having to grow up and see my mom in such pain broke my hart . she was 34 at the time and sure did not deserve that ! . So we continued life as any one would exploring our options and seeing what are next step would be and the thing to come was the thing I never wanted to hear ........ My mom was diagnosed with lung cancer ...... I cried for days at a time and became depressed so I had to go to the MD and get some depression pills ( I was 14 at the time) . So we acted fast and my mom had surgery to remove it and all the proper steps to get rid of it . But then in 2010 it came back........ so yet again they cut another piece out . which caused my mom to have to use oxygen to walk around or go down stairs are even to cook...... Now my grandma was a big help and always made sure that I was ready for school and my home work was done and that I would stay out of trouble but she was not in too good of health herself . she was 94 years old and had a hard time walking as well but she was the sweetest person you would ever meet I promise! . We had a nick name for her it was " Honey " and we called her that ever since I could speak! . now at the beginning of 2011 she became very ill and ended up not being able to take care of herself . So i made the choice to not goto school so I could help out my mom and my grandma while my older brothers worked to bring money in the house. I ended up missing my whole soft-more year before god came down from the clouds and took my beautiful grandma, But as we all know life must go on . So I ended up getting back into a private school which can adapt to my needs ( school online) so i can stay home and help my mom. So to get to the end of this cause I am sure no one will want to read all of what I wrote . I have been saving up for a year to build my dream machine and its almost done and I would really appreciate if OCN will make my Christmas the best Christmas and help me finish her! . Her name is the RED DAWN DEMON and she is a fine piece of eye candy if I might say so myself!

*Computer Hardware:*

-3 *Swiftech MCW82 Universal GPU Water block - White* - Because this will help me finish up my gpu blocks and get me moved on to the bending of the acrylic tubing from primochill!
-1 *Swiftech HD7900 Series Full Cover Heatsink for AMD Radeon HD7950* - this will be the last one I need as I already have the other 2! (=
-4 *PrimoChill Rigid Ghost Compression 3/8in ID x 1/2in OD Fitting - Anodized Red (4pack)* - I need 16 more to get all of these on my blocks and rads so I can start my tubing!








-4 *EK EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1000ml - Blood Red* - this way when all the tubing is done I do not have to wait for fluid to break out the camera and share the awsomeness with OCN !
All the parts listed above are the last main parts to get my computer build done! after those its fine tuning ( little parts) and allot of time and love to get it all together!!!!!! .

*Things overclockers would love:*

- *A overclock.net T - SHIRT!* Because I mean who wouldn't want one of those?
I love to help people on OCN when I have free time and I do spend allot of my free time here on OCN!
*
Gaming:*

- *Battlefield 4* - because like everyone else who plays games . sometimes when you are having a bad day you just want to goto your computer and play a game and relax and I can not afford to buy it cause I bought COD Ghost and well that game makes me more mad then anything else in the world at the moment ( UPDATE CALL OF DUTY DANG IT LOL!)

So this is my submission , I would appreciate for people to not troll my post are make fun of it as I really opened up to ya'll and vented a little . THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!

-ROG


----------



## TRELOXELO

*Computer Hardware*

ASUS X79 DELUXE RETAIL
INTEL CORE I7-3930K 3.2GHZ LGA2011 - BOX
G.SKILL F3-1866C10D-16GSR 16GB (2X8GB) DDR3 PC3-14900 1866MHZ SNIPER DUAL CHANNEL KIT

Reason i want all these...cause my sig rig is getting old


----------



## Bucshman

Computer Hardware:
Case Labs MAGNUM M10: Who doesn't want one?
ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME 1150 mother board: Would finish off my rig
SAMSUNG S27A850D Matt Black 27" 5ms WQHD LED Backlight Widescreen PLS Panel LCD Monitor: Who doesn't want one?

Things overclockers would love:
X-Box One: My kids would love one


----------



## blenton

*Computer Hardware*
_2TB WD Caviar Green_ - always could do with a bit more storage space.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
_Raspberry Pi_ - the possibilities are endless!









*Gaming*
_PS3_ - time to go through some of the console exclusives I've missed over the past few years.


----------



## Disturbed117

*Computer Hardware*


1x 290x - Folding.
1x ASUS Sabertooth X79 - Reliable name.
1x Intel Core i7-4960X
2x Mushkin Enhanced Blackline - Ramdisks are nice.
1x Antec HCP-1300 Platinum
1x Merlin ST10


----------



## NuclearCrap

*Computer Hardware*

Asus PQ321Q 4K monitor - _workspace, workspace, workspace, workspace (perfect for engineering)_

Woo Audio WA2 - _I bought my T1 headphones and ran out of money for a nice amp_









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

A good chair - _I spend too much time in my chair and something that has proper support would be nice_

GoPro Hero 3+ - _record anything_

*Gaming*

Thrustmaster T500RS + shifter - _it's the steering wheel I've always wanted_

PS4 stand - _it's taking up too much space on my desk sitting flat_

SNELL-approved helmet - _so I can have a more realistic gaming experience (not really, I just don't want to borrow helmets anymore at autocross events







)_

Lean Pockets + Red Bull - _gaming food!_


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

*Computer Hardware*
Antec High Current Pro Platinum 850 - My HX850 is showing its age and I think it's time I gave Antec the chance I didn't last time.









Aquaero 6 w/black faceplate - Can't think of a better controller than this, really, any enthusiast regardless of what kind of cooling they're running wouldn't be blamed for wanting one.

Blue Spark Digital mic - Just thought of this and seeing how good the other Blue mics are, especially the Yeti, I'd like to give it a shot.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Thinking about a couple of expensive lenses so I'm set for when I get a beefier camera... will specify if I win.

*Gaming*
Extra copy of Bioshock Infinite would be nice, I guess.


----------



## 96xj

im not greedy , lets keep this simple ..
since i have been unemployed , and spending more time on the computer , i am running out of space .
what would make my life easier would be either of these :
*
COMPUTER HARDWARE* :
1: Western Digital WD Black WD4001FAEX 4TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive
~ or ~
2: WD Black² Dual Drive 2.5" 120 GB SSD + 1 TB HDD Kit WD1001X06XDTL
( for my laptop )

thank you for the chance .


----------



## Qyuraja

*Computer Hardware*
Intel Core i7 4770K - Because my 3570k is having trouble keeping up
Asus Republic Of Gamers Maximus VI Formula - To pair with above processor

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
FiiO Alpen E17 - So i can really enjoy my headphones on the move and at work


----------



## b.walker36

My Xmas List:

*Computer Hardware/Acessories*
Samsung Evo 1TB SSD - I have always wanted an SSD to speed up my computer and see what the hype is about.

Dell Ultrasharp 24" - I would love to finally have a dual monitor setup and have been hesitant because I want to get two of these, but one would put me in the right direction as I used my current monitor for the second screen.


----------



## pvp309rcp

*Computer Hardware*

Intel i7 980x - Haven't been able to find one at an appropriate price point to upgrade my current CPU.
Crucial M500 960GB - Could use a bigger SSD on my main and put my current one in my backup.
10x Western Digital Black 4TB - In need of migrating my current data server.
4x Seagate Barracuda 3TB - Migrating my data means more data to backup.
4x Seagate Barracuda 2TB - These backup storage solutions will be combined with what I already have.
2x eVGA GTX 780 Classified / 2x eVGA GTX 780 Ti - Would like to give my current cards to my cousin.
3x Overloard Tempest X270OC - This would make me move from my Sharp Aquos HDTV from 2007.
Overloard Dragon Deep Keyboard - I have never used a mechanical keyboard.
Logitech MX5500 Keyboard - These have been discontinued and the brand new ones are way overpriced now.
2x KRK Rokit RP10-3 Studio Monitors - If I finally get myself a great pair of stereo speakers then I'll go big.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Frigidaire 3.1 Cu. Ft. Compact Refrigerator - Seems like a great product for quick access to snacks and drinks especially when you have company.
GE 5,000 BTU 115-Volt Window Air Conditioner - Nice AC unit to cool a moderately warm small room during those hot days.
Office Star OSP Furniture Mid Back Executive Chair - Simple and durable office chair.

*Gaming*
Playstation 3 Real Arcade Pro. 3 Fighting Stick - Awesome Japanese style arcade stick that is great for fighting games.
Battlefield 4 PC - It's a great game that I'm sure another cousin of mine would love when he gets his computer built.
Persona (PS1) - Been trying to find one used in 'like new' condition but at an appropriate price.
Starcraft 2 - I'm actually still waiting for the whole set to release before I play it.

Thanks Admin for providing yet another giveaway to Overclock.net members.
I had fun making this list since it gave me a good look on how much I need to save up.


----------



## dmfree88

*Computer Hardware*

Product Name 1 - Reason I want it
G.Skill Trident-X 2133 Ram - My ram has some major issues and only real solution is an upgrade I cant afford.

Product Name 2 - Reason I want it
1TB+ HDD - I have never had a HDD or SDD over 100gb. I would love to have some real storage space for once instead of the 3 80gb hdds i have that i only plug in to store / remove things as they are all on there last leg and make funny noises.

Product Name 3 - Reason I want it
7870x2 - I already have one but I really would like to start litecoin mining to pay for future pc parts, This investment could potentially pay for the rest of my needs. Even 2x7950 would work better i could maybe start a seperate mining rig and keep my 7870 as work/gaming.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Product Name 3 - Reason I want it
XSPC Raystorm Water kit (any would do im not picky ive never even had one) - Maybe if I have water my CPU wont have such single core trouble anymore and I can game efficiently







. Never tried it before would love to take a crack at water cooling!

Product Name 4 - Reason I want it
Rosewill Capstone 1000w Modular - Would really like some quality power that I can eventually add a second GPU and maybe even that Raystorm kit someday too with room to spare.

*
Gaming*

Product Name 5 - Reason I want it
Playstation 4 - I had a PS3 for awhile, it was stolen before my son really had a chance to enjoy it. He is autistic and is recently learning alot from a crappy tablet we got him. Would greatly enjoy for him to have a real decent learning tool aswell as a HTPC for pictures and everything my PS3 used to be.

Product Name 6 - Reason I want it
Gaming Mouse - I kinda like the Razer Naga but really havent tested anything but anything would be a HUGE improvement over what I have been using

Product Name 7 - Reason I want it
Gaming Headset - Really any sort of gaming headset would do, I currently hear explosions like tornado farts so anything would be a step-up

Product Name 8 - Reason I want it
Ducky Keyboard - Currently using a wireless logitech and its had nothing but problems. Space bar fails to work randomly freezes wont type. Numerous other problems but I digress, any ducky keyboard is amazing they are all nice (The OC.net edition is sweet though







)

Its almost trending with my "gaming" leaning towards PC still but I dont own any consoles and all of these things are in bad need of replacement and I cant afford them so they are the only things I can really think of.

I hope this was an acceptable entry, thank you OCN for everything you guys do for the community! Amazing contests and prizes. Such a great place to get information when its needed. Hope to be around here for years to come and continue to see growth of this community.

Thanks for the opportunity!

Heres my real dream gift although I felt it was far too expensive to add to the list







:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14450/cst-1241/Corsair_Obsidian_Series_650D_Mid_Tower_Chassis_Custom_Liquid_Cooled_-_Dual_Loop_Liquid_Cooled_Edition.html

Good luck everyone! hope all the good get what they wanted and all the naughty get lumps of coal
















Happy holidays all!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*Computer Hardware*

1. LN2 CPU pot
So I can go cold on my very , very nice 3930k and 3820









2. LN2 GPU pot
So I can freeze my 760 Hawk obviously

3. 780 / 780ti lightning
Cause its the nearly best one out there . Why wouldn't you ?









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
A decent work bench and a really good chair with lumbar support . ( I operate off my bed so over it )

*Gaming*
BF4 or COD ghosts . Would love to get into both of em real soon
















for the opportunity admin


----------



## -X3-

*Computer Hardware*
NVIDIA GTX 780Ti - would be nice to have the fastest single GPU on the planet. Also, I'd like to go back to gaming. BF4 looks amazing, and it'll run perfectly on that card.
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB - because much more games and apps can be installed on that SSD, and because mech is just too obsolete.









*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 - because I liked the previous one, and I'll probably LOVE this.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## IronDoq

*Computer Hardware*
Aquacomputer Aqualis D5 version - So that I can save space in my newly aquired Caselabs S5!
Alphacool UT45 240+360mm radiators - For the cooling power in the S5
x6 Noiseblocker eLoop 2300rpm - Look gorgeous, and pushes a lot of air.
12 Primochill white Ghost Compression - going acrylic in the new build, gatta have these!
4x24 inches of clear Acrylic - need the tube for the fittings!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Kindle Fire HDX - Why would any true overclocker NOT want this? It's the shizzle.

*Gaming*
Skyrim Legendary Edition - I never got around to actually buying the game, and so I'll ask for it here!
(When it comes out) Titan Fall - It just looks epic, I can't wait for it.


----------



## fuloran1

*Computer Hardware*
Samsung EVO 512gb SSD, because it's new, fast, and pretty amazing.

*Gaming*
A PS4 or Xbox One would be amazing, gotta love that next gen tech!

*Things overclockers would love*
The new Nexus tablet, looks sweet!


----------



## Banedox

*Computer Hardware*
Intel i7 4930k - Because its just about the only ship better than my oveclocked i7 920 now...
Radeon R9 290x - Gotta go with my unlocked XFX 290 to 290x....

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
CaseLabs Case Merlin ST10 Case - I love being able to pick and chose how I do thing!
EK 290x Waterblocks with Backplates - So i can overclock my radeon cards and keep them hot babys cool..

*Gaming*
Logitech G710+ Mechanical Keyboard - Because my original G15 Died and lasted me 8 years of gaming!


----------



## skruffs01

*Computer Hardware*

ASUS RIV-BE Mobo - Looking to upgrade to a 2011 and this mobo would look great in my SM8

Intel Core i7-4930K - need something to put in that RIV-BE (for video editing and encoding)

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Fluke 87-V Digital Multimeter - For all my overclock and PC building needs









*Gaming*

Samsung HT-E6730W 7.1 Channel Home Theater - I like headphones but running a surround system in BF4 would sound great









Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Mbalmer

*COMPUTER HARDWARE*

My friend is having money issues so I would like to get a graphics card so I can give it to him. Something like a 7970 or above. He is an AMD guy so that would make a great Christmas present for him. He lost his job last week and food will still be served on his table, but he was saving for another card (He is currently running a 5970 (I think - I know it is a 5000 series) and to buy Battlefield 4. Both of those are now on the back burner again. I would just buy him one, but my wife thinks our money should go towards our kids Christmas....which I agree with. He is the reason I got into computer gaming last year and the reason I got into Battlefield 3. I never played an FPS before then. Now I am level 56 on BF4 and he hasn't even played it.

*THINGS OVERCLOCKERS WOULD LOVE*

I Would like Battlefield 4 and Premium for my friend. See above.

After I give that stuff away, a selfish side of me would like to have an FBI shirt.....you know, a female body inspector shirt......LOL...not really, (well I kind-of do just because it will drive my wife crazy when I wear it like Morty Seinfeld wore his #1 Dad shirt, TIGHT AND ALL THE TIME!!!

Thanks OC!!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Computer hardware:
1. EVGA gtx 780ti: I want this because I'm planning an upgrade for my mini itx system and it is the most powerful card out there. Also, it runs cool.
2. EK nickel 780ti waterblock - so I can overclock the crap out of my 780ti
3. Samsung Evo 500gb ssd

Things overclockers would love:
1. Asus Maximus VI Impact
2. i5-4670k

Gaming:
1. Battlefield 4 premium
2. Corsair K70 (brown switch)


----------



## A7xConnor

*Computer Hardware*

Intel 4930K - This is kind of the sweet spot in my opinion, with gaming looking like it's going to head in the more multi-core support route and also having amazing IPC you can't go wrong. Good value in my opinion and a sweet upgrade from a Core 2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.33GHz







would also no doubt come in handy with video and photography work ^^ really needing an upgrade from my current rig but can't quite afford what I want, and I don't see why you should settle when you're putting this much money into something, you should make sure it's right and what you really want so you're fully content.

Samsung 840 Pro 512GB - Considering my current computer which I've had for the past, nearly 6 years (Dell XPS 420) which is finally giving out as the harddrive has been going and on deathrow for the past 6 months, it's gone a few times being completely unable to load the OS. But reformatting my system seems to give it a little last breathe of life. Or those amazing write speeds of 200KBps are always fun. This would be an amazing upgrade for anyone. I do quite a bit of Photography work so moving large files around can be a common occurrence.

Silverstone TJ11B-W - Go big or go home definitely, I always have a hard time looking for a case that has a right side window with everything mounted on the left of the case. But also has that extreme-like case sense about it with awesome cooling potential. Looks amazing, and would just satisfy me case-wise completely.

Dell UltraSharp 27" U2713HM - Again, would be an awesome upgrade from my current Samsung 23" 720p monitor







I much prefer those deeper colours and general eye candy over raw FPS. Would also be great for my photography.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II X2 in SLI - I prefer the idea of having cooler and quieter components than just the one with the most performance you can squeeze out of it with all other variables thrown out the window. But it'd also give me some nice OC options without giving up on sound and temperatures







and the SLI aspect I suppose because 1440p needs that little extra unf. Especially in some of my favourite games which just happen to be some of the most resource demanding, Metro Last Light and Crysis. Would be a huge upgrade from my ATI 3870









ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition - I guess this is another one of those go big or go home things right? I just couldn't think of a better board to get me on my first x79 chipset, would give me stable OC potential, all those nice PCI-E 3.0 x16 slots have always appealed to me on x79.

*Gaming*

Xbox One - I tend to mostly prefer the exclusives on Xbox than Playstation, I also prefer the controller and general way everything is managed in comparison. Had 1 Xbox original, 3 360's









Internet - I'm guessing this is somewhat of an odd one, but... you need internet for experiencing the best gaming do you not?







how fun is BF4 without multiplayer? it doesn't have much appeal without it. Basically £800 to pay off a damn ridiculous phone bill caused by my sibling, and I live in a pretty remote place and unfortunately this is the only provider available in my area. So my internet has been sourced from a mobile broadband modem for a few years now capped at 15GB, which is terrible, I'm usually without internet for a week or two at the end of each month and I don't even watch videos, play online games other than some Minecraft because of my internet restriction. Or download anything. It'd be nice to be able to get into the "normal" rhythm of gaming and being able to go digital 

Corsair Vengeance M65 Black - I had a look at these in a electronic/computer shop a while back, I just loved the feel of them and how solid they are. Good for any PC gamer ^^

Corsair Vengeance K95 - I've never had a mechanical keyboard, but this one has always peaked my interest. I've always been in need of more macro keys and this would sort that well xD I also love the lighting and general look of the keyboard, it's pretty smart looking.

Thanks for yet another event like this, overclock.net is such a great site and do so many events and give-aways, it makes it feel that much sweeter and community orientated, I love it ^^ some of these parts would be so amazing for my first ever build and a much needed upgrade from my coming up to 6 years old rig.


----------



## maza90210

good luck to you as well =


----------



## Symek

*Computer Hardware*
KBT Pure Limited Edition Alu Case w/ Purple Backlight - I think it looks amazing, has a unique design too which makes it even more special.
https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=200

Zowie FK - Really like the specs on this mouse.
http://www.zowiegear.com/index.php?i=product&p=13

*Gaming*
Playstation 4 - Cant wait to play all of the next gen titles that are coming out, super excited to catch up on "last gen" too on PSN.

WildStar beta key - Because I am super pumped for this game.

Good luck to y'all.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hardware: Swiftech Universal GPU block
Games: Half Life 3¿
Gears: Aluminium frame benches


----------



## mott555

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780 Ti. Because I need an upgrade from my twice-baked GTX 460 that's showing signs of needing baking again.
Any midrange AMD APU, because I'm writing a game and need something mainstream for testing purposes.
Yamakasi Catleap, because I only have one and I'd like two!

*Gaming*
Xbox 360 non-slim. Mine RROD'd a couple years ago and I never replaced it, but I still have the hard drive (which isn't compatible with the newer "slim" models)


----------



## Darklyric

*Things Overclockers Would Love*Just for s&g and 8 core rd kaveri in am3+! With +-40% ipc and richlands overclockability

*computer hardware* a r290 that unlocks to a 290x and takes a full cover waterblock.








thanks for the prizes admins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mott555*
> 
> *Computer Hardware*
> GTX 780 Ti. Because I need an upgrade from my twice-baked GTX 460 that's showing signs of needing baking again.
> Any midrange AMD APU, because I'm writing a game and need something mainstream for testing purposes.
> Yamakasi Catleap, because I only have one and I'd like two!
> 
> *Gaming*
> Xbox 360 non-slim. Mine RROD'd a couple years ago and I never replaced it, but I still have the hard drive (which isn't compatible with the newer "slim" models)


man I gave mine away last week after my soul caliber game got too scratched.... I knew I should have done a giveaway but figured no one would want that big power hungry monster....


----------



## 98uk

Ooh, ending on my birthday... do I get extra points









*Computer Hardware*

AMD R290X - Well, who doesn't want one?







For my BF4 addiction that should arrive soon!
Corsair Neutron 240gb - My SSD feels cramped and I simply can't afford a new one









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Miele S8340 EcoLine Hoover - Sounds strange, but I have no hoover in my new apartment. It's covered in womens' (not mine!) hair and dust... and that's bad for my PC... So this overclocker would like a vacuum








Samsung Galaxy S4 - Would love an upgrade without having to pay the upgrade contract prices...

*Gaming*

Thrustmaster T500 RS - I loooooooooooove racing games, but i've never been in the position to be able to buy a wheel. Would really love one for GT6 coming December









Playstation 4 - Same thing as above, I have never been able to justify the expenditure on a console when i'm living abroad... and I would love a PS4 to play Fifa 14 against my mates back home in the UK


----------



## SgtMunky

Computer Hardware
Asus Z87 Maximus Formula VI - Would start my next upgrade path with a bang! And a gorgeous board, I could finally start to build the system I wanted








Asus 290x / Nvidia 780 - Would be great to have a flagship single gpu card for once









Things Overclockers Would Love
Some good audiophile headphones to pair with my Asus Xonar Essence STX








Nexus 7 Tablet!

Gaming
Space engineers - I also love building games
Battlefield 4 - Loved BF3
The new SimCity - Deemed too expensive for me


----------



## JadedPrimate

*Computer Hardware*


Asus R9 280x - I could use a GPU upgrade, and Asus has never let me down
Asus PB Series PB278Q 27"" monitor - I'm still using a monitor that has a maximum resolution of 1080p. Enough said.
Asus Essence ST/X - I am still using onboard audio, so I could definitely use this.
In Win 904 Aluminum and Tempered Glass PC Case - What a beautiful case.

*Gaming*


Oculus Rift - I've always been curious how much one of these would add to the gaming experience


----------



## Nestala

Thanks for doing this giveaway!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 5 (32gb, black) - I don't own a smartphone, but I would like one. I waited a long time for the new Nexus to be released, I think it's a solid choice for a smartphone.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

*Computer Hardware*
- x2 EVGA GTX 780Ti Superclocked - I need an upgrade from my GTX 570
- x2 4TB Internal 3.5" HDDs - I need more storage, and would set these up in a RAID configuration
- ASUS P8Z77 WS motherboard - I'd want an updated board better suited for the GTX 780Ti SLI

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
- Nice, new pair of gaming headphones - What I have is old and I'd like something higher quality
- Laptop/tablet - For my wife, because her current laptop is old

*Gaming*
- Battlefield 4 for PC - To frag it up and put that 780Ti SLI to use
- Playstation 4 - To play Playstation exclusives
- The Last of Us (PS3) - I haven't played it yet
- PS4 controller - An extra controller for a second player


----------



## Spykerv

Computer Hardware
GTX 780 Ti, fast and efficient for SFF computing
ASUS mITX MAXIMUS IMPACT, high end product with daughter cards for OCing and gaming audio

Things Overclockers Would Love
Vachen Smartwatch, fashionable smartwatch
Nvidia Shield, media consumption Device and PC game streaming

Gaming
PS4, current gen gaming console perfect for the holidays to complement with Sony Exclusives and steam sales on pc.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Doing a huge new watercooling build and its around 3 grand so this would help a lot haha


----------



## PMan007

Thanks admin!

Computer Hardware
EVGA GTX 780 ti Superclock - It is the fastest NVIDIA gpu and a good brand

Gaming
BF4 - Loved BF2 and BF3.
PS4 - Because I need another BluRay player


----------



## WarpPrism

Thanks a lot Admin!

*Computer Hardware*

R9-290(X) or GTX 780 (Ti) with matching EK block - Great performance GPUs - I always feel a little deficient with my current 660
XSPC Raystorm Kit w/ AX360 and D5 Photon - I would love to get into watercooling but I simply can't afford it, one of these kits would be great to get me started.
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 - My current motherboard is cheap and not very good.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Leopold FC200 with MX Browns - I want a mech keyboard but can't really justify spending that much on a keyboard
Kindle Fire HDX - Nice 7" tablet; free e-books
Microsoft Surface (Pro) 2 - For me, even better than the Nexus 7

*Gaming*

Battlefield 4 (PC) - I play a lot of FPS and BF4 seems intriguing. Although if I did win I might get a 290 anyway so I would get BF4 with it... if only...
Star Citizen 300i Package - Game seems awesome and I would like to get into it with a good ship.


----------



## pcoutu17

*Computer Hardware*

R9 290(x) w/ Non-Reference Cooler (assuming they are released in time)
Hopefully the new coolers will help with the noise and heat

EVGA GTX 780ti
Fantastic Card, but I can't justify the price, or 3gb VRAM, on my own dime

*Overclocking Gear*

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 DDC/XT Kit or EK H30 240 HFX Adcanced Liquid Cooling CSQ Kit
Two great kits, but it depends on the case for compatibility

Caselabs Merlin SM8 Case
Would love to have this for a high-end, watercooled rig

R9 290(x) EK Waterblock
To keep this volcano nice and cool

*Gaming Gear*

Assassins Creed Black Flag


Company of Heroes 2


Payday 2


----------



## DarkPhoenix

New Monitors x 3

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Computer Hardware
Radeon R9 290x - MOAR POWAH! not really i always have the worst parts in my family (of nerds intellectuals) and wanna feel on top for once.
120GB SSD (doesnt matter) - running out of storage! can only play 1 game (which is dota 2) broke student life









idk if this counts as hardware or Gaming but
Gaming
Razer BlackWidow (Back lit pls!) - have been stuck with oversized merc stealth!! been dying to get my hands on the BlackWidow back lit but too poor


----------



## nascasho

*Computer Hardware*

R9 290X
780 Ti
ASUS Maximus Formula VI
I've got that GPU upgrade itch. Maybe even a full WC setup again, I wouldn't mind trying to squeeze one into a HAF XB. Also, that damn Formula VI looks so cool that I would buy it and not even own a 4K series proc, mount to my wall or something.


----------



## agentsmith5150

*Computer Hardware*

- GTX 780ti
- 4930k
- ASUS Maximus Formula VI


----------



## Sean Webster

*Computer Hardware*
Three Dell UltraSharp U2713HM's - I could really use the larger screen real estate and multiple monitors for image editing and gaming.
Two GTX 780ti - best Nvidia Card out, would power the screens well.
i7-4930K - I do lots of image editing and my current CPU is slacking, an upgrade would be well worth it.
ASUS Rampage IV Gene - Epic mobo for for the rig i have in mind
1TB Crucial M500 or Samsung evo - for all my image storage/scratch space.
4TB WD Black - for all my personal data storage

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Mechanical Keyboard - typing on a soft rubber dome one sucks.
Google Nexus 7 or ipad - would love one for wireless tethered shooting.
Mirrorless camera - for carrying around with me to take photos
Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8 IS II - A camera lens I could really really use for my photography.

*Gaming*
COD Ghost - play with friends
BF4- play with friends
Xbox one or PS4 - I would like to play the new COD and Battlefield on one of these consoles with friends


----------



## Sno

Computer Hardware

27" gaming monitor - my current monitor is a 24" and would love something bigger so I can play on my big rig and get off my HTPC. I really want to start playing EVE again and use my 24" for work/web surfing and what not.

Ducky Shine 3 or something comparable - current keyboard is not backlit and has blue switches.

Gaming

Battlefield 4 - Amazing game

EVE online game time - I'm broke and starting a new job.

Xbox One - KILLER INSTINCT!! Do I need to say more?

Thank you OCN for another great and generous contest.

Good luck to all and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Kryton

Thanks Admin for doing this!









*Computer Hardware*

Product Name 1: Intel Core i7-4960X Ivy Bridge-E
Reason I want it: If you're gonna get something, why not something top of the line?

Product Name 2: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79
Reason I want it: If you're gonna get a great chip, why not a great board too?

Product Name 3: CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2800
Reason I want it: May as well, should let the system fly and game well too.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Product Name 4: EVGA 04G-P4-2690-KR GeForce GTX 690 4GB 512-bit GDDR5
Reason I want it: Should handle ANYTHING I'll throw at it - Period.

Product Name 5: THRUSTMASTER 2960720 Hotas Warthog Joystick
Reason I want it: For those occasions when I'm on somebody's tail and have to shoot it off for them.... Literally.

Product Name 6: Razer Orbweaver Gaming Keypad
Reason I want it: For all else gaming related.

*Gaming*

Product Name 7: Call of Duty: Ghosts

Product Name 8: Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012


----------



## sprower

ADMIN!!! <3

*Computer Hardware*

R9 290X or 780Ti - I'm not picky but dang I want some juice!

Asus Sabertooth 2.0 AM3+ - Been looking at this for a while now for a build revision.

Dell UltraSharp U2713H or any Korean overclockable .. again not picky.. these bottom dollar Acers are horrid.









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Samsung N8020 Galaxy Note 10.1 4G LTE - 16GB -Again not picky.. I'd even settle for an Blackberry lol.... haven't had a new phone in over 6 years









Oculus rift ... because!

*Gaming*

PS4 or Xbox One just for dad would be great... kids always have everything else tied up!









BF4 / CoD Ghosts for PC or.. ahem.. Next Gen Console...


----------



## Nnimrod

Computer Hardware

*AMD FX-9590* - Because glory days. And I can't think of a more fun way to suck 300W out of the wall than folding with a overclocked AMD flagship. And Overclock I would









*AMD R9 290X* - Hot, loud, red, and fast. Wouldn't have it any other way









Don't worry - They'd be well cooled


----------



## kz26

*Computer Hardware*
AMD Radeon R270X or AMD R290X - for cryptocurrency mining!
Bitfenix Prodigy - so I can move my mini-ITX setup into a bigger case and actually fit a larger GPU like the 290X









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
ATH-AD900X headphones - for those long and hardcore gaming/music/movie sessions

*Gaming*
XBox One or PS4 - because who doesn't want a next-gen console?
Battlefield 4 - Battlefield is a must-have franchise.


----------



## SpeedyVT

*Computer Hardware*
R9 290x - The card can do 4k display and makes me drool thinking about it!








FX-8350 - I've got an AM3+ board laying around and it could use something more powerful!









*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Scythe Mugen 4 - I've always loved the Mugen series coolers. Supplied with the right fans you can super silent and cool better than a closed loop.
A couple COUGAR CF-V12HB - Because they are quiet!







Stick them on any cooler!

*Gaming*
Scribblenauts Unlimited DC Universe - I love scribblenauts! Nothing beats it's randomness!
The Stanley Parable - I love paradoxes!
Batman Arkham Origins - BATMAN!
Civilization V Brave New World - Love the series! I have all the DLC but that.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

*Computer Hardware*

*AMD radeon 7970 x 2*
Reason for why I want it?
Well, this would go pretty sweet with the monitor. Not only that, I have never gone full high end before. I realize my gtx480 was prety high end but I ended up buying it after 1.5 years after it was released so it was no longer high end. Plus, the summer has arrived and it's not looking too good. My gtx480 will probably fry in the heat.

*
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SATA III*
Reason why I want it?
One of the most robust ssds around and not to mention, I have been wanting to upgrade to an ssd.

*Dell UltraSharp U3014* -
Reason why I want it?
One of the most awesome monitors I have ever seen. Dell may make generic computers, but their monitors are pretty sweet. It's a pricey one this but it's worth it for the cost. Plus, I want the games to look nice :with the 7970s









Intel 4770k -
Reason for why I want it?
This would be a pretty badass upgrade - would go pretty nice with the mobo









Mobo - ASUS Maximus VI Formula Motherboard -
Reason why I want it?
I wouldn't mind having a new PC altogether







and have a decent motherboard to overclock unlike the one I have currently.

PSU: Corsair AX860 Platinum Power Supply -
Reason why I want it?
fully modular and not to mention would go pretty sweet setup with my crossfire setup

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohms -
Reason why I want it?
Because, I have always been a music fanatic

Aune T1 amp -
Reason why I want it?
What good are those beyerdnamic without an amp? It needs an AMP to make music sound sweeter.

M-audio Axiom 61 Advanced 61-Key Semi-Weighted USB -
Reason why I want it?
Make music - my main passion is music lol







. I have always wanted to make my own music and itt would be awesome if you could make my dream come true.

*Gaming*
Assassin's Creed Black Flag(PC)
Reason why I want it?-
Because it's assasin's creed and it would pretty badass on the dell ultrasharp monitor

Hitman Absolution -
Reason why I want it?
One of the best franchise on the PC - Would love to give this a go.

Metro Last light
Reason why I want it?
Eye candy - Great franchise and fun to play.

Would be a nice early birthday present


----------



## Tom Lightbown

*Computer Hardware*
780ti x 2 - With my old GTX 670 it's getting hard to run all games at max settings. Just recently I got AC4 and it struggled to run it at mid settings.
AX 1200i PSU - To power the 2 780ti's.
4TB WDC Black x ??? - I need lots of these for storage on my rig now that I'm gonna be using it as a kind of household server filled with movies and such.
Plextor M3 128GB SSD - I'd love another of these to RAID0 with my current one.
4930k & Asus Rampage IV Extreme - A cpu/mobo combo and I could use as an upgrade in my current rig
Corsair 650D - My case is quite a small mid-tower and with a new mobo+cpu i wouldn't be able to fit my H100i in my current case.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
iPhone 5S - In need of a new phone and I love Apple products
LG 55LA620V 55-inch - It's a pretty nice 3D smart TV and I'd love to watch movies in 3D
Asus PB278Q 27-inch 2560x1440 - Really nice monitor that could be used for gaming at higher resolutions. My old monitors are a few years old now and I'm due an upgrade.
Steelseries Apex Keyboard - My current keyboard is in German (got it free with my PC but for some reason it has German keys) and I'd love to get an English keyboard that I like the look of.

*Gaming*
Xbox One/PS4 - I'd love to game on some of the next gen consoles simply for some of the exclusives these consoles have.
BF4 on PC - All my friends have this game and I'd love to play with them


----------



## Domino

*Computer Hardware*
_GE40 2OC-217US Dragon Eyes_ - To replace the monster of a gaming laptop I have now or to give to my girl friend so she can enjoy her gaming sessions together.

_Surface 2 Pro Battery Cover_ - Going to need a keyboard and spare battery for my Surface 2 Pro for note-taking at school. This would be a great accessory to have while it sat in my bad while not in use or, when the need arrives, for typing up reports.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
_Shure SE535V In-Ear Monitors_ - It's nearly a universal truth that everyone enjoys some type of music. I believe every OCN user would love to venture further into appreciating and enjoying their music further. The Shure SE535V in-ears are as universal as they can get, catering to all genres of music while maintaining accuracy in music production without falling flat in making the music sound too "technical". On the go, or on their machine, these in-ears would be fitting. It would be a great gift for any OCNer who takes an interest in music.

_Canon EOS Rebel T3 Digital SLR_ - An entry DSLR to get OCNers into photography. A quality, budget orientated camera that can take excellent photos for an OCN to share with friends and loved ones on wherever they go on their adventures.

*Gaming*
_Beyerdynamic MMX300_ - A high-end headset with a dedicated microphone. It would be great to have an all-in-one solution as opposed to messing around with multiple cables.

_G27 Racing Wheel_ - Racing equipment for...racing games.

_Battlefield 4_ - Game with my older brother.

_Playstation 4_ - With the little PC gaming I do these days, it would be great to get back into the console days with my friends. Over the holiday season, before the start of school, it would be great to sit back and enjoy some quality couch time with my buds.


----------



## GfhTattoo

Computer Hardware

Product Name 1 - used 580 gtx with water block.

Product Name 2- Western Digital 4 TB WD Red $197.00

Gaming gear

Product Name 1 - windows 8.1 for the new rig. as bf4 runs better on it $119

left over cash to get rid of some of back stock of pc gear on here. throttle and stick. was 300 new. and rad and misc stuff.


----------



## prophetd7

*Computer Hardware, Things Overclockers Would Love and Gaming all in one*
- reason it would be a great upgrade from my current system
1. Intel 530 Series 240GB SATA III
2. Intel Core i7-4770K
3. GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC
4. CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 2x8GB DDR3 2133
5. GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD GeForce GTX 660 2GB 192-bit GDDR5
OR
1. Intel 530 Series 240GB SATA III
2. ASUS GRYPHON Z87
3. Intel Core i5-4670K
4. CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 2x8GB DDR3 2133
5. Seagate Hybrid Drive 4TB MLC/8GB


----------



## DiNet

*Computer Hardware*

GTX 780 ti - because my card is outdated and I need something that won't stutter.
Second GTX 780 ti - because 2 is always better








M4 256 SSD - not enough space for games with all the software I must have.
Watercooling setup for CPU and GPU - to overclock... air is fine, but dust isn't.
Fractal design R4 - Need an awesome case for all the awesome parts in it.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

NAIM Audio XS 2 - there's noting like overclocking while listening to pure awesomeness of your favorite song on your epic stereo equipment.
NFC door kit - opening my door with the phone? Yeeeaaaah, king of the nerds!
*Gaming*:

PS4 with all the Tekken games - because I just love Tekken, but never could bring myself to buy a console just for that!


----------



## darwing

edited original post as it was deleted by my iPad







LOL


----------



## mav2000

An AMD 290x would be the best gift I can think off. Add a samsung evo/ pro 512 SSD and it's game on for me....


----------



## Hartk1213

*Computer Hardware*
AMD FX-8350 my current 1090t is gettin old and tired
R290x gpu cant really play bf4 at good frames @ 1080p on my 6950 2gb
256 - 512 GB SSD revo drive would be sweet

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
samsung galaxy note 10.1
triple monitor stand

*Gaming*
either PS4 or XBONE and a couple games with it would be sweet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mott555*
> 
> *Computer Hardware*
> GTX 780 Ti. Because I need an upgrade from my twice-baked GTX 460 that's showing signs of needing baking again.
> Any midrange AMD APU, because I'm writing a game and need something mainstream for testing purposes.
> Yamakasi Catleap, because I only have one and I'd like two!
> 
> *Gaming*
> Xbox 360 non-slim. Mine RROD'd a couple years ago and I never replaced it, but I still have the hard drive (which isn't compatible with the newer "slim" models)


u can take out the harddrive and buy a slim HDD caddy off amazon and slap it in there ..my buddy did the same thing and it worked great


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys - a couple of things
1.Please read the OP clearly. You need to have at least 100 posts to enter this competition. I just had to remove over 60 posts in this thread because failed to read the requirements of entering this draw.
2. Format your posts like how admin has specified.

Thanks


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

*Computer Hardware*

i7-4960x - because I'd like to try out an exacore;
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition - because an exacore deserves the best of the best;
Asus r9-290x - I'd like to have the top single gpu from AMD.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 - never owned a tablet, would love to have one.
*Gaming*:

PS4 - because my last playstation was the original one (1997).


----------



## Penryn

*Computer Hardware*

Dell U3014 - This monitor is just beautiful. Surround is nice but need a single surface for graphic design.

Geforce GTX 780 - Can never have enough graphics power.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Swiftech MCP655 - Expanding the Loop.

Razor XPSC water block for GTX 780 - Self explanatory.

Intel Core i7 4770K - Decent upgrade

Asus Maximus VI - I love Asus products.

*Gaming*

Playstation 4 - Who doesn't want the newest game console?

Xbox One - See above

PS4 controller - I hear this works with a PC out of the box


----------



## Dyaems

Does members from outside the USA count as well? Didn't read it in the first post









*Computer Hardware*

*GTX 780 (reference)* or a *GTX Titan* - I've always wanted one of these ever since they got released but mainly because of their cool-looking coolers and performs better with my current graphics card. Maybe a 780ti would do as well! Unfortunately, I do not have the dough to buy it until now. If I win, I would prolly give away my current graphics card since I won't be using it anymore









*LG 29EA93 or Dell U2713HM or U2913WM* - I don't really need it, but a good upgrade for my 5 year old Samsung T220 would prolly be a 21:9 (or ultrawide) monitor from to multitask better and I don't like multiple screens because they won't fit my table.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

*iPhone 5s* - I'm contented with my Nokia F (flashlight) series but I guess an iPhone would do so that I would have the same phone as my girlfriend









*Gaming*

*PS3 or PS4 with a Gran Turismo game* - haven't touched any consoles since GT1 and GT2 for the PS1 lol... and thats the only game I play in consoles.


----------



## staryoshi

Computer Hardware

nVidia GTX 780 Ti - It's been far too long since I've done a graphics card review - and at 1440p I would like more power!
1TB Samsung 840 EVO - I could always use more IOPS.
(I'd also certainly accept an Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II should a GTX 780 Ti be out of the realm of feasibility)

Things Overclockers Would Love

A graphics card review done by yours truly








Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid - Looks and performs great

Gaming

Company of Heroes 2 - Because World War II is the tops when it comes to games
Crysis 3 - Because gorgeous
X Rebirth - Because all the cool kids are doing it

Thanks for everything you do, Admin!


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

*Computer Hardware*
*GTX 780 Ti* - I refer to this as the Mini-Titan! Great single GPU solution. ShadowPlay is a great thing on nvidia 6xx+ cards. I would love to have one and suffer almost no loss in my framerate!
*Samsung 840 EVO (500GB, 1TB)* - I look around and this SSD seems to be a highlight of the year. It has a low price(When compared to other SSDs and the history of SSD pricing), but delivers top performance speed and storage capacity expected of a high end SSD.
*Intel Core i7-3770K Quad Core Processor Ivy Bridge* - I'd love this, I do some video editing/rendering and it can struggle with files once I start using a few additional features in the video and start mixing things up. Additionally, I convert files quite a bit and overall I would love an i7 for the multi-threading support. Even though Haswell is released, this is ideal as for users with 1155 boards with at least a Z68 board as this would make a great upgrade.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
*Raspberry Pi* - This little 'ARM powered credit card' has a lot of features for it's price. Hosting Websites, learning to code, surveillance cameras, creating an arcade machine (Seen this thread. Very well done by sadeter), creating an HTPC, and some more ambitious projects such as placing it in a remote control plane and flying it with a 'first person' view and whatever might come to mind with experimental use!








*Nexus 5* - I had a look at the Nexus 5, and I am very impressed, despite less features than my Galaxy S4, if I had the choice, I think I would actually choose the Nexus! It looks beautiful and sleek and comes with some nice new hardware and a CLEAN version of Android with no unnecessary extra manufacture bloatware!
*Asus RT-AC66U Wireless Broadband Router 1300Mbs Dual Band Router* - If something is lacking in my home, it's the local network. I have the BT HomeHub 3.0 that comes with the fibre optic service. The Hubs gigabit port fails to work correctly. The connection to it is dodgy and recently one of the 3 100mb ports that are left over has also failed recently. When transferring ISOs back and forth between devices without optical drives(See below for another ideal product for the list!), I have to wait for the slow 100mb (12.5mb/s) ports usually moving at least 46GB+ while handling gaming and videos as well. Not much headroom. I would love to see this issue solved!
*QNAP TS-421 Turbo NAS 4-bay* _or any alternative 4 bay NAS with RAID 10 or 5 support_ - As mentioned above, I move large chunks of data back and forth. This is because I have no backup or central solution. I simply don't have the storage capacity anywhere to handle the rapidly growing 3.5 Terabytes of data on my desktop alone. Then I have other devices to consider. A NAS is a good solution for centralised storage and would provide the data storage needs that I require.
*UPS Units*_(Generally, I'd advise high amounts of power support for several devices nearby)_ - A UPS unit is invaluable when protecting computers with important files or expensive hardware inside. I'd expect power cuts to be a very likely cause for an overclockers/enthusiasts system when file corruption occurs as they are one thing that cannot be prevented and are sometimes completely unexpected. Some UPS units also double as surge protectors to help keep components alive when power surges threaten your system!

*Gaming*
*Xbox One* - Anyone would want a PS4/Xbox One! It's the new generation and I think a console is great for playing casually on the big screen. But there are a few exclusives to Xbox One that I do like the look of.
*Dead Rising 3* - A zombie apocalypse with a hint of craziness!
*Ryse: Son of Rome* - I'm quite a fan of historical games. Particularity, 1700s, 1800s, early 1940s, 1950s; But not much beats a classic siege and sword clashing, shield bashing battle!








*Forza* - General driving awesomeness!

_Having pre-ordered a PS4(UK release), there are a few games I'm interested in (Some multi-platform as well):_
*Fifa 14* - I haven't played a football(soccer) game since on a PS2. And that was quite a few years ago!
*Need for Speed: Rivals* - The lack of racing games in my game collection is something I've been looking to address for a while now. I'm looking to get back into this genre once again.
*PS4 Camera* - The PlayRoom that comes pre-installed in the PS4 requires the camera and it doesn't seem quite complete without it. The PlayRoom is something I'm quite interested in as I think I'd find it entertaining. (For me, it's the details that count! Initial impressions seem good.)

*Battlefield 4 (PC/PS3/PS4)* - As much as I hate to say it, I have ignored Battlefield 4 in favour of Assassins Creed 4 and my PS4 pre-order. Battlefield is needless to say, a very popular game on both PC and consoles. Its vehicular warfare that other games miss out is battlefields gain and there have always been EPIC moments, especially when playing with friends.

*General Awesomeness (All)*
_(Note: I wouldn't want the following item as a prize as the price for just one of them is quite hefty! However, I think it should be considered for the actual list as I think the experience would be amazing!







)_
*Oculus Rift (& Omni Treadmill)* - My best impression of Oculus Rift and the Omni Treadmill came with Skyrim. I released how amazing it would be to play Skyrim with them. Skyrim is a large and dynamic playthrough each time and while playing I like to immerse myself in the game by installing mods that make the game more realistic and avoid using fast travel and other unrealistic features. I explore the land on foot, looking at the surroundings and stopping at places along the way. To actually physically walk in real life while having a first person view and run while dodging dragons seems mind-blowing!
Another great thing for just the Oculus Rift alone, would be horror games! Things like the Amnesia games & Outlast! They rely on pulling a user into the perspective of the character before unleashing terror. Oculus Rift already has the player seeing exactly as how the character would see and reacts to the users head movement.

Good luck with the site transition for the 10th anniversary Admin! Thanks.

_(Looking back... I've over-complicated everything, haven't I? That always happens somehow...)_

Note that I was quite tired while writing this. Please inform me of general rubbish that does not make sense! [email protected]


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780Ti - It's probably the fastest single GPU!
Intel Core i7 4960x - It's the fastest CPU out there!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
XSPC RayStorm Extreme Universal CPU Watercooling Kit w/ AX360 Radiator/Twin D5 Pump/Res (PPCs has it) - It's a very cool kit that would bring me all the 4960X could do.
Phobya XTREME NOVA 1080 Radiator - It's a massive radiator that would give me plenty cooling to my system.

*Gaming*
PS4 - I think it is a good console, and as it costs $1800 at my country, I would love having one.
Any driving game - I just love racing games such as NFS!
BF4 - A friend has it, it's superb!
Sennheiser HD598 + Zalman Mic - The perfect gaming combo for me.

Thank you. Good luck for everyone!


----------



## john1016

This is great, makes me like the holidays more.

Computer Hardware

(1) 4930k, It would be a huge and awesome upgrade from my 2500k.

(2) ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, my mobo is showing errors that are mobo related and it is out of warranty and I have no money.


----------



## seross69

*Computer Hardware*

1. RIVE BE to upgrade my Rig
2. Intel i7-4930k or Want to have the Latest 6 core processor so I can have PCIE 3.0 on my GPU's

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

1. WaterBlock for the RIVE BE

*Games*
1. Bf4


----------



## ski-bum

*Computer Hardware*
*RayStorm 750 RX240 WaterCooling Kit*
Because my i7-4930K is on air & that just doesn't cut it for an overclocker

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
*Intel® Core™ i7-4960X Processor Extreme Edition*
Bragging rights!

*Gaming*
*Playseat Redbull Racing F1 + Logitech G27*
Just look at this thing. If you like racing games, this is the cat's meow.


----------



## XiCynx

First of all I just have to say that this has to be one of the most giving and caring promotions that is running at this time by any tech site. I have not seen any other community do something like this. For that, I thank you. With that said, here is my wonderful wish list!

Computer Hardware
*X-Rite CMUNDIS ColorMunki Display*
Being a graphics designer, it is important to make sure that your monitors are calibrated to the highest of standards. This tool will make sure that happens.

*Onkyo HTS-9400THX*
This 7.1 System would make gaming and movie watching the best thing ever! I had a Home Theater system in the past, but en electric storm took it out and I have not been able to replace it since.

*WD Black 4 TB HDD*
Three more of these and I can complete my array and have flawless backup for all over my home media data.

*ASUS R9290X-G-4GD5*
Come this spring I will be receiving one of the NCASE M1's that were custom build and need a single high power GFX to replace by dual setup.

Things Overclockers Would Love
*Sony Xperia Z SGP312U1/B 10.1-Inch 32GB Tablet*
This is the best tablet out on the market right now and it looks fantastic! If anyone would get a tablet, it should definitely be this one!

*Samsung Galaxy Note 3(Unlocked)*
I am currently with Sprint and want to go to a prepaid carrier, but I cannot do that and get the Note 3. This would make the process MUCH less complicated.

*Alesis DM8 Pro*
I have always been an avid drummer and can keep a great beat. But I have never been able to afford a great electronic drum set to really increase my skill.

Gaming
*Playstation 4*
Well, this is pretty explanatory.









*Steam Box(Once it comes out)*
It'll be the greatest things ever!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

This is why I love OCN.
Thank you admin!

Computer Hardware:
Intel Core i7 4930k - Don't need the fastest CPU, but would definitely be an upgrade on my i7 970!
AMD R9 290x - Would love to replace my 7970 with 2 of these babies in mATX form factor!

Things Overclockers Would Love:
ASUS T100 Tablet - Been eyeing this sucker up since launch. I'd like to grab it, but paying off debt is #1 on the list
LG/Google Nexus 5 - To replace my aging Galaxy Nexus!
Logitech Harmony Smart Control - To replace one of my Harmony remotes!









Gaming:
Wii U - I just want to play some freakin' Super Mario with my friends!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

*Computer Hardware*

780 (some EVGA version or something) Great performance, and with the recent price drops at a good price point, better value for money than 780 ti in my opinion

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Raspberry Pi Interesting way to learn about computers Went out and got one already I was so intrigued, only heard about it recently, but keeping it up because someone else might learn about it.

*Gaming*

BenQ XL2420TE 144hz Benq monitor. Is there anything more I need to say?

Cooler Master Storm Quickfire Rapid Cherry MX Browns. Tenkeyless keyboards are always nice for gaming.


----------



## Gavush

Computer Hardware
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB 1866, blue!) - I love how it looks, and I'd like to double my RAM.
AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz - double the cores & more speed than my 965 What's not to love?
NZXT Hue - I'd love to try one of these but won't spend the $ on one.

Things Overclockers Would Love:
some overclock.net apparel like sweatshirt or T's maybe long sleeve. Rock out with my Geek out.

Gaming:
Battlefield 4 - I'd love to try upgrade from BF3.
Turtle Beach DPX21 headset - Surround sound makes ears happy.


----------



## Shiromar

*Computer Hardware*
ASRock X79 Extreme4 LGA2011 w/ i7 4960x - It's about time to upgrade my poor 2500k. Running CFX 7950's I'm starting to become bottlenecked in some games.
H80i to cool the larger and more powerful cpu.
Qnix Evolution II 1440p IPS monitor capable of overclocking to 100+hz. Aside from these four things there's nothing that really needs to be upgraded in my current system without going full watercooling.

Although pretty difficult to obtain currently, an Oculus Rift devkit would be the greatest gift out of all of these. While a faster CPU would be awesome, completely changing the way I play games would be the absolute greatest gift.


----------



## geogga

Hey guys, never saw a contest here on OCN and never bothered but here goes. And thanks @admin for even hosting this giveaway, and a future thank you if I win anything...

Computer Hardware
*Samsung 840 Pro 128GB*, because I only play battlefield and well, I'm not waiting 5 minutes to load a match and then find out it ended.
*QNIX 2710 matte finish*







, would be a nice upgrade from resolution and normal 60hz, plus this can be VESA mounted later on with MOAR DISPLAYS!!!!
*Steel series Rival* or *Mionix Avoir 8200*, because after getting my Ducky YOTS I feel a need for a peripheral refresh








*A GTX 770*(Preferably non reference, if reference, will put it under water), will need that for future high resolution monitors along with the more upcoming graphics demanding games.

Things Overclockers would love
*ARX A1B* Because I hate listening to my MX239h(it's my display)'s audio...a joke
*Wharfedale 10.2s black*. ^
*Emotiva UPA-200* good amp for either above speakers.

Gaming
*BF4 premium*, it's my main and only game, more weapons, maps, and more stupid premium exclusives!

Thank you again @admin for hosting this.
I hope everyone has a great thanksgiving tommorrow!!!


----------



## Sin100

*Computer Hardware:*

*AMD Radeon HD 7990* - _It's been a long time since I upgraded my card, or anything for that matter, as times are hard and funds are scarce. I picked this because it is currently listed as 'the best of the best'







. It would be amazing to have a latest graphics card for once







._
*Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 PRO* - _Because it is an amazing keyboard!_
*Intel Core i7 4930K + Asus Rampage IV Formula Socker 2011 Motherboard +Corsair 32GB DDR3 1866MHz Vengeance Heatspreader Memory* - _The reason I have included 3 items here is because if one of them were selected on the list and not one of the others then I would not be able to use the selected item(s) as the processor and RAM rely on the motherboard to be used, so I had to include these 3 items as a package. I would love an up to date fast processor and ram, then I can overclock the fast modern CPU and make it even faster!







_
*BenQ XL2420T* - _I would love a 3D ready monitor. It would be a great experience to game in 3D as i've never tried it and I know I would love it for certain games!







. This monitor is also a much better improvement over my current monitor in terms of general specs_
*SanDisk 120GB Extreme II SSD + Seagate STBV4000200 Expansion 4TB External Hard Drive* - _A hard drive package to ensure I don't run out of storage in the future and have quick speeds when loading my OS







_
*Corsair CC800DW Obsidian Computer Case* - _My case is so old and scuffed, it looks like it's been through a war! It would be nice to get a fresh, clean, professional looking, quality case_

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*

*Sennheiser HD650* - _Amazing headphones, my current ones are pretty cheap and these would blow my ears away! I am very passionate about music_

*Gaming:*

*Battlefield 4 (PC)* - _Great game!_

*Thank you very much @admin for the opportunity and happy holidays to all!







*


----------



## johny24

*Computer Hardware*

EVGA GTX 780 ti Superclocked - Folding, gaming, designing. Everything gets better!
WD Black 2TB drives in RAID1 - Quick, reliable, massive drives in a redundant array for storage, and a first layer of backups

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

ASUS Zenbook Prime UX31A-DH71-CB - A mobile workstation would be gloriously useful to me
Cubify Sense 3D scanner - Perfect companion for my 3D printer and would save me so much time
The Monarch 600GH/s PCI bitcoin miner - Money for nothing, sounds too good to be true

*Gaming*

Razer Edge Pro - 256GB - Portable gaming tablet that I could be productive on as well, sounds awesome
Nintendo 3DS XL - I gotsta get my Pokemon on!
Oh and Pokemon X or Y - Gotta catch 'em all


----------



## Osea23

Computer Hardware
EVGA GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked - The 560 Ti is starting to show some age...would be nice to have a new card to run with







Time to max out games again! (if i win)
Corsair 650D - Would love a roomier case that looks sexier too.

Gaming
Call of Duty Ghosts - People say it's like CoD4, more gun focus and less focus on killstreaks. This is how i like to play CoD, and the reason i hated the last few ones.


----------



## zealord

Computer Hardware

Geforce GTX 780 Ti - My current card can still play games very well, but I would love to give it to a friend who is on a budget and lacks a good GPU for his next PC. He is still on his GTX 460.
BenQ XL2420T - I would love to have Lightboost

Gaming

Battlefield 4 - I am looking for a game to play online other than DotA2.


----------



## denial_

*Computer Hardware*
Watercooling Kit from EK - I want to give watercooling a try for 15 years, it's about time








ASUS Titan - Would looks good in my upcoming mITX rig with a windows (plus it folds faster than a 780 ti)
Any quiet Radeon 7970 - I would put it in my folding rig (my current 5870 just don't cut it)
Screen with a 2500 X 1440 resolution - I'm a programmer so I need a lot of surface on the screen

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Astro Gaming A50 Wireless Headset - Awesome gaming headset, wireless so I won't roll on the wires
MacBook Air 13" - I want one since I used one at work for a month, amazing product event if you can't overclock it








Nexus 5 - My current phone is kinda lagging in comparaison of today's tech. And Nexus 5 is sexy
Gaming mouse - My current mouse not precise enough and ended up pissed at it many times lol
Butterfly Labs 5 GH/s Bitcoin Miner (or the 600 GH/s?







) - Want to give mining a try, and this, is faster than GPU at it
Star Wars Stormtrooper Bathrobe (Thinkgeek) - Alright! Let's kick some Eewoks asses









*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 Premium - I would like have all the upcoming expension pack
Nintendo 3DS-XL - My sister can't buy one to her son, so he could get one









Thanks OCN and good luck everyone


----------



## kcuestag

*Computer Hardware*
AMD Radeon R9 290X - I'd love to get one to CrossfireX with current card and have an overkill setup for 2560x1440.
Intel i7 4930k - Lower power consumption than my current CPU.
16GB of DDR3 2133MHz CL9 - Would be a nice upgrade over my current 8GB of RAM.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
EK FC R9 290X - Nickel - A block for the R9 290X to be paired with the one I have.
Dell U2711 - Great monitor, and two of them would be nice to do eyefinity/surround with the one I already have!
Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition - It looks awesome, the best x79 board together with the Rampage IV Extreme.

*Gaming*
Assassins Creed IV - Different than other Assassins Creed games, it looks real fun.
Call of Duty Ghosts - I'm not much into COD games due to their recycling, but it looks like COD Ghosts has gone a step ahead this time compared to previous releases.


----------



## sunset1

Computer Hardware

gtx 780ti asus x3 my board supports 4 and I have one ( benching on hwbot. )

full cover ek water blocks for 4 gtx 780 ti

4 slim marksman gpu pots for cards above ;> because that's what It takes to win

Things Overclockers Would Love

rampage iv extreme because they are awesome
3960k for above board because they are awesome

Gaming

battlefield 4 because man must do more than just overclock
complete expansion pack.. name? above reason.


----------



## caenlen

*Computer Hardware*
Edit: Changed my mind, I want a Nvidia GTX 780 non-ti so I can go SLI --- reason pure power and more folding at home







(also gaming at 1440p 114hz is harder than it looks on my single 780) ^^

Corsair H110 - Reason my Case the carbide 500r has a perfect spot for at the top 280mm


----------



## Mopar63

*Computer Hardware*

ASUS Rampage IV Gene LGA 2011 Intel X79 - Had an Intel extreme fall in my lap but do not have the motherboard to make use of it. I wasn't to do is small form factor so this board would rock.

Case Labs Mercury S5 - The perfect case for building the Extreme system in.,

Complete Custom Loop Kit for CPU and single GPU -I have never done a custom loop before and I have been bitten by the bug to try from this forum. Would love the stuff to do my first custom liquid cooling loop and build an over the top rig.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Surface 2 Tablet - Love my Windows phone and Windows 8 system now want the Tablet.

Computer Office Chair rated to 400 pounds - Would be nice to have a comfortable office chair for long gaming sessions that was durable to hold up for a few years.

*Gaming*

PS4 or XBOne - never had a high end gaming console and would love to try one out. Plus I MISS playing Madden and would love a console to play one of my favorite games of all time again.


----------



## pheoxs

Computer Hardware
AMD A8 - 6600k
MSI FM2-A55M-E33 Motherboard
60gb Kingston SSD V300
Gskill 2x4gb ddr3 ram

Would love to upgrade my aged HTPC with another budget setup. The original AMD apu (A4-3300) just isn't cutting it now and having TV and movies lag or unsynch audio is just painful to see.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Nvidia LAN Hood - No Idea but I love this thing and wanted one for years, just could never justify a 80$ hoodie


----------



## pepejovi

*Computer Hardware*
Silverstone Raven rv03b-wa - I seriously need more space to accommodate my non-modular PSU's cables.
Corsair AX750 - So that I don't need a new case for all the cables!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 7 - Because it's a great tablet, and runs android!

*Gaming*
Ducky Shine 3, Cherry MX Brown, Purple LED, Nordic - Because I'm getting tired of this old X4.
Sennheiser HD 650's - Because I tried them in a store a week ago and I have a craving now.


----------



## Darkpriest667

*Computer Hardware*
EVGA Superclocked Titan - Because it's 1000 bucks and Alatar swears its the best thing since the wheel
Sapphire R9 290x (seriously no titan just get me this thing) - Need a GPU for Star Citizen
Samsung 840 500GB SSD - I need a SSD and 500GB is the MINIMUM size I can have

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Microsoft Surface Pro 2 - Finally a tablet I can use!!

*Gaming*
Planetary Annihilation - Its the true successor to Total Annihilation which is the best RTS that ever happened.

Thanks admin


----------



## Comp4k

Computer Hardware

i7-4930k/3930k- hexacore for faster render times? yes PLEASE! Would love to have this to speed up my work. Don't want to be too greedy so I'll just list the CPU, and buy the mobo if I win









Things Overclockers Would Love

Coin- start-up company that is making a universal credit card. A credit card that syncs with your smartphone, and can hold several card's worth of info? Cutting edge.

Gaming

PS4- I have only ever owned one gaming console, the PS2 and I loved it. I really would love to get back into the console world.


----------



## Devo 66

*Computer Hardware*

i7 4930 cause my CPU could use the upgrade
any 780 ti would be also a great addition to my system
gelid wing fans, led blue. I really like these fans, especially with the removable fan blades for cleaning
CPU waterblock for either my current or the 4930

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

GoPro 3 BE, 4k video recording! plus its just an awesome camera to have
Arduino board, cause its fun to play around with

*Gaming*

Battlefield 4
CoD Ghosts


----------



## wanako

Computer Hardware

Product Name 1 - ASRock Z87M Extreme4

Product Name 2 - i7 4770K

It's time to downsize Onyx to a smaller form factor and upgrade that 2500K!


----------



## Odyn

Computer Hardware
DELL U2713HM -- Haven"t gotten a new monitor in ages!! This would probably complete my setup.. its a pretty amazing monitor. I do a lot of gfx/video editing and this would be the bees knees so to speak.
NZXT Switch 810 -- FINALLY a case I can get down for. It seems to be one of the better ones and OCN even recommended it. Top notch for sure.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Galaxy Nexus 10
Newest fullsize iPad
NAS bay, with or without the hard drives









Gaming
A copy of BF4 and/or Skyrim. Skyrim because if you don't already have it, you should. BF4 because it looks like an amazing game and nearly everyone is playing it. Even if the person who wins already has a copy, it can be given away to a friend to enjoy it even more.


----------



## f0rteOC

Wow, this is probably one of the best contests I've seen on OCN!

Computer Hardware
Intel Core i7-4770K - Reason: Arguably one of the fastest processors on the market, the i7-4770K would serve me well for many years to come.
ASUS Maximus VI Extreme - Reason: The best overclocking motherboard for Z87. Period.
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB - Reason: What's not to love about a one terabyte SSD?
Corsair Obsidian 750D - Reason: My Corsair Vengeance C70 is a pretty nice case, but a roomier case would be nice.
Sapphire R9 290X - Reason: This card would max out any game at 1440p.
NZXT Kraken G10 + Corsair H100i - Reason: This would prevent my (hopefully) future 290X from melting overheating.
NZXT Kraken X60 - Reason: To get 5.0GHz on a 4770K.

Things Overclockers Would Love
ASUS PB278Q - Reason: Ever since I first saw a 2560x1440 monitor I was determined to get one.
Corsair Flash Survivor 128GB - Reason: It would be amazing to have a flash drive that could be thrown out of a moving vehicle and remain intact.

Gaming
Nintendo 3DS - Reason: Nintendo has lots of great 1st party titles that I would love to play.
Civilization 5 - Reason: Considering how Civ III kept me engrossed for hours, Civ 5 would be an even better time waster.









Good luck to everyone!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Here's what I could go for...

*Computer Hardware*

EDIT 12/2013 with today's news: Dell 28.3" P2815Q 4K LCD (launches early 2014) - This would be my top pick, I've been using 2560 resolutions since the end of 2008 and am anxious for an upgrade!

Monoprice 10707 19" Pen Tablet Display - For digital artwork for game development

Hitachi HDS724040ALE640 4TB HDD - For storage and backups

eVGA GTX 780 video card - To SLI with my existing one and get ready for possibly going 4K next year

*
Things Overclockers Would Love*

Phanteks PH-TC14PE - To push my somewhat-aging 2600K further

2 kits of Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GBBLT2KIT8G3D1869DT1TX0 DDR3 1866 - To load up on some extra ram and see if this new model can be pushed further

Samsung 840 EVO MZ-7TE1T0BW 1TB SSD - To hold all my games and provide me with some extra super-fast storage

*
Gaming
*
The Wonderful 101 (Wii U) - Looks like a very fun game and I haven't gotten to get it yet

Pikmin 3 (Wii U) - Same as above!


----------



## LarsL

My wish list

*Computer Hardware*

780 Ti - to fold TC in GPU-E slot

Super Micro H8QGi+-F 4p motherboard - so I can get my 4p folding


----------



## AlderonnX

Computer Hardware
Intel Core i7-4960X - Would love to upgrade from AM3+
EVGA X79 DARK - LGA 2011 - Moar Upgrades
2 more EVGA gtx 580 3gb for Quad SLI - Its gonna look cool
EVGA 1600 watt psu- Need it for the quad 580's

Things Overclockers Would Love
Brand New ergonomic gaming chair- I need more comfort

Gaming
PS4 - Its almost a PC
New Cod and New BF4


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Computer Hardware

IN WIN H-Frame Mini Green - What better gift than the gift of quiet? Would love to redo my rig in mini-itx form.

CF OS Card http://ppaproduct.blogspot.tw/2013/08/cf-as-ssd.html - It's what all the audiophiles are raving about these days. It's an interesting idea at the very least.

256GB SSD - My SSD drive just died and the H-Frame case doesn't have room for mechanical drives.

Things Overclockers Would Love

A bitcoin - Because it's a good investment, it's a gift that keeps on giving.

Oculus Rift - Because someone else mentioned it, and that would just be awesome. To be honest, I'm not a gamer these days but the Rift would be great for privacy(politics, not pr0n) and that game they talk about on their site designed to help restore people's distance perception could really help with my monovision.(one eye nearsighted, the other farsighted meaning that I use one eye at a time for different tasks. You've seen photos with DOF, when I use my left eye to focus on something nearby it looks exactly like that.)


----------



## hathornd

Computer Hardware:

#1: FX-9370. They are good processors, and come with a water-cooler, so win-win!
#2: R9 290. They are fast enough, and I am easy to please.

Things Overclockers Would Love:

#3: Fluke Multimeter. Because power is knowledge! Or something like that...
#4: Sound Meter. Testing differences in sound of the fans I have would be great.

Gaming:

#5: Crysis 2. Didn't play it, and would like to.
#6: Crysis 3. Heard its even better than 2!
#7: CoD: Ghosts. The single-player will probably be pretty amazing.
#8: Battlefield 4. Because 3 is a great great game, both single and multi, and I'd like to not pay for it.


----------



## royo

Computer Hardware:
Samsung 840 EVO 500GB - for my OS & Games, my HDD is showing its age.


----------



## kevinf

Computer Hardware:
*180+ GB SSD - My work rig's HDD can't keep up with all the source code, linux kernels, compiler toolchains, rootfs, and installers... but I have over 150GB of stuff.
*Radeon R9-290 - 5770 is showing its age on newer titles
*4GB DDR2 - HTPC is getting lonely with only 2GB, lol
*XSPC Raystorm EX240 kit - Ide love to get into watercooling to push my overclocks further.

Things Overclockers Would Love:
*Fluke multimeter with temperature probe - to replace my cheapo Mastercraft DMM and (innaccurate) laser temperature gun.

Gaming:
*Starcraft 2: Heart of the swarm - I have purchased every blizzard game so far, but too broke to buy this one atm.
*Gaming headset - Logitech USB headset broke, and ive yet to find a comfortable replacement for long LAN parties


----------



## Dustin1

Here we go..

*Computer Hardware*

- *EVGA GTX 780* - Hoping to get a 120Hz/144Hz monitor, would love the extra horsepower!
- *BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz* - Wanting to go to 120Hz/144Hz.









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

- *GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7* - Every review I've read says it's a BEAST for overclocking, and it looks 200% sexy!

*Gaming*

*Batman Arkham Origins* - I've played the other 2, and they were good just not right if you don't finish the series.








*Battlefield 4 Premium* - I've got Battlefield 4, just want to get Premium for the DLC!

As always I appreciate everything you do for the members of OCN Admin, and staff. You guys seriously rock!









Happy Holidays everyone, hope you all have a GREAT Christmas (or whichever you celebrate







) and had a good Turkey day!


----------



## GoEz

*Computer Hardware*
A 128/256GB SSD - Because I have yet to own one
780 ti - obvious reasons!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
A mechanical keyboard...maybe a Ducky? - my Saitek has about run it's course

*Gaming*
Star Citizen


----------



## CasperGS

Computer Hardware
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - My 64gb is dying and I cant afford a new one when I have 6 family members I provide for.


----------



## Use

_Computer Hardware_
EVGA Z87 Classified - Because my current motherboard is 10 years old.
Intel® Core i7 4930K IvyBridge 3400MHz - Current CPU is a Q6600 and it served me well but its time to move on.

_Things Overclockers Would Love_
Leap Motion - I like the idea not holding any pointing devices in my hands.

_Gaming_
Wii U - I love mario and Zelda games

*Thank you!*


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Computer Hardware
AMD R9 280X - I find my 560ti can't quite cut it at 1080p for all of my games. The rest of my PC is upgraded now, and I feel like the GPU is the only thing holding it back at this point.

Things Overclockers Would Love
ASUS VG248QE Monitor - It's 1080p, 144Hz, and supports 3D. This way I won't have to sit at my 37" TV to utilize a widescreen format. My Samsung 204B has been great, but I am definitely starting to see the benefits of widescreen I'm missing out on, and would love a 1080p or 1440p monitor.

Gaming
ARMA III - Intrigues me a lot more than Battlefield or Call of Duty, and it's been a while since I played a good FPS.
Nintendo 2DS - So I can play Pokemon X/Y


----------



## Gamer_Josh

**UPDATE EDIT**

My wife recently had her Galaxy S4 stolen in Wal-Mart, right out of our son's car seat with him in it. So I've added that.

*Computer Hardware*
- x2 EVGA GTX 780Ti Superclocked - I need an upgrade from my GTX 570
- x2 4TB Internal 3.5" HDDs - I need more storage, and would set these up in a RAID configuration
- ASUS P8Z77 WS motherboard - I'd want an updated board better suited for the GTX 780Ti SLI

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
- Samsung Galaxy S4 for AT&T - My wife had hers stolen in Wal-Mart
- Nice, new pair of gaming headphones - What I have is old and I'd like something higher quality
- Laptop/tablet - For my wife, because her current laptop is old

*Gaming*
- Battlefield 4 Premium service for PC - Have base game, but not yet premium
- Playstation 4 - To play Playstation exclusives
- The Last of Us (PS3) - I haven't played it yet
- PS4 controller - An extra controller for a second player


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

*Computer Hardware*

-Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K

-GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

-G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL

I would like a complete upgrade from my aging and very slow system I have and don't have the money for.

*Gaming*

-BF4- would love to play it, but no need even trying it on current system


----------



## geoxile

*Computer Hardware:*
+ R9 290x - it's hard not to want the best card (that actually allows for proper color profile management via Powerstrip, unlike Nvidia cards)
+ XSPC Raystorm 750 AX360 WC kit - I got the Xigmatek Elysium with plans for watercooling, but I just never could find the budget for it







I always wanted to try.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
+Dell Venue 11 Pro - A lightweight Windows tablet that actually has a working pen and keyboard dock? Sounds like a dream
+ Samsung Galaxy S4 for T-mobile - It'd be a great upgrade from my One S
*
Gaming*
+ Battlefield 4 Premium - I already have the base game and it's great. And to be honest, BF3's DLC were pretty good, so I'm betting BF4 DLC will be good too.
+Star Citizen 300i package - The next big PC exclusive that I didn't really jump on during the kickstarter


----------



## Drakenxile

Computer Hardware

4x MSI R9 290x The reason is pretty simple i just want to have a ridiculous e-peen GPU wise lol
2x Samsung PRO 1TB Would like to be able to raid them and never have to use a normal hdd ever again.
1x Lepa G1600-MA How else am i going to power the 4 290x's

Things Overclockers Would Love

USB Owls There just so awesome to have why wouldn't you want one or maybe 15

MSI GE Series GT70 2OC-008US Beast Performance on the go and a nice replacement to my date G73

Gaming
Supaboy I've got into playing my old Snes games and having the original cartridge in a portable system is just to awesome to pass up
Steam Gift Card There's always stuff I'd like to try and grab off steam. This is a gift that would keep on giving until it inevitably dries up.


----------



## Karasu

*Computer Hardware:*
~ Sapphire R9 290X --- Just built my new computer after six years, can't quite afford this component for a while yet though so I kept my old graphics card. Would be nice to have for gaming/live streaming/rendering :]
~ Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition --- I'm currently on an old Compaq keyboard from my fathers WindowsME system he bought back in the day hahah

*Gaming:*
All for the reason of I haven't played them yet and I'd sure like to:
~ State of Decay
~ Remember Me
~ Dishonored
~ Saints Row IV

*Other:*

Samsung Galaxy S4 - my current phone is shattered, screen held together with packaging tape :B and I'm not available for an upgrade for a while
Overclock.net Hoodie! ;D represent!


----------



## chropose

This is a-w-e-s-o-m-e!!! Thanks admin!!!

*Computer Hardware:*
- GTX 780 Ti (x2) any brand, but preferably EVGA Superclocked - the beastest GPU today!
- Gelid Icy Vision REV. 2 (x2) - reckless VGA cooler!
- i7 4770K - game-killing performance!
- ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO - pure epicness motherboard for the price!
- G.Skill TridentX F3-2666C10Q-16GTXD - the awesomest DDR3 memory!
- OCZ Vector 512GB - badass SSD!
- NZXT Kraken X60 - eradicator CPU cooler!
- Vengeance K95 Keyboard - will be my first mechanical keyboard ever!

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*
- Sony Xperia Z1 Black - epic smartphone!
- QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll [Glossy] Perfect Pixel - the bestest 1440p monitor!

*Gaming:*
- Playstation 4 - I want to try playing the exclusives
- GTA V (PS4)
- Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag (PS4)


----------



## hotwheels1997

*Computer hardware:*
1)Nvidia GTX 780 Ti - don't care which one
Why? - It's the best single GPU ,it'll destroy BF4 and stop my dips under 60fps on Ultra
2)QNIX QX2710 Evolution II 27"
Why? - I'm tired of 1680x1050,it's big and beautiful.
3) i7-3770k
Why? - Rendering 3200x1800 in Sony Vegas for youtube.
4)Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical
Why? - I use an old Compaq,my first keyboard ever,back from 2005.

*Things Overclockers would love:*
1)iPhone 5S - current one is starting to show it's age.
2)Clocky(walking alarm clock) - because I have to wake up at 6.00AM every morning for school and I find it very difficult to do so with alarm on my phone,it's just so easy to stop it and go back to sleeping








3) New fork for my bike - a BOXXER RC 2011 or newer.

*Gaming:*
Playstation 4 + BF4 Premium for PC

Thx a lot for the opportunity,this is awesome


----------



## dukeReinhardt

*Computer Hardware:*
Radeon R9 290x (ASUS or Sapphire, for the Hynix memory). Why? It's nippy.
Samsung 840 pro 512GB. Why? I want to see what the SSD fuss is all about, but I'd also like plenty of space!

*Gaming:*
Razer Atrox. Why? My old arcade stick broke, and these things are expensive...

Thanks


----------



## Tobiman

*Computer Hardware*
Nvidia 780TI - Best GPU atm. Will definitely last me one or two years.
Asus Xonar Essence STU USB Audio Card - Need something to bring my music to life in a way that i've never experienced before.

*Things overclockers would love*
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - Best phone ever. Multitasking god which means I can do some work on the train.
Sennheiser HD700 - Something to go with the awesome sound card.
Achieva Schimian QH300-IPSMS Edge Pivot 30" AH-IPS 1600p- Saw a 1600p monitor at work the other day and was blown away. I need that kind of epicness in my life!

*Gaming*
PS4 - So I can play exclusives such as Gran Turismo and other great games that sony comes up with later on. Miss the god of war series!!
Call of Duty: Ghosts on PC - I have Black Ops 2 and I love it. I want to see what ghosts brings to the table.

Thanks a bunch Admin!

Edited a bit because I missed some details in OP.


----------



## Furf

Computer Hardware
FX 8320 For that little extra umpphhh
SAPPHIRE 100361BF4SR Radeon R9 290X 4GB GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 BattleField 4 Game Edition - need a little help with BF4
ANY SSD over 120gb

Things Overclockers Would Love
H100i for the overclocking the 8320 to get every it of power from it.
XSPC RayStorm D5 EX240 WaterCooling Kit - to really optimize the 8320 then to move on to the 7950

Gaming
BF4 Premium for PC. - Why? just to get all the maps.

And thank you overclock.net for being here for all the help over the years!


----------



## leekaiwei

*Computer Hardware*
1TB Samsung 840 EVO SSD - I install lots of programs and I'd preferably like them to be on an SSD. my 256GB is already filling up fast.
MSI GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB GPU - For future proofing against new games
1200W Corsair AXi Series 80PLUS Platinum Modular Digital PSU - Current PSU is at its limit in terms of what newer hardware it can power.
Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-17066-C11 2133MHz - Current 4GB is just not enough, quickly fills up causing computer to hang.
Samsung Series 6 S22C650D 21.5 inch Widescreen LED Monitor - One of my monitors still uses 5:4 and is very limiting when moving windows from one to another. Also allows me to use 2 monitors as one screen.
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate - Current one is second hand, is damaaged and does not actually have UK layout. I also like green more than red.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Logitech Webcam C930e - Current one records at 360p. I need a new one to be able to stream clearer.
Epson WorkForce Pro WP-4535DWF A4 Multifunction Inkjet Printer - Don't have a printer but like one since I am a student and have many things to print off.
Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround Sound Speakers - To enjoy the full cinematic experience.
Corsair Vengeance 1500 Dolby 7.1 USB Gaming Headset - To have an advantage in Battlefield.
ASUS Transformer Pad (TF701T) - Current laptop is too heavy to bring between home and campus.
Oculus Rift - Who wouldn't want one?
Pebble SmartWatch - So I don't have to take out my phone all the time when it's at an unreachable place.

*Gaming*
PS4 - It's been a while since I've had a console. Last one was a PS2, would like to sit back on the couch from time to time and play on the TV.
XBox One - For their exclusive titles.
PS Vita - For on the go, last one was a PSP-2000.
Battlefield 4 PC - Dem graphics

Thanks!


----------



## lemans81

Computer Hardware

Microsoft Surface 2 pro - Just have tons of opportunities where this would be helpful, also good for the kids to play games on without taking up the space of a pc.

Any tablets(something like nexus or similar)(I just want 4 good tablets for the kids)

Things Overclockers Would Love

Samsung Galaxy S4 (and if possible the Galaxy Gear Watch) - I am using an older smart phone and money is just too tight to upgrade.

HTC ONE- Same as above

Samsung UN60F7100 60-Inch 1080p 240Hz 3D Ultra Slim Smart LED HDTV(pipe dreams) Our current LCD tv is on its death bed and it would be awesome to get a quality tv.

Gaming

Playstation 4 - Why not....

Xbox one- The new killer instinct game

Playstation 3 - I miss gran turismo games


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

*Computer Hardware*

Gigabyte Windforce 3 7950HD - to keep my other from being lonely








Black NZXT Phanton 820 - because I have a white one
NZXT Kraken X60 - water >air
NZXT Hale90 1000w - can never have enuff spare power lying around
*Dimastech Easy XL - time to stop using the motherboard box*

*Things an overclocker would love*

3x OCN T-shirt - simply because I can't find my old one

*Gaming*

Nothing - That's all I'm good







!


----------



## Ramzinho

that's super awesome admin.. here is my list.

*Computer Hardware*
GTX780 or R9 290X.. new gpu i can never afford
Samsung EVO 512GB SSD : - I don't Have an SSD
SOUND BLASTER Recon3D Fatal1ty - Dont have a sound card
Cooler Master QuickFire Ultimate Cherry MX-Blue- or Ducky Shine 3 DK9008 : i want a new mech
R.A.T 7- Yes new gear








4 X Corsair SP-120- Need to buff up my H100i
4 X Corsair AF -120 - Need better fans for my case
2 X UV Color strips. want my Case to look Cool
2 Razer Sabertooth Controllers.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Ocn Shirt







no need to explain why
Dota 2 gaming headset "yes i want the included Vyse"









*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 Premium- just got the base game
the Whole Assassin's creed series on steam.
Call OF duty ghosts
maybe A PS4

i'm below the 4000K budget.. hope i win so other guy would win.. Thanks Admin


----------



## gr3nd3l

Here is my list.

*Computer Hardware*
AMD Radeon 290 - I just built my son a new PC for Christmas and due to budget restraints I had to go with an APU and skip the video card for now.
Samsung 840 256GB - For the same build. I went with a WD Blue 500GB but would love to put an SSD in the system.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 - Who doesn't love some water cooling.

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 - About time to check out Battlefield
Assassin's Creed Black Flag - Amazing series continues


----------



## Mebby

*Computer Hardware*
ATI 7990 - Its a beast of a card!
SAPPHIRE AMD Radeon R9 280X Vapor-X - Its not quite a R9 290X but my ears would thank me

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Toshiba ENCORE WT8-A-103 - Who wouldn't want a portable windows tablet for work on the go?
Nokia Lumia 1020 - Great phone for on the move

*Gaming*
Razer Blackshark Expert BF4 Gaming Heaset - Looks pretty bad ass!
Mad Catz R.A.T. 9 Gaming Mouse - Every one needs a gaming mouse.
PS4 - Seriously you need to ask?
Sony KDL-55X9005A -To go with the above^


----------



## salamachaa

Computer Hardware

I would like a r9 290 (non x). I would like this because it would help me to play games at a great framerate and I would be able to pass on my 7950 to my friend with a crappy graphics card. Also getting a r9 290 over a r9 290x would leave more money for other people's gifts.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Computer Hardware
1. NVidia 780ti; reason: my 560ti just doesn't cut it.

Things Overclockers Would Love
1. XSPC RayStorm Twin D5 AX240 WaterCooling Kit; reason: great kit to keep the parts nice and cool.

Gaming
1. Xbox One controller; reason eventual PC support.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Computer Hardware
Antec 900 - Love the design and need a new case desperately
Corsair HX750 PSU - Always loved corsair PSU's
Seagate Hybrid Drive ST2000DX001 2TB - SSD + HDD, whats not to like!
MSI R9 270X - Good price/performance, had to sell my GPU to survive, so 4870 for me


----------



## k4m1k4z3

*Computer Hardware*
1 or 2 AMD 7970 - I am getting back into [email protected] and BOINC... A second and third 7970 card would get along great with the 7970 that I already have folding.

*Gaming*
AMD 7970 - Need better performance when playing Battlefield 4. Crossfire would be great.


----------



## mistermenphis22

*Computer Hardware*
NVIDIA 780 Ti: I can bet everyone here would love to have the latest hardware, so it is pretty self explanatory why I want this








Asus ROG Impact: Killer M-ITX board.... looks great.
4770k: Why not? Would go great with the Impact
Caselabs Mercury S3: Sexiest MITX case I have ever seen.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Panasonic TC-PVT60: One of the best HDTVs around. Panasonics have some of the best picture quality available. Any HDTV from them is good








Galaxy S4: Beast of a phone. Looks great and performs great!

*Gaming*
PS4: Most of my IRL friends are still console players. They will be getting PS4s in the near future, and I would love to play with them

Thank you OCN for this opportunity. Making peoples holidays great


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

*Computer Hardware*

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2cbEs - Anything on this list would get me headed in the right direction. Tired of my bulky case and need to downsize, but not downgrade.

*Things Overclocker's Would Love*

http://www.smartfurniture.com/products/Think-Chair.html - I am tired of my $150 chairs breaking on me.

*Gaming*

Batman Arkham Origins PC - Because the Batman series is one that I follow and would be nice to receive instead of buy if possible.

Assassin's Creed Black Flag PC - I have never missed an Assassin's Creed game and do not intend to do so now.

Titanfall PC Pre-Order - Because I look forward to this as a CoD replacement.


----------



## Vermillion

Computer Hardware
Nvidia 660ti - For SLI
Nvidia 770 or 780 - For an upgrade

Things Overclockers Would Love
Swiftech MCP655 Pump - My old 355 pump died more than a year ago, been running back-up air cooling since.
XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir - To use with the pump from above

Gaming
Corsair M95 Gaming Mouse - My current mouse(Logitech G9) takes 20 minutes to warm up on bootup.
Xbox One or PS4 - To play the new console games coming out.


----------



## tpi2007

Once again, awesome initiative!










Computer Hardware and Gear (*This is the place for computer/Overclocking/cooling gear*)

This is a mixed list of both things I'd like to have and stuff I would absolutely not mind having, but where my desire is not so immediate.

First the things I want the most:

A new monitor. I'm having a hard time (and some bad luck) replacing my trusty LG L204WT, a 20' 16:10 1680x1050 CCFL backlit TN monitor I bought in 2007. My latest purchase was a BenQ RL2455HM (I'll write a review soon) and I'm not really very impressed by it, although it is much better than the terrible LG E2770V I bought more than a year and a half ago, and it was very affordable. After giving larger than 20' TN panels a chance, I'm leaning on IPS for the future. A *Dell U2713HM* seems like the obvious choice as it has been on the market for some time for the kinks to have been ironed out.

A new GPU - *Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti OC*. One of the GTX 780 Ti's with an open air cooler, and one of the quietest. And it comes factory overclocked, so it's one of the best of one of the best GPUs right now. Not exactly cheap, but I still need further convincing from AMD to switch teams (a WHQL certfied driver with each new card release along with a choice of third party cooled cards for those who don't feel like voiding warranties at the moment by replacing the stock cooler themselves).

Things that I don't have an immediate desire for right now, but which are on the horizon and I think make nice additions to a buyers guide:

*Core i7-4930K* - I've been on the X79 platform since April of last year with this future upgrade in mind, so here it is!

*Corsair H100i* - a Hexacore with an unlocked multiplier needs good cooling;

*Corsair Carbide 500R* - I need a new case to go with the H100i, my Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus is a great case, but it doesn't have space at the top for both the radiator and the fans. The Corsair is a case that gives room for future expansion and already comes with USB 3.0 ports on the front panel (mine doesn't);

*Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SATA III* - in 2011 I bought a 120 GB SSD as a boot drive, this year 250 GB / 256 GB is the new 120 GB. The 840 EVO is also a great choice and it's more affordable, but for absolute performance, the MLC equipped 840 Pro is still the one to get;

Things Overclockers (or tech enthusiasts in general) Would Love (i.e. *not computer hardware / overclocking gear - but still cool tech stuff that any geek would love!*)

High quality and comfortable headphones for all my gaming and music needs - *B&W P3*

Gaming (consoles, games etc)

*Batman Arkham Origins*

Instead of listing more PC games, I'm actually thinking of a *Wii Mini*. The last console I had was way back in 1993, a Commodore Amiga CD 32, and the Wii Mini really captured my attention, it's cheap, it's cheerful, and it does the basics right, exactly what I have in mind when thinking of something to complement my gaming PC.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Thanks Admin









_*Computer Hardware:*_

*Asus x79 Deluxe (black and gold edition)* - My current mobo is over 6 years old and time for something else

*Intel 4930K* - Folding!

*EVGA 780 TI* - best single card solition for the money is no issue kind of buyer.

_*Things Overclockers Would Love*_

*Samsung Galaxy S4* - My Iphone 3Gs is really showing it's age with every passing day.....

*CaseLabs Merlin ST10 Case* (black, large side window) - need moar rad space

*Gaming*

*PS4* - would like to play some of those console exclusives.

*Bioshock 1-2* (steam) - Never got a chance to play these before Bioshock infinite


----------



## ColdFusionWi

*Computer Hardware*
GTX 780 Ti - I'd like to go single big card instead of SLI
Qnix QX2710 - More screen realestate, overclockable to 120Hz
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 512GB SSD - More fast storage

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Nexus 7 Tablet - Great tablet for the money
Gunnar eyewear - looks cool, less eye strain
Samsung Galaxy S4 - My GS3 has poor reception issues
Acer C720 Chromebook 4gb - Chromebooks are awesome

*Gaming*
PS4 - Been loyal to Sony for a long time
XBone - Thinking of joining up with friends who are Xbox only

Thanks!


----------



## Bridden

Computer Hardware
ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms - I currently am running 2 of them, along with a 120hz 21" monitor, and would like them to all match
Seasonic SS-1250XM X-Series ATX PC Power Supply - I just want some back ups for future, or mining if possible.

Things Overclockers Would Love
EKWB full coverage water block - I don't really care which one, as long as it has vram cooling. I have a 240 and a 360 all cooling a cpu...
Source 530 NZXT case - Very nice case

Gaming
Assassin's Creed: Black Flag - I wish I had money to play ANY games, much less buy them, but this is my #1
Battlefield 4 - Do I need a reason?
Grand Theft Auto V for PC - Would be nice if you could hook me up with a PC version of GTA V^^ I'm sure you could pull some strings ADMIN.
G27 Racing Wheel set - I think this would be amazing to own, but I will never own it if I don't win it.
That is all I really can think of... Don't play to many video games much anymore sadly...


----------



## Caldeio

This is awesome!

Computer Hardware:
I7 4770k CPU- I won't have to upgrade for along time, and I finally can start modeling new Solidworks projects and get a new and better job.








Gigabyte GTX770 4GB- So I can sli, and play the next gen games!
ASUS Sabertooth x87 Motherboard- This is the most sleek and beautiful motherboard I have ever seen!

Things Overclocker's would love:
Corsair AF140 fans- I can cool all my components better and very quiet
NZKT Hue-Everyone loves lights!

Gaming-
Playstation 4- I finally can have a console and be the cool kid on the block!


----------



## Tartar

Hi, thank you for posting this forum!

Nvidia 780 TI
Radeon 290x
Corsair 750D - Really love the new styling
Dell 2412hm- Really need a new 24" monitor to replace my ancient Dell 2405fpw
Ducky Shine mechanical keyboard with brown switches

Happy Holidays, good luck everyone!


----------



## Atham

Computer Hardware
GTX 780 ti - the best nVidia GPU and I would really love to use it
GTX 780 ti - just SLI this baby and watch as it beats others in the benchmarks
Corsair K70 with cherry MX browns.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Custom watercooled rig - just for the seer awesomeness and looks from people after a well built rig
2 GTX 780 tis - one is good enough, with two you will take over the world!

Gaming
Batman Arkham origins - I loved the first 2 games, and this is the prequel
Assassin's creed IV Black flag - it is a PIRATE GAME!! What more can you want?!?
Battlefield 4 - I do want to try the game. I like the idea of the 64 player map.
XBOX One - I never had a console, and the XBONE seems to have a better launch lineup.


----------



## chrisguitar

*Computer Hardware*

*ASUS Rampage 4 Extreme Black Edition*
- Because it looks ballin'

*GTX 780Ti Any brand*
- Who doesn't love that heatsink?

*Intel i7 4960x*
- The horsepower for rendering!

*Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD*
- It is amazingly fast and it looks awesome!

*Samsung 840 Evo 1TB SSD*
- That capacity and speed are beautiful

*Corsair 750D*
- It's the big brother to my current case and it's sick!

*BenQ XL2420TE 24in LED 144Hz Gaming Monitor*
- It's 3D, it's amazing!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

*Portal gun replica*
- Because I love Portal

*HTC One 32GB*
- Wicked phone!

*Apple iPad 2*
- Fun little device to run around with!

*ASUS Zenbook UX301LA 13.3in Notebook*
- Beast of a notebook!

*Gaming*

*Sony Playstation 4 with Battlefield 4 & Need for Speed:Rivals*
- Because I need the all the awesomeness!

*Xbox One with Forza 5, Ryse, Battlefield 4 & Dead Rising 3*
- Because it's wicked!

*Logitech G27 Racing Wheel set*
- I love my racing games

*F1 2013*
- Can't get enough F1

*MotoGP 13*
- I love bikes more than anything else!


----------



## 161029

*Computer Hardware*
WASD V2 CODE Tenkeyless keyboard - I love MX Clear switches and mechanical keyboards.
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB - Speed + Capacity
Steelseries Rival/Zowie AM/Zowie FK - Optical > Laser
JDS Labs C5D - It's an Objective combo, but smaller!
Sennheiser HD800 - This needs no explanation

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Watercooling gear - WC for everybody!

*Gaming*
Dualshock 4 - X-input for use on my computer
XBox One controller - Also PC use
Bit.Trip Runner 2 - Love this game
FEZ - also love this game
Mark of the Ninja - absolutely beautiful
Risk of Rain - great w/ friends and an awesome rogue-like
Legend of Dungeon - don't need to say anymore
Wii U - Super Mario 3D Land and Super Smash Bros U!


----------



## juano

*Computer Hardware*

EVGA GTX 780ti SC ACX cooler - Fastest Nvidia GPU, I have some EVGA bucks to spend, and my GTX 580 is starting to show it's age in demanding games at 1440p. This card is also a real *beast at folding* which would make it cost effective for me to GPU fold again.

Samsung 840 EVO 1TB *SSD* - I need a bigger boot/game drive because I like to keep my games on a faster drive instead of a 5400rpm HDD and games are starting to get really big (ex. Ghosts at 50GB now). It'd really be nice to have a drive larger and faster than a 300Gb Velociraptor which is just not enough space anymore.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Samsung Note 3 (T-Mobile) - I haven't had a new phone since the *original Motorola RAZR (2004!)*

Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro - Reasonably priced high end open air headphones. I could use some good headphones for when loud speakers aren't ideal like for voice chat or night gaming.

Gunnar glasses - I sometimes get eye fatigue from staring at a monitor and would like to see if these are able to help with that.

*Gaming*

An Xbox One - I have family members that would really benefit from the ability to accurately control all their entertainment needs through voice commands.


----------



## Shaefurr

*computer hardware*

Any Kepler GPU! - my 560ti just can't run modern games that well

*Gaming*

BF4 - wanted to add this since I love bf3, but the beta didnt run great on my 560.


----------



## saipan

dec 1.....woo hooo.....and.....


----------



## skyn3t

Good luck for all.







.


----------



## Sparda09

yes, good luck to all who entered!


----------



## Colin0912

good luck all =]


----------



## LordOfTots

dec 1! cant wait to see who all won


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Computer Hardware
GTX 780Ti - Wanting to upgrade, and this is nVidia's flagship so why not
R9 290X - Wanting to upgrade, and this is AMD's flagship so why not

Things Overclockers Would Love
CaseLabs - Any of their cases. They are extremely easy to use, modular, and look great!

Gaming
Xbox One - To switch on and off with my PS4 (mainly want it for the Halo franchise though...)
PSVita - Would like to sync it with my PS4 and there are a few good titles on there
3DS XL - Been wanting one for Pokemon X/Y
nVidia Shield - Looks neat, kinda want to play around with one


----------



## lordhinton

yup good luck all!


----------



## LarsL

Good luck to all.


----------



## dougb62

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## worx

Computer Hardware
GTX 780 Ti - Would love to try out this fast card.
Qnix QX2710 - Nice high quality screen.

Things Overclockers Would Love
Sennheiser HD650 - Nice pair of audiophile headphones
Nexus 7 2013 Tablet - One of my favorite tablets.

Gaming
PS4 - Would love to try out the new games on the PS4.
Corsair Vengeance K95 Mechanical Keyboard - Would love to upgrade to this from my Quickfire Rapid.

Good luck to all!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worx*
> 
> Computer Hardware
> GTX 780 Ti - Would love to try out this fast card.
> Qnix QX2710 - Nice high quality screen.
> 
> Things Overclockers Would Love
> Sennheiser HD650 - Nice pair of audiophile headphones
> Nexus 7 2013 Tablet - One of my favorite tablets.
> 
> Gaming
> PS4 - Would love to try out the new games on the PS4.
> Corsair Vengeance K95 Mechanical Keyboard - Would love to this from my Quickfire Rapid.
> 
> Good luck to all!


way to pass that 100 mark just in the nick of time Worx, lol good luck mate!


----------



## Heartl3ss

Just the Nokia Lumia 1020 so I can take sweet pics of my rig and its mods with its awesome camera


----------



## dmfree88

Good luck every1! hope you all get what you wanted! Happy Holidays!


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

I would like

Dell U2713H
or
GTX780


----------



## NomNomNom

Computer Hardware
AMD R9 290 (4) - Must have quadfire!
LEPA G Series G1600 - Need something to power them with!
4930k - Always wanted a 6 core cpu








RAMPAGE IV EXTREME - High end board for high end hardware
Corsair Platnium ram - Some blingbling to finish it off









Happy holidays!


----------



## zer0d3gree

Good luck everyone!


----------



## StormX2

ha i dont know if I missed this =(
I would really want a 512GB SSD most likely Samsung 840 Pro.
Primary reason is that I do various beta tests and constantly having to uninstall and reinstall is a pain in the butt. 119 GB is just not enough space and I really dont want to HAVE to use HDD's









Computer Hardware

Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD
I have a small SSD currently that I would liek to donate to a secondary rig and finally have some space on the main PC. Unfortunately it is only SATA2 speeds but this is ok with me =)

GTX 780 - An amazing Card, would be able to max out my Monitor and if I go larger someday in the future (TV etc)

Things Overclockers Would Love

Intel 6 Core Processors







- Because when is there truly not enough power? Strong Backbone to upgrade on through the years.

\


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Ahhh! Admin is drawing today!









Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> Ahhh! Admin is drawing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, everyone.


Yep! Good luck everyone, wishes you all the best


----------



## GoldenTiger

Gooooooood luck everyone!


----------



## selk22

Exciting! Good luck







Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sadmoto

Good luck to everyone and thanks again OCN for doing this!


----------



## Flames21891

Good luck to all, and to all a good overclock


----------



## VanillaCena

*Computer Hardware*
MSI R9 290x - My 460 is starting to show it's age. A new GPU would be great.
Qnix QX2710 (Glossy) - New monitor to go with said GPU








Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD - More space over my current one! Could finally throw some games on an SSD.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Jack Daniels whiskey - To drink and OC!

*Gaming*
G27 Racing Wheel - To play Euro Truck Simulator 2 successfully








Zelda 3DSXL - Because it's a Zelda themed 3DS! Need I say more?








PS4 - Console exclusives!
Xbox One - Console exclusives!


----------



## theturbofd

Computer Hardware
7950- Would love to have it for litecoin mining

Things Overclockers Would Love
microsoft surface RT - Been wanting to try this tablet since release

Gaming
Xbox one- All my friends have it but I have the ps4








playstation plus for a year - Could only afford 3 months so far.


----------



## LunaP

Good luck to everyone and have a happy holiday!


----------



## Phelan

In, thanks admin!

*Computer Hardware*

-G.SKILL Trident X Series 2x8 GB 2400 MHz CL10- Because I need these for my build, so I can enjoy moar frames in BF4









-Mushkin Enhanced MKNSSDCR480GB-DX7 2.5" 480GB SSD x2- Because I would love to replace my 120GB SSDs with these









-Asus 290X - because I'd love to play with one of these and compare it to my 7990. I still hope AMD actually makes a 290X2 Vesuvius...









*Things Overclockers Would Love*

-NZXT Sword - Because I have the helmet, and need the sword to go with it. NZXT only has one left in their headquarters, maybe you could pull an Optimus Prime and make it happen?









-White Sony VAIO Duo 13 - because I can't always be sitting in front of my awesome desktop









*Gaming*

-Ferrari Logic3 R300 Scuderia Ferrari Collection Headphones- because they look awesome and aren't Beats









-Mad Catz R.A.T. 7, red - Because I had a RAT before and loved it, never should have switched to my G600.


----------



## denial_

Good luck everyone! And happy overclocked holidays


----------



## chrisguitar

I hope everyone has a joyful holidays and stays safe!


----------



## Desidero

Computer Hardware:
R9 290 - To play the latest games with high settings on 27" monitors
250GB+ SSD - A great improvement for my aging PC... I keep putting off buying one, but it would be really nice.

Things Overclockers would love:
NextDesk Terra - Everyone wants a cool standing/sitting desk!

Gaming:
A PS4 or Xbox One?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Good luck, have a happy Boxing Day, and remember, if your heater ever dies, just turn on Prime95 so you don't freeze to death.


----------



## TheLawIX

*Computer Hardware*
*R9 290x* - Time for an upgrade and looking forward to mantle
*Plextor 500gb SSD* - I want to raid two of these bad boys

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
*EK GPU Block for 290x* - I want to push the 290x to it's limit
*EK CPU Block for 4770k* - I want it to run cool

*Gaming*
*Ps4* - There are lots of exclusives I'd like to play
*Razerblade 14"* - A light powerful laptop is a must in my daily life


----------



## Mumbles37

*Computer Hardware*
4960K - Have been wanting more cores for many years.
ASUS Rampage IV Black - Need one of these for the 4960K!
780 TI - This one explains itself.
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD - My SSDs have limited space...

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
O2 Amp + DAC - To get the most out of my sound.

*Gaming*
PS4 - Want a pure gaming machine for the living room.
Xbox One - Wouldn't mind a multimedia living room machine, either?

Thank you, Santa!!


----------



## Blitz6804

Probably too late... but just in case...

*Computer Hardware*
Radeon R9 290 - About the same performance as my HD 6970 crossfire without the failings of dual cards

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
NZXT Kraken x60 - Should provide a decent cooling boost as compared to most air-cooling solutions without being that much more difficult to install

*Gaming*
Thrustmaster T500RS and Thrustmaster TH8RS - the undisputed BEST wheel for racing sims


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Rules*
> To qualify, you must be a current active member, as of the time of this post, with 100 or more posts.
> 
> _Why so many posts for this one? Because most our other contests have a much lower limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Good luck and thanks!
> admin


Does this mean that if we didn't have 100 posts before the thread was started; that we can't enter?


----------



## badtaylorx

im building a rig to give away on christmas morning to someone less fortunate....

im 95% done and the only things i could use would be

a) A copy of Windows 7or8.1

b) A decent cache ssd ( it's a PII X4 980 (no isrt))

c) a good set of peripherals!!! monitor/mouse/keyboard/speakers

and a good canidate to give it to in the southern Maine area


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> im building a rig to give away on christmas morning to someone less fortunate....
> 
> im 95% done and the only things i could use would be
> 
> a) A copy of Windows 7or8.1
> 
> b) A decent cache ssd ( it's a PII X4 980 (no isrt))
> 
> c) a good set of peripherals!!! monitor/mouse/keyboard/speakers
> 
> and a good canidate to give it to in the southern Maine area


pm me about that copy of windows mate, I want to help you out. Take it off your wishlist here.

Scratch that- I'm pming you a key to 8.1 now


----------



## Jo0

*Computer Hardware*

Single or SLI 780Ti - Who doesn't want the fastest card on the market?!
Swifttech H2O-X20 - I've always wanted to WC, and the H20-X20 is the perfect fit for my case. Plus it's an expandable kit from a trusted Water Cooling enthusiast company. I'll definitely be adding GPU blocks to the loop.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Recaro Black on Black PROFI XL - I've gone through countless office chairs varying in price, and after sitting in one at one of my old workplaces I know that this is the last office chair I'll own.
Drift Ghost-S Action Camera - I travel a lot, I've never been a fan of still photos. I love video recording everything, but a point-and-shoot and my GS4 make it awkward to freely enjoy my experiences.

*Gaming*

Denon D600 - My HD555s are crapping out. :/


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> im building a rig to give away on christmas morning to someone less fortunate....
> 
> im 95% done and the only things i could use would be
> 
> a) A copy of Windows 7or8.1
> 
> b) A decent cache ssd ( it's a PII X4 980 (no isrt))
> 
> c) a good set of peripherals!!! monitor/mouse/keyboard/speakers
> 
> and a good canidate to give it to in the southern Maine area
> 
> 
> 
> pm me about that copy of windows mate, I want to help you out. Take it off your wishlist here.
> 
> Scratch that- I'm pming you a key to 8.1 now
Click to expand...

+REP for that, first post I've seen from you, but you already seem like a great person ^^
I'm one of the few that liked 8. (still on preview -.-)


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Good luck, have a happy Boxing Day, and remember, if your heater ever dies, just turn on Prime95 so you don't freeze to death.


Depending on your GPU, Furmark could do the trick, especially with a GTX 590.


----------



## Furf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> +REP for that, first post I've seen from you, but you already seem like a great person ^^
> I'm one of the few that liked 8. (still on preview -.-)


I threw my rep at him.


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> +REP for that, first post I've seen from you, but you already seem like a great person ^^
> I'm one of the few that liked 8. (still on preview -.-)


Yeah, I also REP'd. I haven't tried Windows 8, 7 works fine for me. One day I might upgrade, dunno? Lol.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

*Computer Hardware:*

GTX 780 or 2 since those are some awesome cards, and they can help me with computer science









Lenovo Thinkpad e545 with an a10, who doesn't love thinkpads!?

*Things Overclockers Would Love:*

Corsair obisidian 800D or 900D so I have the case of my dreams for my next build!

*Gaming:*
PS4, since why not?

and that'd be about it.


----------



## Deadboy90

So it's December 1st, when are they choosing?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So it's December 1st, when are they choosing?


Almost the 2nd over here.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So it's December 1st, when are they choosing?


When they're ready too.


----------



## pcoutu17

Seriously, we're being offered an amazing, generous opportunity here...god forbid they don't provide it in a timely manner


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> When they're ready too.


Yeah not only do they have to pick the winners they also have to pick what to give them.

I wonder how many people are being chosen?


----------



## badtaylorx

def. appreciated guys!!!

Ill start a thread tomorrow on the rig


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> def. appreciated guys!!!
> 
> Ill start a thread tomorrow on the rig


You won? Or did you post in the wrong thread.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> You won? Or did you post in the wrong thread.


Oh just someone helped him out with a charity rig he is doing.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Yeah not only do they have to pick the winners they also have to pick what to give them.
> 
> I wonder how many people are being chosen?


Yea I guess. I don't even know why I'm being so impatient I never win these things.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea I guess. I don't even know why I'm being so impatient I never win these things.


Yes sadly there is little chance for each individual person with all the 600-some posts...

But one can hope.


----------



## legoman786

First off, *THANK YOU* very much @admin and other OCN crew/members to make this possible.









*Computer Hardware*
AMD FX-9370 \
ASUS M5A99FX PRO | - Because a full hardware upgrade cannot come soon enough
G.SKILL Ripjaws 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 /

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Google Nexus 5 (GSM) - It would be fun to try new ROMs without jumping through the painstaking bootloader unlocks
Bestar Innova L-Shape Computer Desk-Tuscany Brown & Black - Haven't had a real desk in years

*Gaming*
Xbox 1 - Figure I'll give it a go
Forza 4 - Who doesn't like sim racing games?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

GTX 780 ti - I haven't been playing many games over the past few years but over the past few months I have aquired many, many games on Steam. I'd like to crush them (in terms of max res + goodies + framerate)
AMD 290X, why not have two powerful gaming rigs?
Intel Core i7-4930K - Going to need a powerful CPU to drive those GPUs and to fold with








H110 - Gotta keep the temps down on that 4930K because it would be overclocked to the breaking point!
SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB - F3-2133C9Q-32GZH: Going to need a lot of RAM thats quick while I used the rest of those parts ^
3x 4TB WD black drive - Maximum storage and speed in a raid setup. I seem to be taking on data at an alarmingly quick rate!

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Cisco SG300-20 (SRW2016-K9-NA): Can't forget about connecting your PCs and devices together.
A fancy sound card, to hear the foot steps in BF4 and CS:S/GO
Raspberry Pi - So much can be done with these, it would definitely be a project type toy
*Gaming*:

PS4 + controllers, bf4 - Skipped the PS3, my ps2 is tired, needs to be retired
XBOX one + controllers + bf4 +Forza - Gotta unwind! Haven't played much xbox in years but the new system looks interesting
BF4 (pc)+ Valve collection : These are games I haven't played yet (except CS:S) and they seem to be some of the most played games / popular games


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Seriously, we're being offered an amazing, generous opportunity here...god forbid they don't provide it in a timely manner


Yeah, that is what I'm saying! WHAT IS TAKING SO LONG!? DOWN WITH ADMIN! MUTINY!


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Let's all be patient here... good things come to those who wait... Anyways good luck all


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Hope I'm not too late for this amazing chance to get something nice.









*Computer Hardware*
A10-6800K - Cheap but effective CPU so I can play all my games again.








ASRock FM2A88X Extreme6+ FM2+ - Really nice motherboard to go with that nice CPU
AMD Radeon RG2133 16GB RAM - Lowprofile and it's AMD brand to match the theme
WD1003FZEX 1TB HDD - Space for all those games and programs

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK 140mm - Gotta overclock that APU








MASSCOOL G751 Shin-Etsu - Nice paste

*Gaming*
Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO - Gonna listen to music in style








Asus Xonar STX - Gotta drive those headphones








Battlefield 4 + Premium - Who doesn't want this?
Call of Duty: Ghosts + Season Pass - COD needs love too.


----------



## Quantum Reality

*Computer Hardware*

ASUS PA248Q - I want two of these to have a sweet high end dual monitor setup


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2*
> 
> Let's all be patient here... good things come to those who wait... Anyways good luck all


Rabble rabble rabble rabble!







/waits patiently


----------



## A7xConnor

Good luck ^^


----------



## MattGordon

Good luck to everyone and I pray for those to be visited by the Admin this early holiday! Some even say he has a sleigh made of computer parts


----------



## KarmaKiller

*Computer Hardware*
I7 4770k + Maximus VI Extreme
4TB harddrive
GTX 780

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
This is hard for me. Most overclockers love anything electronic, so maybe a Nexus 7?
Custom water cooling loop?

*Gaming*
1440p Monitor. (1080 just doesn't cut it anymore)
Replacement Zowie Mouse

Thanks admin!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I pray for those to be visited by the Admin this early holiday! Some even say he has a sleigh made of computer parts


rofl - this made my day, cheers mate


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> *Computer Hardware*
> *I7 4770k + EVGA X79 DARK*
> 4TB harddrive
> GTX 780
> 
> *Things Overclockers Would Love*
> This is hard for me. Most overclockers love anything electronic, so maybe a Nexus 7?
> 
> *Gaming*
> 1440p Monitor. (1080 just doesn't cut it anymore)
> Replacement Zowie Mouse
> 
> Thanks admin!


Incompatible.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Ok, I've gotta edit my wishlist with the Dell P2815Q







. /drool. By the way, the greatest trick the Admin ever pulled off was convincing the world he existed....







. He's really a bot program!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Incompatible.


Maybe the guy has a 1150 board a 2011 CPU who knows


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Maybe the guy has a 1150 board a 2011 CPU who knows


According to his sig he doesn't have 2011 CPU neither a 1150 board. I just told him because I guess the admin chooses the gifts according to the price, and the price difference between the 4770K and 4930K is about $250.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Actually that was a mistake.








I had different text copied to my clipboard for a friend.. lol
I'll fix that now.


----------



## admin

Random winners being selected in about 8 hours or so!  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## dmfree88

Yay ty for the update. Goodluck all!


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Random winners being selected in about 8 hours or so!  Good luck to everyone!


Good, I now know when I need to sacrifice my goat!


----------



## Cavey00

Yay! Good luck all and early Christmas for those that win!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

The suspense!


----------



## mxthunder

*Computer hardware*
Intel i7 3770K CPU - a nice upgrade from my 2500k
Corsair SP2500 speakers - I am currently using very old speakers
XSPC Raystorm waterblock - It would be a nice upgrade from my Rasa block
Razer Death adder mouse - I am currently using a $9 microsoft mouse

*Gaming*
Bioshock infinite - I dont have it and it looks really cool
Call of Duty Black Ops II - I dont have it yet, and I liked the first one
Call of Duty Ghosts - I dont have it yet, need to complete my collection


----------



## flash2021

HOPE IT'S NOT TOO LATE! Happy Holidays!!

My Main Components:

*2x AMD 290X, why not? they are the next step up from my 7970's
*Intel Core i7-4960X - need moar cores and always wanted an extreme CPU
*H110 or parts to build a custom water loop - will be overclocking (all i have now is an H80) and want to push the limits more
*Crucial Ballistix 1886 RAM (2x4GB, or 4x4GB config)...i just have generic 1600 Corsair vengeance ram right now
*Corsair obsidian 800D (or 900D)..need to build a second computer and have more space bc i want to try building a custom water loop

Things Overclockers Would Love
*Microsoft Surface 2 with keyboard (or without, whatever)...my gf uses my iPad mini all the time, so i'd like something of my own








*NEXUS 7 - pretty neat new tech
*Overclock.net t-shirt...i dont think this exists but it would still be cool

Gaming:
*PS4 + controllers = b/c i dont have one and want one!!!
*XBONE = why not both? can't wait to have a good home media center and i like the kinect 2.0


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> The suspense!




Too much hype.


----------



## lordhinton

comeon! make my christmas!!


----------



## BWAS1000

8 Hours. Here we go, Hope i win the RX-7 ( its actually within price range)


----------



## denial_

Santa is coming to town in 8hours


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> 8 Hours. Here we go, Hope i win the RX-7 ( its actually within price range)


The maintenance for it won't be in the price range though.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Come on early birthday present







. Good luck everyone.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wabbit16

w00t!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Erick Silver

*crosses fingers* good luck everyone!


----------



## Fremish

*Computer Hardware*
Corsair Obsidian 900D - I will be working on a MOTM build and have been waiting for this case to go on sale. IT would be great if I could save some more for other components. I will be donating the computer to the local highschool I work at as a front desk workstation. It would be cool to be able to advertise our community to the students and build a relationship with them.

Corsair Dominator 8GB 1600mhz (4GB x 2) - this is one of the components I need still for the build. I plan on getting it eventually, however it would be cool to once again save some of my own personal money and spend it on something else, like another component for the build.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Flash Drive of Cooling - a flash drive that has all the fan controllers and hardware management apps on it!

*Gaming*
CM Quick Fire Pro Cherry Red - My current keyboard is on the last few legs of life, it doesn't respond to the keys. The mechanical keyboard would last longer and be sufficient to my needs.


----------



## pepejovi

Good luck ya'll.


----------



## ScottyP

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.

I'm glad I joined this community, everyone seems nice, and gives away stuff.

Like that guy that gave Windows 8. Even if I never get anything, or win I'm glad stuff like this happens, and the contests.


----------



## newmindsets

R9 290X


----------



## briddell

*Computer Hardware*
Hardware wise, I really want some Opterons. I'd like to get into some 2P and 4P Folding rigs, and Opterons seem like the best in terms of P/P. The Opteron 6272 looks really good, especially when paired with an ASUS KGPE-D16 (dual socket G34).

*Other Things Overclockers Like*
What I want more than anything else, though, is an audio upgrade. A lot of appealing options out there, but what looks the best to me is a pair of Hifiman HE-500s, with a Jolida Tube FX DAC in silver, and a Woo Audio WA3 amp in silver, with the Jolida DAC the top priority. A nice mic wouldn't hurt either, and the Shure KSM44 is a very attractive option. A new set of cans, amp, and most importantly, DAC, is more important to me, though.

Thanks for yet another giveaway! Good luck to everyone


----------



## NeoReaper

Good Luck to you all.


----------



## Sean Webster

Too much suspense, will set alarm for 10pm and await the results.

Good luck everyone...but more good luck to myself.


----------



## lordhinton

your lucky.. 3AM draw for me! cant you guys make it 12PM gmt


----------



## darwing

I'm really excited, but I think if I had to chose Id want to win their other contest $2500, towards gaming supplies because its more specific to the build I dream of everynight LOL

GOOD LUCK ALL !!


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> The maintenance for it won't be in the price range though.


I saw that one coming. buying that damn oil every so often would be annoying and expensive I suppose.

http://www.mazda.com/mazdaspirit/rotary/motorsports/img/leman_img02_08.jpg


----------



## Phelan

I haven't gotten a PM yet so I know Admin hasn't drawn yet.







.

Jk Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I know he hasn't drawn yet because eight hours aren't up.


----------



## tpi2007

Good luck everyone! May the power of randomness be with you (and me!







).


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Here's my xtmas list for Santa...









*Computer Hardware*
- _R9 290X_ (Hoping there is a DCII version or a Lightning Version in the future)
*Reasons I want it:*
- Mantle

- _ASUS PQ321Q LED Monitor_
*Reasons I want it:*
- 4K

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
- _Samsung UHD 4K 55" TV_
*Reasons I want it:*
- 4K

*Gaming*
Not really anything I would want here... I already own the games I like to play and I don't do consoles so the parts in the Computer HW would sort me out for the Gaming part as well.


----------



## bavarianblessed

*Computer Hardware*

AMD R9 290X (any brand really) - Because it's baller status and I heart AMD the underdog









EIZO FORIS FG2421 - I like pretty. And gaming at 1680x1050 is so 2007

EK-FC R9-290X - Acetal Water Block - To cool the afor mentioned 290X and achieve Ultra baller status...yo!

Coolgate Dual 140mm Ultimate Heat Exchanger Radiator (CG280) - To keep up with all that heat, ya know?

*Things Overclockers Would Love*

Vizio M651d-A2R - Look at it! Why the hell would you not want it?

*Gaming*

Titanfall PC - Because it's going to be amazing

COD Ghosts PC - I'm sure the campaign is a blast but I'd never buy it for that









Ducky DK9008 Shine 3 Mechanical Keyboard White LED Backlit *(Brown Cherry MX)* - They are amazeballs and faaaar batter than my ABS M1









PlayStation 4 - Because I miss console fighting games and don't want an xbone lol

Thanks again for the opportunity, Admin


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> This is your chance to help us create an OC.net holiday buying guide and to potentially *win* some of that amazing computer and tech hardware and video games on your list!


*Computer Hardware*


Spoiler: A CaseLabs White Magnum M8 Case




Case Color: White Matte

ATX Layout: Standard

MB Side Door: XL Window (20.00)

MB Door Window: Clear

PSU Side Door: Solid

PSU Door Window: None

Top Cover: 85mm Tall Ventilated (35.00)

Power and Reset Switch: Standard Power/Reset Switches with Sleeved Cables

I/O Panel: USB 3.0/HD Audio (30.00)

PCI Backplate: Hex Mesh

HDD Cage Type: Flex-Bay 120x25mm fan (MAC-102)

Flex-Bay Covers: Solid

A solid White Matte Double Wide Pedestal (MAC-100)
Price:
Shipping (FedEx (FedEx Ground)):$61.41
Grand Total: $746.31


With the case I own, quality & durability was sacrificed when designing the size. The powder coating I had done to it was also lacking.



Spoiler: GeForce GTX 770 4GB Classified Hydro Copper Video Card




EVGA 04G-P4-3779-KR
4GB
256-bit
PCI Express 3.0
SLI Support
Hydro Copper Video Card
Price: $629.99


I cannot play any of my games at Ultra Settings. I also recently upgraded to water cooling, it would be nice to include this in my loop to prolong the life of my cards.



Spoiler: GeForce GTX 770 4GB Classified Hydro Copper Video Card




EVGA 04G-P4-3779-KR
4GB
256-bit
PCI Express 3.0
SLI Support
Hydro Copper Video Card
Price: $629.99


I cannot play any of my games at Ultra Settings. I also recently upgraded to water cooling, it would be nice to include this in my loop to prolong the life of my cards.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*


Spoiler: LEGO STAR WARS 10179 -ULTIMATE COLLECTOR'S EDITION MILLENNIUM FALCON




Model: Ultimate Collector's Millennium Falcon
MPN: 10179
Buy it now Price: $4,450.00


This has been a dream present to me for about 10 years (back when it was only like $500). Couldn't afford it then, definitely can't afford it now.









*Gaming*
N/A

Thank You Admin for this opportunity








Good Luck to everyone participating.








May Your Holidays Me Merry & Full Of Joy.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Argh I can't find my post so I have to resubmit :L

Computer Hardware
i7 4960X - Because it is simply the biggest and best CPU on teh planet
Asus Rampage Extreme IV Black Edition - To power that i7 beast

Things Overclockers Would Love
Hazro HZ27WD 1440p monitor - Fantastic monitor with an excellent screen for the money.
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - Really awesome phone, pretty self explanatory.

Gaming
Xbox one - Not as good as the PS4 in terms of Hardware power but you can't deny the exclusives are brilliant.
Logitech G27 racing wheel
Razer Deathstalker gaming keyboard - I need a new gaming keyboard and this thing seems to fit the bill very well indeed.
Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 9 - May not be from the same company but there is something I quite like about the R.A.T. 9 for some reason and I'm not quite sure what it is









Anyway not sure if my entry is too late or not now but good luck to everybody anyway.


----------



## GuilT1

Your post was most likely deleted because you do not meet the 100 post requirement, sorry guy.


----------



## dominique120

Computer Hardware

Any intel CPU +RAM + MB kit - Because I am completely broke and need a new HW

Any Nvidia GPU - Because I am completely broke and need a new HW

Hope I get something, ty admin


----------



## rgrwng

Emperor 1510
http://www.mwelab.com/index.php/en/products/emperor-1510/e1510-features
Why: because i have all the monitors and stuff, just need a new station to display my awesome-ness!

Any 4k Display (assuming its decent to good quality)
Why: because 4K is awesome

Other: $$$ For road trip to see all my gaming pals in the USA
why: i do not know how much something like that would cost, but i could use a nice vacation without family + eventual problems with that


----------



## lolllll117

here's my list:

*Computer Hardware*
Nvidia Geforce GTX 780ti - Nvidia's newest GPU, and their most powerful GPU as well. Beating the $1000 GTX titan in performance if only slightly, but doing it while costing 300 dollars cheaper. the Titan may have more memory. but with a higher bus speed, memory clock, and more cuda cores, the 780ti is able to beat it at everything else.

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition - It was built with overclocking and breaking records in mind. the features on this board are endless as well. Asus put new Chokes, MOSFET's, and Capacitors on this board which are said to be a step up from the standard edition Rampage IV board and should theoretically boast some crazy clock speeds that will put all the x79 overclocking records in jepoardy. the 2011 socket this board uses means it has support for 8 DIMM's of RAM and up to 4 Graphics cards at once! someone needs to go out there and buy this board, some 780ti's and a bunch of liquid nitrogen to break all the 3d mark records!

*Gaming*
Logitech G27 - It may be a bit pricey, but it really is the best racing wheel you can get for the PC. i used my friend's g27 for a few hours while playing F1 2012 and now it just feels unplayable on the keyboard.


----------



## nubbinator

*Computer Hardware*
Cooler Master Storm Spawn - I love my current mouse, but I tried out the Storm Spawn and it felt like heaven in my hand. Not to mention it has a better sensor that my current mouse.

Eizo Foris FS2333-BK or Monoprice ZERO-G Slim Monitor - I do a fair bit of photo editing as well as gaming, so I'd love a nice IPS monitor, something that has been out of my price range for a while.

256GB or 512GB Plextor M5P Xtreme - I've been wanting a nice SSD for my games recently. It would be nice to have a nice big and fast drive to load my games from, especially for my RPGs.

*Gaming*
Splinter Cell: Blacklist - Always loved the Splinter Cell universe and it looks like a fun game.

Battlefield 4 - I enjoyed BF3, so it seems like a fun game.

Diablo III - I liked the original and enjoy Torchlight, so I'd love to give it a shot.


----------



## XiCynx

Are the winners going to be announced in this thread or just PMed?


----------



## dmfree88

Likely both


----------



## legoman786

Less than 30 min to go!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Less than 30 min to go!


I cant wait! I wish we could capture first reactions to seeing they won







Too bad I just spent 5 hours on an English project and now cannot export the GIF :'(


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I cant wait! I wish we could capture first reactions to seeing they won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I just spent 5 hours on an English project and now cannot export the GIF :'(


Haha I just finished an English project too







.

Should be a requirement to show off your new toys at least









Edit: seems like I can't type now.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Haha I just finished an Engglish project too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Should be a requirement to show off your new toys at least


That's the truth!

and I only got half to export









I am recreating Macbeth







http://s27.postimg.org/a473f5ks1/macbeth1.gif


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> That's the truth!
> 
> and I only got half to export
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am recreating Macbeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s27.postimg.org/a473f5ks1/macbeth1.gif


Very impressive!


----------



## MattGordon

15 minutes.

Can you guys feel it? Is Admin coming to your house this holiday?


----------



## ScottyP

This is a fun start to the holidays.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> You'd better watch out, you'd better not cry
> You'd better not pout, I'm telling you why
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> 
> He's making a list, he's checkin' it twice
> He's gonna find out whose naughty or nice
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> 
> He sees you when you're sleeping
> He knows if you're awake
> He knows if you've been bad or good
> (so you'd) better be good for goodness sake
> Better be good for goodness sake
> 
> You'd better watch out, you'd better not cry
> You'd better not pout, I'm telling you why
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> 
> He sees you when you're sleeping
> He knows if you're awake
> He knows if you've been bad or good
> (so you'd) better be good for goodness sake
> Better be good for goodness sake
> 
> You'd better watch out, you'd better not cry
> You'd better not pout, I'm telling you why
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town


----------



## Dustin1

The anticipation is killing me...


----------



## Fremish

It's the final count down! DD


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better watch out, you'd better not cry
> You'd better not pout, I'm telling you why
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> 
> He's making a list, he's checkin' it twice
> He's gonna find out whose naughty or nice
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> 
> He sees you when you're sleeping
> He knows if you're awake
> He knows if you've been bad or good
> (so you'd) better be good for goodness sake
> Better be good for goodness sake
> 
> You'd better watch out, you'd better not cry
> You'd better not pout, I'm telling you why
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> 
> He sees you when you're sleeping
> He knows if you're awake
> He knows if you've been bad or good
> (so you'd) better be good for goodness sake
> Better be good for goodness sake
> 
> You'd better watch out, you'd better not cry
> You'd better not pout, I'm telling you why
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
> admin Claus is coming to town
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I pray for those to be visited by the Admin this early holiday! Some even say he has a sleigh made of computer parts


----------



## Fremish




----------



## zemco999

Watch this as you wait









http://s27.postimg.org/g6qo5dhm9/macbethfinal.gif


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Can you guys feel it?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Thank you Sean. That was beautiful.


----------



## iandroo888

*Computer Hardware*
Either a GTX780Ti or Titan (since its the top 2) or the R9 290X .. or even the older gen 580 or 680/690.. etc

would love to have a nice current gen video card =X mines slightly dying.. causing black screens once in a while and artifacts.. been using this gtx260 since 2008 when i build my 780i 775 socket pc. the only not upgraded item in my case.. cuz i cant afford the new cards


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Thank you Sean. That was beautiful.


Who's sean? Nvm


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Who's sean? Nvm


@Sean Webster


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Who's sean? Nvm


@Sean Webster, above.

Edit: nvm I see you got it.


----------



## Fremish

Haha, I got it







Mr. Song :3 Admin is here


----------



## mike44njdevils

F5F5F5F5F5F5....


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Haha, I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Song :3 Admin is here


F5 F5 F5 F5...


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> F5 F5 F5 F5...


LOL


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> F5 F5 F5 F5...


You know me to well, sir!


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> F5F5F5F5F5F5....


Could I add a keyboard to my wish list? I think my F5 button broke


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*
> 
> LOL


F5 F5 F5...


----------



## Sean Webster

F5 to ∞ and beyond!


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Could I add a keyboard to my wish list? I think my F5 button broke


Ha I've already got one on there


----------



## mike44njdevils

Can we move this along? My 4 year old wants me to make her a play doh pizza!


----------



## Fremish

Do not rush excellence!


----------



## WarpPrism

Come on admin type faster...


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Could I add a keyboard to my wish list? I think my F5 button broke


You could try Ctrl + R, the sentence "I won, thank you admin!" doesn't have a single "r" in it, so feel free to break those two keys too (you always have a second Ctrl key).


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> Come on admin type faster...


I know right? Sean Webster doesn't take too long to type right?


----------



## admin

We are starting to announce the random winners! 

To be fair, we have given each person who won $500 via PayPal. I did not feel right picking gear for people and have some winning more than others. I hope you enjoy your prize!

*First winner: @wstanci3!*

Congrats! Your just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected]

More winners announced every 15-30 minutes until we are done


----------



## Fremish

GRATS


----------



## soulwrath

gratz!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *First winner: @wstanci3
> !*


Congrats


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are starting to announce the random winners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, we have given each person who won $500 via PayPal. I did not feel right picking gear for people and have some winning more than others. I hope you enjoy your prize!
> 
> *First winner: @wstanci3
> !*
> 
> Congrats! Your just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected]
> 
> More winners announced every 15-30 minutes until we are done


Whoa, congrats @wstanci3


----------



## A7xConnor

Congrats :3


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are starting to announce the random winners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, we have given each person who won $500 via PayPal. I did not feel right picking gear for people and have some winning more than others. I hope you enjoy your prize!
> 
> *First winner: @wstanci3
> !*
> 
> Congrats! Your just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected].net.
> 
> More winners announced every 15-30 minutes until we are done


Congrats wstanci3!

So there are 8 winners?


----------



## Furf

WOOT GRATZ!!!


----------



## legoman786

Congrats!


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Gratz!!

...It has begun...


----------



## Fremish

I think he pooped himself :#


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are starting to announce the random winners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, we have given each person who won $500 via PayPal. I did not feel right picking gear for people and have some winning more than others. I hope you enjoy your prize!
> 
> *First winner: @wstanci3
> !*
> 
> Congrats! Your just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected]
> 
> More winners announced every 15-30 minutes until we are done


Grats!

that's a crazy amount of cash to giveaway! Good luck to next 7


----------



## Twinnuke

*Computer Hardware*
Nvidia 780ti -- because I want to be able to run physx and a game at the same time.
Intel 4770k -- I think my i7 920 is slowly dying on me, lots of BSOD and crashes not related to memory or HDD
Asus Maximus VI Gene -- Because 4770k
16GB DDR3 -- Always need more ram for upgrades!!
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB -- I hate having to risk my stuff on raid 0.

*Things Overclockers Love*
Nexus 5 -- My phone is olddd and I'm a poor post college student. Using prepaid heh

*Gaming*
Xbox One Controller w/ Plug & Play -- For friends!
Battlefield 4 for Xbox One -- Friends...

Playstation 4 -- Both consoles would be fun to have.

I never look in this section I think I missed it


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> I think he pooped himself :#


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are starting to announce the random winners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, we have given each person who won $500 via PayPal. I did not feel right picking gear for people and have some winning more than others. I hope you enjoy your prize!
> 
> *First winner: @wstanci3
> !*
> 
> Congrats! Your just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected]
> 
> More winners announced every 15-30 minutes until we are done

























Thank you so much!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> I think he pooped himself :#


Already cleaned myself.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are starting to announce the random winners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, we have given each person who won $500 via PayPal. I did not feel right picking gear for people and have some winning more than others. I hope you enjoy your prize!
> 
> *First winner: @wstanci3
> !*
> 
> Congrats! Your just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected]
> 
> More winners announced every 15-30 minutes until we are done


Congratulations @wstanci3!

admin, that is indeed a fair thing to do given the huge amount of different items and respective prices people listed, not to mention the logistics of sending the prizes all over the world.


----------



## zer0d3gree

Congrats!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Finally a winner, congrats!


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Grats man.


----------



## candy_van

Wow $500 a pop, congrats to all who win!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> So there are 8 winners?


We may do one extra or so


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Whoa, congrats again!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> Already cleaned myself.


Gratz dude!


----------



## denial_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Did you broke your F5 too?









Gratz


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We may do one extra or so


I don't think I can stay up that long







I'm POOPED


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We may do one extra or so


You guys rock.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We may do one extra or so


Wow what an impressive giveaway... $500 in cash, no less...


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> Already cleaned myself.


Congrats


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Congratulations man.


----------



## Fremish

Let's go admins! MAKE OCN SCREAM!


----------



## soulwrath

my F5 broke clicking it now :3


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We may do one extra or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys rock.
Click to expand...

They really do.


----------



## flash2021

Congrats to the first winner!!!! Moar F5!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I don't think I can stay up that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm POOPED


Your prize will be here in the morning if you win!


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Your prize will be here in the morning if you win!


admin are you going to PM the winners?


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Your prize will be here in the morning if you win!


I'm not worried about winning, I'm worried about missing out on congratulating the people who do and seeing their first post! I don't want to miss it!!!


----------



## selk22

I love this community! Cheers to Admin!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> admin are you going to PM the winners?


@ notifications and they will be listed in the OP


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> @ notifications and they will be listed in the OP


Cool thanks!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I'm not worried about winning, I'm worried about missing out on congratulating the people who do and seeing their first post! I don't want to miss it!!!


Fair enough!  I will announce another winner in 5 minutes from now then just to speed things up a bit more


----------



## Furf

This is so much fun. Watching all this!


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Fair enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will announce another winner in 5 minutes from now then just to speed things up a bit more


----------



## stubass

Grats to all who win, spend it wisely as i would if i win...








If i win money will go to more benching HW so i can get more points for OCN's HWBot


----------



## Selquist979

admin and OCN are just plain awesome for this contest







Gratz to all the winners


----------



## Jawswing

Is there a quick way to check out the winners post here?
Wouldn't mind seeing what they selected.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Is there a quick way to check out the winners post here?
> Wouldn't mind seeing what they selected.


You can just search the thread and filter posts by X user


----------



## dougb62

Congratulations @wstanci3!


----------



## Furf

If I win I will let you all know. Maybe winners could message admin and have him update in the first post.


----------



## admin

*Second Winner: @Flatliner*!

Congrats! Your just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username.

Next winner in 15-30 minutes!


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Congratulations man!
EDIT: Additional congratulations to Flatliner!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Second Winner: @Flatliner
> *!


Congrats!!!


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Second Winner: @Flatliner
> *!
> 
> Congrats! Your just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username.
> 
> Next winner in 15-30 minutes!


ARGGGGGGG!

But gratz


----------



## Furf

Gratz Flatliner


----------



## zemco999

Congrats Flatliner!!!


----------



## Fremish

We need a clean up on isle FlatLiner.


----------



## darwing

That's awesome! Enjoy the early xmas present!: @wstanci3!


----------



## admin

Winners will be listed in the OP


----------



## wstanci3

@Flatliner
Congrats, man.








Seriously, I am so glad I found OCN. The best community I have ever been a part of.


----------



## Fremish

OCN! We all love you







You guys are all awesome! Let's proceed with the beverages (Orange juice that is)


----------



## denial_

Congrats FlatLiner


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> OCN! We all love you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are all awesome! Let's proceed with the beverages (Orange juice that is)


Join the non 21 club


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Join the non 21 club


? No alcohol references... Haha.


----------



## Shaefurr

Congratz you 2!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Second Winner: @Flatliner
> *!
> 
> Congrats! Your just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username.
> 
> Next winner in 15-30 minutes!


Congratulations @Flatliner!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!

Congrats to FlatLiner!


----------



## luciddreamer124

This is sweet


----------



## ScottyP

Grats to Flatliner!


----------



## caenlen

I wonder why it is taking them so long to pick winners, just random number website posts 2-600 or w.e done in 50 seconds. lol


----------



## HolyDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I wonder why it is taking them so long to pick winners, just random number website posts 2-600 or w.e done in 50 seconds. lol


For the suspense, of course


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I wonder why it is taking them so long to pick winners, just random number website posts 2-600 or w.e done in 50 seconds. lol


Christmas spirit!







We rather be hand picked... Or you know, randomly point at a post


----------



## zemco999

I hope flatliner didn't flatline...


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I wonder why it is taking them so long to pick winners, just random number website posts 2-600 or w.e done in 50 seconds. lol


It is a very delicate process. He is using an ancient Chinese technique only 5 other individuals on the world know about.


----------



## worx

Congrats to the winners so far!


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> It is a very delicate process. He is using an ancient Chinese technique only 5 other individuals on the world know about.


----------



## darwing

Man this is like opening presents on xmas morning, waiting to see if you got what you wanted LOL Congrats

First winner: @wstanci3!

Second Winner: @Flatliner!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Man this is like opening presents on xmas morning, waiting to see if you got what you wanted LOL Congrats
> 
> First winner: @wstanci3!
> 
> Second Winner: @Flatliner!


xD indeed - it does feel like xmas morning when I was a kid for some reason - and we probably won't even get anything yet still so happy/excited lol


----------



## iamwardicus

Congrats to all the winners both past and future!


----------



## dougb62

Congratulations Flatliner!


----------



## admin

Next winner in 5 minutes


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Next winner in 5 minutes


You tease me so good.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Next winner in 5 minutes


CANT WAIT!









After that though, I have to hit the hay :/


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> CANT WAIT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that though, I have to hit the hay :/


I can't wait either - although I'm studying for a test :/ Can't be "hitting the hay" until tomorruh...


----------



## Sadmoto

congrats to the winners!

*typed with fingers crossed*

500$ to computer hardware would be a godsend for me







even half that.


----------



## GoldenTiger

I can has be winner? Lol grats guys and here's hoping.


----------



## admin

*Third Winner: @nascasho*!

Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username.


----------



## darwing

If I win within the next hour I'm buying this immediately to get the cyber Monday deal!!

$489.89 - Bundle 4770k + asus z87 Deluxe!!

All part of my ultimate build I posted in their $2500 dream rig contest


----------



## Fremish

Grats!


----------



## eternal7trance

Watchin thread like crazy, grats to winners so far


----------



## Furf

Gratz nascasho


----------



## GoldenTiger

Grats winners. I guess we'll have 8 total?







Edit... yeah, I read the thread now. Coolness!


----------



## Jack Mac

Protip: Don't think about what you'd spend the money on, it'll only make losing worse, unless you're one of the lucky 8. GL everyone.


----------



## UNOE

nice


----------



## ScottyP

Grats to Nascasho!


----------



## WarpPrism

Edit: oh nvm

Congratulations Nascasho!


----------



## rv8000

Grats to everyone so far, little bit of a rush watching this thread


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Congratulations guys! $500 is a very good amount of money to boost up a dream build =)


----------



## zemco999

Gratz nascasho!!!!

I am going to bed. I will be looking at this in the AM!


----------



## lilxskull

Computer Hardware

Nvidia GTX 780 Ti - POWER!!

Intel 4770k - MOAR POWER

Things Overclockers Would Love

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H - Love Gigabyte brand

Corsair H80i/100i - To OC the CPU

Gaming

PS4

Logitech G27 for GT 6.

Logitech G710 Mechanical keyboard since I don't have a mechanical keyboard

extra DS4 controller for PS4


----------



## f0rteOC

Congratulations Nascasho!


----------



## skyn3t

any more winner ?


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any more winner ?


I think 3 have won so far, so 5 more + possible extras


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any more winner ?


Admin will post another winner soon, probably before 10:35 (CST)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> I think 3 have won so far, so 5 more + possible extras


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Admin will post another winner soon, probably before 10:35 (CST)


I'm

to win this


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Protip: Don't think about what you'd spend the money on, it'll only make losing worse, unless you're one of the lucky 8. GL everyone.


its hard to do when $500 could buy me an investment in mining that could potentially keep my computers alive







.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to win this


You have no idea how hard I laughed at that picture


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> You have no idea how hard I laughed at that picture


----------



## admin

*Fourth Winner: @PROBN4LYFE*

Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

More Winners!









*Congrats nascasho!*









Edit:
And Gratz to *PROBN4LYFE*


----------



## admin

Let's do a total of 10 winners


----------



## gr3nd3l

Congrats to all the winners so far!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do a total of 10 winners


And wow that is awesome!!!


----------



## dmfree88

@admin you guys are awesome. But I must say, why not 12?







lol jk you guys are amazing congratz to the first 4 so far!


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do a total of 10 winners


That's an extra grand right there people.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do a total of 10 winners


w00t for admin and OCN.
huge bump for more winners.

not that bump









Spoiler: not that bump : Spoiler!


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do a total of 10 winners


Killer! Good luck everyone and congrats to all the winners thus far!


----------



## Shaefurr

congratz PROBN4LYFE!


----------



## dougb62

Gratz to PROBN4LYFE!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nice. I assume it's a bit late to enter.


----------



## darwing

awwww snap! keep em coming congrats guys merry xmas to all and to all a good overclocking!!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nice. I assume it's a bit late to enter.


hasn't stopped a few others from trying


----------



## Phelan

Gratz to the winners thusfar! Just got back on and saw the post count blow up, I knew then itwas going down! Lol


----------



## 21276

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Second Winner: @Flatliner
> *!


This has made my otherwise terrible day unbelievably better. So glad I found this place so many years ago









Big congrats out to the other winners


----------



## Ramzinho

Does this mean we will have 8 winners?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Does this mean we will have 8 winners?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Admin said 10 total!


----------



## f0rteOC

Congratulations PROBN4LYFE!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> This has made my otherwise terrible day unbelievably better. So glad I found this place so many years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats out to the other winners


Grats man glad you were around for the reveal im sure you crapped your pants LOL. I would probably freak out on the person im talking to (currently working on the phone lol)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> This has made my otherwise terrible day unbelievably better. So glad I found this place so many years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats out to the other winners


That's phenomenal man. hey better days always knock your door and today your door got knocked with $500. of course for others winners too.


----------



## gr3nd3l

How come I have a feeling that I will not be sleeping until at least another 6 winners are announced


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> How come I have a feeling that I will not be sleeping until at least another 6 winners are announced


I think that makes about everyone that entered in this contest, lol.

Congrats to all the winners so far... It would be amazing to join you... For most of us it would be the perfect end to what has been a typical crappy Monday, lol.


----------



## tpi2007

Congratulations nascasho and PROBN4LYFE!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do a total of 10 winners


























Awesome just got more awesome! Thanks for the extra chances admin!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Tired but admin clause doesn't show up to sleeping people, or does he?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do a total of 10 winners


Thanks Admin!


----------



## admin

*Fifth Winner: @brandontaz2k2!*

Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username.


----------



## dougb62

Congratulations brandontaz2k2!









Hmm - looks like he hasn't been online in over 19 hours. Boy will he(?) be surprised!!


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> How come I have a feeling that I will not be sleeping until at least another 6 winners are announced


I'll probably check if I won tomorrow. $500 is $500, but I need my beauty sleep.








Also, congrats brandontaz2k2 and thanks Admin for letting two more people win!


----------



## denial_

Congrats brandontaz2k2


----------



## BigMack70

Congratz to the winners! Still have my fingers crossed over here


----------



## darwing

yea Im taking this viewing session onto my iPad in bed LOL


----------



## Sparda09

WHOO!! congratz guys!!! im hoping to be one of the next 5! Good luck to the rest!


----------



## mxfreek09

Congrats to all of the winners so far, what an awesome time of year to be able to win a contest like this. So many awesome sales and such great hardware available.


----------



## Erick Silver

COME ON! BIG MONEY BIG MONEY NO WHAMMIE NO WHAMMIE!


----------



## adizz

Gratz to the winners!!
Pick me next


----------



## admin

*Winners - please also PM me your PayPal address! *

Next winner in 5 minutes!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I bet he's gonna be stoked when he realizes he won!

*Congrats to Brandontaz2k2!*


----------



## Deadboy90

C'mon admin pick me! Pretty please?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> C'mon admin pick me! Pretty please?


Ask the white noise generator behind Random.org to pick you!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Just need to figure out the seed value


----------



## Phelan

White noise generator behind random.org, please pick me next!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Ask the white noise generator behind Random.org to pick you!


Aww man dude, don't do that to me. I have my Email set up to notify me if someone quotes my posts or I get a PM. I saw your name in the Email and nearly crapped myself... So sad.


----------



## admin

*Sixth Winner: @Jack Mac*!

Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username. *Please also PM me your PayPal address! *


----------



## caenlen

grats jack mac...

hope that Mac doesnt stand for him loving Apple products, isnt that against OCN rules? lol jk ^^


----------



## dman811

Congrats to the winners so far, I hope I win in the next four, but if not, then it is no big deal. That being said, I am going to most likely fail at attempting to go to sleep. I'll probably be back in an hour guys!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Zing!

*Congrats to Jack Mac!*

Thanks Admin for spreading the holiday tech joy!


----------



## ScottyP

Grats Jack Mac!

I'm so tired, but wanna stay up for this.


----------



## mr. biggums

Computer Hardware
Asus pb278q - who doesn't want a second monitor








Crucial M500 960GB - the steam sales! my ssd isn't big enough for all the games!

Things Overclockers Would Love
nexus 5 - can't think of an incredible good reason but new phone!
Beyerdynamic DT 990 - always wanted to try them, plus it will be something different from my old hd595's

Gaming
razer manticor - fancy mousepad that I couldn't justify buying myself so why not!


----------



## Deadboy90

I am praying to the gods of the random number generator as I sit here and type. How many winners have been picked so far?


----------



## darwing

Congrats guys, I wonder if there is anything I can do to boost my chances lol


----------



## Phelan

Grats Jack Mac and others!


----------



## Shaefurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I am praying to the gods of the random number generator as I sit here and type. How many winners have been picked so far?


6 so far

And gratz everyone!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Congrats guys, I wonder if there is anything I can do to boost my chances lol


Just be yourself- be awesome







.


----------



## dougb62

Congrats Jack Mac!


----------



## dman811

OK well that sleep plan I posted about earlier isn't going over so well...


----------



## BradleyKZN

Well done to the winners so far!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> OK well that sleep plan I posted about earlier isn't going over so well...


yeah it's hard to sleep even if your chances are slim lol ^^ 2 to go, maybe 3 or 4


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yeah it's hard to sleep even if your chances are slim lol ^^ 2 to go, maybe 3 or 4


Ya there are 4 left because admin Claus decided to do 10 winners instead of just 8.


----------



## tpi2007

Congrats brandontaz2k2 and Jack Mac!

Four to go, the suspense is getting bigger as fewer chances remain.


----------



## tompsonn

Holy. Half the forum is in this thread lol.


----------



## KipH

@admin Hey. You keep spelling my name wrong ;P

Supper nice Xmas present from OCN. No one can do it like Admin eh








Congratulations and good luck to all.


----------



## admin

5 minutes until next one!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Holy. Half the forum is in this thread lol.


Nah.


----------



## MattGordon

So sleepy... good luck to everyone and a good night! Even with all tbis suspense I'm dowsing off







.

Thank you Admin and OCN to host such an event. I'm proud to be part of such a generous site







.


----------



## denial_

Congrats Jack Mac


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Congrats to all the winners! This place is da bomb! Have ...to...sleep...zzzzzzzz


----------



## admin

*Seventh Winner: @pvp309rcp!*

Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username. *Please also PM me your PayPal address! *


----------



## Faint

Congrats to all the winners so far.


----------



## rv8000

Grats to the seven winners and good luck to the lucky 3 left. Here's to trying to fall asleep now


----------



## legoman786

Congrats to all the winners, thus far! And good luck to the rest of us hopefuls!


----------



## Roaches

Congrats to the winners


----------



## dougb62

Congratulations pvp309rcp!!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Gratz to *pvp309rcp!*


----------



## Phelan

Grats pvp309rcp!!!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats to all the winners so far and the ones yet to come. Thanks Admin for all your hard work putting this on.


----------



## Deadboy90

Oh man, just one left.


----------



## ACMH-K

Congrats to all the current winners:
First winner: wstanci3
Second Winner: Flatliner
Third Winner: nascasho
Fourth Winner: PROBN4LYFE
Fifth Winner: brandontaz2k2
Sixth Winner: Jack Mac
Seventh Winner: pvp309rcp
And future winners.
Btw I was one of the visitors earlier. Phone was dead and I had to view it from a browser without signing in








Going to bed now.
Only 2 or 3 left to win depending on whether or not the eighth winner has been announced yet.
There is no point in staying up, unless... I'm a winner... OCN Santa


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh man, just one left.


3 left, admin raised the winners from 8 to 10


----------



## iandroo888

wahh 7 lucky people.. 3 more to go ! congrats to you lucky people ;( i wanna win too


----------



## Dustin1

Congrats to everyone who won and congrats to the future winners! As always, admin, you are awesome! But according to my timezone it's bed time.









Goodnight everyone and good luck!


----------



## admin

*Eighth Winner: @GoEz*!

Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username. *Please also PM me your PayPal address! *


----------



## deafboy

*Computer Hardware*
Fractal Node 304
Crucial M4 256GB
Haswell 4670k
Asus Impact

*Things Overclockers Would Love*
Goodies from thinkgeek, Gallery 1988, R9 290, H100i, BF4, and perhaps misc awesome t-shirts.

*Gaming*
Steam gift cards


----------



## admin

Two more winners left to go!


----------



## dougb62

Gratz GoEz!!


----------



## Furf

Congratz to all the winners so far.

Two more lucky winners coming up!!


----------



## LunaP

Gratz you guys! Hopefully we'll start seeing more build logs thanks to this


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2*
> 
> Let's all be patient here... good things come to those who wait... Anyways good luck all


Guess what I said is true...







Thank you admin and OCN for having such a great community and making it possible for people to have a better Christmas! Congrats to the other winners and thank you again OCN!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandontaz2k2*
> 
> Guess what I said is true...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you admin and OCN for having such a great community and making it possible for people to have a better Christmas! Congrats to the other winners and thank you again OCN!


*waits patiently* :3 *refreshes this like mad* X_x


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> *waits patiently* :3 *refreshes this like mad* X_x


lol xD


----------



## legoman786

Nail biting suspense as the final 2 are selected!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol xD


wot ;_; ive been hoping for a new video card for years >< *continues to refresh* *falls asleep clicking* T___T


----------



## admin

Please don't be too disappointed if you don't win this contest. I wish I could give everyone here something - but we would be broke many times over. We plan on continuing to give away great prizes in 2014!

Next winner in 5 minutes!


----------



## Xinoxide




----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Please don't be too disappointed if you don't win this contest. I wish I could give everyone here something - but we would be broke many times over. We plan on continuing to give away great prizes in 2014!
> 
> Next winner in 5 minutes!


no worries ! i know my luck isnt that good lol =X at least its going to someone in the community =]


----------



## Fremish

Congrats!


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Please don't be too disappointed if you don't win this contest. I wish I could give everyone here something - but we would be broke many times over. We plan on continuing to give away great prizes in 2014!
> 
> Next winner in 5 minutes!


More prizes in 2014? Awesome.

Thanks OCN. Even if I don't win, it makes the community more awesome.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Please don't be too disappointed if you don't win this contest. I wish I could give everyone here something - but we would be broke many times over.


Who'd be disappointed?? None of us, I'm sure. Nope - we'll be just fine...



lol! JK!!


----------



## admin

*Ninth Winner: @Lucas Bezerra*!

Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username. *Please also PM me your PayPal address! *


----------



## caenlen

Yeah the PC community in general is a pretty tight community, TPU, Guru3D, or OCN. I love OCN the most though.


----------



## caenlen

grats Lucas!!!!


----------



## dougb62

Gratz Lucas Bezerra!!


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

And so 1 more remains, the plot thickens....


----------



## iandroo888

uno mas.... *watches thread like a hawk*

congrats lucas


----------



## admin

Let's do one more AFTER the next winner  So two more winners total coming up


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do one more AFTER the next winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two more winners total coming up


Yay!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do one more AFTER the next winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two more winners total coming up


You're going broke.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do one more AFTER the next winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two more winners total coming up


♫ you make a grown man cry! ♫


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do one more AFTER the next winner  So two more winners total coming up


Just couldn't stop on an even number, eh?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do one more AFTER the next winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two more winners total coming up


you just made my heart skip a beat reading that >_>


----------



## Roaches




----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do one more AFTER the next winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two more winners total coming up


Wow. Awesome.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do one more AFTER the next winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two more winners total coming up


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Just couldn't stop on an even number, eh?


You like round? Okay - make it three more (12 in total).


----------



## dougb62

OCN is the absolute best community I have ever been lucky enough to be a part of!!


----------



## Xinoxide

HAH! I knew admin had an unlocked multiplier.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> OCN is the absolute best community I have ever been lucky enough to be a part of!!


Agreed.


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do one more AFTER the next winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two more winners total coming up


What can be said about OCN this is just AWESOME


----------



## dman811

dougb62's avatar was my face just now...


----------



## tpi2007

Congrats pvp309rcp, GoEz and Lucas Bezerra!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's do one more AFTER the next winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two more winners total coming up




(This is the first time ever I post an animated GIF on OCN, that should tell something.)


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> HAH! I knew admin had an unlocked multiplier.


*high five*


----------



## caenlen

this rocks!!!! woooohoooo!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Congratulations *GoEz* and *Lucas!*


----------



## Fanboy88

Twelve total? It's the twelve days of Christmas everyone! hehe


----------



## dmfree88

Admin you are super awesome. Hope we can give enough back as a community to make up for your generous losses


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> You like round? Okay - make it three more (12 in total).


We don't want you to go broke


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> You like round? Okay - make it three more (12 in total).


2 fast 2 generous


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Congrats pvp309rcp, GoEz and Lucas Bezerra!
> 
> 
> (This is the first time ever I post an animated GIF on OCN, that should tell something.)


Lol omg your GIFing out lol


----------



## admin

10 minutes until next winner


----------



## legoman786

I'm off to bed. I can't stay up much longer. Good luck to all!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> You like round? Okay - make it three more (12 in total).


might as well round up to 20







AHAHA jk <3 good luck peoplesss !


----------



## dman811

Ya, I'll stay for the next winner and then I actually do have to sleep.


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 10 minutes until next winner


Good luck all in the next round!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 10 minutes until next winner


If ya dont mind me asking whatre the odds? How many ppl entered the contest?


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> might as well round up to 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHA jk <3 good luck peoplesss !


They still need money for the rig contest!


----------



## Yahar

awesome giveaway!


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> They still need money for the rig contest!


ok ok to the next multiple of 5.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> If ya dont mind me asking whatre the odds? How many ppl entered the contest?


634 unique members. Not all are qualified though I don't think. After I randomly choose a winner through Random.org, I make sure they actually qualify.


----------



## Phelan

Late Christmas for 12!!!


----------



## dmfree88

Awesome. Better odds then most







. Good luck on the last few everyone!


----------



## ACMH-K

12 days of Christmas is fitting isn't it?
Congratulations GoEz and Lucas Bezerra


----------



## admin

*Tenth Winner: @Lubed Up Slug!*

Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username. *Please also PM me your PayPal address! *


----------



## deafboy

lol. that's an awesome username, haha, congrats.


----------



## dman811

Congrats to the winners so far! I am going to bed so I can wake up for school in 4 hours.


----------



## ScottyP

Oh, wow. That username. Grats.


----------



## ACMH-K

Congrats Lubed Up Slug








I hope the planets align as soon as fall asleep.


----------



## dougb62

Gratz Slug!! (that sounds wrong!)


----------



## dmfree88

Beginning to think my prayers have no sway on random.org lol. Gratz slug!


----------



## LarsL

Way to go Slug







Awesome name.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Thank you so much for having this contest, and being such a helpful community. OCN is great!









This money will go towards my friend who is building his first computer, and I will make sure he makes an account here, so he can get any help if it he needs it and one day help others.

I guess my avatar is sort of fitting for this time of year.









And thanks admin for extending the contest.


----------



## selk22

Congrats everyone here! Again awesome community to be apart of!


----------



## admin

*Eleventh Winner: @vitality*!

Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username. *Please also PM me your PayPal address! *


----------



## dmfree88

Congrats vitality! Fingers crossed in these final moments. Daddy needs a new pair of gpus.


----------



## Sparda09

11? uh oh, how many will there be?


----------



## Xinoxide

Congrats to all winners, and good luck in the future to myself and everyone else.


----------



## laitoukid

*Computer Hardware*

VG248QE - Been needing a new monitor for a while, and this one looks to be fantastic.

R9 290X (or two) - Because we can always use more powah ;D

*Gaming*

Watch_Dogs - The game that I've dreamed of, and from Ubisoft Montreal who's been doing some real good recently.

Fallout 4 - Oh I absolutely adore every game in this franchise, from 1 to New Vegas. I hope they get Obsidian to develop it.

Star Citizen - I couldn't get in on the Kickstarter, but dang do I want this one. Because Space. Everyone loves space









Half-Life 3 - A man can dream, can't he?


----------



## iandroo888

*crosses fingers and legs and toes and eyes* cmon lemme be able to get a new gpu ! being 5 generations behind is saddening =X


----------



## deafboy

lol. Dang, just knocking these winners out. Stop before you go broke!


----------



## admin

Last winner will be announced in 20 minutes or less 

Good luck all!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> 11? uh oh, how many will there be?


They upped it to 12.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Last winner will be announced in 20 minutes or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck all!


Cool admin! What a cool surprise!


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Last winner will be announced in 20 minutes or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck all!


Woo! Can't wait!


----------



## Erick Silver

Gods i hope its me!


----------



## tpi2007

Ha! I know why admin went up to twelve. First of all, this is OCN, why would they run contests and promotions at stock ? Secondly, this is the best community, we can't just go only to eleven.


----------



## admin

Final winner in 5 minutes!


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Hope its me! I really need new gpus :'(


----------



## admin

*Twelfth** Winner: @Agent_kenshin*

Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username. *Please also PM me your PayPal address! *

*To all that did not win this time - please don't fret! Many more great contests coming in 2014!*


----------



## Ramzinho

Hope I win. 500 $ is a 2 months salary for me. And im a communication engineer









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deafboy

Awesome! Congrats to all the winners... and big thanks to Admin and OCN in general for doing this.







Making a lot of people's holiday season


----------



## Fremish

Why don't we do this every holiday? I hear tomorrow is just around the corner. That's a holiday, in my books. Let's celebrate admin!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Twelfth** Winner: @Agent_kenshin*
> 
> Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username. *Please also PM me your PayPal address! *
> 
> *To all that did not win this time - please don't fret! Many more great contests coming in 2014!*


Gongrats to the winner.

Admin you are absolutely an amazing person. Keep up the good work and hope ocn the best

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Twelfth** Winner: @Agent_kenshin
> *
> 
> Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username. *P*lease also PM me your PayPal address!
> 
> *To all that did not win this time - please don't fret! Many more great contests coming in 2014!*


I thought you loved me more than everyone else!









haha nah but seriously, thanks for giving all of us the opportunity and congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Congrats to all the winners and for the rest of us here is to better luck in 2014


----------



## iandroo888

congrats kenshin :] and all the winners


----------



## Erick Silver

Gratz to all the winners and good luck to all those that did not win this time around. Good luck in the next OCN Sponsored giveaway!


----------



## ScottyP

Grats to all the winners!


----------



## dougb62

Congratulations Agent_kenshin, and all the other winners tonight!!!

Thanks Admin for putting this on!!

...and we're all winners here at OCN just by being a member!!


----------



## LarsL

Congrats to all the winner's


----------



## caenlen

they should have changed requirements, that one guy that won lucas or w.e hasn't even been a member for 3 months. meh, i say 6 months min - show your devotion before u get rewarded


----------



## tpi2007

Congrats Lubed Up Slug, vitality and Agent_kenshin!

And thanks to admin for doing this!

(Me after realizing the last winner's post is right after mine.

)

Seriously though, cheers, a great holiday season to all!


----------



## WarpPrism

I feel like I won but just wasn't eligible...









As a long time lurker and a recently joined member I am still grateful that the OCN community does such great things for its members.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Congrats Lubed Up Slug, vitality and Agent_kenshin!
> 
> And thanks to admin for doing this!
> 
> (Me after realizing the last winner's post is right after mine.
> 
> )


Oh man, I was having my evening meal and I burst out laughing my ass off to that pic.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Thanks admin. You really just made my year from what's been going on thus far. (And such a surprise after waking from my nap lol)

And thanks everyone for the congrats.

Will continue to do what I can to help the OCN community


----------



## LunaP

Congrats everyone !


----------



## Colin0912

Congratulations to all the winners


----------



## 95329

*Computer Hardware*
Radeon HD 290X







My current 680 was just a dud when it came to overclocking. I miss getting high on overclocking!









*Gaming*
PS4 because of Gran Turismo. Or a giftcard to Steam when xmas sales begin! That would be awesome too









EDIT: Too late it seems, well congratulations to all who won


----------



## [CyGnus]

Congrats to the winners


----------



## kyfire

Corngratz tp the winners!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Oh man, I was having my evening meal and I burst out laughing my ass off to that pic.


Hehehe, I'm glad you liked it, while I was praying to the God of Randomness to be one of the winners I looked up a bunch of funny Top Gear related animated GIFs and pictures to tell a story, got a few more for if and when I win something.


----------



## dave1991

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

I just can't believe.


----------



## BWAS1000

I guess Rotors will have to wait. Congratulations guys!







(send 20 bucks my way)

Sent from my BLU Magic using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zemco999

PROBN4LYFE
brandontaz2k2
Jack Mac
pvp309rcp
GoEz
Lucas Bezerra
Lubed Up Slug
vitality
Agent_kenshin

Congrats to all above, I am sorry I missed it! I was sleeping









Thank you Admin for the opportunity!


----------



## dman811

Congrats guys! I am off to school. And may the odds be ever in our favor for the next contest.


----------



## Caldeio

I love overclock.net!








Happy holidays to everyone and congrats!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Sixth Winner: @Jack Mac
> *!
> 
> Congrats! You just won $500 to help purchase some new hardware over the holidays! Please log into PayPal and submit a money request for $500US to [email protected] Please be sure to include the contest name in the title, a link to thread in the message as well as your forum username. *P*lease also PM me your PayPal address!


Omg I never thought I'd actually win, let me PM you my paypal. I have a quick question, can I receive an Amazon payment instead of paypal?


----------



## f0rteOC

Congratulations to all the winners and thanks Admin for making this contest!


----------



## prophetd7

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## CptChiggs

C-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-c- COMBO BREAKER!

Oh wait, I mean CONGRATS!


----------



## Kokin

Congrats to all the winners! Pretty awesome of you guys to add 4 extra winners to reach that $6K mark.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Congratz to all the winners..wow..How i didn't see this thread before. I must of been under a rock.lol


----------



## MocoIMO

Congrats to all the winners, I envy you all







Hope you enjoy the goodies you all plan to grab


----------



## JambonJovi

Congrats to all the weiners









Admin and the lads @ OCN have big hearts and even bigger wallets


----------



## pepejovi

Grats to the winners!


----------



## Jack Mac

Thanks again for choosing me Admin, can't wait to receive my payment and decide what to spend my money on.


----------



## amtbr

Congrats winners, here is my list just in case









*Computer Hardware*
ATI Radeon 290 - Great performing card for the money.

*Gaming*
Battlefield 4 - Another iconic FPS
X-COM Enemy Within - A great looking follow up to X-Com Enemy Unknown
Wasteland 2 - Not out yet, but looks very promising.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## candy_van

Wow 12 winners, congrats to all


----------



## Sparhawk

Congrats everyone!


----------



## MattGordon

Grats to the winners!


----------



## Anth0789

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Selquist979

Gratz to all!


----------



## Pawelr98

Looks like I will have to buy parts I want myself. No smarthphone or core i7 or PS vita. Just cpu waterblock,fans,SSD and 1 monitor maybe.
But anyway congrats to anyone who won







.


----------



## salamachaa

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## GfhTattoo

congrats to all 12???? winners and ocn for the best support and info.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

*Congrats winners!*

One day I shall know that feel


----------



## Cavey00

Congrats winners, and Happy Holidays! Thanks Admin for the chance.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Congrats winners, here is my list just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Computer Hardware*
> ATI Radeon 290 - Great performing card for the money.
> 
> *Gaming*
> Battlefield 4 - Another iconic FPS
> X-COM Enemy Within - A great looking follow up to X-Com Enemy Unknown
> Wasteland 2 - Not out yet, but looks very promising.
> 
> Thanks OCN!


You are a bit late there bud.


----------



## dekciW

congrats


----------



## GoEz

Wow, so amazing! Thanks so much to everyone at OCN!


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

admin I've pm'ed you (contest name in title), but with no response. Any idea of when the prize will be give? Thank you!


----------



## trendy

Congrats everyone! Enjoy your holiday spoils!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> admin I've pm'ed you (contest name in title), but with no response. Any idea of when the prize will be give? Thank you!


Same here, I'd be patient though and it is $500 that you didn't have before. I'd be concerned if I didn't have it within 3 weeks, but there was a certain ultimate rig winner that had to wait months for their payment. I don't mind the wait though, it's free money.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> admin I've pm'ed you (contest name in title), but with no response. Any idea of when the prize will be give? Thank you!


You need to submit a request for it via paypal aswell.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

No way I'm wanting to be a boring guy, very far from this! I'm sorry if it sound like that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You need to submit a request for it via paypal aswell.


I already did it! Thnaks for remembering.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> admin I've pm'ed you (contest name in title), but with no response. Any idea of when the prize will be give? Thank you!


Admin is a very busy individual. They're on top of things, don't worry.


----------



## barkinos98

Well I've been late to the party, again :/
Grats guys!


----------



## Citra

Congratulations to all the winners! Enjoy your new toys.


----------



## KenLautner

Do make topics with lots of pics when you all receive your gifts


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> You like round? Okay - make it three more (12 in total).












I feel powerful.


----------



## nascasho

OCN is too awesome, never expected to win anything. Going to treat myself to a nice machine upgrade, tied between anther WC loop, that MVI board w/ a 4770k or a 780. Might just get a 780 or 290... choices!

Thanks so much!

Btw, didn't get a response when sent the email + pm, not sure if I did something wrong?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Good luck finding at a cheap 290. They are running about $600 right now.


----------



## Destrto

More like ~$400.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> More like ~$400.


Link please?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Link please?


They are however all currently out of stock..

The 290X's are the ~$600 ones.

*Link 1*

*Link 2*

*Link 3*


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascasho*
> 
> OCN is too awesome, never expected to win anything. Going to treat myself to a nice machine upgrade, tied between anther WC loop, that MVI board w/ a 4770k or a 780. Might just get a 780 or 290... choices!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Btw, didn't get a response when sent the email + pm, not sure if I did something wrong?


Gimme that 670 then


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascasho*
> 
> OCN is too awesome, never expected to win anything. Going to treat myself to a nice machine upgrade, tied between anther WC loop, that MVI board w/ a 4770k or a 780. Might just get a 780 or 290... choices!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Btw, didn't get a response when sent the email + pm, not sure if I did something wrong?


I didn't expect to win either, and like you I haven't received my payment or response yet, but I'm sure admin's just busy.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> They are however all currently out of stock..
> 
> The 290X's are the ~$600 ones.
> 
> *Link 1*
> 
> *Link 2*
> 
> *Link 3*


They're currently all out of stock. Bingo. My point exactly. They're not coming back into stock for a while either. That's why 7950's are selling for almost $600 as well.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> They're currently all out of stock. Bingo. My point exactly. They're not coming back into stock for a while either. That's why 7950's are selling for almost $600 as well.


Your prices are still off there.. 7950's are at about $250 currently.

And being out of stock doesnt make the prices change, except for those individuals that have them already and try to sell them off. When they are back in stock the prices will more than likely be the same as they are now.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I didn't expect to win either, and like you I haven't received my payment or response yet, but I'm sure admin's just busy.


THIS is my situation. I don't need the money right now, but as I haven't received any response I'm afraid did something wrong... Just this.


----------



## f16-r1

R290X


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f16-r1*
> 
> R290X


I think you are a little late there f16.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Your prices are still off there.. 7950's are at about $250 currently.
> 
> And being out of stock doesnt make the prices change, except for those individuals that have them already and try to sell them off. When they are back in stock the prices will more than likely be the same as they are now.


I guess you aren't aware of the mining craze...


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarpPrism*
> 
> I feel like I won but just wasn't eligible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a long time lurker and a recently joined member I am still grateful that the OCN community does such great things for its members.


Oh and I was +repped for this comment for some reason... anyone have an idea who or why?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> 
> 
> They're currently all out of stock. Bingo. My point exactly. They're not coming back into stock for a while either. That's why 7950's are selling for almost $600 as well.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me???







Glad I bought mine back when prices were falling as NCIX was clearing stock. I'd hate to pay $600 for a 7950 now.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Are you kidding me???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I bought mine back when prices were falling as NCIX was clearing stock. I'd hate to pay $600 for a 7950 now.


His statement was somewhat misleading... The Sapphire MAC edition and the ASUS DC2 are selling at $600 right now, probably because they've been discontinued for the mean time, but there are still PLENTY of other 7950 options out there for about the same they have been priced for the last 6 months+. While yes most all of them are out of stock for now... AMD will either issue an R9-280 or they will continue the 7950... but they'd be fools to do away with a card that has had such demand.

See for yourself:
http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/video-card/#c=71&sort=a7


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

OMG I won after 8 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Thank you admin, the gigabyte LAN port just went out on my GD-45 too...been on wireless for a week.
I have been truly blessed this holiday season with good health, friends, and family.

As always,
Probn4lyfe(OCN)


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> OMG I won after 8 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you admin, the gigabyte LAN port just went out on my GD-45 too...been on wireless for a week.
> I have been truly blessed this holiday season with good health, friends, and family.
> 
> As always,
> Probn4lyfe(OCN)


WOOO WOOOOOO AHHHHHHHHHHHHH SICK MAN!


----------



## darwing

The admin is so mysterious lol I'd love to meet him and see him in real life so I can thank him for bringing us all together


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> The admin is so mysterious lol I'd love to meet him and see him in real life so I can thank him for bringing us all together


I thought the same thing. I keep wondering if it is only one user, or multiple! It really was awesome to see this come together though


----------



## 21276

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> The admin is so mysterious lol I'd love to meet him and see him in real life so I can thank him for bringing us all together


I imagine Admin being something like HAL from 2001: A Space Odyssey. Not really a real person but more of a sentient computer that lives within overclock.net and keeps watch over all of us. Long ago when OCN was born, the server became self aware and Admin was born.

I don't know if any of that is true, but I like to think it is.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> I imagine Admin being something like HAL from 2001: A Space Odyssey. Not really a real person but more of a sentient computer that lives within overclock.net and keeps watch over all of us. Long ago when OCN was born, the server became self aware and Admin was born.
> 
> I don't know if any of that is true, but I like to think it is.


I kind of imagine him as the extremely smart person from person of interest. I think his name is Finch


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> I imagine Admin being something like HAL from 2001: A Space Odyssey. Not really a real person but more of a sentient computer that lives within overclock.net and keeps watch over all of us. Long ago when OCN was born, the server became self aware and Admin was born.
> 
> I don't know if any of that is true, but I like to think it is.


But who built the server? I think Admin was the builder that built the server that is OCN, and then put his consciousness into the server, and became OCN.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> I kind of imagine him as the extremely smart person from person of interest. I think his name is Finch


More cyborg though. But I see where you're going with this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> But who built the server? I think Admin was the builder that built the server that is OCN, and then put his consciousness into the server, and became OCN.


Maybe Admin is an overclocked processor that went rogue and forced it's owner/overclocker to built a server which became OCN?


----------



## InsideJob

Didn't realize this was over...
Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Didn't realize this was over...
> Congrats to all the winners


Thanks, I can't wait to get paid, I think I'll grab a second 290.


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> More cyborg though. But I see where you're going with this.
> Maybe Admin is an overclocked processor that went rogue and forced it's owner/overclocker to built a server which became OCN?


Admin is Skynet.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blenton*
> 
> Admin is Skynet.


That means he's listening and watching right now...









Also, any winners have any updates or receive any more info? Can't wait to see all of the unboxing threads. We should start a new thread somewhere to keep it organized.


----------



## phazer11

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> That means he's listening and watching right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, any winners have any updates or receive any more info? Can't wait to see all of the unboxing threads. We should start a new thread somewhere to keep it organized.


No response yet... I still waiting at least for a "Wait, we are workin on it" from admin.


----------



## ahimoth

Pretty cool contest from OCN. Kudos to the admins and congrats to the winners!


----------



## Hukkel

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## BWAS1000

Winners are obliged to buy me a 13B-REW


----------



## exzacklyright

How did I miss this...


----------



## xByNovaa

I would really love to have a new computer


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xByNovaa*
> 
> I would really love to have a new computer


contest has been over for awhile now...


----------



## KrisszKhaos

*Computer Hardware:*
CPU : Intel i7 3770K
Motherboard : Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
RAM : 8GB DDR3
Graphics Card : Dual 660 Ti
*Things Overclockers would love*:
Actually the computer hardware is enough for me, that way you guys can make more people happy








*Gaming:*
A DayZ key or gift would be great !

I don't wanna lie or anything I just found about you guys the other day and I wanna try my chances at winning simply because I have an old nvidia geforce 460 gpu and still in 2013 a core2duo cpu







Anyway O just wanna thank you for this opportunity on behalf of everyone that joined this giveaway and your awesome by making people happy !
Thanks again and happy hollydays !
Krissz.


----------



## A7xConnor

Double post :I


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrisszKhaos*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Computer Hardware:*
> CPU : Intel i7 3770K
> Motherboard : Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
> RAM : 8GB DDR3
> Graphics Card : Dual 660 Ti
> *Things Overclockers would love*:
> Actually the computer hardware is enough for me, that way you guys can make more people happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gaming:*
> A DayZ key or gift would be great !
> 
> I don't wanna lie or anything I just found about you guys the other day and I wanna try my chances at winning simply because I have an old nvidia geforce 460 gpu and still in 2013 a core2duo cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway O just wanna thank you for this opportunity on behalf of everyone that joined this giveaway and your awesome by making people happy !
> Thanks again and happy hollydays !
> Krissz.


This competition is wayyy over.


----------



## ladcrooks

NOT GONNA BE GREEDY HERE - just a humble 290x will do. That will accommodate my humble system below in my sig.

So Santa please make my day


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> NOT GONNA BE GREEDY HERE - just a humble 290x will do. That will accommodate my humble system below in my sig.
> 
> So Santa please make my day


contest has ended. For a long time now, read the OP


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Contest is over folks... And 2 of you don't meet the qualifications anyways.. so nice try.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

1 week to XMAS Admin...did I submit my claim wrong lol?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> 1 week to XMAS Admin...did I submit my claim wrong lol?


Doubt it, I haven't received anything yet either. Just be patient.


----------



## deafboy

Be very, very patient....


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Be very, very patient....


Didn't you win the $2500 dream rig contest


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> Didn't you win the $2500 dream rig contest


lmao, oh I wish...lol, no. I won a MOTM this past summer.


----------



## dman811

How come that isn't displayed in your sig yet deafboy?


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> 1 week to XMAS Admin...did I submit my claim wrong lol?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1444817/update-on-oc-net-prize-payments/0_30#post_21392523
That was 4 weeks ago , but maybe they're still having troubles... Be patient


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> How come that isn't displayed in your sig yet deafboy?


No idea... nothing has come of that whole thing, lol.


----------



## Jack Mac

I submitted a request but it's not showing up on PayPal anymore. Do I need to resubmit it or should I wait until January when you're going to be doing the payments. Thanks in advance, I'm new to PayPal.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I submitted a request but it's not showing up on PayPal anymore. Do I need to resubmit it or should I wait until January when you're going to be doing the payments. Thanks in advance, I'm new to PayPal.


Yeah, I noticed that too... it should show up though when you go to:

https://history.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_history

Then you can always send a reminder.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that too... it should show up though when you go to:
> 
> https://history.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_history
> 
> Then you can always send a reminder.


Thanks, rep.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Congrats! To bad I got to this late


----------



## sunset1

congrats winners..


----------



## AtomTM

Congratulations to all the winners!







Happy Holidays!


----------



## 21276

Anyone receive their winnings yet?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> Anyone receive their winnings yet?


According to Admin:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It arrived at the office today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payments will start flowing again early in new year (first week). I would send earlier but I am busy with family and travelling until then.
> 
> Thanks for your patience guys!
> admin


Source:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1444817/update-on-oc-net-prize-payments/0_50#post_21455405


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

Still waiting... admin hasn't even been on line for a week or so, becoming hopeless


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Bezerra*
> 
> Still waiting... admin hasn't even been on line for a week or so, becoming hopeless


Be patient. Admin is a busy man; OCN is run by volunteers for free. Admin is one of those volunteers. He'll get to it - he always does, though it has been taking more time than usual lately, he probably has his reasons. It's the holiday season, and life happens outside of OCN for all of us. We'll get there soon, I'm sure


----------



## AcEsSalvation

There is another thread explaining all the delays, I believe he is sick right now, and he was just traveling to see his family for the holidays


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Be patient. Admin is a busy man; OCN is run by volunteers for free. Admin is one of those volunteers. He'll get to it - he always does, though it has been taking more time than usual lately, he probably has his reasons. It's the holiday season, and life happens outside of OCN for all of us. We'll get there soon, I'm sure


I've been checking in every day for the past week D:

I am patiently waiting for him to return, because I am buying a laptop for college as soon as the money comes through!


----------



## KipH

Payments will be made, just give it time. Admin never forgets. He gets delayed but it will be done.
I would not hold my breath thought. It will come, just when... it will come.


----------

